# Cómo anular el pensamiento crítico de Burbuja? Convirtiéndola en Forocoches



## Amenaza Fantasma (5 Sep 2020)

La mayor parte de hilos con historia falsas, insultantes y tóxicas, están creados por _Community managers_. Burbuja.info, teniendo las herramientas necesarias, nunca elimina tales mensajes ni a quien los crea. Es la constante e impune actividad de esas cuentas, y la reiteración temática con nuevas cuentas, la que induce a pensar que se trata de una actividad con la que aumentar las visitas de la web.

Cuentas especializadas en generar tráfico crean temas fascistas con una cuenta y comunistas con otra (o incluso con la misma cuenta), así con cualquier tema que genere* crispación, división y desgaste* del lector, en lo que se podría considerar una actividad que podría influir y modificar la opinión del visitante.

*¿Quién genera y quien paga por el contenido que luego se denunciará en los medios, usuarios reales o asalariados?*






Como esta cuenta hay cientos, es tan burda que se hace pasar por franquista, independentista, comunista, musulmán, hombre y mujer a la vez.






Admins, disfrutad de lo monetizado, Burbuja no aguantará mucho más con el principal y cada subforo colapsado con basura -por encargo- de baja calidad.
Vamos hacia esto, hacia forocoches, con un subforo principal lleno de tonterías.
*Sin quejas, sin protestas, donde la denuncia o los problemas no exiten.*






Vi un hilo en el que se preguntaban por qué los foreros están a la que salta, cayendo en la descalificación. Tal vez porque quienes mueven los hilos y dan _vida_ al foro se ganan la vida con ello? Los hilos polémicos, los insultos y las peleas en el plató de telecinco generan mucho tráfico = publicidad = cash sano

Estas cuentas no son normales, tan pronto se disfrazan de Fran co, de Len in, o de cualquier ideología totalmente opuesta, con la que lanzar mensajes radicales.

*Con la misma cuenta piden un levantamiento y alertan de un posible levantamiento.*










Con cagahilos profesionales se puede anular cualquier intento de debate político o de objetividad como ha ocurrido en forocoches, donde los hilos de calidad -que los hubo hace muchos años- se pierden ante el bombardeo diario de pasatiempos de ficción.
Si tú no insultas, ya te insultará un CM hasta que al final acabarás cayendo. Y todos estos hilos que muestro a continuación, son un insulto.

*Todo empezó hace seís meses. Desde el 8M se produjeron algunos cambios en la línea editorial de Burbuja*, concretamente el día en el que se refirió a la libertad y dijo "*hasta hoy*".







A los nueve días y entre lágrimas se preguntaba ¿ *qué ha podido pasar? Nadie lo vio venir. *







*Nos preguntó acerca de instalarnos su propia APP rastreadora* y con grabación 24h/7. Se le mandó a...







*En venganza* se cagó en en su propia norma y comenzó a ensuciar el principal/actualidad con hilos de mierda.







*Entonces alguien dijo, no vamos a dejar a nadie atrás.*












*Buscó animadores de foros en Maracaibo, Guayaquil, en La Sagra y en el mismísimo infierno*, multiplicando por 100 la actividad de los nuevos CMs y la de los que ya tenía. Contrató un viejo B47 para *bombardear el principal* hasta derroirlo y dejarlo como Forocoches.







*El 12 de Mayo se sube al tren de alta velocidad.*












*Poco importa si cumples la ley, sigues todo el protocolo y llevas mascarilla. Si discrepas contra los métodos, si albergas dudas, serás calificado de terraplanista y anulado desde arriba.*







Hasta que ayer, cuando de nuevo entre lágrimas abrió el hilo de su amigo del cole, lo relacioné con las dramatizaciones de cuentas *trafficker* como Galisiano o Apocalipsis. Joder, ¿son la misma persona? *Escriben igual, no se les banea*, generan el mismo contenido y mayor tráfico que la Sexta.
*El mensaje de la vergüenza.* La cuenta no ha sido eliminada, cada uno de sus hilos alcanza un número de visitas y zanks similares a los de Calopez.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (9 Sep 2020)

Los mismos CMs y los mismos encargos.













Las cuentas de Calopez, Galisiano, Apocalipsis Now y cohynetes se parecen demasiado. Como si alguien las manejase torpemente olvidando que cada una representa un papel.

*Todo el hilo se podría resumir en el comentario de Pichorrica y en el de Tristezadeclon*


Pichorrica dijo:


> Creo que calopez se equivocó de cuenta al escribir el hilo y una vez que vio que la cagó ya apenas se le ha vuelto a ver.





tristezadeclon dijo:


> por poner un pero diría q te ha faltado mencionar lo de la publicidad, q por momentos es desesperante
> 
> mas de una vez he pensado en todo eso q has detallado, creo q tienes razón, hace años este foro estaba lleno de gente mayor amargada con muy mala ostia pero había cantidad de personajes e hilos interesantísimos, todo eso está practicamente desaparecido salvo en contadísimos y seleccionados hilos
> 
> ...


----------



## Tumama (9 Sep 2020)

Y esperen a ver cómo aplican este proceso de enmierdar todo en la internet completa, con esta nueva AI que han desarrollado y es capaz de escribir miles de artículos de blog por minuto, sobre cualquier tema, y que parecen haber sido escritos por humanos.


----------



## Juan Frioman Frizelme (9 Sep 2020)

Al foro lo arruinan los derechistas.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (19 Sep 2020)

Lanzo esta pregunta, ¿podría ser rentable un foro con el 100% de su contenido escrito por foreros a sueldo, guionizado?
¿Acaso el contenido de radio, tv y prensa no esta creado por un 100% de asalariados, siendo financiado vía publicidad y vía control TOTAL de su contenido mediante subvenciones?.
El control lo tienen ellos gracias a su manera de trabajar, ellos son los abren la mayor parte de los temas, los hilos en donde vamos a participar.

*LEY DE PARETTO
El 80% de los foreros sólo lee, no escribe. *Se necesita crear el contenido que demanda el lector o que se intenta* inocular al lector. *
El 80% de los hilos los abren los mismos.


Un foro es distinto, buena parte del trabajo lo hacen sus espectadores, su lectores, gratuitamente. En todo caso y como se ha visto en otros campos esto va cambiando. En el cine ya no importa la audiencia, se paga por que el espectador absorba un mensaje, al igual que ha pasado en el foro de Ilitri, el cual ya no vive de anunciar gafas Hawker, ahora que ha sido NEWTRALizado.
Pondré ejemplos que van a intentar demostrar que si bien en estos momentos más de la mitad de los menajes del foro están escritos por personas reales, en contraposición, * los hilos que se abren y dirigen el debate* están creados en su mayoría por todo tipo de Community managers, unos generadores de tráfico, otros encauzadores de pensamiento. Son pocas personas que manejan multitud de cuentas, y les funciona.

Si os fijáis, aveces aparece publicidad encubierta que no ha pagado al dueño de la web. Si un trafficker algo perdido pone aquí sin pasar por caja uno de esas historias inventadas que incluyen un link, el hilo es eliminado inmediatamente. Nada es gratis.
En cambio otros hilos que promocionan algo, permanecen sin problemas en el principal. Han pagado.







Este tipo de perfil tiene que crear el mayor número de hilos por hora, con diferentes cuentas para no quemarlas, para no cansar ni llamar la atención. *Título de hilo con una pregunta para que hagas* click y entres al trapo, *cuerpo del mensaje reducido a la mínima expresión* UNA SOLA PALABRA o una imagen.












Los españoles son unos... las latinas no son como las bigoespañ... TE INSULTO y tu entras, haces click, generas tráfico






Esta cuenta no parece insultante. Pasemos a examinar cuantos hilos abre cada día, y cuantos caracteres hay en el cuerpo del mensaje.






¿Una cuenta que abre seis mensajes a la hora, que los coloca en el principal, que tiene el perfil cerrado, que no contesta y solo abre hilos.? Blanco y en botella.











Cuenta no con permiso, sino con órdenes de insultar, de mearse en la cara del lector.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (19 Sep 2020)

*¿Locos, tarados, ninis, un caso aislado? No hay manos suficiente para generar tal cantidad de contenido, a no ser que lo contrates, que pagues a un equipo.*

Siguiente grupo del equipo de generadores de tráfico.
Actualidad, noticias reales, variedades y atención,* contenido de odio con el cual acusar al personal del foro*, de algo que ninguna persona normal postearía, ningún forero real escriba estas locuras. *Demasiados mensajes por hora, demasiada constancia*, como un reloj, cada día al pie del cañón.


Añado este mensaje que recibí de un usuario recién creado.






En su primer mensaje se confundió con el papel a representar, a partir de ahí siguió la línea que le encargaron.












Cuantos hilos abren al día en total, con todas las cuentas ¿100?


----------



## Javito Putero (19 Sep 2020)

Ya. Esto es un lodazal de foreros a sueldo.


----------



## tristezadeclon (19 Sep 2020)

menudo trabajazo, me quito el sombrero

por poner un pero diría q te ha faltado mencionar lo de la publicidad, q por momentos es desesperante

mas de una vez he pensado en todo eso q has detallado, creo q tienes razón, hace años este foro estaba lleno de gente mayor amargada con muy mala ostia pero había cantidad de personajes e hilos interesantísimos, todo eso está practicamente desaparecido salvo en contadísimos y seleccionados hilos

hoy día se ha producido una banalización del foro claramente teledirigida, es q canta mucho, es como si cargarse el foro fuera el objetivo de alguien, no entiendo a calopez, ha tirado la obra de su vida a la basura

de vez en cuando alguien escribe q calopez vendió el foro y q los nuevos dueños utilizan su cuenta, parece una gilipollez, seguro q lo es, pero es q es tan raro lo q ha pasado, o no tanto, todo el mundo tiene un precio

edito: un pequeño detalle, si buscais en los hilos q son tendencia, en concreto en "mas vistos hoy", vereis q no aparece este hilo y sin embargo si q aparecen otros con menos respuestas y visitas q este desde ayer

este hilo lleva mas de 2000 visitas y mas de 40 respuestas desde ayer, mientras q el hilo "las mujeres se dan cuenta de no se q" lleva solo 17 respuestas y 1000 visitas desde q se creó ayer, y ese hilo está entre los q pone "mas vistos hoy" y este hilo no está, lo mismo sucede con el hilo q dice q en italia hay mas de dos millones de musulmanes

está todo teledirigido, nos quieren llevar a algún sitio


----------



## Greco (19 Sep 2020)

Hace tiempo que este foro es basura. A veces hay algo entretenido, pero no es ni la sombra de lo que fué.

Las maniobras del pez calvo con los salgarianos, la reutilización de nicks antiguos abandonados, ya daba pistas de que algo olía a podrido.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (19 Sep 2020)

Siete años al pie del cañón con una cadencia de posteo impecable, *profesional. *[S]*_*[/S]
¿Veis ahora quién escribe en realidad unos mensajes tan insultantes que harían vomitar a una cabra?
*Quién tiene la culpa, el CM o el que paga al CM?*

Hilos de foreros denunciando de hilos fake.
Otra prueba más de la decadencia del Foro Burbuja. Carlos López, ¿qué estás haciendo con el foro? ¿A quién lo has vendido?
Calopez pillado inundando el foro de historias inventadas. Su troll cambia de nombre cada mes (6 veces!!) para no quemar el nick.
El troll favorito de Calopez se inventa una de Shortina+Perro+Viogen y TACHAN!!! MEDIO FORO CABREADISIMO!!!! 77 ZANXS!!!!
Se inventan un hilo de Shortina+Perro+Viogen, lo denuncio, ME MANDAN A GUARDERÍA Y EL INVENTADO SIGUE EN EL PRINCIPAL


Sus últimos mensajes. Contenido ofensivo recurrente reducido a la mínima expresión. Lo lees, te cabreas, haces click y entras. Objetivo cumplido. 
*Este de aquí abajo es el venozolano que ahora se le paga por otanista, pro Biden, anti ruso*.
*






Sus primeros mensajes, no ha cambiado en nada en siete años. Título insultante con una pregunta, para que entres y contestes.*
Trafficker a sueldo.
*




*


----------



## Waterman (19 Sep 2020)

Diria que ultimamente veo mejor nivel en forocoches que aqui, asi que mira como estan las cosas...


----------



## Winston Wolf (19 Sep 2020)

@Amenaza Fantasma 
Muchas gracias por este hilo. 
Suelo entrar aquí a menudo y veo que empeora con el paso del tiempo, pero suponía, en mi inocencia, que la gran cantidad de hilos era por la "nueva normalidad" de gente sin trabajo y encerrada en casa.
Hoy he usado la funcion de "ignorar" por primera vez gracias a tu lista.

Si esto sigue a peor, no quedará otra que huir sin mirar atrás.

Un saludo


----------



## ChosLive (19 Sep 2020)

OP enhorabuena gran trabajo.

Mi consejo, utilizar el ignore, queda un foro mucho mejor. Hacedme caso.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (19 Sep 2020)

Waterman dijo:


> Diria que ultimamente veo mejor nivel en forocoches que aqui, asi que mira como estan las cosas...



Pero de momento aquí podemos expresarnos con libertad 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asakopako (19 Sep 2020)

Ignore inmediato a los CAGAHILOS. Y porque no puedo reventarles el craneo a palazos.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (19 Sep 2020)

Lo primero que hay que hacer es meterlos en el ignore. Para ello se entra a su cuenta y se analiza su rastro, su contenido, la extesión o tiempo dedicado por cada mensaje,* el ratio de hilos abiertos/mensajes totales*.
Si su perfil está cerrado es una mala señal, aunque no siempre. Es la combinación de más hilos que mensajes + perfil cerrado. Utilizamos la función búsqueda, ponemos el nombre del usuario y buscar con el botón de la izquierda. Comprobamos si esa cuesta apesta o es normal.






Sabéis como se calcula el número de hilos abiertos? Se va al perfil y se pincha en buscar todos los temas.
En cada página de hilos abiertos caben 35 hilos.
Cada 72 páginas. 72 x 35 = 2520 hilos
En la página 72 aparece un nuevo botón para mostrar las siguiente, y así sucesivamente.








*5355 hilos abiertos*. Cinco de cada seis mensajes que escribe, es para abrir un hilo.






El objetivo de este tipo de perfil más serio sigue siendo abrir hilos, dar el pego con comentando un poco, y que el resto de los foreros normales generen el tráfico.

No importa lo pequeña que sea la cuenta, todas suman. Si pagas se te permite poner publicidad, enmierdar, hacerte perder el tiempo. Si no pagas el hilo se elimina.






Éste es un tipo de Community Manager diferente, nivel publicitario.
Helena Valle.
Mensajes totales: 51
Hilos abiertos: 51
*Todos sus hilos adjuntan referido, siempre hay un link, si pinchas el CM gana. *
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/search/2898974/#


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (19 Sep 2020)

Yo puedo citar a Taxi_Driver sin problemas y leerle porque es una persona real que escribe sin ánimo de lucro. 

En cambio si cito a este, si discuto con él, estoy haciendo el mongolo gratuitamente. Me está meando en la cara. No sé cuantas personas manejan su cuenta, no se desde que país escriben, si teletrabajan o_ telelaburan_. *Bien82* no es una simple mosca cojonera, es un* trafficker. *Otra de sus cuentas es andaqueyatevale


----------



## SBrixton (19 Sep 2020)

El propietario venia viendo que tener un Foro Critico y con Fundamento le pondria en problemas con la autoridad en estos tiempos de prohibicion del libre pensamiento, en esas alguien le devio de dar la idea adecuada para darle la vuelta al Foro y por dinero o por evitar una pelea que iba a perder lo hizo y se acabo el intelectualismo.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (19 Sep 2020)

SBrixton dijo:


> El propietario venia viendo que tener un Foro Critico y con Fundamento le pondria en problemas con la autoridad en estos tiempos de prohibicion del libre pensamiento, en esas alguien le devio de dar la idea adecuada para darle la vuelta al Foro y por dinero o por evitar una pelea que iba a perder lo hizo y se acabo el intelectualismo.



Mira las capturas, parece que esta web no teme a los de arriba. Sus CMs crean un contenido tal como para meterle la perpetua y se resume en *guerracivlista*.
Son sus CMs de click fácil los que le generan el tráfico. Sus CMs son nazis con una cuenta y progres con otra, de izquierda con unas cuentas y de derecha con otras. Son a la vez hombres, mujeres, mascarillos, antimascarillos, cualquier discusión que enerve e invite a participar
*Este enfrentamiento perpetuo que vemos aquí es artificial, de pago.*


Ya se que es tedioso pero podéis comprobar vosotros mismos como los patrones se repiten en los títulos de los hilos, en el contenido.


----------



## Chimpanzombie (19 Sep 2020)

Muchas gracias. Todo lo manchamos. No dejamos nada. Con lo intensamente inmenso que es el ser humano...bueno, podría ser el ser humano....


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (19 Sep 2020)

Actores que se disfrazan, twitter, virales y los memes que recibimos en Whatsapp.

La de les gallines
la actriz profesional del video viral del prusses
La podemita porrera disfrazada de enfermera.
Unas youtubers que se hacían llamar algo así como pussy riots? Una era jefa de burdel, y a la otra la sustituyeron por otra como si nada. Os acordáis?


----------



## Tumama (19 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Mira las capturas, parece que esta web no teme a los de arriba. Sus CMs crean un contenido tal como para meterle la perpetua y se resume en *guerracivlista*.
> Son sus CMs de click fácil los que le generan el tráfico. Sus CMs son nazis con una cuenta y progres con otra, de izquierda con unas cuentas y de derecha con otras. Son a la vez hombres, mujeres, mascarillos, antimascarillos, cualquier discusión que enerve e invite a participar
> *Este enfrentamiento perpetuo que vemos aquí es artificial, de pago.*
> 
> ...



Es que algo del contenido extremista que escriben en el foro queda en el archivo y luego puede ser utilizado como excusa para darlo de baja. 

No es casualidad que cada vez más se lo cite en algún periódico.


----------



## LostSouls (19 Sep 2020)

La verdad es que lo que está pasando últimamente es digno de estudio y reflexión. Se abren muchos hilos que enmierdan y buscan eclipsar temas trascendentes mediante el ataque a nuestros instintos más bajos. Pero es que por otra parte es normal que el foro esté en el punto de mira, en qué otro lugar podéis leer las opiniones e información que aquí se escriben?
Toda esa maraña de hilos constructivos y opiniones opuestas y complementarias hacen de él un potencial caldo de cultivo para movimientos disidentes. 
Las tv ya están bajo control, las rrss también, pues queda esto.
Y lo siguiente será, si es que no lo están haciendo ya, tener traffickers inversos, conectados en la sombra y siguiendo foreros con muchos latunes o influyentes, o mapeando las respuestas que más gustan... hay gente que se expone mucho y no creo que pasen desapercibidos, no deberíamos infravalorar la amenaza de estar bajo vigilancia individualizada. Pensad quien manda, la coyuntura en cuanto a las libertades y lo que está por venir, tienen que tener todo controlado en la medida de lo posible.


----------



## Tumama (20 Sep 2020)

LostSouls dijo:


> La verdad es que lo que está pasando últimamente es digno de estudio y reflexión. Se abren muchos hilos que enmierdan y buscan eclipsar temas trascendentes mediante el ataque a nuestros instintos más bajos. Pero es que por otra parte es normal que el foro esté en el punto de mira, en qué otro lugar podéis leer las opiniones e información que aquí se escriben?
> Toda esa maraña de hilos constructivos y opiniones opuestas y complementarias hacen de él un potencial caldo de cultivo para movimientos disidentes.
> Las tv ya están bajo control, las rrss también, pues queda esto.
> Y lo siguiente será, si es que no lo están haciendo ya, tener traffickers inversos, conectados en la sombra y siguiendo foreros con muchos latunes o influyentes, o mapeando las respuestas que más gustan... hay gente que se expone mucho y no creo que pasen desapercibidos, no deberíamos infravalorar la amenaza de estar bajo vigilancia individualizada. Pensad quien manda, la coyuntura en cuanto a las libertades y lo que está por venir, tienen que tener todo controlado en la medida de lo posible.



No entendí lo de “trafficker inverso” ¿que serían?


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Sep 2020)

Yo me harté de denunciarlo y los propietarios del foro se me descojonaron en la cara 

Se inventan un hilo de Shortina+Perro+Viogen, lo denuncio, ME MANDAN A GUARDERÍA Y EL INVENTADO SIGUE EN EL PRINCIPAL

El troll favorito de Calopez se inventa una de Shortina+Perro+Viogen y TACHAN!!! MEDIO FORO CABREADISIMO!!!! 77 ZANXS!!!!


Calopez pillado inundando el foro de historias inventadas. Su troll cambia de nombre cada mes (6 veces!!) para no quemar el nick.


El OP es:

Ahora Frateli Mont

Antes Angelov

Antes Angelical

Antes Atreniense

Antes.......

*Lleva ya 8 cambios de nick y todavía le entráis al trapo? *


----------



## alas97 (20 Sep 2020)

Los tengo a todos en el ignore, no veas que felicidad.


----------



## Anticriminal (20 Sep 2020)

La verdad para mi que no hay foro en internet que no genere el contenido de forma artificial. 
Al menos hemos de dar gracias que no metan temas de apoyo al narcotráfico como en otros foros.
Ya sólo basándome en esa noticia que dice que una red de 637000 bots estaba dando likes al gobierno en facebook... y sólo es una red... y sólo nos enteramos porque la trabajadora de facebook se chivó razón por la que también la hecharon de facebook... 
Básicamente un internet manipulado en toda su extensión y controlado por la casta "aria".


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (20 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Siete años al pie del cañón con una cadencia de posteo impecable, *profesional. *[S]*_*[/S]
> ¿Veis ahora quién escribe en realidad unos mensajes tan insultantes que harían vomitar a una cabra?
> *Quién tiene la culpa, el CM o el que paga al CM?*
> 
> ...



Yo a todos estos los meto en el ignore rápido. Es fácil depurar el foro de inmundicia y dejarlo bastante decente, pero eso sí, es una labor personal.


----------



## davitin (20 Sep 2020)

Buen trabajo el del OP.

Yo esto llevo diciendolo desde hace años...lo peor es que yo hasta tengo identificados a varios CM a los que se les distingue perfectamente por su tematica/estilo (como por ejemplo a Glastertung qeu debe tener no menos de 30 multinicks activos).

Esto es asi, Calopez se dio cuenta de que contratar a CM produice mas trafico que tener usuarios reales, el "Foro Paralelo" es exactamente igual que burbuja, temas abiertos por CM constantemente....

Lo que ocurre en burbuja es que ademas los CM son de bajisima calidad, la mayoria solo entra a crispar, ademas tienen identificados varios "temas" que saben que generan polemica o estan de moda en el foro (decir que no tienes que estudiar que estudiar una carrera, decir que ser informatico es una ruina, meterse con los calvos, etc, por decir las mas chorras, aunque hay muchas mas)...fijaos que el foro sigue una linea editorial concreta...al principio de la pandemia todos los CM diciendo que el gobierno debia tomar medidas, confinarnos, darnos mascarillas, etc...un buen dia, todos los "foreros" AL UNISONO empezaron a decir exactamente lo contrario, que no existia ningun virus, que no hacia falta tomar medidas, etc...y ni un solo CM diciendo lo contrario, salvo unos pocos a los que se usa de payaso tragicomico para darle de hostias en los hilos.


----------



## Anticriminal (20 Sep 2020)

Otra cosa...
No veo que haya forma de buscar los temas creados por los usuarios usando la busqueda... te salen todas las contestaciones sin ser tema creados tan sólo.


----------



## davitin (20 Sep 2020)

Desde luego este hilo no va a ser multipage...fijaos la de "usuarios reales" que hay en el foro que apenas nadie escribe nada, escepto algun CM troll que ha tirado la caña esperando reventar el hilo.

Por cierto, incluso el OP podria ser tambien un CM y utilizar la meta-historia del foro para generar trafico, total, que mas da, nada va a pasar y a nadie le va a importar.


----------



## algemeine (20 Sep 2020)

Yo detecto mucha gente que estaba en forocoches y no eran gente normal, olian a CM a la distancia, una vez jodido aquello vienen aqui a joder este.

Supongo que tocara emigrar a otro foro, como hice con forocoches....conservo la cuenta alli, pero estoy mas tiempo aqui. Cuando encuentre otro sitio libre de CM's manipuladores, pues ire alli. El ilitri sabrá, el calvopez sabrá....


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Sep 2020)

Vengo escapando de hijos de puta como el subnormal de Bitelchus de aquel estercolero que un día tuvo algo interesante.

Perdón que me desahogue pero es que allí hasta en un sitio normal donde se hablaba de temas tan triviales del populacho como el fútbol, se volvió en una chupipandi de pajilleros venidos a más, en el que el flood ya rozaba lo absurdo.

En hilos de política ya era mejor ni entrar.

En algo que compartimos Burbuja y los que estábamos por Forocoches, el tema sanfermines, allí hubo una puta masacre, en la que cayó una cuenta que tenía de 2006 por poner en duda algo que los planchabragas daban como cierto y que luego se demostró que no era así.

El nivel de niños rata después de 2010 fue absurdo, las chupipandis que antes había como la de los tañeros, se fueron a la mierda, se crearon plataformas de gente con verdaderos problemas cognitivos que acabaron degenerando aún más el foro.

El General, si en su día era un sitio de troleos interesantes, historias míticas, acabó no sólo siendo absurdo, sino que para no caer en la diarrea mental que allí se soltaba o desconectabas o te pasabas un buen rato buscando algo interesante.
Darle más tiempo del debido al subnormal de electrik y sus lacayos, además de a sus mierdas de anunciantes, fue algo que muchos ya dejaron de lado.

En el poco tiempo que llevo siendo un usuario algo activo en Burbuja, he podido ver que el nivel de aquí no es que sea superior, es que es lo que cualquier persona busca más allá del "caca, culo, pedo, pis".
Aquí el "General", Burbuja inmobiliaria, es como volver a hace 12-15 años atrás en forocoches.

Luego aquí he descubierto los subforos de inversiones, de conspiraciones, el de los lonchafinistas... Que se te caen los cojones al suelo del nivel que soportan los foreros más activos y la acogida que tienen con los nuevos que primero nos hemos dedicado a leer y posteriormente expresar nuestras dudas y opiniones.

Como no podía ser de otra forma, la lacra que acabó con Forocoches, también los tengo identificados aquí, aunque por suerte no coincidimos en subforos y en los hilos que sí, ya he aprendido la manera de forear tranquilamente gracias a los veteranos de aquí.

Al Admin de este foro ya lo conocía de oídas en Forocoches, y de alguna vez de leer el foro por algún hilo interesante que se posteaba allí. No es perfecto, ni los moderadores, pero es que comparado con el foro del subnormal de Alejandro y la mierda que hay por esos lares, esto es la gloria.
También es cierto que no conozco todavía toda la historia de este foro, pero todo se andará.

No caigáis en el juego, porque la degeneración yo ya la he vivido, y quizás vengo aquí como exiliado, pero como cuando una persona va a un lugar nuevo, lo primero es que observa, en silencio aprende las normas y se adapta a ellas. Si no te gusta, te vas o mejor, te echan.

La derroición de Burbuja no tiene que suceder, ni ahora ni en octubre ni nunca.


----------



## Aresti (20 Sep 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> menudo trabajazo, me quito el sombrero
> 
> por poner un pero diría q te ha faltado mencionar lo de la publicidad, q por momentos es desesperante
> 
> ...



Yo en su momento empecé a estudiar la estructura accionarial del dueño de este foro. Quizás lo retome.

Por cierto, ayrandiano2 es auténtico? Aunque no lo fuera sería un gran CM


----------



## Mollow The Phoney (20 Sep 2020)

La putada es que sólo se pueden ignorar mil cuentas. 

He alcanzado el límite y he tenido que quitar del ignore a las cuentas baneadas y a las que llevan inactivas varios años para tener más ignores disponibles.

Y ya tenemos en este hilo al forofgold ese de mierda. A la nevera.


----------



## Fight Back (20 Sep 2020)

Este es uno de los mejores hilos de burbuja, yo también me he fijado en el nivel de mierda desde el 8M, en mi caso llevo desde 2008 en el foro, por seguridad he cambiado muchas veces de cuenta, me gustaría añadir algo que no se ha dicho:

-Los bots de twitter, CM pagados que abren hilos con solo un puto enlace sin contenido ninguno, ni un simple copia-pega o captura de pantalla, en cualquier otro foro serían baneados pero aquí además sus hilos permanecen en lo más alto de trending, ¿cuánto paga twitter por enlazar su contenido? Algunos de esos comemierdas a sueldo son por ejemplo @Impresionante @pacomermela @BigJoe entre otros muchos.

-Aquí se vende tu IP al mejor postor, unidades telemáticas de PN o GC, empresas de publicidad, detectives privados, etc. Se analiza la forma en la que escribes, hay software que reconoce las palabras que usas, tus faltas de ortografía, es casi imposible de engañar, aquí se recopila todo sobre ti, tipo de navegador y SO, resolución de pantalla, TODO. Calopez hace tiempo vendió el foro, ni siquiera sabemos quienes son los dueños, el servidor está fuera de Expaña y burbuja se ha convertido en un negocio con el que alguien que quiere estar en la sombra está ganando mucho dinero. La enésima prueba es que ya no se puede eliminar la cuenta, así pueden saber cuanto hace que no entras. Cada vez que posteáis algo en esta pocilga os estáis poniendo en peligro, cuidaros mucho amijos.

Taluec


----------



## Impresionante (20 Sep 2020)

Fight Back dijo:


> Este es uno de los mejores hilos de burbuja, yo también me he fijado en el nivel de mierda desde el 8M, en mi caso llevo desde 2008 en el foro, por seguridad he cambiado muchas veces de cuenta, me gustaría añadir algo que no se ha dicho:
> 
> -Los bots de twitter, CM pagados que abren hilos con solo un puto enlace sin contenido ninguno, ni un simple copia-pega o captura de pantalla, en cualquier otro foro serían baneados pero aquí además sus hilos permanecen en lo más alto de trending, ¿cuánto paga twitter por enlazar su contenido? Algunos de esos comemierdas a sueldo son por ejemplo @Impresionante @pacomermela @BigJoe entre otros muchos.
> 
> ...



Tú puta madre es cm progre de mierda


----------



## Fight Back (20 Sep 2020)

Impresionante dijo:


> Tú puta madre es cm progre de mierda



Solo hay que mirar trending y los hilos que cagas puto bot de twitter, dudo que seas incluso persona física, puto robot

Edit: ¿os habéis fijado lo rápido que contesta? el argoritmo tiene muchas lagunas aún


----------



## Gorrión (20 Sep 2020)

El hijo de puta del calvo y sus muñecos.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Sep 2020)

Fight Back dijo:


> Solo hay que mirar trending y los hilos que cagas puto bot de twitter, dudo que seas incluso persona física, puto robot



Tienes razón soy un robot y tú puta madre, pero te vas al ignore nini rata


----------



## Fight Back (20 Sep 2020)

Impresionante dijo:


> Tienes razón soy un robot y tú puta madre, pero te vas al ignore nini rata



Gran argumentación, yo te seguiré investigando tanquilo


----------



## Fight Back (20 Sep 2020)

Gorrión dijo:


> El hijo de puta del calvo y sus muñecos.



El calvo hace tiempo que vendió esta pocilga, esta cloaca necesita un buen DDoS que aclare algunas dudas


----------



## HaCHa (20 Sep 2020)

Los que veis CMs en cada hilo no sabéis lo que es y hace un CM. Ni lo que cobra ni lo que se mueve aquí (en materia de tráfico útil para el marketing social). Si el foro ya no vende ni publi, joder.

Concedo que pueda haber algún asalariado asomando el morro de tanto en tanto, pero la mayor parte de los conforeros radicales y/o que defienden lo indefendible o van con mentalidad de partido todo lo que son es tristes fanboys de un mindset del que no pueden renegar ni permitir que renieguen otros. Añade algo de aburrimiento, exceso de tiempo libre, falta de vida social, sexual... y ya lo tienes: otro imbécil predicando por las redes.

Pero lo fuerte es que todos somos un poco así, a ratos. Yo el primero, que desde que teletrabajo tengo más disponibilidad para zurrar magufos y fachas, cosa que me divierte y nutre mogollón. Pero me acabará cansando, porque al sujeto promedio no le da la sesera ni para seguirte cuando intentas explicarle fundamentos.

Os pongo uno bien simple y contundente que no hay forma humana de trasladarle a nadie: en este sitio está muy de sobra el pensamiento paranoide, ese rollo de que siempre hay una mano detrás, o una inteligencia/agenda dirigiendo todo. La puta realidad del mundo, si has vivido, visto y pensado, es que casi nunca hay nadie realmente al timón de nada que no sea un pequeño negocio. 
Todo es un maremagnum de caos, pasiones y descontrol, en estos tiempos que corren. Se improvisa demasiado, se desconoce mucho, se calcula lo justo y no se planifica gran cosa porque no hay puta forma humana. Lo saben los que han estado a los mandos de algo. Yo duré unos años así, en mis tiempos mozos, y estoy convencido de que el poder a día de hoy se ha vuelto inasible, escurridizo, sutil, idiota...


----------



## Fight Back (20 Sep 2020)

HaCHa dijo:


> Los que veis CMs en cada hilo no sabéis lo que es y hace un CM. Ni lo que cobra ni lo que se mueve aquí (en materia de tráfico útil para el marketing social). Si el foro ya no vende ni publi, joder.
> 
> Concedo que pueda haber algún asalariado asomando el morro de tanto en tanto, pero la mayor parte de los conforeros radicales y/o que defienden lo indefendible o van con mentalidad de partido todo lo que son es tristes fanboys de un mindset del que no pueden renegar ni permitir que renieguen otros. Añade algo de aburrimiento, exceso de tiempo libre, falta de vida social, sexual... y ya lo tienes: otro imbécil predicando por las redes.
> 
> ...



Solo eres uno más de estos, además de un cobarde sin media hostia, que ganas de una puta guerraza, joder


----------



## HaCHa (20 Sep 2020)

Fight Back dijo:


> Solo eres uno más de estos, además de un cobarde sin media hostia, que ganas de una puta guerraza, joder



Ni tienes puta idea de lo que es una guerra y de lo que haría contigo, ni tienes puta idea de quién soy yo.
Sólo eres un crío que se monta sus películas a medida que va desprendiéndose del contacto con la realidad.
La buena notícia es que ya se te pasará. La mala es que no será divertido.


----------



## Fight Back (20 Sep 2020)

HaCHa dijo:


> Ni tienes puta idea de lo que es una guerra y de lo que haría contigo, ni tienes puta idea de quién soy yo.
> Sólo eres un crío que se monta sus películas a medida que va desprendiéndose del contacto con la realidad.
> La buena notícia es que ya se te pasará. La mala es que no será divertido.



Esa es la gran diferencia entre tú y yo, tú no sabes una puta mierda sobre mi y yo tengo muy claro lo que eres y como acabarás, tiempo al tiempo hdlgp


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (20 Sep 2020)

Ni puto caso al calvo y compañía, esa es la solución.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Sep 2020)

HaCHa dijo:


> Los que veis CMs en cada hilo no sabéis lo que es y hace un CM. Ni lo que cobra ni lo que se mueve aquí (en materia de tráfico útil para el marketing social). Si el foro ya no vende ni publi, joder.
> 
> Concedo que pueda haber algún asalariado asomando el morro de tanto en tanto, pero la mayor parte de los conforeros radicales y/o que defienden lo indefendible o van con mentalidad de partido todo lo que son es tristes fanboys de un mindset del que no pueden renegar ni permitir que renieguen otros. Añade algo de aburrimiento, exceso de tiempo libre, falta de vida social, sexual... y ya lo tienes: otro imbécil predicando por las redes.
> 
> ...



Voy a meter en el ignore a esa lista de CMs y a ti también, gracias por aparecer.

Muy buen trabajo OP.


----------



## HaCHa (20 Sep 2020)

Fight Back dijo:


> Esa es la gran diferencia entre tú y yo, tú no sabes una puta mierda sobre mi y yo tengo muy claro lo que eres y como acabarás, tiempo al tiempo hdlgp



Mira, gallito del teclao: lo creas o no, yo estuve en los Balcanes, repartiendo magdalenas a los bosnios, recorriendo en un BLR ametrallado sitios donde nadie querría estar. Si te crees que lo que te pasa con la gente de tu país lo arreglarían unos años de catástrofe humanitaria y violencia descontrolada te estás equivocando y mucho. 
Las guerras intestinas se hacen todas para "limpiar" los países y lo único que consiguen es ensuciarlos más. Si volvemos a tener aquí un escenario como el del 36 y que arroja los mismos resultados, para cuando acabe el tomate tú te habrás comido tantísimos marrones y habrás hecho tantísimo trabajo del sucio que andarás demasiado asqueado de los tuyos y de ti mismo. Asqueado como para ser un amargado y un desgraciado durante el resto de tu vida.

Te puede parecer una peli, pero es la historia más vieja del mundo. Ya era exactamente así mucho antes de Cristo. Si hubieras estudiado algo nos habríamos ahorrado dos comentarios cada uno. 

De nada. Hale, ya puedes irte a cascártela mientras le das al CounterStrike.


----------



## BigJoe (20 Sep 2020)

Fight Back dijo:


> Este es uno de los mejores hilos de burbuja, yo también me he fijado en el nivel de mierda desde el 8M, en mi caso llevo desde 2008 en el foro, por seguridad he cambiado muchas veces de cuenta, me gustaría añadir algo que no se ha dicho:
> 
> -Los bots de twitter, CM pagados que abren hilos con solo un puto enlace sin contenido ninguno, ni un simple copia-pega o captura de pantalla, en cualquier otro foro serían baneados pero aquí además sus hilos permanecen en lo más alto de trending, ¿cuánto paga twitter por enlazar su contenido? Algunos de esos comemierdas a sueldo son por ejemplo @Impresionante @pacomermela @BigJoe entre otros muchos.
> 
> ...



¿Tu lees lo que escribes? ¿O es que estás fatal de la cabeza?

Que le jodan al puto Twitter.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Sep 2020)

Fight Back dijo:


> Solo eres uno más de estos, además de un cobarde sin media hostia, que ganas de una puta guerraza, joder
> Ver archivo adjunto 436496



Meterlo en el ignore de cabeza, yo lo acabo de hacer.


----------



## Aresti (20 Sep 2020)

Mollow The Phoney dijo:


> La putada es que sólo se pueden ignorar mil cuentas.
> 
> He alcanzado el límite y he tenido que quitar del ignore a las cuentas baneadas y a las que llevan inactivas varios años para tener más ignores disponibles.
> 
> Y ya tenemos en este hilo al forofgold ese de mierda. A la nevera.



Jajajjajajajk


----------



## HaCHa (20 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Meterlo en el ignore de cabeza, yo lo acabo de hacer.



Genial, muchas gracias, ahora ya puedo insultarte sin que te enteres, pisarte los hilos por donde te vea y dejarte en calzoncillos cada vez que abras el hocico sin tenerme que preocupar por lo que pudieras rebuznar a modo de respuesta.

Os créeis que hablo con vosotros y vosotros me dais igual: yo escribo para la mayoría silenciosa, los attention whores barrancolanzables me la traéis al pairo, en realidad. Le hablo a la grada, al grueso del público, que está sin registrar, y a Google; unos tíos que son más, mejores y seguirán ahí dentro de unos años. La interacción y el zankeo con una panda de magufos fachorris me la suda muy mucho, a vosotros se os desacredita, se destruye vuestro discurso donde todo el puto mundo lo pueda ver. Y fin.


----------



## TrumanCipote (20 Sep 2020)

algemeine dijo:


> Yo detecto mucha gente que estaba en forocoches y no eran gente normal, olian a CM a la distancia, una vez jodido aquello vienen aqui a joder este.
> 
> Supongo que tocara emigrar a otro foro, como hice con forocoches....conservo la cuenta alli, pero estoy mas tiempo aqui. Cuando encuentre otro sitio libre de CM's manipuladores, pues ire alli. El ilitri sabrá, el calvopez sabrá....



De momento Tabloide sigue libre de manejos de este tipo: tabloide.es tiene poco movimiento en comparación a Burbuja o a Forocoches pero todos los usuarios son reales y se nota


----------



## Aresti (20 Sep 2020)

TrumanCipote dijo:


> De momento Tabloide sigue libre de manejos de este tipo: tabloide.es tiene poco movimiento en comparación a Burbuja o a Forocoches pero todos los usuarios son reales y se nota



Eres otro CM al que le consienten publicidad?

Tiene una pinta horrible además que toda la info legal en inglés.


----------



## Cafard (20 Sep 2020)

Admirable el trabajo de Amenaza Fantasma, aunque sea como luchar contra los elementos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Sep 2020)

El mecanismo de algunos Trolls a sueldo es muy sencillo. Se inventan historias laborales, de novias, de estudiantes o de fantasías sexuales. Y un mogollón de foreros contestan dándoles consejos sinceros, elaborados y hasta emocionados.

Si les dices que son inventados (cuesta 1 minuto descubrirlo en el buscador) se enfadan y te dicen que es igual, ellos debaten sobre un tema de actualidad. (Bots contestando a bots?).

Para Calopez un chollo, son temas sensibleros y animan el cotarro y generan muchísimo tráfico.

Es como las radionovelas de los años 50, compungidos foreritos emocionados y lloriqueando, preocupandose y dando consejos a actores o Trolls profesionales.

Este es el futuro que nos espera. Un Bot suelta una frasecita diseñada para emocionar a los raritos del foro, que son legión, y 300 mensajes le contestan.

Dentro de poco harán una aplicación de movil donde un robot nos contará la historieta que más nos emocione, en función de nuestro perfil. Y nosotros contestaremos felices y contentos, lagrimita incluida. Tendremos muñecas y psicologos hinchables a nuestro servicio


----------



## Fight Back (20 Sep 2020)

BigJoe dijo:


> ¿Tu lees lo que escribes? ¿O es que estás fatal de la cabeza?
> 
> Que le jodan al puto Twitter.



Te he incluido en la lista porque he visto algún post tuyo de esa índole.

¿yo mal de la cabeza? puedes llamarlo así si quieres, es lo que quieren que pienses.

*-Piensa mal y te quedarás corto-* _Pedro Baños (coronel del ejército)_


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Mucho llorar pero los 3 hilos con asesinatos del psoe que subí arriba todo el día no los mencionas. Porque será? Y tampoco te vi por ahí decir nada ni dar zanks de esos que tanto os importan ni nada de nada de nada. Habría que ver la mierda que subes tú, yo subo lo que me sale de la polla, no voy a escribir tochos en el móvil . Con 3 palabras digo más que tú en toda tu vida imbécil inútil.


----------



## mindugi (20 Sep 2020)

Buen análisis
Ya los tenía en el ignore por intuición o por subnormales sin haberme parado a estudiar su actividad con detalle

Igual que en carne y hueso, la intuición me ayuda en el foro a identificar amenazas, estafadores, palmeros, etc. Los mensajes de texto pueden revelar las intenciones reales e incluso la personalidad del emisor, sobre todo si son imbéciles a sueldo


----------



## Fight Back (20 Sep 2020)

Acab de crear la cuenta dijo:


> Mucho llorar pero los 3 hilos con asesinatos del psoe que subí arriba todo el día no los mencionas. Porque será? Y tampoco te vi por ahí decir nada ni dar zanks de esos que tanto os importan ni nada de nada de nada. Habría que ver la mierda que subes tú, yo subo lo que me sale de la polla, no voy a escribir tochos en el móvil . Con 3 palabras digo más que tú en toda tu vida imbécil inútil.



13 días / 1054 mensajes = 81 mensajes/día. Busca ayuda. Taluec


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 Sep 2020)

*Este hilo generó 230 respuestas y 16 páginas.* Si agrupamos los hilos parece una cuenta burda y soez, pero funciona, caemos un día tras otro, recibe cientos de zanks de las cuentas CMs primero, y de foreros reales después.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 Sep 2020)

A pesar de que aquí se encuentran foreros cuya inteligencia y los mensajes donde la plasman, humillaría a la mayoría de periodistas y divulgadores profesionales, no puedo ir diciendo por ahí que uno de los lugares donde me informo es Burbuja, porque a menudo* aparece en los medios como una web de tarados, terraplanistas y fastizoides.*

Hechos.
En en el foro la moderación hace uso del baneo*, pero NUNCA a este tipo de cuentas *chungas que llevan trabajando años, difundiendo mierda con la que como bien señala @Tumama, disponer de la base legal con la que tumbar el foro en cualquier momento.
Tumama es un forero real, del que aprender y cojonudo. Ya que lo menciono, lo aclaro para que no haya confunsión.



































¿Dónde colocamos consignas insultántemente derechistas o izquierdistas? En burbuja.











*129 mensajes en el hilo de Pablo*. Él te insulta con sutileza. Tú entras y sacas lo peor de ti.


























Mensajes perroflaúticos y levantiscos
























Las cuentas profesionales son monárquicas, independistas, religiosas, anárquicas *a la vez*. Todo vale y les funciona. Generan más visitas que cualquier hilo serio, generan odio y guerracivilismo


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Yo he venido a crear odio y guerracivilismo si, pero no me paga nadie como a voodoo o a ti.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Te repito, cuando mantuve arriba 3 hilos con asesinatos del psoe porque no dijiste nada si tan analista de foros eres? No será eso lo que te pica?


----------



## Hermericus (20 Sep 2020)

**_* *no es un troll , es un buen forero al menos en los hilos de Venezuela y Siria.

No se como no tienes ignorados a subnormales como galisiano.

Si que es cierto de que dan ganas de abandonar el foro debido a la pesima calidad y a la gran cantidad de foreros troll de todo tipo.

El foro ha degenerado muchisimo desde hace un año. Venia decayendo desde hace años, pero lo de este ultimo año es tremendo.


----------



## potatosalsa (20 Sep 2020)

Yo tengo una lista notablemente larga de foreros en el ignore. Herramienta muy útil.

Me conecto con el móvil con Tapatalk pero tengo un problema al que no encuentro solución; me gustaría poder NO ver aquellos hilos abiertos por mis ignorados. No sé si esto es posible, pero me ahorraría tiempo no tener que abrir un hilo para ver que el OP es un ignorado y cerrarlo.

Sí alguien me ilumina.





Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## McNulty (20 Sep 2020)

Te equivocas, los negacionistas y/o magufillos no tienen pensamiento crítico alguno, todo lo contrario, son los perfectos exponentes del pensamiento mágico actual. Y aún así calópez les deja total libertad en el foro para que sigan delirando e intoxicando.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Seguid con vuestras pamplinas. De los asesinatos del psoe no hablais. Luego los inútiles a todas luces sois vosotros.


----------



## Fight Back (20 Sep 2020)

Forofgold Censuradoç dijo:


> Taluec es un detector de subnormales, Dodorias o trolls.



Se llama argot burbujero, prefiero mil veces a floreros simpáticos como @Dodoria que a ratas infectas como tú. De nada. Taluec


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Ayer me llamaron troll porque decian que no tengo un gallo, y tú qué sabes lo que tengo? Subnormal.


----------



## Apolodoro (20 Sep 2020)

Había mayor y mejor moderación en el foro de Torbe.


----------



## TrumanCipote (20 Sep 2020)

Aresti dijo:


> Eres otro CM al que le consienten publicidad?
> 
> Tiene una pinta horrible además que toda la info legal en inglés.



No, simplemente soy más activo allí que aquí, no suelo participar mucho en Burbuja, pero si echas un vistazo a mi perfil verás que los posts que tengo son reales.. en cuanto a la información legal en inglés no se a que te refieres.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> A pesar de que aquí se encuentran foreros cuya inteligencia y los mensajes donde la plasman, humillaría a la mayoría de periodistas y divulgadores profesionales, no puedo ir diciendo por ahí que uno de los lugares donde me informo es Burbuja, porque a menudo* aparece en los medios como una web de tarados, terraplanistas y fastizoides.*
> 
> Hechos.
> En en el foro la moderación hace uso del baneo*, pero NUNCA a este tipo de cuentas *chungas que llevan trabajando años, difundiendo mierda con la que como bien señala @Tumama, disponer de la base legal con la que tumbar el foro en cualquier momento.
> ...



Joder, acojonante


----------



## Hermoso Raton (20 Sep 2020)

Yo hace tiempo que vi que entrar en el foro empezaba a ser una perdida de tiempo... demasiados hilos chorras, demasiados mensajes vacíos, demasiadas discusiones estúpidas. Lo achaqué a que hay dos tipos de personas que entran al foro, los que vienen a informarse y los que vienen a pasar las horas haciendoselas perder a los demás, también conocidos como trolls.

Así que empecé a poner en el ignore a todo el que veía que iba a ser una perdida de tiempo. No es casualidad que todos esos CM que mencionas los tenga en el ignore. Lo que me jode es que luego entras en los hilos y la mayoría de mensajes que hay son idiotas que pican y responden a los trolls/CM. Así que aunque no vea los mensajes de los trolls/CM acabo leyendo un montón de respuestas de gente incapaz de entender que intentan razonar con gente a la que se la sopla lo que le digan, que solo van a tocar los cojones a los imbéciles que pican con sus baits.

Usad el IGNORE cada vez que veáis un TROLL/CM. Mano de santo.


----------



## LIRDISM (20 Sep 2020)

grandísimo post, enhorabuena


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 Sep 2020)

Cuando puse pruebas de que la cuenta Apocalipsis Now era de un CM y relacioné su forma de expresión con la cuenta de Calopez, aparecieron sin que nadie los mencionase, ciertos sujetos atacando al estilo _¿Acaso usted no tiene sentimientos, no le importan los suicidios, y nuestros sanitarios_?

Una cuenta con 1000 mensajes en diez días aparece a tirar por tierra, lo que a mi me parece uno de los hilos a sueldo mas repulsivos del foro, con *un suicidio inventado.




*


Si, *una historia inventada como buen cacahilos a sueldo sin dignidad.*






















Los vuelvo a decir, en burbuja se banea si tocas fibra sensible, salvo las cuentas de profesionales que generan tráfico. Estas cuentas caen en lo más bajo y rastrero, con un 100% de contenido de odio, inventando y vergonzoso. Ese contenido es el que puede ser expuesto en la prensa nacional, presentando a burbuja como un nido de tarados. Tarados? Profesionales que escriben por encargo contenido sintético, creado en laboratorio.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Sabes que significado tiene la expresión tirar por tierra?


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Cuando he dicho yo algo de los sanitarios? Pero como te sacas cualquier carta de la manga hijo de puta? Yo lo que he dicho que por la tele no se puede hablar de suicidios. O no se podía hasta hace unas semanas .


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Y que quien te crees que eres newtrola?


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Me vas a decir a mi lo que opino de los sanitarios? Te repito que en los 3 hilos con asesinatos del psoe no hiciste tráfico


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Sin que nadie los mencionase dice encima el hijo de puta, pues claro que me mencionabas y acusabas como haces ahora mismo maricona rastrera y mentirosa . Pero qué sabrás tú lo que opino de los sanitarios para hablar ?¿?????


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Si justamente en uno de esos mensajes de mierda pongo que en mi trabajo no me da tiempo de hacer tik toks


----------



## Decipher (20 Sep 2020)

Faltan aliens.



Spoiler



Ponte la puñetera mascarilla


----------



## kikepm (20 Sep 2020)

Buen hilo, gracias por la información detallada.

Solo decir que en los años que llevo en el foro, he empezado a usar la opción del ignore solo recientemente,ya que mi filosofía siempre ha sido la de estar abierto al debate con cualquiera, y escuchar los argumentos ajenos en todo momento, pero desde hace unos meses he empezado a darle al botoncito y me temo que esto va a ir a más, mientas tanta gentuza se dedique a abrir hilos absurdos y a responder subnormalidades en hilos que aún mantienen un nivel aceptable.


----------



## kikepm (20 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Yo puedo citar a Taxi_Driver sin problemas y leerle porque es una persona real que escribe sin ánimo de lucro. Un forero de puta madre.
> 
> En cambio si cito a este, si discuto con él, estoy haciendo el mongolo gratuitamente. Me está meando en la cara. No sé cuantas personas manejan su cuenta, no se desde que país escriben, si teletrabajan o_ telelaburan_. *Bien82* no es una simple mosca cojonera, es un* trafficker.*



Si, este hijo de puta es cansino de cojones, pero hay unos cuantos ultimamente, el frasier ese y otros subnormales, que la única solución es eliminarlos por la vía rápida.

Son trolls, da igual que de pago o por vocación, la única forma de tener un foro decente es no seguirles el juego. Todos al ignore y sin respuestas.


----------



## Hrodrich (20 Sep 2020)

Burbuja es superior a forocoches por ser más "indómito". Forocoches está normiezado hasta la saciedad y lo digo teniendo cuenta antigua allí.


----------



## HvK (20 Sep 2020)

Con el navegador Brave navegas sin publicidad en Smartphone y Tablet.

Incluso con Chrome en smartphone hay métodos para quitar la publi, como adlock.

Yo también estoy desde el 2005 en el foro, y la cuestión no es si el foro se ha ido al garete, es España en su conjunto y el sistema económico mundial los que se han ido a la mierda, y especialmente la creencia en la Economía como ciencia más o menos predictora del futuro. Todo es política del NWO, psyops de las elites. Por tanto, ya no tiene sentido hacer análisis económicos sesudos para intentar averiguar qué pasará( el famoso 'será en Octubre' como caricatura de esto)


----------



## micromachista (20 Sep 2020)

forocoches es mejor que burbuja


----------



## davitin (20 Sep 2020)

Fight Back dijo:


> Gran argumentación, yo te seguiré investigando tanquilo



Por fvor no seais gilipollas y no entreis al trapo de los CM joder, vienen a reventar el hilo o a sacar trafico de el.


----------



## davitin (20 Sep 2020)

Acab de crear la cuenta dijo:


> Si justamente en uno de esos mensajes de mierda pongo que en mi trabajo no me da tiempo de hacer tik toks



Al ignore hijo de puta.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Ignora ignorante


davitin dijo:


> Al ignore hijo de puta.



do


----------



## La-7 (20 Sep 2020)

burbuja de por si es antisistema pero con razones y argumentos como fue hasta que llegaron los C'Ms, otra cosas es negar una realidad cuando las UCI's estan colapasadas


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Cuando subo 3 hilos de asesinatos del psoe no decís ni pío ni aparecéis y si comentais es en hilos de mierda para bajarlos así que me suda la polla lo que digáis . Distinto sería que me lo diga otro, pero vosotros? Iros a vuestros hilos de mierda partidistas partidarios de engañados intentando engañar a subnormales como vosotros .


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Estoy en todos los hilos que he visto leyendo y compartiendo información sobre medicina alternativa diciendo y obrando que hay que evitar ir al hospital como sea y no someterse a sus PCR obligatorias rabiando por los putos videos tiktokers ridículos para que venga este retrasado a decir que digo que si no piensa en los sanitarios . Puto subnormal .


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Vete a cagar anda. Vete a cagar.


----------



## doubleblack (20 Sep 2020)

A lo mejor es que el que piensa de una forma en solitario no es un librepensador, ni tiene razonamiento crítico y está en la razón. Simple y llanamente es el único colgado que se cree sus tonterías.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Sep 2020)

micromachista dijo:


> forocoches es mejor que burbuja



Hace años opinaba lo contrario, hoy no estoy tan seguro. Esto publique entonces:

"Creo que Burbuja es mejor que forocoches por varias razones.

1/ En Burbuja los temas están separados. Por ejemplo, en Consumo Responsable sabes a lo que entras, además es medianamente serio y útil. Lo mismo el principal. (  hoy no pondría esto ni por el forro)

2/ El General Forocoches es un popurri de un montón de temas diferentes. Es muy difícil encontrar algo en concreto. Otra cosa son los temas técnicos, pero de eso hay muchos foros. Si uno tiene un Merecedes mejor entrar al foro de la casa Mercedes.

3/ En Forocoches no puedes usar el buscador si no estás registrado, en Burbuja sí.

4/ El Buscador de Burbuja va como una moto, funcionamiento rápido e impecable.

5/ Forocoches va a tanta velocidad que para cuando te enteras ya han pasado 100 temas (en General)

6/ En forocoches la mayoría de las respuestas son de una línea. Eso es un cognazo insufrible y hay que abrir muchas páginas en un hilo para encontrar un comentario decente. (y en muchos hilos no te dejan entrar si no estás registrado)

7/ Sobre la deriva de Burbuja, ahí sí que estoy de acuerdo. En los últimos dos años sobre todo hay una constelación de niñatos, y no tan niñatos, insultando en vez de hablando. No hablemos ya de debatir. Me recuerdan a todo un ingeniero que conocí hace tiempo. Para él llevarle la contraria de forma razonada era "ser un tocapelotas". Pues eso es lo que hay por aquí (esto di que ha ido a peor)

8/ Para mí que Burbuja se ha convertido en "Forochicos". En Forochicas se juntan para contarse las cosas de mujeres y aquí se juntan los niñatos para hacerse los machotes y ver quién la tiene más larga."


----------



## EnergiaLibre (20 Sep 2020)

Que ideas se os ocurren para hacer una plataforma donde se puedan indentificar a estos personajes y echarlos? como forocoches pero con mas control, que ahora se juntan los progres ofenditidos y hasta luego.

Tb el sistema debe ser capaz de detectar si el usuario es un bot o era una cuenta real que fué comprada.


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

HO HO!!

HO



HE VOLVIDO
PARA ACLARAR MI POSICIONAMIENTO 
Y ENTRAR EN MODO STEALTH PRONTO 












EL "NUEVO CALOPEZ" 


ME HA CONFITADO LA CUENTA EL FINDE, EN PERFECTAMENTE SINCRONIA EL DIA 17

- CONFINAMIENTO MADRID - POST DEL AMIGO DEL PULMONES SIVILANTES 

traigo luego una serie de post en cadena con , la gematria
del post del nuevo calopez....
que va a ser una grande rision​


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

VOY A POSTEAR UNOS CUANTOS POST MAS COMO ALLSEE..




*PARA EXPLICAR BIEN LA SITUACION ACTUAL EN SEPTIEMBRE DEL 2020 DESDE EL ENFOQUE GLOBAL DESDE MI PUTO DE VISTA *



Y LUEGO ENTRARE EN FASE 



*RIG FOR RED*
*MISMO DIA 17 QANON 
SINCRONICAMENTE AVISA QUE ENTREMOS EN MODO INMERSION











*


MAS EN LA MISMA LINEA DE DIAS POSTERIORES
Q Post 4553


intheMatrixxx/status/1306705269968306*177*









*
RIG FOR RED
RED OCTOBER*
* INMERSION *

















CURIOSAMENTE EL MISMO DIA QUE EL ACTUAL "CALOPEZ" HA BLOQUEADO MI CUENTA PARA QUE ASI SUS CMS PAGADOS CON ORO PERSA Y DE CUBAZUELA DEL NORTE..
pudieran colocar sus hilos asustaviejas y con desinformacion legal, sin que les plantara yo 3 paginas de Scabelum + Asociacion Laocratas - OLEX ABOGADOS + Asocion de Padres chinos en España.
que terminaban la conversion.
cerraban el hilo, y al cabo de un rato o dias, volvian a la carga con el mismo hilo o parecido
le ponias lo mismo.
y desdesperados el Nuevo Calopez me bloquea la cuenta "por repetir post" xD

QUE EFIALTES! MADRE MIA EFIALTES DE PELASIA / TERMOPILAS

Efialtes











EL DIA 17

CON EL CONFINAMIENTO VOLUNTARIO QUE NO ES CONFINAMIENTO DE MADRID

+

SU UNVELIABLE POST DE SU POBRE AMIGO CON PULMONES PITANTES


DESPUES DE QUE NO MENOS DE 2 OCASIONES LOS CMS TARADOS ESTOS QUE TIENE AHORA BURBUJA, HAYAN BORRADO ELLOS MISMOS LOS HILOS CON PREGUNTAS LEGALES FAKE (MENORES - VUELTA AL COLE )

que era un fraude asusta viejas, buscando clicks facilones con polemicas fake ( son personajes que plantean dudas legales fake, que nunca se resuelven aunque les des 3 paginas de soluciones, abogados, asoiaciones, sitios de informarse de forma asociada o profesional)

que lo unico que bunca es base de desinformar y de paso meter miedo








​
[/CENTER]


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

PARAFRASEANDO

ME RECUERDA

A LOS TIEMPOS DEL 


*SPUTNIK *

Q Post 4737


<< CUANDO EL MUNDO TEMBLABA POR EL SONIDO DE NUESTROS COHETES

AHORA TEMBLARA ANTE EL SONIDO DE NUESTRO (ESTRATÉGICO ) SILENCIO... >>












473720-Sep-2020 5:53:11 AM CEST*Q* !!Hs1Jq13jV68kun*/qresearch*10716779
_Archived links:_​

1​
SC.jpg

(NOTA PERSONAL MIA: ME GUSTA TAN POCO REAGAN - COMO EL SIONISMO - COMO EL DEEP STATE pero entiendo que son filias nacionales que desarrollan cada cual en su pais )







_SEPT 21-25 [track & follow events]_
_Running RED._
_Q_






17-Sep-2020 (Thu)
473617-Sep-2020 11:02:29 PM CEST*Q* !!Hs1Jq13jV68kun*/qresearch*10685518


*RIG FOR RED.*
*Q*



​


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Sep 2020)

Yo voy a empezar a meter en ignore a diestro y siniestro, hay contenido muy interesante en el foro como para perder el tiempo con idiotas a sueldo.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 Sep 2020)

Han bajado el ritmo pero no han parado.

Es un cagahilos?
Tiene el perfil cerrado y muchos más hilos que mensajes?
Incluye links con los que generar tráfico a un tercero?
Ensucia el principal, burbuja.inmobiliaria?
Cuela chorradas como noticias, booom?
*Es un forero a sueldo, si clicas en su hilo y no lo ELIMINAS físicamente mediante el botón ignore, el CM gana.*


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Sep 2020)

Buen hilo, lo subo que lo lea cuanta más gente mejor.

Se van a ir retratándo entrando aquí, ya he ignorado a dos gracias al hilo.


----------



## François (20 Sep 2020)

Muy curioso tu análisis. Aunque lo veo muy limitado y sesgado. Mencionas los abrehilos patológicos pero no veo que menciones a la auténtica lacra del foro, personajes como -Ahoñnmo- o Profesor Norteño entre otros que no escriben un post sin poner graves insultos y que se les deja seguir y seguir sin ninguna consecuencia.


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

OH MY

OH MY

VOY A HACER UN

 SPOILER

DE LA GEMATRIA DEL POST DE LA VERGUENZA DEL NUEVO CALOPEZ QUE ACABA DE MANCILLAR EL APELLIDO CALOPIANO EN EL QUANTUM
HACIENDO QUE LA IGNOMINIA EN EL QUANTUM VAYA HACIA "LOPEZ"

Ayer ingresaron en la UCI a un amigo mío del cole



SPOILER ALERT


↓




ULTIMO SPOILER ALERT! ( DE LA PREVIEW SOLO ! )

*RECOMENDADISIMO DEJAR LA MUSICA EN PLAY MIENTRAS USAS LA RUEDA PARA ENTENDER EL CONTEXTO *



RECOMENDADISIMO DEJAR LA MUSICA EN PLAY MIENTRAS USAS LA RUEDA PARA ENTENDER EL CONTEXTO




OH MY

OH MYYY

AHORA GEMATRIX LO TIENE (EL APELLIDO)

ESTA RODEANDO EN CIRCULOS. HA OLIDO CHANCHULLO Y LE VIENE ONDAS...










UFFFF
BUFF


¿ COMO COÑO HAS HECHO PARA SACAR " LOPEZ " CON TU POST INVENT ? - >

EL QUANTUM NOW HAS YOU 


Gematria value of ayer ingresaron en la uci a un amigo mío del cole is 1691 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values
​

antonio lopez fuerte ya
es papa pitufo​2364​2448​408​189​

OH MY OOHHH MY,,,,, 






​


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

Acaba de pedirnos por favor Pedro en la sexta


a ver, seguramente no sea nada

tengo hecho mi personalisimo analisis de la gematria del post de mierda del FALSO CALOPEZ
y que van un poco en la tonica general del tema de los golpistas

y tampoco.. osea a ver...

tampoco los otros son "los buenos" 100%, es complicao

tambien le salen cosas "buenas en la gematria, no todo malo

hay que tomaro de una manera muy abierta
se puede interpretar de muchas maneras....

es complejo... en fin bueno, hay que ir viendo, no esta nada escrito en piedra..




seguramente todo va a salir
hay que ver todo en un contexto amplio
no hay nada escrito en piedra
el qunatum responde a la conciencia
el futbol es 11 contra 11
Los resultado siempre son interpretables y cambian con nuestras acciones y conciencia
etc 


>



















l


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

Ahora saco mi lectura personal de la GEMATRIA
post de ESFIALTES
"NUEVO CALOPEZ "


GUIA DE DISFRUTE _ DEJAR SONIDO MIENTRAS BAJAS








Gematria value of ayer ingresaron en la uci a un amigo mío del cole is 1691 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values



INTENTAD SACAR EL APELLIDO


LOPEZ 
en gematria queriendo en los resultados a ver si lo conseguis









PUES EL NUEVO CALOPEZ LO HA CONSEGUID CON SU POST.
QUE GEMATRIX ASOCIE EL NOMBRE DE SUS POST
A UN TAL LOPEZ

GENIUS

UN CRACK


<< AHORA GEMATRIX.... LO TIENE >>


ES DE COÑA LO QUE SALE
ALGUNAS COSAS POSITIVAS
OTRAS NO TANTO. YA VEREIS CUANDO TENGA TIEMPO Y HAGA LA SECUENCIA DE POSC
DE DESPEDIDA POR UN TIEMPO AL MENOS COMO ALLSEE ( RIG FOR RED)

Gematria value of ayer ingresaron en la uci a un amigo mío del cole is 1691 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values












UFFF, TERMINOS MUY DUROS.
y no hemos empezado aun

​


----------



## Rudi Rocker (20 Sep 2020)

Burbuja es una jungla donde cada uno sobrevive como puede. Lo peor: los niños rata comedoritos. (ni hablar de la moderación)


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 Sep 2020)

¿Qué porcentaje de asalariados caben en un foro, en el que creemos que todo el trabajo lo hacen gratis sus participantes?

Esta es más fácil. ¿Que porcentaje de asalariados tiene un medio de comunicación? Desde el más cutre diario online de un pequeño municipio financiado en su totalidad con presupuestos estatales, hasta un gigante de la comunicación financiado por los mismos.
100%


----------



## Anticriminal (20 Sep 2020)

Es muy interesante lo que has escrito la verdad sobretodo viendo como algunos de esos escritores mienten descaradamente...


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> François, ayudame/ayudadme a destapar toda esta mierda. Es imposible que yo sólo pueda cazar a todos. Allseeingeye está por aquí cargándose el hilo y todavía no se me ha ocurrido mencionarle.
> 
> ¿Qué porcentaje de asalariados caben en un foro, en el que creemos que todo el trabajo lo hacen gratis sus participantes?
> 
> ...




ERROR
quiero que el hilo siga tal como lo tienes, es perfecto

PENSE QUE APORTABAN MIS GIFS y lo de gematria
es "real"

has enteddo lo que he puesto?
no es coña
digamos que ratifica lo que tu dices
si no, lo pongo en otro post aparte fuera, PERO ES QUE SABES QUE SI NO, LA GENTE NO HILA Y NO HACE LAS CONEXIONES, SI NO LO VE TODO DE UN TIRON DE FORMA SECUENCIAL

SI PONGO ESTO APARTE en un post aparte
la peña, o mucha peña, DESAFORTUNAMENTE; NO HACEN LAS CONEXIONES entre tu post y lo que estas recopilando

y lo que dicen " GEMATRIX " del post de calopez que es de traca (es que aun no lo he terminado, falta 4/5 partes) donde .... ejem...xD

" EL QUANTUM " tambien vienen a "RATIFICAR" con "veladas insinuaciones" lo que estas diciendo.

¿te hace?

_TU POST ES 11 sobre 10 !_​


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> François, ayudame/ayudadme a destapar toda esta mierda. Es imposible que yo sólo pueda cazar a todos. Allseeingeye está por aquí cargándose el hilo y todavía no se me ha ocurrido mencionarle.
> 
> ¿Qué porcentaje de asalariados caben en un foro, en el que creemos que todo el trabajo lo hacen gratis sus participantes?
> 
> ...







ademas asi, te lo voy UPeando para que las hordas de TRAFFICKERS paco mierder, no lo entierren tan facil con contenido basura



considera esto material de soporte a tu trabajo
sigo para que veas lo que quiero decir






ESTE ES EL POST ESFIALTES INVENT DEL FALSO CALOPEZ 

el hilo de la verguenza

Ayer ingresaron en la UCI a un amigo mío del cole







esto es lo que la 
GEMATRIA 
EL QUANTUM
Y GEMATRIX
nos dicen sobre el post del FALSO CALOPEZ DE AHORA
*que ratifica el trabajo hecho en este hilo denuncia *



Gematria value of

" ayer ingresaron en la uci a un amigo mío del cole "
is 1691
- English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values












​


----------



## Kabraloka (20 Sep 2020)

lo importante es que puedes decir lo que te de la gana.
La libertad es muy importante, al menos para mi. No se para los demás.
Si censurasen yo me piro, y creo que muchos más también


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 Sep 2020)

Desde el móvil conozco tres navegadores que filtran toda la basura. Opera, DuckDuckGo, Brave y el de Samsung.
Con el ordenador hay que instalar un add-on que bloquee la publicidad y +, como uBlock o adBlock.

Eso es obligatorio para entrar en el foro. *Sin bloqueadores, mejor no entrar en Burbuja. *


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Sep 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Que ideas se os ocurren para hacer una plataforma donde se puedan indentificar a estos personajes y echarlos? como forocoches pero con mas control, que ahora se juntan los progres ofenditidos y hasta luego.
> 
> Tb el sistema debe ser capaz de detectar si el usuario es un bot o era una cuenta real que fué comprada.



Lo único que se me ocurre es unir esfuerzos para ir contra Calopez de frente y con autoridad. Para ello sería imprescindible hacer lo siguiente:

1/ Conseguir una victoria ante Calopez que nos de prestigio. Si conseguimos hundir a un troll pagado para generar tráfico le jodera muchísimo.

2/ Ir contra único forero, el más obvio y llamativo. En estos momentos Galisiano.

3/ Si metemos en la "querella" a más CMs esto se quedará en agua de borrajas. No habrá consenso. La gente se perderá en peleas sectarias y Calopez aplaudiendo con las orejas. Consigamos una victoria y luego todo vendrá rodado.

4/ Propongo abrir un hilo en el Principal, aportando las pruebas de este hilo, pidiendo el baneo perpetuo para Galisiano condenando a la vez "genéricamente" los troles de historias inventadas. Eso por ahora. Si conseguimos 500 Zanx y apoyos tendremos a Calopez contra las cuerdas.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (20 Sep 2020)

Lo has leído acaso? 
Lo malo es su pésimo gusto musical .


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

*matadrongos*
*matadrongos


=*



fifth column4727621275053

" quinta columna "
de los malos
no de los buenos
va de amigo
no lo es


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

Acab de crear la cuenta dijo:


> Lo has leído acaso?
> Lo malo es su pésimo gusto musical .



uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyloadicho
tendra valor!
con mi refiniado y eclectivo gusto musical!


----------



## François (20 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> François, ayudame/ayudadme a destapar toda esta mierda. Es imposible que yo sólo pueda cazar a todos. Allseeingeye está por aquí cargándose el hilo y todavía no se me ha ocurrido mencionarle.
> 
> ¿Qué porcentaje de asalariados caben en un foro, en el que creemos que todo el trabajo lo hacen gratis sus participantes?
> 
> ...



Es que el problema no son sólo los asalariados que si lo son pues que lo disfruten. 

*El problema es la moderación que no actúa.* Podría actuar contra los que abren mil hilos chorra al día, contra los insultos constantes de algunos foreros o las actitudes destrozahilos de Allseeingeye por ejemplo. Pero dejan que toda la mierda se vaya cociendo en su salsa.

Además han llegado muchos niñosrata de forocoches hiperactivos que no saben que si no tienes nada bueno que aportar muchas veces es mejor permanecer en silencio. Al final tenemos hilos de tropecientas páginas donde nadie lee lo que escriben los demás, cada uno viene a hablar de su libro y fin.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Sep 2020)

Yo es al único forero que tengo en el ignore. Para no desgastarme el dedo avanzando en sus malditos mensajes-rollo-papel-de-water.


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

Cómo anular el pensamiento crítico de Burbuja? Convirtiéndola en Forocoches






Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo es al único forero que tengo en el ignore. Para no desgastarme el dedo avanzando en sus malditos mensajes-rollo-papel-de-water.







enga enga circulen

coge tus 10 cents en bitcoins por mirdi post cm

y no te los gastes todos ahora para tener fortuna

procura que te paguen por adelantado 

AVISO PARA TRAFFICKERS TROLLS Y CMS


QUE HAGAN TRABAJITOS PARA EL NUEVO FALSO CALOPEZ

POR QUE PARECE QUE ES MEJOR COBRAR POR ADELANTADO SEGUN GEMATRIX

Gematria value of ayer ingresaron en la uci a un amigo mío del cole is 1691 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values​ 

pay it forward1691936156133

<< Ayer ingresaron en la uci a un amigo mío del cole >>​


pay it forward1691936156104



SALE 2 VECES!! EN LA MISMA GEMATRIA DEL POST INVENT DEL AMIGO

osea que intentar cobrar por adelantado, que igual luego no os paga



NO ME DIREIS QUE GEMATRIX .. NO CUIDA DE VOSOTROS EH!!


**



​


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 Sep 2020)

François dijo:


> Es que el problema no son sólo los asalariados que si lo son pues que lo disfruten.
> 
> *El problema es la moderación que no actúa.* Podría actuar contra los que abren mil hilos chorra al día, contra los insultos constantes de algunos foreros o las actitudes destrozahilos de Allseeingeye por ejemplo. Pero dejan que toda la mierda se vaya cociendo en su salsa.
> 
> Además han llegado muchos niñosrata de forocoches hiperactivos que no saben que si no tienes nada bueno que aportar muchas veces es mejor permanecer en silencio. Al final tenemos hilos de tropecientas páginas donde nadie lee lo que escriben los demás, cada uno viene a hablar de su libro y fin.



La moderación se ha sustituido por Community Managers profesionales, nadie cagaría tantos hilos gratis. El mensaje de numerosas cuentas es demasiado semejante en contenido y continente, como para pensar que ha sido creado por muchas personas diferentes. Esto lo manejan entre _cuatro_.

Ahora se paga por generar tráfico y que el contenido que producen, sea el indicado como para tomar medidas legales contra el foro.


----------



## Hulagu (20 Sep 2020)

Pregunta...asi a bote pronto...gente (un tal Pubis..nosequé)..se da de alta el 1 Ago y a mediados de Sep tiene 6000 zanks...
¿Eso como lo hace?
Y he visto más...2000 temas en 2 meses....4000 zanks al mes...la ostia.

¿Como es posible que saque un tema como "el café me pone nervioso" y se llene con 15 páginas?.
¿El caso es generar tráfico?


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

Hulagu dijo:


> Pregunta...asi a bote pronto...gente (un tal Pubis..nosequé)..se da de alta el 1 Ago y a mediados de Sep tiene 6000 zanks...
> ¿Eso como lo hace?
> Y he visto más...2000 temas en 2 meses....4000 zanks al mes...la ostia.
> 
> ...



EXACTO
Lo grave es que a mi bloquearon la cuenta 
solo para que no pudiera yo contestar en hilos de mierda

que son repetidos, pero que los repiten por buscar desesperadamente polemica o probar suertes a ver sale multi page

con temas que son jodidos como MENORES COLEGIO Y TEST PCR
no respetan nada

ademas aproveechan para generer panico que al final es PRO GOBIERNO
confusion
y malos consejos legales de mierda
es ya WORST CASE ESCENARIO


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

ah "

y recordad que el bitcoin sobre todo....
es es en realidad... cierta agencia de 3 letras
amiga vuestra
xDDDDDD


​


----------



## Brainstormenta (20 Sep 2020)

Excelente hilo.

Os voy a contar mi caso particular. Llevo entrando en el foro desde 2014, sin registrarme, porque no tengo mucho tiempo de escribir, ni ganas de debatir con gente de la que no voy a sacar nada, pero he seguido a muchos foreros clásicos como Visilleras, Ultrapaco o Aynrandiano (aun siendo Motero), e incluso he aprendido muchas cosas en estos años.

Pero este año al final he tenido que registrarme.¿Por qué? Para poder ignorar y que la lectura no fuera insufrible, por culpa de las decenas de CM-broza que se han metido en el foro. Lo que dice el OP es sencillamente una verdad como un templo.


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

JUSTO JUSTO
pero eso YA
yasta pasando 
justo ahora


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

François dijo:


> Es que el problema no son sólo los asalariados que si lo son pues que lo disfruten.
> 
> *El problema es la moderación que no actúa.* Podría actuar contra los que abren mil hilos chorra al día, contra los insultos constantes de algunos foreros o las actitudes destrozahilos de Allseeingeye por ejemplo. Pero dejan que toda la mierda se vaya cociendo en su salsa.
> 
> Además han llegado muchos niñosrata de forocoches hiperactivos que no saben que si no tienes nada bueno que aportar muchas veces es mejor permanecer en silencio. Al final tenemos hilos de tropecientas páginas donde nadie lee lo que escriben los demás, cada uno viene a hablar de su libro y fin.



vete a cobrar tus bitcoin anda
a ver si van a volar


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 Sep 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Lo único que se me ocurre es unir esfuerzos para ir contra Calopez de frente y con autoridad. Para ello sería imprescindible hacer lo siguiente:
> 
> 1/ Conseguir una victoria ante Calopez que nos de prestigio. Si conseguimos hundir a un troll pagado para generar tráfico le jodera muchísimo.
> 
> ...



Las cuentas de* Calopez, Galisiano, Apocalipsis Now*, y otras más se parecen.

He aquí tres recortes escritos por ellos, por él, en sendos mensajes que hablan sobre *un aborto, un suicidio, y gente pasando hambre en Madrid*, no en la Barcelona de Colau, en Madrid. Adivinad quien ha escrito cada uno.


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

version ultra long con mas expliaciones

y

up




Cómo anular el pensamiento crítico de Burbuja? Convirtiéndola en Forocoches





Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> François,
> 
> ¿Qué porcentaje de asalariados caben en un foro, en el que creemos que todo el trabajo lo hacen gratis sus participantes?
> 
> ...







ademas asi, te lo voy UPeando para que las hordas de TRAFFICKERS paco mierder, no lo entierren tan facil con contenido basura



considera esto material de soporte a tu trabajo
sigo para que veas lo que quiero decir






ESTE ES EL POST ESFIALTES INVENT DEL FALSO CALOPEZ 

el hilo de la verguenza

Ayer ingresaron en la UCI a un amigo mío del cole


a ver que sale en el QUANTUM de esta puta mierda de post

pffff mae mia ... sale de to








esto es lo que la 
GEMATRIA 
EL QUANTUM
Y GEMATRIX
nos dicen sobre el post del FALSO CALOPEZ DE AHORA
*que ratifica el trabajo hecho en este hilo denuncia*

* Cómo anular el pensamiento crítico de Burbuja? Convirtiéndola en Forocoches*

 *↓

esto es lo que nos enseña el QUANTUM
y e la investigacion de los foreros
del post de la verguenza del Calopez 2020 FAKE *


Gematria value of el hilo de la verguenza 


" ayer ingresaron en la uci a un amigo mío del cole "


is 1691
- English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values

​



its wrong information

"REPUTISIMA MIERDA DE INFORMACION OS DA EL CALOPEZ FAKE"

HABLANDO EN CASTELLANO CLASICO


​1691​1554​259​144​





*↓*
​
ya knew end from a
begining

<< tu sabes como va acabar...
desde el principio....>>​1691​1332​222​130​





​


trust your instinct

 << confia en tu instinto >>​1691​1710​285​654​
​

knows the truth

 << conoce / busca la verdad >>​1691​1212​202​214​
​

nothing is what it seems

 <<nada es lo que parece >>​1691​1542​257​297​
​


computershavemoreheart

_" un ordenador tiene mas corazon" _
(durisimas palabras)  
​1691​1614​269​204​

​
a person afflicted with
megalomania​1691​1830​305​150​
​


----------



## piru (20 Sep 2020)

Muy interesante. A buena parte ya los tenía en el ignore que gracias a este hilo está engordando. Una pregunta ¿Cómo se mete en el ignore a estos?:


*¡Ups! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.*
Este miembro limita quién puede ver su perfil completo.


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Sep 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Lo único que se me ocurre es unir esfuerzos para ir contra Calopez de frente y con autoridad. Para ello sería imprescindible hacer lo siguiente:
> 
> 1/ Conseguir una victoria ante Calopez que nos de prestigio. Si conseguimos hundir a un troll pagado para generar tráfico le jodera muchísimo.
> 
> ...



Llenar los hilos de 







o similar



Pd. Es por subir el hilo


----------



## piru (20 Sep 2020)

Ok. Ya veo que no hay que hacer clik. Hay que dejar el puntero quieto sin pulsar el ratón y el menú aparece.


----------



## davitin (20 Sep 2020)

François dijo:


> Es que el problema no son sólo los asalariados que si lo son pues que lo disfruten.
> 
> *El problema es la moderación que no actúa.* Podría actuar contra los que abren mil hilos chorra al día, contra los insultos constantes de algunos foreros o las actitudes destrozahilos de Allseeingeye por ejemplo. Pero dejan que toda la mierda se vaya cociendo en su salsa.
> 
> Además han llegado muchos niñosrata de forocoches hiperactivos que no saben que si no tienes nada bueno que aportar muchas veces es mejor permanecer en silencio. Al final tenemos hilos de tropecientas páginas donde nadie lee lo que escriben los demás, cada uno viene a hablar de su libro y fin.



Pero como va a actuar la moderacion si esos CM son contratados por calopez a traves de una empresa que proporciona estos servicios, si prescinde de esa gente dejaria de ingresar un pastizal en publicidad, antes cierra el foro.


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Pero como va a actuar la moderacion si esos CM son contratados por calopez a traves de una empresa que proporciona estos servicios, si prescinde de esa gente dejaria de ingresar un pastizal en publicidad, antes cierra el foro.




si eso lo sabemos
por que no se reparte por ciertos temas o subforos que sean inocentes
o mejor que inocentes
me refiero a no meterse en dar consejos legales

o inventarse falsas situaciones en temas que es crean opinion

y ademas opinion ultra chunga

mas que una cosa nueva

es una INVASION DE TODO EL FORO,

*DE TODOS LOS TEMAS*

de la labor de los CM S QUE A MI ME PARECE MUY BIEN

pero hace falta que pongan ese ahinco ten temas de genenar opinion toxica metiendo miedo con el Bicho y cosas asi?

joder macho, eso es chungis! eh! xD


----------



## Saturno (20 Sep 2020)

Los CM siempre ecistieron,yo utilizó el Foro como resumen de prensa,así no hace leer tabloides ni ver la cajatonta.Unos macacos a sueldo hacen el trabajo y te resumen las noticias.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Sep 2020)

CM GITANOTORERO CAGA HILO ESCOCIDITO

Vete a llorarle a tu amo hijo de la gran puta


----------



## timmons (21 Sep 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> CM GITANOTORERO CAGA HILO ESCOCIDITO
> 
> Vete a llorarle a tu amo hijo de la gran puta



Cierra la puerta de los servicios en atocha


----------



## Barspin (21 Sep 2020)

Vaya pedazo de CSI, acá mis dose. Este foro es una puta cloaca, eso está claro.


----------



## Kurten (21 Sep 2020)

Y quien nos dice que el que ha abierto este hilo no es precisamente aquello de lo que acusa a los demás??? 
No sé Rick, acusar por acusar....


----------



## Kurten (21 Sep 2020)

Según la teoría del op, aquí no te puedes fiar de nadie, todos son CM...excepto el que abre el hilo, claro. Si estás de acuerdo con él, eres un forero en condiciones, si no, eres un CM...o peor....un Bot!!!! O conmigo, o contra mi....


----------



## NotGonnaGetUs (21 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Admins, disfrutad de lo monetizado, Burbuja no aguantará mucho más con el principal y cada subforo colapsado con basura -por encargo- de baja calidad.
> 
> Vi un hilo en el que se preguntaban por qué los foreros están a la que salta, cayendo en la descalificación. Tal vez porque quienes mueven los hilos y dan _vida_ al foro se ganan la vida con ello? Los hilos polémicos, los insultos y las peleas en el plató de telecinco generan mucho tráfico = publicidad = cash sano
> 
> ...





Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Lanzo esta pregunta, ¿podría ser rentable un foro con el 100% de su contenido escrito por foreros a sueldo, guionizado?
> ¿Acaso el contenido de radio, tv y prensa no esta creado por un 100% de asalariados, siendo financiado vía publicidad y vía control TOTAL de su contenido mediante subvenciones?.
> El control lo tienen ellos gracias a su manera de trabajar, ellos son los abren la mayor parte de los temas, los hilos en donde vamos a participar.
> 
> ...



Yo no soy de Espana. Llegue aqui por que estaba buscando informacion de un termino que solo 4 paginas tenian en Internet, entre ellas un hilo de burbuja y de ahi para adelante abro hilos preguntando cosas que no se. Cuestiones para entender la razon por la que en este foro se piensa de "x" tema. Yo no veo nada de malo en mis hilos, por que no pretendo ni debatir o informar; sino informarme a mi. Un claro ejemplo es que abri un hilo preguntando que tan confiable es el canal de La Cuna de Halicarnaso(canal que habla de la historia de Espana desde el siglo XX y razon de donde nace mi pregunta para saber que tan confiable es), por que tanto hate a los soy boys, por que tanto hate al lenguaje inclusivo y un largo etc.
En algunos threads tengo respuestas en otros no. Como por ejemplo; que no les gusta el lenguaje inclusivo por que supuestamente con eso se manipula la mente, que no les gusta los soyboys por que la soya estrogeniza o que no les gusta los gays por que simplemente es contra-natura.

Algunas cosillas que he sacado de Burbuja me han servido en la vida real como ponerle un alto a los lacteos para perder mas grasa corporal o saber cuando inyectarme dopamina para aumentar mi productividad. Ya con eso; veo que su conspiracion se cae a pedazos.


----------



## Anticriminal (21 Sep 2020)

Sin embargo si ha encontrado a algunos usuarios escribiendo temas que son mentiras. (en uno es abogado, en otro está en paro, en otro está en la luna y en otro en Marte etc)


----------



## porromtrumpero (21 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Yo puedo citar a Taxi_Driver sin problemas y leerle porque es una persona real que escribe sin ánimo de lucro. Un forero de puta madre.
> 
> En cambio si cito a este, si discuto con él, estoy haciendo el mongolo gratuitamente. Me está meando en la cara. No sé cuantas personas manejan su cuenta, no se desde que país escriben, si teletrabajan o_ telelaburan_. *Bien82* no es una simple mosca cojonera, es un* trafficker.*



A bien82 le metí en ignorados desde el primer día porque cantaba a CM para generar tráfico. Oye, la auténtica salud
También es un buen detector el ratio mensajes/zanx, muchos de ellos al cagar muchos mensajes/hora, tienen más mensajes que zanx. Deberías echarle un ojo a Forofgold, por ejemplo

Gran trabajo por cierto


----------



## Tartufo (21 Sep 2020)

Han llegado los foreros a sueldo desde FC, cada vez que veáis un hilo o comentario suyo contestarle con eso. Forero, forero a sueldo y listo


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (21 Sep 2020)

Solo necesitan un policía para controlar miles de cabezas de ganado. Seguid así .


----------



## flanagan (21 Sep 2020)

Buen e interesante hilo. 
Mis "dieses" al OP y a los que aportan. 

Sobre la publicidad invasiva de mierda que no deja ni leer pues ad-blocker en pc y cosas tipo Blokada en Android.


----------



## Vosk (21 Sep 2020)

Joder Amenaza fantasma el trabajo tuyo deja en bragas al que hice yo con el hilo "el mayor troll de burbuja..." MIs dies.


----------



## Tumama (21 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> A pesar de que aquí se encuentran foreros cuya inteligencia y los mensajes donde la plasman, humillaría a la mayoría de periodistas y divulgadores profesionales, no puedo ir diciendo por ahí que uno de los lugares donde me informo es Burbuja, porque a menudo* aparece en los medios como una web de tarados, terraplanistas y fastizoides.*
> 
> Hechos.
> En en el foro la moderación hace uso del baneo*, pero NUNCA a este tipo de cuentas *chungas que llevan trabajando años, difundiendo mierda con la que como bien señala @Tumama, disponer de la base legal con la que tumbar el foro en cualquier momento.
> ...



Algunos foreros, como galisiano y otros que mencionas, son verdaderos CM.

Otros son trolls, como el Tito Plaster con su obsesión en el ático. Ese no creo que sea CM. Su personaje se lo comió, ahora está obligado a escribir siempre lo mismo, eso de "verdades que ni en mil". Lo mismo Dodoria, que no parece troll, y a veces deja comentarios ocurrentes. Eso de la familia de dodorias puede ser medio molesto, pero casi no salen de la guardería y al final termina dándole un poco de alegría al foro.

Otros pareciera que tienen problemas mentales, como el Forogold. Tampoco creo que sean CMs. De hecho, en diciembre creé un hilo compartiendo todas las "personalidades" de forogold, quien tiene cuentas en decenas de foros. Por lo tanto no es CM (o ya debería ser millonario si todos esos foros y webs le pagaran). Siempre mantiene una misma "línea editorial". De hecho, él mismo colaboró en dicho hilo.

Pero sí, está lleno de CMs a quienes, si no les paga el dueño del foro, les paga alguien con un interés concreto. Sea publicidad, sea enmierdar una web de debate entre personas normales, sea promover una ideología, o lo que fuese.




Forofgold Censuradoç dijo:


> Taluec es un detector de subnormales, Dodorias o trolls.



A menos que se lo utilice en la guardería.

Más troll o subnormal es crearse nuevas cuentas todo el tiempo para siempre repetir la misma historia de inundar todos los subforos con tus hilos.


----------



## Tumama (21 Sep 2020)

He creado este hilo, pensando en tu idea, para ver si es posible darle forma:

¿Cuánto cuesta alojar/mantener un foro?


----------



## DraTrufita (22 Sep 2020)

Up
Qué rápido ha caído este hilo


----------



## allseeyingeye (22 Sep 2020)

up


----------



## arrestado en casa (22 Sep 2020)

BRVTAL EL OP!

Coronabicho: - El manejo de CALOPEZ de sus trolles ha sido magistral


----------



## davitin (22 Sep 2020)

arrestado en casa dijo:


> BRVTAL EL OP!
> 
> Coronabicho: - El manejo de CALOPEZ de sus trolles ha sido magistral



Tu hilo no se queda atrás, lo malo que a ti sí que se te ha llenado el hilo de Trolls y cm para reventarlo.


----------



## arrestado en casa (22 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Tu hilo no se queda atrás, lo malo que a ti sí que se te ha llenado el hilo de Trolls y cm para reventarlo.



es que son 20 céntimos que se llevan...Tendrán que trabajar los pobres


----------



## POLÍTICO = HIJO DE PUTA (22 Sep 2020)

¿Pensamiento crítico en burbuja? Pero si burbuja ha sido siempre la misma mierda que es ahora. Todos los los temas sobre sociedad o economía, menos un puñado, han sido siempre propaganda del OP de turno, y si disientes te insultan. Aquí nunca se ha venido a dialogar sino a defender a uñas y dientes una idea aunque te muestren con argumentos sólidos que es falsa.

No hay nada especial acerca de burbuja. Es la misma basura que los demás foros y redes sociales, solo que con un poco más de libertad de expresión.

¿Pensamiento crítico en burbuja? Lo último que me faltaba por leer.

Que esto está lleno de trolls y CMs tampoco sorprende a nadie.


----------



## Furymundo (22 Sep 2020)




----------



## Vosk (22 Sep 2020)

Aquí otro troll forocochizador @eltelegramon. Abre tres veces la misma mierda (solucion), los días 7 y 11 de septiembre y ahora de nuevo. AL IGNORE. Quizá es un robot a juzgar por los mensajes.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (22 Sep 2020)

Vosk dijo:


> Aquí otro troll forocochizador @eltelegramon. Abre tres veces la misma mierda (solucion), los días 7 y 11 de septiembre y ahora de nuevo. AL IGNORE. Quizá es un robot a juzgar por los mensajes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 438473



Instalad un bloqueador de publicidad como ublock o adblock. O usad un segundo navegador para el foro como Opera, DuckduckGo o Brave.


----------



## porromtrumpero (22 Sep 2020)

HijodeSOROS dijo:


> Maravilla de hilo OP .
> 
> No te olvides de un nombre que es el que maneja y organiza el cotarro en redes, junto con algún nuevo apoyo de newtroll :
> *RUBÉN SÁNCHEZ, EL FACUO*



Ese tiene montada una en Forocoches junto con los del telegram podemita que no es normal, asi lo tienen aquello


----------



## Vosk (22 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Instalad un bloqueador de publicidad como ublock o adblock. O usad un segundo navegador para el foro como Opera, DuckduckGo o Brave.



Escribo desde el ordenador del curro, está capado para instalar nada.


----------



## Vosk (22 Sep 2020)

DraTrufita dijo:


> Up
> Qué rápido ha caído este hilo



Pueh ná, a upearlo, que por lo menos se sepa que sabemos lo que está ocurriendo con este foro y con suerte que se entere la mayoría de gente posible.


----------



## ajrf (22 Sep 2020)

Bueno... @eL PERRO no sé que pinta ahí. Sólo es Misterwhite con otra cuenta.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (22 Sep 2020)

ajrf dijo:


> Bueno... @eL PERRO no sé que pinta ahí. Sólo es Misterwhite con otra cuenta.



Si ambas cuentas las manejan la misma persona, si generan cientos de mensajes diarios propios de un trabajo full time, si la cuenta de Misterwhite hace el papel de cagahilos filonazi, mientras que la del Perro hace la genuflexión al actual gobierno... la cosa pinta tal que así.


----------



## El ultimo Patriota (22 Sep 2020)

Este foro se ha ido a la mierda


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (22 Sep 2020)

Si escribieses cobrando no tendrías pesambre. Mira a este con que felicidad escribe, *2730 hilos cagados.*






¿Y qué me dices de éste otro? *5355 hilos*. Cinco de cada séis mensajes que escribe son hilos de rigurosa actualidad.






La mayor parte del debate en el que participamos está generado y encauzado por Community Managers. De ahí la tristeza.


----------



## ajrf (22 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Si ambas cuentas las manejan la misma persona, si generan cientos de mensajes diarios propios de un trabajo full time, si la cuenta de Misterwhite hace el papel de cagahilos filonazi, mientras que la del Perro hace la genuflexión al actual gobierno... la cosa pinta tal que así.



Hombre... decir (a su manera) que los ciudadanos son unos irresponsables no necesariamente es una genuflexión al gobierno (o mejor dicho, los gobiernos), sabiendo que estos están viéndose superados por la actual epidemia del coronavirus y no saben muy bien a qué atenerse para frenarla, lo que provoca que muchas personas (yo incluído) acabemos cabreadas y ese cabreo lo aprovechen un montón de desinformadores para vender soluciones "mágicas" como el dióxido de cloro o que lleguen al extremo de negar la epidemia, alentando a la irresponsabilidad ciudadana y por ende al número de contagios, como está ocurriendo ahora.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (22 Sep 2020)

ajrf dijo:


> Hombre... decir (a su manera) que los ciudadanos son unos irresponsables no necesariamente es una genuflexión al gobierno (o mejor dicho, los gobiernos), sabiendo que estos están viéndose superados por la actual epidemia del coronavirus y no saben muy bien a qué atenerse para frenarla, lo que provoca que muchas personas (yo incluído) acabemos cabreadas y ese cabreo lo aprovechen un montón de desinformadores para vender soluciones "mágicas" como el dióxido de cloro o que lleguen al extremo de negar la epidemia, alentando a la irresponsabilidad ciudadana y por ende al número de contagios, como está ocurriendo ahora.



Entonces con una cuenta pide el voto de Vox, con otra lo contrario y fomenta la guerra de las mascarillas. Tengo muchos de esos en la primera página de este hilo. ¿Qué mas cuentas tiene? Apuesto a que puede llegar a 500 mensajes diarios. Mucha divisa.


----------



## ajrf (22 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Entonces con una cuenta pide el voto de Vox, con otra lo contrario y fomenta la guerra de las mascarillas. Tengo muchos de esos en la primera página de este hilo. ¿Qué mas cuentas tiene? A puesto a que pude llegar a 500 mensajes diarios. Mucha divisa.



Tiene que mirar el año de los mensajes. De hecho se arrepintió de votarles porque "se obsesionaban con los toros y la caza" una vez llegaron a tocar instituciones.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (22 Sep 2020)

ajrf dijo:


> Tiene que mirar el año de los mensajes. De hecho se arrepintió de votarles porque "se obsesionaban con los toros y la caza" una vez llegaron a tocar instituciones.



De todas formas gracias por decirme que esas dos cuentas son de la misma persona. Siempre que leía sobre el nini, el de Elda, el perro, Mr.White, nunca he llegado a saber quién es quién.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (22 Sep 2020)

La verdad es que estoy comprobando que todos los CM que cita el op ya los tenía en ignorados. A menudo me falta paciencia para rebatir gratis a gente que cobra por repetir los mensajes del Felón, la O-M_S y g-o-o-g-l- en las redes. Si esto ayuda a que una gran mayoría del foro los tenga calados o los añada a ignorados nos haremos a todos un gran favor


----------



## piru (22 Sep 2020)

Debería de haber una opción para saber a quién se ignora y por quién se es ignorado. Tipo: este usuario está ignorando a. Este usuario es ignorado por.


----------



## kickflip (22 Sep 2020)

BRVVVVTAAAL


----------



## MaGiVer (22 Sep 2020)

Gran currada. Toditos al ignore, aunque debo decir que la mayoría ya engrosaban la lista de subnormales.


----------



## MaGiVer (22 Sep 2020)

Mollow The Phoney dijo:


> La putada es que sólo se pueden ignorar mil cuentas.
> 
> He alcanzado el límite y he tenido que quitar del ignore a las cuentas baneadas y a las que llevan inactivas varios años para tener más ignores disponibles.
> 
> Y ya tenemos en este hilo al forofgold ese de mierda. A la nevera.



Ese es un autista baneado de medio internet, no es CM.


----------



## Tumama (22 Sep 2020)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Ese es un autista baneado de medio internet, no es CM.



Aquí mi aporte para ayudar a los despistados que no conocen al demonio de Tasmania:

Aparatos - ¿Hasta dónde llega la locura de este usuario?


----------



## davitin (22 Sep 2020)

ajrf dijo:


> Hombre... decir (a su manera) que los ciudadanos son unos irresponsables no necesariamente es una genuflexión al gobierno (o mejor dicho, los gobiernos), sabiendo que estos están viéndose superados por la actual epidemia del coronavirus y no saben muy bien a qué atenerse para frenarla, lo que provoca que muchas personas (yo incluído) acabemos cabreadas y ese cabreo lo aprovechen un montón de desinformadores para vender soluciones "mágicas" como el dióxido de cloro o que lleguen al extremo de negar la epidemia, alentando a la irresponsabilidad ciudadana y por ende al número de contagios, como está ocurriendo ahora.



No te acaban de explicar que dice una cosa y la contraria según la cuenta que este usando?


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (22 Sep 2020)

Como era el foro a principios de siglo. Behind Calopez


----------



## Anticriminal (22 Sep 2020)

Corazón - Entrad a este hilo y reportad a este usuario por favor.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (22 Sep 2020)

No te falta razón y no te sobra razón y me explico. El nivel general ha bajado por culpa de lo que dices. Pero a raíz de la plandemia a mucha gente que llevábamos callados nos inflaron los cojones. Y se ha dado información muy gorda. Es la propia dualidad del mundo, cuánto menos cantidad de info haya decente, de mayor calidad será esa info.


----------



## Anticriminal (23 Sep 2020)

La verdad es que con tanta contestación extremista (los polis y guardias civiles son todos malos, llevar mascarilla es el peor de los destinos no me pueden obligar, la ONU, Bill Gates, Soros, judíos, el gobierno, son masones come niños, las mujeres son malas, los menas y extranjeros son malos malos, la economía no tiene salvación [esto si que lo creo] etc etc) se está quedando un foro tan tóxico que da hasta miedo verlo.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (23 Sep 2020)

Es bueno el hilo, ya se olia a trolls por doquier, aunque pensaba que eran CM de fuera aun y Calopez acojonado por las visitas de la GC a su casa.

Pero qeu Calopez los usara para reventar el espiritu critico de burbuja es nauseabundo porque asi empezo Electrik.

Si bien es cierto con ignorar sus historias personales basta, de las cuales seran ciertas algunas al 20% si eso.

Elperro dando tantos bandazos e insultando para mi ha sido definicion de troll de Calopez xD y algunos y algunas mas por ahi xD


----------



## Anticriminal (23 Sep 2020)

FOROFGOLD a punto de SUICIDARSE: no se permiten nuevos registros
Aparatos - ¿Hasta dónde llega la locura de este usuario?


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (23 Sep 2020)

Olvidé poner este mensaje que recibí la semana pasada.





De Jesus lo dijo y ciruoistar ni idea. Lo que si conozco es a *las cuentas de sud aka y *_* y encajan a la perfección*. No es Calopez, es un empleado, no es español ni escribe desde España.
Su temática mezcla noticias, latinoamérica y finalmente los hilos de mierda. Bueno no hace falta que me repita, ya he puesto captura de la temática con la que genera tráfico.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Sep 2020)

Anticriminal dijo:


> La verdad es que con tanta contestación extremista (los polis y guardias civiles son todos malos, llevar mascarilla es el peor de los destinos no me pueden obligar, la ONU, Bill Gates, Soros, judíos, el gobierno, son masones come niños, las mujeres son malas, los menas y extranjeros son malos malos, la economía no tiene salvación [esto si que lo creo] etc etc) se está quedando un foro tan tóxico que da hasta miedo verlo.



Querrás decir que lo que apesta es la sociedad. En este foro lo que se hace es reflejar la decadencia que vivimos y al menos tomar conciencia.


----------



## Anticriminal (23 Sep 2020)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Querrás decir que lo que apesta es la sociedad. En este foro lo que se hace es reflejar la decadencia que vivimos y al menos tomar conciencia.



Si viera/escuchara a alguien decirme que Soros es el culpable o incluso Bill Gates de la epidemia... lo ridiculizaría y me reiría en su cara... no se como explicarlo... en la vida real sería como ver a Sanchez meterse los dedos en la nariz y luego lamiéndose delante de las cámaras algo increible y sin sentido.
Sin embargo aquí hay que hacer como si fuera una opinión respetable e intelectualmente correcta.
Luego si ese alguien me insultase y amenazase le pegaría un puñetazo en el ojo con todas mis fuerzas y le patería en el suelo hasta que saliese corriendo llorando... en la vida real.
Porque sencillamente alguien así tiene un problema mental grave o una deficiencia mental grave.
En fin no pretendo insultar a muchos miembros de este foro pero siendo sinceras es lo que haría en la vida real sin duda alguna. 
Y creo que todas las personas que he conocido hasta la fecha harían lo mismo que yo.
No se si es que en la vida real estas personas esconden sus creencias o que nunca he conocido a alguna.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (23 Sep 2020)

Este mensaje lo he publicado en primer lugar en el hilo recien cagado de un CM, cada día tropiezo en la misma piedra . Lo he borrado y lo copipasteo aquí.

Hace cuatro días vi en burbuja una noticia de Greta y me ha costado un rato encontrarla ya que los medios españoles han modificado la noticia, recortando la imagen, sin el séquito de repelentes que la acompañan.

Greta se declara en *HUELGA* para promover el *DISTANCIAMIENTO SOCIAL*. Evidentemente la huelga solo es para occidente, en África por ejemplo no puedes forzar a una población indómita que mantiene sus peculiares costumbres sociales, que hace vida en la calle, a mantener la distancia. No pueden ni quieren acusarles de comportamientos reprochables y actitudes insolidarias como hacen con los españoles, esto no va con ellos. Además no hay mascarillas ni ganas de calzársela .

Del mismo modo que un spot publicitario se puede adaptar para llegar al público de cada mercado, de cada país, las noticias también son adaptadas y modificadas.

Esta es la *imagen original* publicada en la cuenta de Greta.







*Cuatro de los nueve mercenarios que salen en la foto no llevan mascarilla*, por lo que los medios españoles recortaron el original.











En este otro periódico utilizaron una *foto de archivo* para publicar la misma noticia del día 17.


----------



## Anticriminal (23 Sep 2020)

Si quieres decir que los usuarios que tienen pocos thanks son trols o no valen... estás muy equivocado... yo no tengo ningun ratio 1 a 1 y de hecho veo imposible ganar un thanks por mensaje a no ser que me derechice y comience a soltar esloganes manidos. De hecho si dijese lo primero que se me pasase por la cabeza sin pensarlo o comenzase a criticar a Bill Gates ganaría mas thanks. 
Y para mi que muchos se dan thank por thank en privado.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (23 Sep 2020)

No hace falta decirlo pero cazar a un generardor de tráfico, a un manipulador de la opinión pública o a un CM político, tiene que comprobarlo uno mismo al seguir el rastro del sujeto en cuestión. No por que lo diga yo o perico el de los palotes.
En realidad no se busca, te lo encuentras. Si estás leyendo un mensaje que le chirriaría hasta a un niño, se comprueba su actividad a ver si es de mierda. Si reitera ciertos comportamientos, pone mensajes fuera de lugar (hilos de mierda hundiendo los temas reales y _molestos_ de los subforos), si tiene un ratio mensajes - hilos cagados abrumador.
A mi ve vino la revelación el mismo día que Calopez cagó el hilo de su amigo del cole en la UCI, y con su otra cuenta, Apocalipsis Now, lanzó un hilo de un amigo suicidado. Busqué mensajes anteriores y había más mierda que en el palo de un gallinero.
A @zapatitos, la revelación le llegó un día del pasado marzo en el que desplegaron el ejército rojo en su pueblo, con fines benéficos.

Sobre la gravedad de la cuestión, pensad, que si uno no quiere poner la tele, si no quiere que noticias parciales le revuelvan el estómago, pues no la pone. Pero lo de este foro va más allá, ni la Sexta ha llegado al nivel de mentiras visto en Burbuja.
En la tele se les ha pillado con actuaciones de falsos acosos a periodistas, imágenes de hospitales chinos como si fueran salas españolas, gráficas económicas manipuladas... pero no han llegado al punto de entrevistar a un -actor- por la calle que promueve un levantamiento, a una mujer a la que su marido le ha obligado abortar, en fin, todos los fakes que aparecen en la red, no sólo en Burbuja.


----------



## Vosk (23 Sep 2020)

De hecho la cuenta de calopez ya no está dirigida por el fundador del foro, ni nadie que esté a su cargo. Ahora la "disidencia" está controlada desde dentro del propio foro.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Sep 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Otros pareciera que tienen problemas mentales, como el Forogold.



Forofgold, para ser más exactos. Lleva varios meses inundando el foro y creándose nuevas cuentas a medida que se las cierran.

EL SUBNORMAL DE FOROFGOLD


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Sep 2020)

¿Eres facha o me tienes ya en el ignore?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Sep 2020)




----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (23 Sep 2020)

La noticia es de hoy pero llega con retraso. Ya están intervenidas, el control de los medios de comunicación es total. Una misma noticia es presentada de forma diferente, más exagerada, manipulada o inventada* cuanto más pequeño es el medio que lo publica.*







Voy a poner un caso real que pude y tuve que surfrir, cambiando el nombre del municipio y periódicos. Cito a la Vanguardia como ejemplo, como dramatización, aunque como digo no ocurrió ni en Cataluña ni estuvo implicado ese periódico.

La Vanguardia puede poner una noticia donde el pequeño pueblo de Castellprusses del Pig hay 189 PCR positivos, con ambulatorios a punto de desbordar.

Un diario de Tarragona dirá que hay casi *300* casos positivos junto con el sistema sanitario colapsado, debido al inconsciente comportamiento de sus ciudadanos

El pequeño diario online de Castellprusses del Pig, redactará una pésima noticia, confusa, con faltas de ortografía para que parezca escrita por el becario, e incluirá la cifra descontextualizada de *3000*, y como causantes a unos incívicos ciudadanos de comportamiento reprochable.

Al profundizar en las tres noticias se comprueba que la Vanguardia señala que la tasa de infectados supera 14 veces la media nacional llegando a los 3000 casos por cada 100.000 habitantes.
El diario más insignificante se permite la negligencia de confundir casos con tasa.
*Este pequeño diario de mierda lo leerán 1000 personas, pero 10.000 diarios municipales de mierda llegarán a 10 millones de personas.*

Un pesimista como yo opina, que va ser imposible frenar esta espiral de manipulación ejecutada por mercenarios que vierten su propaganda en miles de pequeños reductos.


----------



## Erebus. (23 Sep 2020)

Comisarios políticos del gobierno


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (23 Sep 2020)

Hoy el equipo tiene inactivas muchas de sus cuentas, no veo mensajes de galisiano y compañía en el principal.
Pero acaban de crear otras nuevas como .Capitalia y va como un misil en cuanto a tráfico y guerracivilismo. Como diría edge, quitan la vida.


Vamos a analizar los hilos de .Capitalia
*En el primero podemos pensar que es un CM del PSOE echando mierda sobre un Madrid Pepero.*
*Segundo, tercer y cuarto hilo, parecería que son CMs de los nacionalismos periféricos echando mierda sobre el centralismo del gobierno actual, PSOE.*
*Quinto hilo, dada la temática, un loco pro-dictadura y anti R78.*







Otra cuenta recién creada para bombardear el principal. Tengo pantallazos de Espadachin en la primera página, pero éste es Espadachin/






A cohynetes también lo añadí ayer a la primera página. Es una cuenta en la que si escarbas, aparecen mensajes de viva la Psoe, muera la pseo, vos arrasa, vos mielda, viva F, muera F.






Y por último el nuevo rey de los trolls. Al igual que las anteriores cuentas, hilo evacuado en el principal.


----------



## Tumama (23 Sep 2020)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Si quieres decir que los usuarios que tienen pocos thanks son trols o no valen... estás muy equivocado... yo no tengo ningun ratio 1 a 1 y de hecho veo imposible ganar un thanks por mensaje a no ser que me derechice y comience a soltar esloganes manidos. De hecho si dijese lo primero que se me pasase por la cabeza sin pensarlo o comenzase a criticar a Bill Gates ganaría mas thanks.
> Y para mi que muchos se dan thank por thank en privado.



Otra cosa que hacen algunos subnormales busca-autoestimita es eliminar los mensajes que no tienen muchos Zanx y dejar sólo los que "cosecharon" más. Así se les incrementa el ratio.



Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Forofgold, para ser más exactos. Lleva varios meses inundando el foro y creándose nuevas cuentas a medida que se las cierran.
> 
> EL SUBNORMAL DE FOROFGOLD



Aquí hicimos un resumen de su biografía internetil entre varios foreros, por si te interesa (él mismo colaboró): Aparatos - ¿Hasta dónde llega la locura de este usuario?

Además quisiera añadir que no es el de las fotos del hilo que has compartido. O, si es él, entonces no es "sólo él" sino que varios. Porque anoche, con Anticriminal, dimos con su identidad real y era otra persona, y en burbuja actúa sólo desde 3 IPs, las cuales apuntan todas a esta otra persona.


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Hoy el equipo tiene inactivas muchas de sus cuentas, no veo mensajes de galisiano y compañía en el principal.
> Pero acaban de crear otras nuevas como .Capitalia y va como un misil en cuanto a tráfico y guerracivilismo. Como diría edge, quitan la vida.
> 
> 
> ...



Pues Galisiano nos quiere tocar los 00

Acaba de abrir dos hilos hace 10 minutos contando que tiene estudios de FP en uno y en otro linciado en historia con notazas y máster en arqueologia Abiertos casi a la vez


----------



## Spínola (23 Sep 2020)

Es una auténtica lástima que, desde el inicio del puto coronavirus de la pelotas; el foro se haya llenado de esta clase de trolls que literalmente se han cargado buena parte del foro. Es lamentable que en España estemos ahora, precisamente, más desunidos que nunca y con gente apoyando a políticos y situaciones que hace apenas 20 años causarían el más alto de los repudios.

Gracias por el hilo @Amenaza Fantasma , me ha servido para quitarme de en medio a esta gente que intoxica todo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Sep 2020)

Os animo a que entres a los hilos de Calopez y le digáis a la cara lo que pensamos de esto.

Por ejemplo, lo que acabo de contestarle en uno de ellos.

Comentemos amigablemente esta publicidad que me ha salido en burbuja.info

Calopez dijo:



> La publi de Google está segmentada y sabe de sobra que estoy forrado así que estoy pensando en comprarme una casita. ¿Qué pensáis?



"Te estás forrando desde que contratas a gente como Galisiano y sus historias inventadas.

Es que te nos descojonas a la cara. En el principal abre dos hilos a la vez en donde en 1/ Ha hecho FP y en otro 2/ Es graduado en historia con notazas.

Si es un test para detectar foreros lobotomizados que le contestan entonces me callo."


----------



## Anticriminal (23 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Hoy el equipo tiene inactivas muchas de sus cuentas, no veo mensajes de galisiano y compañía en el principal.
> Pero acaban de crear otras nuevas como .Capitalia y va como un misil en cuanto a tráfico y guerracivilismo. Como diría edge, quitan la vida.
> 
> 
> ...



Si son CMS entonces hay muuuchos CMS. 
Por ejemplo, cuando pedí que reportaran a un usuario con un pérfil de nombre árabe mostrando un avatar de guerrero árabe con firmas donde mostraba gifs de decapitaciones... hubo varios usuarios que a) me acusaron de ser chivato y me mencionaron como "ignorada a partir de ahora" b) me insultaron alegando que el borrarle los gifs equivalía a protegerlos y que deberían de dejarle los gifs para siempre c) al mismo tiempo se quejan de que a los yihadistas les dejan hacer lo que quieran sin ponerles la mano encima
Este actitud encaja con la de @calopez en ese último tema. Está mofandose con sexualizaciones trilladas y alardeando de algo que muy probablemente no tenga para hacer sentir mal a muchas personas y no tiene conocimiento de motu propio de que esta actitud sea maleducada y negativa para si mismo y para los demás tampoco.
Exactamente igual que en el caso que te comento de quienes se ponían en mi contra cuando pedía el reporte del "yihadista"
Se podría considerar que la similitud tan sólo se basa en un hecho sociocultural o podría haber una razón añadida como una fuerza externa ejerciendo presión; muchos acusan a los rusos* por ejemplo de usar bots y trols para crispar como en el caso que comento del reporte al "yihadista" donde se ve que siempre tiran por un lado y también por el otro para lograr que nadie llegue a una conclusión clara y tranquila; es decir se pretende por todos los medios la radicalización emocional de un modo u otro y en general el agotar y desgastar a todos los individuos.
Sí que este caso que comento muestra una total ignorancia vital en todos los sentidos sin embargo. Es decir, si ésta es una muestra social de la españolidad entonces la españolidad se acerca a su destrucción en su totalidad.
Las predicciones climáticas por ejemplo de aquí a 100 años muestran un masivo éxodo migratorio que logrará que ocurran conflictos especialmente violentos y guerras muy importantes (hay predicciones que consideran que la mayor parte de la India podría convertirse en un erial yermo). Sin embargo la posibilidad de que estas predicciones sean tomadas en cuenta por una masa de personas manipuladas que creen lo primero locura radicalizada que se les dice como "el 5G controla a personas" es equivalente a 0.
Esto hace que recuerde cuando me conecté a burbuja.info y a mi móvil comenzó a parpadearle la pantalla, no dejó de parpadear hasta que reinicié el móvil.
Por supuesto no volví a usar el móvil para navegar en burbuja.
Luego está lo de que en un archivo del sistema de mi sistema operativo estuviese enlazando un móvil redmi xiaomi a mi ordenador a través de un servidor proxy.
Formaté el ordenador por entonces y aumenté la seguridad sin embargo y ya no me encontré con ese problema.

Parecería como si alguien de verdad estuviese controlando las emociones de un modo u otro de las masas de este foro, cabe aun preguntarse si artificialmente o por mera atracción natural.
Sigo pregúntandome cual es la causa de estas consecuencias.
Podría ser que haya multiples razones a estas consecuencias proviniendo de fuera y de dentro del foro al mismo tiempo y podría ser planeado o una consecuencia lógica.

* En España incluso un trabajador de la ¿fsb?(servicios secretos) y uno de los hackers más buscados en USA tiene una botnet de ordenadores, comento como curiosidad.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (23 Sep 2020)

Ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (24 Sep 2020)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Si son CMS entonces hay muuuchos CMS.
> Por ejemplo, cuando pedí que reportaran a un usuario con un pérfil de nombre árabe mostrando un avatar de guerrero árabe con firmas donde mostraba gifs de decapitaciones... hubo varios usuarios que
> a) me acusaron de ser chivato y me mencionaron como "ignorada a partir de ahora"
> b) me insultaron alegando que el borrarle los gifs equivalía a protegerlos y que deberían de dejarle los gifs para siempre
> ...



Me parece muy interesante lo que has escrito, te cito en negrita algunas cosas para que nadie se las pierda.
Creo que en muchas ocasiones no somos libres en nuestras decisiones o los caminos que seguimos, porque estamos sometidos a un constante encauzamiento de ideas, expresión y comportamiento.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (24 Sep 2020)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> No sabeis que las de FEMEN Francia las pillaron tambien en 4chan que eran todas putas ????
> 
> Y las Pussy Riots tambien ???
> 
> ...



La feministe de *les gallines* ha reconocido ser una trabajadora sexual pero en el fondo no ha reconocido una mierda. No ha dicho quien le pagó por actuar como Community Manager del transguerracivilismo, por fotografiarse amenazante con bates de beisbol, ni como todos los medios viralizaron y validaron su propósito.

La actriz profesional del video viral d*el prusses*. Fue contratada por TVE para una serie tras descubrirse el fake.





La porrera *disfrazada de enfermera* parando manifestaciones coronavíricas.





Las youtubers *pussy riots españolas.* Una era jefa de contratación de un puti. A otra la sustituyeron del canal como quien cambia el personaje de una teleserie. Como como cuando en El principe de Bell Air un día apareció una nueva actriz en el papel de Sra.Banks.
*Greta,* la marioneta sueca. Familia de artistas y actores.
*La surfista m*ejicana esparcidora de coronaviruses en Sansebastián. Modelo profesional.


Cuenta creada con el objetivo de que saltemos a la arena y nos saquemos los ojos.


----------



## Vosk (24 Sep 2020)

Por aquí os traigo a otro mercenario foril: @Israel Gracia.

De 1759 mensajes escritos en menos de 1 año, 1.150 han sido para abrir hilos con noticias casi siempre truculentas. Él no opina nunca, no contesta, abre hilo y cobra a fin de mes, ná mas.


----------



## Anticriminal (24 Sep 2020)

Vosk dijo:


> Por aquí os traigo a otro mercenario foril: @Israel Gracia.
> 
> De 1759 mensajes escritos en menos de 1 año, 1.150 han sido para abrir hilos con noticias casi siempre truculentas. Él no opina nunca, no contesta, abre hilo y cobra a fin de mes, ná mas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 440650



Buena caza.


----------



## Crazy (24 Sep 2020)

Felicitaciones al OP.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (24 Sep 2020)

Tiene que estar la cosa muy jodida para tener semejante cantidad de falsa actividad y contenidos prefabricados. No es solo un tema de control de opinión.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (24 Sep 2020)

Thanks for the info. Gran labor de recopilación. Los que llevamos aquí 14 años (tardé 1 año en registrarme), vemos que cada año esto va a peor. La época dorada fue 2006-2008.


----------



## M. Priede (24 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> *Todo aclarado. Foro vendido y neutralizado desde hace ya mucho tiempo.*
> 
> La mayor parte de hilos con título y contenido calificado como delito, de odio e insultantes, están creados por sus propios Community Managers.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Más del 90% de los hilos que hablan de experiencias personales, todos en el principal, son invenciones para intoxicar.

Otra prueba más de la decadencia del Foro Burbuja. Carlos López, ¿qué estás haciendo con el foro? ¿A quién lo has vendido?


----------



## Manteka (24 Sep 2020)

Muy bien jilo. Te doy mis dies.
Voy a tener que empezar a usar el ignore.


----------



## Manteka (25 Sep 2020)

El foro lo ha comprado una empresa que recibe fondos de la Sociedad Abierta, y Carlos López vendió su cuenta por un puñado de miles de euros.


----------



## Tumama (25 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> *Todo aclarado. Foro vendido y neutralizado desde hace ya mucho tiempo.*
> 
> La mayor parte de hilos con título y contenido calificado como delito, de odio e insultantes, están creados por sus propios Community Managers.
> 
> ...




Otro forero extraño que creo que aún no has mencionado. Creo que nunca da Zanx ni responde a los mensajes. Sólo emite copipasteos y enlaces a otros hilos y webs.

Si buscas sus publicaciones, podrás ver fácilmente que siempre publica 2-3 veces el mismo mensaje en diferentes hilos, luego se conecta otra vez y repite el proceso con otros mensajes.

Además su perfil no es visible.

No sé si será CM, habría que investigar. Y tiene toda la pinta de ser un bot/script. Aquí dejo la captura de una parte de sus últimas publicaciones:


----------



## Pinovski (25 Sep 2020)

No puedo ver las imagenes... ¿Os pasa a vosotros? ¿Sabotaje?


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Sep 2020)

ahora parece que lo están utilizando para pescar extremistas, de ahí la manga ancha

matas dos pájaros de un tiro

1. largas a la gente valiosa que le abrió los ojos en cuestiones económicas a muchísima gente.
2. concitas aquí no solo forococherismo sino a la escena radical del país que en su torpe intento de hacer proselitismo se identifican y quedan controlados.

este proceso lleva ya unos annos y va a costar mucho montar un nuevo foro espannol de alta calidad y cantidad, como lo fue el burbuja de sus tiempos álgidos

Dos supremacistas blancos (foreros de Burbuja) planeaban ataques racistas en Catalunya desde Lleida. Hay Mossos monitoreando el foro.


----------



## Anticriminal (25 Sep 2020)

Otra jugada más de los terroristas fascistas -> ya se puede bloquear!
El Ignore ahora signfica que estás bloqueado de los hilos abiertos por el que te ignora

Ya no podremos ni opinar porque nos meterán en listas globales de ignore. Si criticas a los CMS los CMS te meten en sus listas y te desaparecen todos los hilos del foro sin que nadie pueda ver tus hilos.

Que estás en desacuerdo con x usuario y se lo haces saber "buaaaah maloooo no me da la razóooon: bloqueado ahora puedo ponerte a parir y mentir a los demás usuarios sin que tú puedas hacer nada"

Resultado: Habrá que tener dos cuentas, una para escribir otra para leer. Una tontería total por parte de tu grupo de gente @calopez

@calopez dais asco. 

Será mejor que comience a recopilar delitos de burbuja.info para comunicar a la policía porque esta mierda no tiene más sentido que joder al prójimo.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (25 Sep 2020)

Con éste nuevo ignore ya no puedo avisar al personal sobre los fake hilos, al no poder entrar ni ver
sus hilos. No veo como podemos perdurar aquí más tiempo.

*Anticriminal, *¿qué piensas de lo que dijo el ministro de universidades ayer?, _"que este mundo tal y como lo conocemos se acaba_*."*


----------



## Anticriminal (25 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Con éste nuevo ignore ya no puedo avisar al personal sobre los fake hilos, al no poder entrar ni ver
> sus hilos. No veo como podemos perdurar aquí más tiempo.
> 
> *Anticriminal, *¿qué piensas de lo que dijo el ministro de universidades ayer?, _"que este mundo tal y como lo conocemos se acaba_*."*



Opino que es cierto.
El Ignore ahora signfica que estás bloqueado de los hilos abiertos por el que te ignora


----------



## Anticriminal (25 Sep 2020)

Noticia divertida del día en burbuja.info
Armonis -> @allseeyingeye parece que ha sido baneado. Mírenlo con una nueva cuenta.






Aunque con esta réplica tiene razón.
Por otra parte @Daenerys dice que actualmente el 2wayignore no oculta los hilos y sólo las respuestas. Si esto es cierto sigue siendo una mala idea.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (25 Sep 2020)

Calopez pillado inundando el foro de historias inventadas. Su troll cambia de nombre cada mes (6 veces!!) para no quemar el nick.

*Armonis conoces más hilos como el de Icibatreuh, deberíamos recopilar todos los hilos de investigación CM . *

Anticriminal, creo sinceramente que Armonis/allisneyes no es de los malos, lleva tiempo denunciando.


----------



## Anticriminal (25 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Calopez pillado inundando el foro de historias inventadas. Su troll cambia de nombre cada mes (6 veces!!) para no quemar el nick.
> 
> *Armonis conoces más hilos como el de Icibatreuh, deberíamos recopilar todos los hilos de investigación CM . *
> 
> Anticriminal, creo sinceramente que Armonis/allisneyes no es de los malos, lleva tiempo denunciando.



No parece que tenga multis pero se pasó anteriormente con los tocho posteos con gifs.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> *Todo aclarado. Foro vendido y neutralizado desde hace ya mucho tiempo.
> 
> La mayor parte de hilos con título y contenido calificado como delito, de odio e insultante, está creado por los propios Community Managers de Brubuja.info, ya que teniendo la adiminstración las herramientas necesarias, nunca se eliminan tales mensajes ni a quien los crea.*
> 
> ...



*"La mayor parte de hilos con título y contenido calificado como delito, de odio e insultante, está creado por los propios Community Managers de Brubuja.info, ya que teniendo la adiminstración las herramientas necesarias, nunca se eliminan tales mensajes ni a quien los crea"*


A ver, eso que dices y subrayo podría ser muy grave. Me parece que Calopez estará leyendo con preocupaciónn este hilo. Por lo siguiente.

1/ Los delitos de odio son denunciables ante la policia. Más todavía si se demuestra que se ha manipulado un foro para instigarlo y fomentarlo.

2/ Hasta ahora pensábamos que la moderación no moderaba por dejadez. Cientos de hilos abiertos por foreros quejándose que no se baneaba a los que insultaban o decían burradas, contra cualquier colectivo. Haciendo memoria. Hace unos años se dejó de banear por casi cualquier motivo.

3/ Sería interesante investigar si la abdicación de Calopez de banear coincide con la introducción de foreros cuenta-historias, pagados seguramente por los propietarios del foro, para generar tráfico.

4/ Que Calopez haya dejado deliberadamente enmierdarse el foro para generar más tráfico tiene un pase. Y los contadores de historietas suelen ser divertidos.

5/ Otra cosa es que Calopez haya dado una vuelta de rosca a su estrategia y haya incluido Trolls incitando al odio en el foro. Espero que no haya sido así, sería decepcionante. Es más, estoy casi seguro que no habrá sido así. De todas formas, Calopez, pierde cuidado que lo vamos a investigar. Y si nos estás leyendo rectifica y cambia de estrategia y haz que trabajen los moderadores.

6/ Como resulte que la mala fama del foro haya sido instigada por su propio creador sería muy triste.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (25 Sep 2020)

*Icibatreuh *no sé como redactar correctamente el hilo, lo he pulido un poco aunque no quiero reducirlo a "alguien ha hecho algo".

Observa la cuenta de Apocalipsis Now, sólo se dedica a abrir hilos a cual peor. Borraron algo de su contenido cuando me quejé de que inventarse historias de suicidios era caer muy bajo.
Ahora sólo se puede ver parte de lo último que Apocalipsis abrió , y cómo todo lo que escribe, es uno de los hilos que más tráfico genera del día.

A mi hijo le han dicho en el colegio que la felación entre hombres es normal.
Mi hijo es deficiente declarado.
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...vida-se-ha-convertido-en-el-infierno.1349814/

Ahora bien, si como he leído antes, esto es el pan de cada día en cualquier sitio o plataforma de internet, nada se puede hacer.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Sep 2020)

Comenzamos la investigación de cuándo cambio la estrategia de Calopez.

*Cuándo cambio Calopez su estrategia,? Parece que en Marzo/Abril de 2019. Blanco y en botella.*

*1**/ Cuando dejó de banear? Estos fueron sus últimos baneos. En Marzo de 2019*








*2/ Cuando comenzaron los Trolls de Calopez a actuar en serio? En Abril de 2019*


----------



## Anticriminal (25 Sep 2020)

Alguien entiende porque no me deja buscar los temas por usuario y me los mezcla con los comentarios normales?
También lo cambiaron para que no podamos encontrar a los CMS?
Respuesta: Ya veo que ni siquiera hay esa búsqueda... y sólo hay una opción llamada mostrar los resultados como temas que no te permite filtrar los temas creados de los comentarios... sólo los marca pero de este modo no sabes los temas que crearon sin scrollear por todas las páginas de comentarios... que cutrez...


Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> *Icibatreuh *no sé como redactar correctamente el hilo, lo he pulido un poco aunque no quiero reducirlo a "alguien ha hecho algo".
> 
> Observa la cuenta de Apocalipsis Now, sólo se dedica a abrir hilos a cual peor. Borraron algo de su contenido cuando me quejé de que inventarse historias de suicidios era caer muy bajo.
> Ahora sólo se puede ver parte de lo último que Apocalipsis abrió , y cómo todo lo que escribe, es uno de los hilos que más tráfico genera del día.
> ...



Y es evidente que esos temas que creó también son falsos. De hecho el primero reconoce él mismo que es mentira.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (25 Sep 2020)

Icibatreuth, el baneo sigue funcionado, pero no para estos temas que generan tanto tráfico.

Anticriminal, claro que los hilos de Apocalipsis son falsos, insultántemente falsos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Sep 2020)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Alguien entiende porque no me deja buscar los temas por usuario y me los mezcla con los comentarios normales?
> También lo cambiaron para que no podamos encontrar a los CMS?
> Respuesta: Ya veo que ni siquiera hay esa búsqueda... y sólo hay una opción llamada mostrar los resultados como temas que no te permite filtrar los temas creados de los comentarios... sólo los marca pero de este modo no sabes los temas que crearon sin scrollear por todas las páginas de comentarios... que cutrez...
> 
> Y es evidente que esos temas que creó también son falsos. De hecho el primero reconoce él mismo que es mentira.



Con el antiguo Buscador era muy sencillo hacer una búsqueda de los hilos iniciados por un forero. Con el nuevo buscador creo que se ha capado esa posibilidad. No me extrañaría que se hiciera para dificultar deliberadamente la búsqueda de Trolls.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Sep 2020)

El antiguo Buscador era potentísimo. Lo que pude reírme cuando descubrí al mayor CM de Iberdrola  El pobre estuvo varios meses sin postear. Llegué a decirle que si peligraban sus alubias le dejaba en paz.

Los CMs tiene un sistema que les avisa cuando en un foro aparece una determinada palabra. Este contestaba a la 5 de la mañana en pocos minutos!! Vaya curro más jodido!!

Analisis - Brutal e Increible, las eléctricas (CM's?)contestan de madrugada a las críticas en este foro


----------



## davitin (26 Sep 2020)

A mi este foro ya me interesa bastante poco la verdad, lees estos hilos y te das cuenta muy claramente de la manipulacion que hay aqui y de lo falsos debates que se crean y la verdad ya


Tumama dijo:


> Otro forero extraño que creo que aún no has mencionado. Creo que nunca da Zanx ni responde a los mensajes. Sólo emite copipasteos y enlaces a otros hilos y webs.
> 
> Si buscas sus publicaciones, podrás ver fácilmente que siempre publica 2-3 veces el mismo mensaje en diferentes hilos, luego se conecta otra vez y repite el proceso con otros mensajes.
> 
> ...



Oye, y tu no eres el CM rojo que abre hilos hablando de bolivia y similares? si me equivoco dimelo.


----------



## Anticriminal (26 Sep 2020)

Me he fijado que algunos temas no pueden ser leidos sin estar conectado. 
Por ejemplo en este hilo de @Ibis https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/el-foro-me-ha-hecho-ver-la-realidad.1428738/page-3#





Y que alguien me corrija si no es cierto pero he probado a buscar en la busqueda y... 






No aparece. 

¿Protegiendo arbitrariamente a algunos usuarios? No tiene sentido. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ No se de que hay que proteger a Ibis, en fin. 
Machismos y eso.


----------



## Anticriminal (26 Sep 2020)

Ok primera vez que me entero, gracias por sacarme de dudas.

En cuanto a lo otro, voy a ignorarlo que lo escribes por escribir.


----------



## Tumama (26 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> A mi este foro ya me interesa bastante poco la verdad, lees estos hilos y te das cuenta muy claramente de la manipulacion que hay aqui y de lo falsos debates que se crean y la verdad ya
> 
> 
> Oye, y tu no eres el CM rojo que abre hilos hablando de bolivia y similares? si me equivoco dimelo.



Si, te debes estar equivocando con otro.

Ni CM, ni rojo ni he abierto hilos hablando de Bolivia y similares.

Es cierto que alguna vez participé en un hilo proveyendo información de aquella parte del mundo. Aunque no recuerdo haber creado ninguno. Sí me verás participando en algunos de Argentina, porque de allí soy.

UNa lástima lo del foro, es verdad, pero supongo que entre todos le encontraremos la solución. Si los moderadores no hacen su trabajo, tendremos que ver queé podemos hacer nosotros para limpiar esto un poco. Este hilo de Amenaza Fantasma ayuda un poco en ese sentido.


----------



## Ibis (26 Sep 2020)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Me he fijado que algunos temas no pueden ser leidos sin estar conectado.
> Por ejemplo en este hilo de @Ibis https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/el-foro-me-ha-hecho-ver-la-realidad.1428738/page-3#
> 
> 
> ...



El ático no se podía leer si no estabas registrado y tenias un numero determinado de mensajes, al menos antes era asi. No se si ahora se puede leer sin estar registrado, pero antes creo q no.

De hecho no aparecía esa seccion hasta que no alcanzabas un numero de mensajes, pero esto creo que ya cambio hace tiempo por la cantidad de nuevos registrados sin casi mensajes que entran y comentan


----------



## Tumama (26 Sep 2020)

Ibis dijo:


> El ático no se podía leer si no estabas registrado y tenias un numero determinado de mensajes, al menos antes era asi. No se si ahora se puede leer sin estar registrado, pero antes creo q no.
> 
> De hecho no aparecía esa seccion hasta que no alcanzabas un numero de mensajes, pero esto creo que ya cambio hace tiempo por la cantidad de nuevos registrados sin casi mensajes que entran y comentan



Sigue siendo así.


----------



## Ibis (26 Sep 2020)

A mi me parece perfecto, a fin de cuentas esa es la verdadera función de bloquear/ignorar en casi toda app.

Si haces eso es porque no quieren que te lean y leerles. Y te quitas muchos trolls de encima, de lo tóxicos sobretodo


----------



## Maybe (26 Sep 2020)

Gran hilo, mis dies. No había entrado hasta hoy porque el título no me llamó la atención en un principio... quiero decir que la _forocochización_ de Burbuja me parecía algo evidente y un tema ya muy manido. Sin embargo me alegro de haberlo hecho, no esperaba encontrar un contenido tan valioso y un trabajo tan detallado, muchas gracias por crearlo (y al resto por colaborar).

Hasta hace poco yo apenas tenía ignorados (sólo casos muy extremos como Forofgold y sus múltiples cuentas), de un tiempo a esta parte mi lista ha ido en aumento a pesar de que va en contra de mi filosofía. No tengo problemas en leer a gente con la que no estoy de acuerdo, incluso foreros que 'me caen mal' escriben a veces cosas interesantes... pero no estoy dispuesta a perder el tiempo leyendo a gente que OBVIAMENTE está a sueldo y cuyos objetivos no pueden ser otros que manipular y desestabilizar. Y cada vez son más y más...


----------



## Maybe (26 Sep 2020)

Me llaman la atención 2 cosas, y no logro encontrarles una explicación:

- La forma tan burda de operar. Una espera cierta 'profesionalidad' de alguien que obtiene un beneficio a cambio de su trabajo, o al menos cierta coherencia en el perfil creado... pero luego encuentras personajes (como los que ya habéis nombrado) que por la mañana pueden ser ninis casapapis y por la tarde se hacen pasar por altos funcionarios, y te cuentan historias bien distintas desde el mismo nick! Lo peor es que la gente les sigue el rollo... siempre me pregunto: ¿cómo es que no se dan cuenta los que los leen? Pero la pregunta importante sería: ¿cómo es que los autores no ponen más cuidado?

- El intento de manipulación parece no tener un 'norte': Hay tantos CM's 'progres' como 'fachas', por así decirlo... aunque no hablo sólo de política. Me refiero a que a la hora de crear opinión no parece que sigan una línea definida, igual defienden una postura que la contraria. La explicación más sencilla es que se busca el aumento de tráfico mediante la generación de polémica facilona, pero... ¿es rentable a la larga? No dudo que el circo atrae público, pero ¿cuánta gente válida ha abandonado o participa mucho menos en el foro desde que ha tomado esta deriva? Al paso que vamos, sólo quedarán los CM's hablando entre ellos... No sé si tiene lógica; hay cienes de RRSS y otros medios en los que puedes encontrar salseo del bueno si es lo que te interesa. Un negocio que aspire a tener éxito busca la diferenciación, ¿qué puede aportar Burbuja en este momento a la gente que busca algo más que circo? Antes ese factor diferencial provenía de los usuarios que publicaban contenido de calidad... ¿y ahora?

He visto que han implantado novedades en el ignore... no me gustan, por los motivos que habéis explicado ya muchos antes que yo. Para mí es la puntilla que rematará al foro. En fin... supongo que la decadencia de este sitio y de internet en general no es más que el reflejo de los tiempos que corren. Me alegra comprobar al menos que quedan algunos humanos detrás de la pantalla y no sois todos bots (todavía ).

Perdón por el tocho, hacía tiempo que no participaba en un hilo serio y me he venido arriba.


----------



## alas97 (26 Sep 2020)

esto fuera de risa, sino se diera por las cosas que han ocurrido en el pasado.

ejemplo: Los servicios de inteligencia necesitaban crear un estado de terror e inseguridad en la sociedad para que avanzaran las leyes antiderecho civiles. Pues bien ponían en movimiento sus marionetas y empezaban a generar mensajes de radicalización en foros de musulmanes para captar la mayor cantidad de imbéciles para convertirlos en yihadistas. una vez conseguido provocaban algún acto con gran difusión publica (mundial) para que la gente aceptara tragar con la perdida de libertades.

Esto ya lo vimos en el pasado.

Ahora la contrainteligencia tiene los ojos puesto en el "enemigo" interno, quieren cero disidencia, vamos camino a un reseteo global y los disidentes no son bienvenido. así que no me extraña la movida aquí dentro de burbuja. llegue por el 2006 y puedo dar fue del enorme cambio para peor.

Así que no me extraña para nada lo que esta sucediendo en estos momentos. vivo en la conchinchina y hasta aquí se siente el apretón de la represión estrujando tu garganta para que no hables en contra y sigas comportándote como borrego.

Edito: anterior a burbuja estuve en foro "religioso" con sede en los EEUU, era un foro norteamericano. Cuando se dio lo de las torres gemelas, se empezó una cacería brutal contra aquellos que no estaban de acuerdo contra la declaración oficial del gobierno. como muchos estábamos descontentos, se empezó a traer gente de "afuera". Por ejemplo el foro era "adventista" y se comenzó a poner de moderadores a foreros de otras denominaciones. se hizo un sincretismo que vulnero el sistema de creencia central.

Aparentemente se opero como están haciendo en burbuja, ni que decir que tuve que abandonar dicho foro donde vine a recular a este.


----------



## Maybe (26 Sep 2020)

Por cierto, ahora veo algunos hilos desde el listado de foros y al clickar sobre ellos me dice que no existen... y de hecho si entro al subforo correspondiente no me aparecen. Pero bueno, ¿cuántos de vosotros me tenéis en el ignore??? 

Ya puestos, podrían hacer que no viera esos temas desde fuera tampoco... esto está dañando seriamente mi autoestimita macaca.


----------



## alas97 (26 Sep 2020)

Maybe dijo:


> Me llaman la atención 2 cosas, y no logro encontrarles una explicación:
> 
> - La forma tan burda de operar. Una espera cierta 'profesionalidad' de alguien que obtiene un beneficio a cambio de su trabajo, o al menos cierta coherencia en el perfil creado... pero luego encuentras personajes (como los que ya habéis nombrado) que por la mañana pueden ser ninis casapapis y por la tarde se hacen pasar por altos funcionarios, y te cuentan historias bien distintas desde el mismo nick! Lo peor es que la gente les sigue el rollo... siempre me pregunto: ¿cómo es que no se dan cuenta los que los leen? Pero la pregunta importante sería: ¿cómo es que los autores no ponen más cuidado?
> 
> ...



En mi caso, lo utilizaba como consulta en el sentido de que ciertas noticias no transcienden a los mass media porque no interesa.

Y uno trata de buscar por donde te van a dar el palo, como así sucedió con la plandemia. era algo de china y resulta que hay gente en mi país suicidándose por las mismas causas que en España. guerra contra la clase media usando como excusa una falsa pandemia, junto con el peligro de vacunar a todo quisqui a punta de bayoneta. y todo eso pasando por encima de la constitución de la nación.

Así que eso es lo que usan los troll y los cm, desviar la atención de lo que verdad interesa por motivo más que personales y dirigir a la borregada a la completa sumisión de un presidente y ejecutivos que se mean en la democracia y en su constitución. de facto una dictadura que usa como excusa una emergencia "sanitaria" que no existe.

De ese modo introduciendo a muchos países en lo que la elite denomina "sustentable". o sea, millones de pobres y una elite rica.

Lo demás lo conocemos de antemano junto con sus consecuencias


----------



## Maybe (26 Sep 2020)

alas97 dijo:


> Así que eso es lo que usan los troll y los cm, desviar la atención de lo que verdad interesa



Supongo que tienes razón. Y por el camino acabarán con nuestra salud mental... lo de la manipulación de las emociones que comentaba una forera más atrás tiene bastante sentido también.



alas97 dijo:


> resulta que hay gente en mi país suicidándose por las mismas causas que en España



¿Puedo preguntarte de dónde eres, @alas97 ?


----------



## alas97 (26 Sep 2020)

Maybe dijo:


> Supongo que tienes razón. Y por el camino acabarán con nuestra salud mental... lo de la manipulación de las emociones que comentaba una forera más atrás tiene bastante sentido también.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Puedo preguntarte de dónde eres, @alas97 ?



Vivo en Costa Rica básicamente, me muevo por España (ahora no) y los EEUU (de momento tampoco por los cierres de fronteras)


----------



## Javiser (26 Sep 2020)

Si es cierto que antes ciertas cosas salían de los subforos principales y pasaban a la papelera. Hoy los ves por aquí con impunidad, y a la papelera no va nada


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (26 Sep 2020)

Ignorar a calopez


----------



## Aresti (26 Sep 2020)

Miguel Lacambra Real dijo:


> Ignorar a calopez



Buena idea


----------



## GnomoLoKo (26 Sep 2020)

Además muchos de estos trolls y CMs limítan su perfil y no los puedes reportar de manera directa.


----------



## Aresti (26 Sep 2020)

Mucha gente registrada el 20 de mayo. Boots.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (26 Sep 2020)

Su último hilo del pasado lunes. Siendo todas sus historias inventadas, si esto no es incitación...






Este es el de las palabras clave: llorar, suicidio. Oficios: alicatador, funci de la admin, maestro de primaria, empresario y *MONJE.*





























A ver si alguien ve que cuentas se repiten al entrar y participar en los hilos de galisiano. Qué "foreros" siempre caen y comentan en hilos de CMs.






121 - historias insanas en el principal para lavarte el coco.
















Amberit es un tío, una tía o un animador de foros? Su contenido es tal, que haría buena a la Sexta. El número de visitas que genera supera a la mayoría de los temas reales de los subforos. Palabras coincidentes lloros -suicidios - m ata r - asco


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (26 Sep 2020)

no has mencionado aún a @perdido del todo no? otro que también un día es viudo, otro día pierde la virginidad con 50 años con una panchi, otro día tiene novia...


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (26 Sep 2020)

Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕ dijo:


> no has mencionado aún a @perdido del todo no? otro que también un día es viudo, otro día pierde la virginidad con 50 años con una panchi, otro día tiene novia...



No lo había mencionado todavía. Cuando apareció por aquí con las historias de la Sagra, me hizo gracia y hasta le dí al botón seguir.
Son tantas cuentas que esto si que es un fenómeno _imparabla_, muchas caen por su propio peso o las eliminan como ha ocurrido con Lorquiano, el de los doscientos hilos de _siempre he sido votante de..._

Este ha aparecido por el hilo. 19 Mensajes a día de hoy. Es *forofgold*,* el destructor de foros.*







BurbuEscéptico opina por triplicado que aquí nunca ha habido calidad. Los hilos de historia, las aportaciones en temas calientes, las investigaciones de tantos foreros como @M. Priede, son fruto de nuestra imaginación







El anterior nick de BurbuEscéptico/forofgold era antifachas. Alguien le citó y en su hilo y ha quedado como prueba.
Supongo que es una de esas personas que *con una cuenta incitan al levantamiento militar, y con la otra acusa de que se esta preparando un levantamiento. Ojo con esto porque los menajes que se abrieron ayer con esta temática fueron muchos.*







Ha borrado la mayor parte del contenido de sus hilos, su cuenta se dedicaba a eso, a abrir hilos. Al ver lo que le responden se intuye que estaba preparando un foro, y que muchos le mandaban al ignore.







Nueva cuenta que despertaron ayer para manipular en el principal. Ha borrado el contenido de sus hilos más antiguos al igual que BurbuEscéptico/Forofgold. Patrón,* abrir hilos de ficción en el principal, donde van las noticias reales.*


----------



## Tumama (26 Sep 2020)

Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕ dijo:


> no has mencionado aún a @perdido del todo no? otro que también un día es viudo, otro día pierde la virginidad con 50 años con una panchi, otro día tiene novia...



Ese no es CM. Y dentro de todo no suele salir de la guardería.

Su contenido parece ser original. Creación propia y no copia-pegas.

Se creó un personaje (virgen a los 50) y lo representó durante un tiempo, contando sus peripecias en búsqueda de ponerla. Es para entretenerse. Como una novela por entregas. Lo mismo el que sólo quiere estar con “chortinas inglesas” y varios otros personajes.

Claro que no son reales, como los Simpson’s que tampoco son reales, pero no por ello deja de ser entretenido.

La gracia es seguirles el juego para colaborar en la historia.

Los que son perjudiciales para todos son los CM o los trolls que realmente invaden el foro en todos sus subforos (ya no se salvan ni consumo responsable ni historia) con mierdas de pésima calidad, copiapegas. Porque lo de la sagra está muy por encima en calidad que lo de “mi hijo le hizo una felación a otro” o el de hoy, en el principal “le hice una multa al lobo estepario”.


----------



## VHS Philips (26 Sep 2020)

Añade a Glasterthum, con sus cuentas actuales de @no me creo nada y @ueee3


----------



## davitin (27 Sep 2020)

Atencion, ahora Allseyg esta con el multi de "armonis", soltando su mierda de post kilometricos, parece ser que lo tiene todo el mundo en el ignore y no le estan monetizando los post, lol.


----------



## davitin (27 Sep 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Ese no es CM. Y dentro de todo no suele salir de la guardería.
> 
> Su contenido parece ser original. Creación propia y no copia-pegas.
> 
> ...



Vuelvo a repetir que tu eres un CM rojeras y hace unas paginas has defendido al muerto de hambre venezolano *-* o algo asi es su nick, ese es otro hijo de puta rojo que no para de escupir temas, ahora veo que tratas de blanquear a otros CM, supongo que te has metido aqui a ver si podias recoduncir el hilo o hasta sacarle provecho monetario.


----------



## Anticriminal (27 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Atencion, ahora Allseyg esta con el multi de "armonis", soltando su mierda de post kilometricos, parece ser que lo tiene todo el mundo en el ignore y no le estan monetizando los post, lol.



No veo por ningun lado su monetización. Parece que lo hace para pasar el rato. A no ser que lo metas en el saco de los CMS claro.
Sea lo que sea pone tantos gifs y letras tan grandes que poca gente le hace caso.


----------



## Tumama (27 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetir que tu eres un CM rojeras y hace unas paginas has defendido al muerto de hambre venezolano *-* o algo asi es su nick, ese es otro hijo de puta rojo que no para de escupir temas, ahora veo que tratas de blanquear a otros CM, supongo que te has metido aqui a ver si podias recoduncir el hilo o hasta sacarle provecho monetario.



¿Serías tan amable de mostrarme en qué te basas para acusarme? Fíjate si no será una cuenta clonada o algo así. Mira las fechas de alta, por las dudas.

No soy CM, ni rojeras. Y, si defendí a alguien, será porque habré visto alguna acusación infundada como la que arrojas contra mí.

Acompaña tus acusaciones de pruebas si es posible, dónde trato de blanquear CMs, dónde reconduzco algún hilo y dónde dijo "rojerías".


----------



## Armonis (27 Sep 2020)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Noticia divertida del día en burbuja.info
> Armonis -> @allseeyingeye parece que ha sido baneado. Mírenlo con una nueva cuenta.
> 
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Armonis (27 Sep 2020)

Maybe dijo:


> Me llaman la atención 2 cosas, y no logro encontrarles una explicación:
> 
> - La forma tan burda de operar. Una espera cierta 'profesionalidad' de alguien que obtiene un beneficio a cambio de su trabajo, o al menos cierta coherencia en el perfil creado... pero luego encuentras personajes (como los que ya habéis nombrado) que por la mañana pueden ser ninis casapapis y por la tarde se hacen pasar por altos funcionarios, y te cuentan historias bien distintas desde el mismo nick! Lo peor es que la gente les sigue el rollo... siempre me pregunto: ¿cómo es que no se dan cuenta los que los leen? Pero la pregunta importante sería: ¿cómo es que los autores no ponen más cuidado?
> 
> ...



Eso misterio de algo nunca visto hasta ahora es lo que no entiendo


----------



## Armonis (27 Sep 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Otro forero extraño que creo que aún no has mencionado. Creo que nunca da Zanx ni responde a los mensajes. Sólo emite copipasteos y enlaces a otros hilos y webs.
> 
> Si buscas sus publicaciones, podrás ver fácilmente que siempre publica 2-3 veces el mismo mensaje en diferentes hilos, luego se conecta otra vez y repite el proceso con otros mensajes.
> 
> ...




@Spock coño xD
tambien como sois xDDD


yo en el cole he llegado a decir frases como

"no se, ese es un tio raro, se va con chicas" (ligaba) 
o
"no se, ese es un tio raro.... " ... ESTUDIA 




Spock es mas rollo researcher

un perfil que ya no se casi nada

a excepcion de ESTE HILO por cierto

que es la primera puta investigacion que veo en PUTOS AÑOS

no se si conoceis los hilos de . a ver si sale @Ciudadan@s de Espartinas 

sip aqui estan

ahora no hay NADA de hilos de investigaicon, covid a parte


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Sep 2020)

A pesar de que no me gustan los foreros que insultan más que hablan te voy a contestar.

Seremos unos ingenuos pero no nos gusta que nos manipulen. Tú tienes todo el derecho del mundo a opinar lo que te de la gana. Por ejemplo lo de la cita de Unamuno "vencereis pero no convencereis". En eso siempre te defenderé, aquí hay foreros excelentes de todas las tendencias, me acuerdo por ejemplo de Delhierro. Eso sí, si evitarás los insultos serías mucho más creíble.

Pero eso de borrar casi todas tus intervenciones, no sé, huele mal.

No vendrás a promocionar otros foros como Foropaco etc? Reconozco que esto último es una elucubración.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (27 Sep 2020)

Este foro tiene una gran botón ignore que es gloria bendita, usarlo.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (27 Sep 2020)

¿Cómo interpretáis estos tres hilos de Galisiano y Espadachin/?
A mi parece que la admin del foro intenta hacer como que la cosa no va con ellos. No obstante ellos pueden banear... y no lo hacen
Ayer apareció un hilo de blanqueamiento de burbuja, algo similar a la grabación de Simón con Calleja.
















































Para los que no los conozcáis, en la primera página adjunto pantallazos de la actividad de Galisiano y Espadachin. Son abrehilos inbaneables.

La cuenta de Espadachin*.* ya no existe, ahora hay un Espadachin*/*

En la primera captura que le hice no tenía avatar.







En la siguiente captura se pone avatar






Cuenta actual con / al final






Aunque la primera cuenta ha sido eliminada, aparece en mi lista de ignorados junto a la segunda que está en activo


----------



## tristezadeclon (27 Sep 2020)

el mensaje inicial de este hilo está a 8 votos de entrar en el top 100 de los mensajes con mas zanx de la historia del foro

Ranking de los 100 mensajes con mayor número de zanx en la historia del foro.

dadle zanx, es importante q consiga entrar para que en el futuro mucha mas gente sepa de q va esta historia


----------



## Anticriminal (27 Sep 2020)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> el mensaje inicial de este hilo está a 8 votos de entrar en el top 100 de los mensajes con mas zanx de la historia del foro
> 
> Ranking de los 100 mensajes con mayor número de zanx en la historia del foro.
> 
> dadle zanx, es importante q consiga entrar para que en el futuro mucha mas gente sepa de q va esta historia



7 ahora. Extrañamente desapareció mi thanks anteriormente? Raro raro.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (27 Sep 2020)

Esa imagen es del hilo de cachondeo de huzaan, es de cachondeo.


----------



## Anticriminal (27 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> ¿Alguien que postee un link al tema de ese usuario que ha pillado a @calopez reposteando contenido de otras redes?
> 
> Oh aquí está Hay que luchar contra los bulos y reportarlos - Ayer ingresaron a un amigo mio del cole...




Esa imagen es del hilo de cachondeo de huzaan, es de cachondeo.
[/QUOTE]

Borrada. Otro usuario lo daba por válido..


----------



## allseeyingeye (27 Sep 2020)

Un regalo para todos.



_YO ENTRO EN MODO HASMALLIN CON UNA NUEVA CUENTA ALTERNATIVA _

_a que habra de ser creada por la voluntad misma 

de la fuente _






Debido a los actitudes de odio de mis muchos detractores
y preservar mi intimidad 


Y NESECITO UNA EPIC PIC 
QUE NO SEA DEMASIDO COMIC 

NI DEMaSIADO DEMONICA 

(parecen / son demoños en verdac 
mientras uso la de arriba de 


_The Lone Warrior_

the hebraic next level xD of shiiit 
pero que mola



LO PONGO EN EL GENERAL POR QUE AFECTA A TODO EL FORO. parece confirmado hay script y PIXEL OCULTO. o





















​


----------



## allseeyingeye (27 Sep 2020)

CroKeT! dijo:


> pon una foto en condiciones no esta mierda... subela a imgur que veo que la has subido a burbuja :facepalm:




la foto no es mia, espera ::
ya es casualida :XX:



> .





*CONOCIENDO A LOS SCRIPTS DE 2018

Y EL PIXEL OCULTO DE BURBUJA*












​


----------



## allseeyingeye (27 Sep 2020)

Y ahora que?

*<<Me cago en san dios>>*

2018

Enuestro amigo el pixel oculto
y sus mesias los scripts de mierdas



_<< Tambien crei en los usuarios Admins hace mucho..._
_,,,,el juego cambio ....>>_


















osea que tienen un pixel oculto como sospechaba para sacar la ip en lo peor y para formas de marketing en lo menos malo  :: :8:

alucino

*ES GRAVE; QUIZAS DENTRO DE LO DELICTIVO, SI SE CONFIRMA LO QUE PARECEN INSINUAR LAS FOTOS DE ESTE FORERO*
















*Hilo "Por que no espias a tu puta madre" o algo asi*

¿Por qué no espias a tu puta madre? - Página 3

Es que dependiendo de que muchas cosas, de que scripts funcione, pues te pueden entrar HASTA LA COCINA EN EL PC
​

Nos esta engañando calopez¿​
O ha vendido esto a alguien como hizo Ricardo galli?​
cuando ha sido la ultima vez que tenido alguna alocucion de las de antes?​
*¿ O si en lugar de CENSURARLO prefieren JODERLO ?
[*]*​

Si he entendido bien, aunque en la foto no se ve una puta mierda, pero me imagino que la IP sera de MORDOR

Esa mierda que veis ahi, me presupongo que es el truco de mierde del PIXEL OCULTO, yo tambien lo he hecho  para para joder eticamente a gente mala.
Y nosotros somos toa guena gente, no nos merecemos estas cosas tan demigrantes


AQUI LA VERGONZA PUTAMIERDA DE PIXEL POR LO VISTO









Tracking Pixels Used in Phishing Campaigns | SecurityWeek.Com


> Los investigadores de Check Point advierten que comenzaron a aparecer archivos de imágenes muy pequeños que pueden rastrear el comportamiento de los usuarios en las campañas de phishing, donde los piratas informáticos los utilizan para recopilar información sobre sus objetivos.
> 
> *Estos archivos de imagen muy pequeños están diseñados para enviar una cadena de código a un sitio web externo.* Por lo general, de solo un píxel de tamaño, estas imágenes también se pueden ocultar al configurarlas con el mismo color que el fondo de una página web, lo que les permite pasar desapercibidas para el usuario. También se pueden usar en correos electrónicos, con el mismo propósito, y se llaman píxeles de seguimiento debido a su pequeño tamaño y propósito obvio.
> 
> ...






*EJEMPLO CALENTITO DE AHORA MISMO DE LAS GUARRERIAS QUE QUE PUEDE HACER CUAL "TONTERIA" DE ESTAS*


Hackean extensiÃ³n de MEGA en Chrome para obtener contraseÃ±as




> El desarrollador italiano serhack ha dado a conocer que la extensión oficial de MEGA para Chrome fue hackeada. Según su hallazgo, el responsable del ataque estaba obteniendo los nombres de usuario y contraseñas de plataformas populares como Google, Amazon, GitHub y Microsoft. Sitios dedicados a las criptomonedas no se han quedado atrás, la extensión obtenía los datos de sesión de MyMonero y MyEtherWallet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*OTRO EJEMPLO JUSTO DE AHORA MISMO TAMBIEN. PARECE QUE SE HAN INSPIRADO POR QUE HAY DOS NOTICIAS EN SOROSMEAME (MENEAME) SOBRE EL TEMA *


Routers MikroTik hackeados para reenviar tu tráfico a ciberdelincuentes







*OTRO EJEMPLO DE LO QUE HACE O DEJA DE HACER UNO DE LOS 4 SCRIPT SQUE ME BLOQUEAN APLICACIONES COMO EL NANO BLOCK EN LA PORTADA DE BURBUJA*​
En lo mejor, te realiza un seguimiento "comercial" como otras muchas webs​
En lo peor, te puede "incluso instalar un keyloger" para averiguar tus contraseñas (como otras webs conocidas que lo incluyan :: (hay debate)​

parece que *algunos de los scripts son "simplemente" comerciales * de compañias gordas de publicidad como COMSCORE o DISQUS (es decir, todo dentro de "LO NORMAL" hoy dia)


es decir algo del ambito de la privacidad mas que de la seguridad

Pero aun asi es de traca, el poco conocimiento que estamos teniendo de los esfuerzos INCREIBLES de estas compañias por saber todo lo que hacemos

Y aunque supuestamente es solo comercial.

Pero si entiendo bien, pueden aprovecharlo terceras partes! :8: :ouch:



Como podreis ver en el debate ASEGURAN que te puede tambien hacer de todo a nivel de SEGURIDAD ::

javascript - What does scorecardsresearch.com/beacon.js - added by Disqus.com - do? - Information Security Stack Exchange













​


----------



## allseeyingeye (27 Sep 2020)

au revoirse

voy a pensar el nick mistico de multinick que evite los atauques de intolerancia que me lansan a este 



​


----------



## allseeyingeye (27 Sep 2020)

hay cosas peores xD


----------



## Maybe (28 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Amberit es un tío, una tía o un animador de foros? Su contenido es tal, que haría buena a la Sexta. El número de visitas que genera supera a la mayoría de los temas reales de los subforos





Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕ dijo:


> no has mencionado aún a @perdido del todo no? otro que también un día es viudo, otro día pierde la virginidad con 50 años con una panchi, otro día tiene novia...



Pero a éstos yo los clasificaría en categorías diferentes, es el típico usuario que se crea un personaje con evidente _animus trollendi._ Suele mantener un estilo reconocible, interactúa con el resto de usuarios, responde, thankea, etc. Existen desde que el foro es foro (tod@s somos aldono) y son parte del ecosistema, dan vidilla. No sé si cobran, no lo creo. Y lo cierto es que si no lo hacen, algunos deberían 

¿Sería mejor que limitasen su zona de actuación a la Guardería? Tal vez, pero eso ya es otro debate.



davitin dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetir que tu eres un CM rojeras



Creo que te equivocas. No conozco personalmente a @Tumama (obvio), pero he coincidido con él en multitud de hilos y es un tipo normal (todo lo normal que podemos llegar a ser los que nos registramos en este foro, ehem). De veras, es un buen forero, a mí me cae de pm. Que no tengáis afinidad o que opinéis distinto sobre algunos temas no significa que sea un troll ni un CM.



Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Ha borrado el contenido de sus hilos más antiguos al igual que BurbuEscéptico/Forofgold.





Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero eso de borrar casi todas tus intervenciones, no sé, huele mal.



Al parecer hay bastante gente que lo hace por sistema. Hace poco me crucé en la Guarde con una usuaria que antes era moderadora (ahora no lo sé), admitió que borraba todos sus mensajes poco después de escribirlos y recomendaba a los demás hacer lo mismo. Le pregunté si seguía siendo moderadora, pero no me respondió... la cuestión para mí era clave porque si esta medida de protección la toma un usuario random puedes pensar aquello de 'son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas', pero si lo hace (y recomienda) un moderador se te encienden todas las alarmas.

Es El Insecto PELIGROSO para las Foreras?



Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Esa imagen es del hilo de cachondeo de huzaan, es de cachondeo.



Yo he entrado en el hilo que ha abierto otro forero al respecto y la verdad es que al principio he caído tontamente...  Mea culpa, por supuesto, por no fijarme bien en la imagen y dejarme llevar por los mensajes que iba leyendo. En fin, me sirve de escarmiento.

El caso es que no sé si ha sido a propósito o sin querer, pero al final os ha quedado un trolleo épico 

Por cierto, yo añadiría a la lista a guaperas2019. Pare contínuamente hilos absurdos de 2 líneas en el principal, como éste:
Las que trabajan en ZARA son tontitas?

Lo más curioso es lo que comentábamos anteriormente: 112 respuestas tiene ya... la gente sigue entrando al trapo (menos él, claro, que tras el gran esfuerzo del parto no ha vuelto a aparecer por dicho hilo).


----------



## davitin (28 Sep 2020)

Maybe dijo:


> Pero a éstos yo los clasificaría en categorías diferentes, es el típico usuario que se crea un personaje con evidente _animus trollendi._ Suele mantener un estilo reconocible, interactúa con el resto de usuarios, responde, thankea, etc. Existen desde que el foro es foro (tod@s somos aldono) y son parte del ecosistema, dan vidilla. No sé si cobran, no lo creo. Y lo cierto es que si no lo hacen, algunos deberían
> 
> ¿Sería mejor que limitasen su zona de actuación a la Guardería? Tal vez, pero eso ya es otro debate.
> 
> ...



Que sentido tiene lo de borrar tus mensajes? Yo desde hace tiempo me cortó bastante con lo que escribo, no quiero que me acaben jodiendo por comentarios xenofobos, homófobos o de su puta madre.

Lo que si que me da mal rollo es que si un día dejamos este foro nuestras cuentas (cuentas antiguas de foreros legítimos conocidos) pasen a ser ocupadas por CM.

En ese punto sí que tendría sentido vaciar las cuentas de mensajes por cómo puedan ser utilizadas el día de mañana, ya que no se pueden eliminar (son propiedad del dueño o dueños del foro por lo visto).


----------



## Maybe (28 Sep 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Que sentido tiene lo de borrar tus mensajes? Yo desde hace tiempo me cortó bastante con lo que escribo, no quiero que me acaben jodiendo por comentarios xenofobos, homófobos o de su puta madre.



Supongo que por eso lo hacen, por protección...

Sentido tiene, ya que como dices la cuenta no se puede eliminar. Imagina que un día decidieras no entrar más, borrar miles de mensajes es un trabajazo... intuyo que por ese motivo habrán optado por la rutina de ir escribiendo y borrando sobre la marcha. Pero vamos, para saberlo con seguridad habría que preguntarle a quien lo hace.

Lo de que se puedan okupar cuentas antiguas es una posibilidad aterradora, sí. Pero en este caso no sé si borrar tus mensajes anteriores te salva, porque desde el momento del registro tu cuenta (la lleve quien la lleve) estaría vinculada con tus datos, ¿no es así?


----------



## Vosk (28 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> ¿Cómo interpretáis estos tres hilos de Galisiano y Espadachin/?
> A mi parece que la admin del foro intenta hacer como que la cosa no va con ellos. No obstante ellos pueden banear... y no lo hacen
> Ayer apareció un hilo de blanqueamiento de burbuja, algo similar a la grabación de Simón con Calleja.
> 
> ...



Estos hilos los abren para seguir generando tráfico con un nuevo tema "el metaforo", al igual que se hace metatelevisión (por ejemplo el programa cachitos de cromo de La2) o las películas que el argumento trata sobre un director que quiere hacer una película, etc.

Si Galisiano ve que abrir un hilo criticándose a sí mismo le va a dar muchas visitas, lo abrirá.


----------



## NIKK (28 Sep 2020)

¿Alguien tiene una invitación a forocarros? es para seguir dando por culo


----------



## Vosk (28 Sep 2020)

Bueeeno, pues parece que el troll* El pichín<3 *(lo pongo sin arroba para no citarle), a pesar de que lleva años registrado, es uno de los multis de galisiano, todo concuerda:

*A continuación hilos contradictorios al más puro estilo galisiano:*

Unos Moros han ocupado la Casa de una amiga y ahora no pueden echarlos

Increible como los Moros han ido Destruyendo Comercios en mi Barrio y abriendo los suyos.

Como puede ser la gente de derechas tan Racista?

Los Gitanos son Excelentes personas y hoy me lo han Demostrado

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/como-pueden-ser-tan-cerdos-los-moros.781992/

La Inmigracion es Necesaria para Unificar la Sociedad


*Y ahora hilos galisianos del tipo historia personal rocambolesca inventada:*

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ductores-que-van-con-movil-al-volante.747896/

He dejado el Trabajo porque no me gustaba

Veis normal la actitud de este Negrito en una panaderia de mi barrio?

Una Empresa cazatalentos me ha Ofrecido un trabajo buenisimo en Barcelona

Una Amiga de toda la vida se ha puesto a salir con un Moro y creo que le he perdido el respeto.

Increible escena montada por un Musulman en un supermercado de mi ciudad.

Un padre se la lia a un amigo entrenador de un equipp femenino por no admitir al hijo

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/incidente-con-una-feminazi.937499/

Mi hermano esta de policia en cataluña y esta deseando volver por la situacion


*Por último, el invent de China, donde no sabemos si lleva un mes, dos meses, dos años...depende del hilo  (orden de más antiguo a más nuevo) :*

Me voy a china a viviir huyendo de este perdido pais y buscando un futuro mejor.

Me vine a vivir a China y es la mejor decision que he tomado.

La que han liado mis vecinos chinos

Llevo un año viviendo en China y es la mejor decision que he tomado jamás. Respondo preguntas

Hoy es el día nacional de China y siento envidia.

Estoy en china, respondo preguntas y os cuento mi día a día.

CHINA CIERRA SUS FRONTERAS A PARTIR DE MAÑANA

Un mes y 1 semana en China....

No entiendo como en China no se celebra el dia del Orgullo con la de maricones que hay

Hoy hago 2 años en China y respondo preguntas



Pues eso, que me juego la escobilla del váter a que este troll es galisiano.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (28 Sep 2020)

Buen trabajo Vosk. Por la reiteración temática parece como si sólo fueran cuatro asalariados a jornada completa.


----------



## Vosk (28 Sep 2020)

Luego tenemos a CMs que más que trolear, cubren una función específica en el foro. En el caso del forero *octopusmagnificens* su labor es la prensa rosa. Quizá ya lo habéis mencionado en este hilo. No para de cagar hilos sobre actores y famosillos, casi siempre sobre su aspecto físico.

Sus estadísticas de este último mes son abrumadoras, del 28 de agosto al 28 de septiembre ha abierto 140 hilos. Está claro que está a sueldo.


----------



## Vosk (28 Sep 2020)

Y pasaros por este hilo que ha abierto ayer otro forero donde las vergüenzas del lidl (sea quien sea) quedan al descubierto, incluso hay indicios de que Juan Carlos Monedero, el de podemos, sea el que maneja este cotarro, todo bien demostrado en el OP. 

Hay que luchar contra los bulos y reportarlos - Ayer ingresaron a un amigo mio del cole...


----------



## Vosk (28 Sep 2020)

Perdón por escribir tanto, pero aquí hay otro troll, *Kanime2.* ha abierto 315 hilos en 7 meses con escaso éxito como se puede ver en el nº de respuestas, y cumple perfectamente la norma trolera de abrir hilo con nulo contenido en el primer mensaje. Su roll es claro.


----------



## Tumama (28 Sep 2020)

Maybe dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas. No conozco personalmente a @Tumama (obvio), pero he coincidido con él en multitud de hilos y es un tipo normal (todo lo normal que podemos llegar a ser los que nos registramos en este foro, ehem). De veras, es un buen forero, a mí me cae de pm. Que no tengáis afinidad o que opinéis distinto sobre algunos temas no significa que sea un troll ni un CM.



Gracias, Maybe.

Todo lo normal que se pueda ser para caer en este antro, vos lo has dicho.

@davitin si quisieras, te podría enviar algo para mostrarte que no estoy a sueldo, sino que para pasar el rato. Si es que todo mi historial en el foro no lo demuestra. No sé por qué alguien me pagaría por escribir en hilos de historia, o por subir fotos de frascos de arroz pudriéndose día a día, o por preguntar de qué color pintar la pared de mi cocina. No imagino qué podría enviarte para demostrar algo así, pero si no es algo que vulnere mi privacidad, te lo puedo pasar por privado. ¿Una foto de mis gallinas que diga "para Davitin"?


----------



## Anticriminal (28 Sep 2020)

Te borraron de nuevo la cuenta? Antes tenías más thanks que ahora y creo que más mensajes también.





Maybe dijo:


> Supongo que por eso lo hacen, por protección...
> 
> Sentido tiene, ya que como dices la cuenta no se puede eliminar. Imagina que un día decidieras no entrar más, borrar miles de mensajes es un trabajazo... intuyo que por ese motivo habrán optado por la rutina de ir escribiendo y borrando sobre la marcha. Pero vamos, para saberlo con seguridad habría que preguntarle a quien lo hace.
> 
> Lo de que se puedan okupar cuentas antiguas es una posibilidad aterradora, sí. Pero en este caso no sé si borrar tus mensajes anteriores te salva, porque desde el momento del registro tu cuenta (la lleve quien la lleve) estaría vinculada con tus datos, ¿no es así?



No hay necesidad de borrar ninguna cuenta de borrar ningun contenido. 
Quien tenga miedo de escribir en este foro por sus propias opiniones tiene un problema personal nada más. Quien tenga miedo de meterse en problemas por insultar sin parar o verter pensamientos negativos constantemente quizás tenga razón al tener miedo de si mismo.


----------



## piru (28 Sep 2020)

Y Foropaco?



Usuario15 dijo:


> Teniendo foros bien montados de gente que sabe como hacerlo seguis en este antro de publicidad y residuos de forocoches, pasarse a Foro.Online Y montar clubs de tematicas, las gestionais vosotros mismos, es la polla y no esta mierda ademas alli hay 0 publicidad y no esta roto.


----------



## Maybe (28 Sep 2020)

Vosk dijo:


> Por último, el invent de China, donde no sabemos si lleva un mes, dos meses, dos años...depende del hilo (orden de más antiguo a más nuevo) :





Vosk dijo:


> Pues eso, que me juego la escobilla del váter a que este troll es galisiano.



Pues me has dejado loca con los hilos contradictorios que citas, porque cuando leía sobre el covid (me estoy quitando) no me pareció que fuese un CM, creo recordar que puso fotos para documentar algo y todo. Pero vamos, viendo los últimos temas que ha abierto sí que parece haber motivo para la sospecha. No pondría mi mano en el fuego porque no he hablado jamás con él y no he entrado en los hilos que comentas (y sobre todo, porque no quiero tener ninguna oportunidad de ganar la escobilla del váter )




Anticriminal dijo:


> No hay necesidad de borrar ninguna cuenta de borrar ningun contenido.



Yo personalmente no borro nunca nada, pero cada cual administra su cuenta y sus contenidos como mejor le parece. En cuanto a lo que dices sobre el miedo, no es lo mismo temer que desconfiar.


----------



## Anticriminal (29 Sep 2020)

No hace falta que edites tus mensajes. No dices cosas tan interesantes.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (29 Sep 2020)

link -> Markkus la palmó.


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Sep 2020)

Por qué será que los que se autoproclame de izquierda extrema tienen el mismo lenguaje insultón y matonista que los se proclaman de derecha extrema?

Será porque todos tiene similares jefes tóxicos contra los que no se atreven a levantar la voz y vienen a desahogarse a este foro?  O también porque en el fondo son lo mismo.


----------



## Vosk (29 Sep 2020)

Esta es otra multicuenta??, que aunque sólo ha abierto 6 hilos, creo que queda claro que utiliza el roll de preguntar. Quizá estoy emparanollado, pero es que es como si faltase naturalidad en las preguntas, y eso, que los putos 6 hilos sean preguntas y cómo no con el tinte de historia personal rocambolesca. Se llama *cienciologia. *Y sobre todo que es absurdo que una persona en esta situación acuda a un foro ¿no?

A los que tomáis antipsicóticos o neurolépticos, ¿tenéis estos efectos secundarios?



cienciologia dijo:


> Tomo Abilify 400 mg y he notado lo siguiente:
> 
> -Al hablar vacilo mucho, tartamudeando y trastabillando con las palabras, cuando antes hablaba muy bien.
> 
> ...



¿Es muy difícil que te den un 65% de minusvalía?

Tengo una enfermedad mental llamada trastorno esquizotípico de la personalidad y aunque creo que tengo derecho a la minusvalía por ella nunca se me ha ocurrido pedirla. ¿Sabéis como funcionan esos reconocimientos? ¿Está muy difícil ahora que te dean el 65% o más de discapacidad?

¿Es cierto que si tienes una enfermedad mental no puedes opositar a nada?

¿Alguno ha conseguido que le den paga por enfermedad mental?


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (29 Sep 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Por qué será que los que se autoproclame de izquierda extrema tienen el mismo lenguaje insultón y matonista que los se proclaman de derecha extrema?
> 
> Será porque todos tiene similares jefes tóxicos contra los que no se atreven a levantar la voz y vienen a desahogarse a este foro?  O también porque en el fondo son lo mismo.



Las cuentas del el Promotor y Dabuti se han rebajado al mismo discurso. Hace ya mucho tiempo que no entendo como algunos se sumaban al carro de uno de los dos. Quién iba a pensar hace 12 años que el Promotor, el CM de la NEP utilizaría el mismo lenguaje que un CM CP? Ojo, no entro a defender al partido verde, tal y como está el patio me cuidaré mucho de poner la mano en ningún fuego.



Dabuti zankeando a su supuesto enemigo. Imagen real con dos logos partidocráticos añadidos para dramatizar.






Link al mensaje original para comprobar su veracidad.
URGENTE: LIDIA BEDMAN, LA MUJER DE ABASCAL, RESPONDE AL LLAMAMIENTO DE FERNANDO SIMÓN A LOS INFLUENCERS PARA AYUDAR A CONTROLAR LA PANDEMIA


----------



## Vosk (29 Sep 2020)

Acabo de desbloquear a galisiano para ver su actividad y al parecer le han mandado todos sus hilos a la papelera. Un triunfo.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (29 Sep 2020)

Vosk dijo:


> Acabo de desbloquear a galisiano para ver su actividad y al parecer le han mandado todos sus hilos a la papelera. Un triunfo.



Me fijé que ayer la cuenta galisiano (edito, abrió diez hilos). En cambio llevamos dos noches seguidas en las que un par de cuentas nuevas, abren temas tabú e insultantes en el principal sobre las 9:00PM, generando más tráfico -entre los tres hilos que abrió- que en el del conflicto de Armenia. No tengo capturas, creo que a la mañana borran los hilos cuando ya no dan más de sí.


----------



## Vosk (29 Sep 2020)

Es que es imposible dar abasto, en cuanto entras en casi cualquier cuenta "no conocida" de este año y miras los temas que abre el troll en cuestión, te das cuenta de que hay miles. Son tantos que ya me da pereza ponerlos aquí.

El cabrón de galisiano vuelve al ataque:


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Sep 2020)

Te jode que te pongan ante el espejo, pero te comportas igual que la extrema derecha. Llamando maricones reprimidos a la gente, deseándoles la muerte etc. Tú ni siquieras eres de izquierda como te autoproclamas, eres simplemente un insultador de los muchos que pululan por aquí.


----------



## Vosk (29 Sep 2020)

Amenaza otra forma de localizar multis de galisiano es que utiliza a menudo la coletilla "tema serio, serio, debate serio".


----------



## Tigershark (29 Sep 2020)

Buen trabajo ,la verdad es que desde unos meses bbj ha dejado de interesarme lo más mínimo , hay hasta dias que ni entro , yo creo que has dado en la clave ,mucho troll a sueldo cagando hilos y los realmente interesantes caen rapidamente , tambien hay mucho imbécil que entra al trapo que todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (29 Sep 2020)

Con Kanime han creado dos cuentas, una de derecha y otra de extrema derecha.
Tienen asalariados representando a izquierda y derecha de la peor manera posible, *para hacernos aflorar la bilis*. Es lo que hay.









Tigershark dijo:


> Buen trabajo ,la verdad es que desde unos meses bbj ha dejado de interesarme lo más mínimo , hay hasta dias que ni entro , yo creo que has dado en la clave ,mucho troll a sueldo cagando hilos y los realmente interesantes caen rapidamente , tambien hay mucho imbécil que entra al trapo que todo hay que decirlo.



En eso has acertado. Muchos son tontos útiles que lo hacen gratis, tanto en la web como en la vida real.
Sirva como ejemplo los acosos y derribos de BLM. Han pillado a esos* antifas de izquierda* que siempre aparecen en vanguardia, y que en realidad son exmilitares, *activistas a sueldo, mercenarios* de propaganda o violencia en general. Pero el resto que les sigue son voluntarios, toda la masa que va detrás participa en una guerra inducida y sin ver un duro.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (29 Sep 2020)

Impresionante dijo:


> Tú puta madre es cm progre de mierda



Eres CM, y de los malos, no pasa nada.


----------



## Vosk (29 Sep 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> Buen trabajo ,la verdad es que desde unos meses bbj ha dejado de interesarme lo más mínimo , hay hasta dias que ni entro , yo creo que has dado en la clave ,mucho troll a sueldo cagando hilos y los realmente interesantes caen rapidamente , *tambien hay mucho imbécil que entra al trapo* que todo hay que decirlo.



Está comprobado que aunque en la pole desenmascares al troll, mucha gente va a contestar porque no leen ningún mensaje, ni siquiera el del OP, simplemente leen el titulo del hilo y escriben respuesta.


----------



## Tigershark (29 Sep 2020)

Vosk dijo:


> Está comprobado que aunque en la pole desenmascares al troll, mucha gente va a contestar porque no leen ningún mensaje, ni siquiera el del OP, simplemente leen el titulo del hilo y escriben respuesta.



Felicidades a ti también por el trabajo , siempre dije que ese pichin era un puto troll.gracias a vosotros volveremos a tener la bbj que merecemos.saludos..


----------



## SPQR (29 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Siete años al pie del cañón con una cadencia de posteo impecable, *profesional. *[S]*_*[/S]
> ¿Veis ahora quién escribe en realidad unos mensajes tan insultantes que harían vomitar a una cabra?
> *Quién tiene la culpa, el CM o el que paga al CM?*
> 
> ...



Vru-tales las capturas. Enhorabuena y gracias por el hilo.

Me has convencido para abandonar burbuja y borrar mi cuenta. Lo digo en serio.

Me lo he planteado varias veces, pero no voy a regalarle los contenidos a Calopez y no estoy dispuesto a identificarme via burofax para que borre mi cuenta y los datos.

Creo que voy a dedicar un rato cada dia a borrar la mayoría de mis posts y cuando considere que he borrado suficiente s, cambiaré el nick y abandonaré la cuenta, para venir sólo de vez en cuando a leer determinados hilos y subforos muy específicos, sin loguear o con una cuenta instrumental.


----------



## Lt Dan (29 Sep 2020)

Excelente hilo, deberíamos tomar algún tipo de medida contra el supremo Lidl. Queremos un foro crítico y auténtico, no un estercolero dirigido por CM a sueldo.


----------



## Tumama (29 Sep 2020)

Lt Dan dijo:


> Excelente hilo, deberíamos tomar algún tipo de medida contra el supremo Lidl. Queremos un foro crítico y auténtico, no un estercolero dirigido por CM a sueldo.



Aquí está su dirección, para enviarle cartas, porque parece que lo que se pide por el foro lo ignora: Términos y reglas


----------



## Lt Dan (29 Sep 2020)

HijodeSOROS dijo:


> Opinas que ni Soros ni Bill Gates tienen nada que ver con lo que esta ocurriendo a nivel global? no solo con la epidemia.



Aquí se está hablando de Calopez y su gestión del foro, y de momento no está a la altura de ninguno de los que citas. 

Luego ya debatimos si la abuela vuela...


----------



## Decipher (29 Sep 2020)

SPQR dijo:


> Vru-tales las capturas. Enhorabuena y gracias por el hilo.
> 
> Me has convencido para abandonar burbuja y borrar mi cuenta. Lo digo en serio.
> 
> ...



*_* no es un troll ni un CM, le conozco del hilo de Venezuela, el es así.


----------



## Vosk (29 Sep 2020)

Lt Dan dijo:


> Excelente hilo, deberíamos tomar algún tipo de medida contra el supremo Lidl. Queremos un foro crítico y auténtico, no un estercolero dirigido por CM a sueldo.



Sip. Reflotar este hilo es de lo mejor que podemos hacer, y paradójicamente al hacerlo contribuimos inevitablemente a lo que quiere el lidl. Como la vida misma .


----------



## Lt Dan (29 Sep 2020)

Vosk dijo:


> Sip. Reflotar este hilo es de lo mejor que podemos hacer, y paradójicamente al hacerlo contribuimos inevitablemente a lo que quiere el lidl. Como la vida misma .



Si suponemos que el forero medio tiene pensamiento crítico, cuantos más foreros tomen consciencia de lo que está ocurriendo, menos crédito darán a los troles que van surgiendo como setas, así como a las películas de aliens que se inventan, y los temas de baja calidad caerán en número de clicks. Si no hay clicks, no hay pasta, y si no hay pasta, no hay CM a sueldo. 

Por el contrario, si hay más foreros (o nicks) que prefieren el clickbait barato, continuará el proceso de descomposición, y nos (os) quedará un foro Sálvame-Burbuja-Deluxe.


----------



## Vosk (29 Sep 2020)

Lt Dan dijo:


> Si suponemos que el forero medio tiene pensamiento crítico, cuantos más foreros tomen consciencia de lo que está ocurriendo, menos crédito darán a los troles que van surgiendo como setas, así como a las películas de aliens que se inventan, y los temas de baja calidad caerán en número de clicks. Si no hay clicks, no hay pasta, y si no hay pasta, no hay CM a sueldo.
> 
> Por el contrario, si hay más foreros (o nicks) que prefieren el clickbait barato, continuará el proceso de descomposición, y nos (os) quedará un foro Sálvame-Burbuja-Deluxe.



Creo que no tenemos el poder de revertir la situación, ojalá fuera como dices. No es derrotismo, pero cómo vas a controlar que un troll abra un hilo con un título sugerente y tenga 200 visitas?.

No puedes evitar las visitas ni el número de respuestas al hilo.


----------



## SPQR (29 Sep 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> *_* no es un troll ni un CM, le conozco del hilo de Venezuela, el es así.



Yo también le conozco del hilo de Siria, y también diría que es así. Pero hay mas capturas que avalan la tesis del Op.


----------



## Decipher (29 Sep 2020)

SPQR dijo:


> Yo también le conozco del hilo de Siria, y también diría que es así. Pero hay mas capturas que avalan la tesis del Op.



¿También participa en el de Siria? Eso es raro. ¿De que capturas hablas? Yo siempre pense que era un forero un poco borderline.


----------



## Tars (29 Sep 2020)

Gran trabajo . Yo también venía sospechando que burbuja de está ForoCochizando a gran velocidad. Qué asco.


----------



## SPQR (29 Sep 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿También participa en el de Siria? Eso es raro. ¿De que capturas hablas? Yo siempre pense que era un forero un poco borderline.



Si, yo le conozco de allí, de cuando éramos 4 gatos en el hilo allá por 2014.

Me refería a capturas de otros foreros-CM’s como galicosis y otros. No a *_*.


----------



## Decipher (29 Sep 2020)

SPQR dijo:


> Si, yo le conozco de allí, de cuando éramos 4 gatos en el hilo allá por 2014.
> 
> Me refería a capturas de foreros-CM’s como galicosis y otros. No a *_*.



Personalmente no creo en la tesis de este hilo, sencillamente hay gente que se mete en Burbuja porque se aburre.


----------



## allseeyingeye (29 Sep 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Personalmente no creo en la tesis de este hilo, sencillamente hay gente que se mete en Burbuja porque se aburre.



Ante los hechos, tu opinion es respetable pero no cambia que los hechos y pruebas son irrefutables

es evidente

HARD FACTS


----------



## TheYellowKing (29 Sep 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿También participa en el de Siria? Eso es raro. ¿De que capturas hablas? Yo siempre pense que era un forero un poco borderline.



En el de Siria creaba un gran tráfico con sus opiniones. Tenian cierto sesgo OTANISTA muy pronunciado, sobre todo en las fuentes que citaba. En esa época la mayoría de foreros se dieron cuenta que parte del terrorismo internacional estaba apoyado por la administración Obama, por lo que habia grandes discusiones. Le recuerdo a él como el moderado, a MickJagger/Antonio Barcelo como los polis malos (esos si que me parecian ser multis el uno del otro, incluso una vez uno respondió en primera persona a una pregunta que le realizaron al otro, citando)


----------



## allseeyingeye (29 Sep 2020)

"la tesis de este hilo"

    


"la teoria de la conspiraicion" le ha probado decir al cabron

que huevos



recuerda..

WHAT THE WATER GiVE ME​


----------



## allseeyingeye (30 Sep 2020)

what the water gave me
Exploro uno de sus presuntos simbolismos
"agua" = informacion - energia incluso




Gematria value of what the water gave me is 2956 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values
​


the more you know the
more you see 

cuanto mas ves mas sabes​2956​2292​382​143​


​

the book of revelations
by john the baptist​2956​2586​431​215​



 << Watch the Water >> 
(Qanon comms que sale un monton )

___________

<< What the water gave me >>




¿ WATER = info / energia ?

las teorias de las conspiracion

= 

<< What the water gave me >>


=

THE CONSPIRAY FACTS

​


the conspiracy facts
LOS FECHOS FEHACIENTES DE LA CONSPIRACION 104912302057574
 
​


sing me some f a g song q
" cantame una cancion de esas de gayer Q "
​6271230205860
​
chooses all destiny
<< ELIJE TODO DESTINO >>9851230205
​ 

i will not turn the other
cheek to the devil

no voy a poner la otra mejilla ante el mal puro29562628438116
​


----------



## Vosk (30 Sep 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Personalmente no creo en la tesis de este hilo, sencillamente hay gente que se mete en Burbuja porque se aburre.



En la siguiente captura tienes la prueba de que en este foro hay gato encerrado. El hilo de Renko sobre el expediente Royuela está en la 5ª página del principal, con unas estadísticas increíbles tanto de visitas como de respuestas, y la última fue ayer.

¿Y qué hilo tiene por encima? Uno con muchas menos visitas y respuestas, mucho más antiguo, y que igualmente la última respuesta fue ayer.

¿Qué algoritmo puede explicar esto salvo que desde la moderación se está relegando adrede el hilo de Renko?


----------



## Vosk (30 Sep 2020)

Estaba de caza y me he encontrado con este: *PatriotaEvropa*. Registrado el 12 de junio de 2020. Las repeticiones de hilos (en negrilla) son del propio forero, y cumple a rajatabla la ley trolera de que el primer mensaje sea casi nulo en contenido. De 146 mensajes, la mitad (70) han sido para cagar hilomierda. No hace falta decir que le pagan por propagar globalismo.

Sobre Europa, clasificado por categorías:

EUROPEO DE NACIMIENTO , ESPAÑOL POR CAPRICHO DE DIOS

*HAY ALGO MAS EXPECTACULAR QUE LA GRAN PATRIA EUROPEA?

EXISTE ALGO MAS EXPECTACULAR QUE EVROPA?


EVROPA ME EMOCIONA

EVROPA ME EMOCIONA .

BUENOS DÍAS EVROPA

BUENOS DIAS EVROPA*

BUENAS TARDES EVROPA .


*EVROPA , ESA GRAN NACION .

EVROPA ESA GRAN NACION .

EVROPA , ESA GRAN NACION .*


EUROPA , UNIDOS EN LA DIVERSIDAD

*EVROPA ES EL LUGAR MAS DIVERSO

EVROPA EL LUGAR MAS DIVERSO QUE EXISTE*


QUE PASARA EL DIA QUE HAGAN UN KOSOVO EN EL CORAZÓN DE EVROPA?

LOS EVROPEOS SOMOS LA ENVIDIA DEL MUNDO .

VIAJAR POR EVROPA EN AUTOCARAVANA ES UNA GRAN EXPERIENCIA

EL 90% DE LA POBLACION MUNDIAL ,MORIRA SIN PISAR SUELO EVROPEO

POR QUE LOS EVROPEOS SOMOS TAN EGOÍSTAS?

LOS EVROPEOS ESTAMOS EN PELIGRO DE EXTINCION

SER NEGRO O MARRON EN DVROPA O BLANCO EN AFRICA O SUDAMERICA . QUE ES MEJOR?

ME DA PENA LA GENTE QUE NO HA NACIDO EN EVROPA .

EVROPA ES ALGO POR LO QUE ME PARTO LA CARA TODOS LOS DÍAS


(contradictorios)
QUIEREN ACABAR CON LA DIVERSIDAD EVROPEA

POR QUE MARRUECOS NO FORMA PARTE DE LA UNIÓN EUROPEA?

POR QUE ES TAN ENVIDIOSA LA BASURA EXTRAEVROPEA?



Luego están ya los troleos sanos:

BOY A HACER LA SIESTA

BOY A HACER LA SIESTA . DESPETTARME SOBRE LAS 7

POR QUE LOS CAGALANES SON TAN FEOS?

LOS TIBURONES A LOS JULANDRONES y el contenido del Op es: HOLA

QUE MAL HA ENVEJECIDO JERO DE PASAPALABRA


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Sep 2020)

Hilos de frikis pirados ha habido siempre, hilos de CMs ha habido siempre. Lo que aquí estamos denunciando es la contratación de foreros por parte de Calopez para que cuenten historias y aumenten el tráfico del foro.

Una vuelta de tuerca negativa sería si algunos de esos hilos fomentan el odio a ciertos colectivos.

No me gustaría que este hilo se convierta en un 'Sálvame" de cotilleo para contar las chorradas que la gente publica o una caza de brujas conspiranoica. Es mi opinión.


----------



## Dr.Ogas (30 Sep 2020)

Ya os gustaría a vosotros ser como FC

ajajjaja


----------



## Vosk (30 Sep 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hilos de frikis pirados ha habido siempre, hilos de CMs ha habido siempre. *Lo que aquí estamos denunciando es la contratación de foreros por parte de Calopez para que cuenten historias y aumenten el tráfico del foro.*



El que acabo de poner me parece que cumple perfectamente esas condiciones. Los empleados de calopez tienen multitud de cuentas, y en algunas se "disfrazan" de frikis.


----------



## Vosk (30 Sep 2020)

Dr.Ogas dijo:


> Ya os gustaría a vosotros ser como FC
> 
> ajajjaja



Y esto lo dice alguien que abre un hilo así  ... otro pal ignore.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Sep 2020)

El ignore del foro tiene un problema, solo admite 1000 ignorados.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (30 Sep 2020)

Tiene gracia que algunos de los aquí expuestos (por no decir TODOS), me acusen a mi de CM de no se bien quien, cuando tienen lo menos 72 páginas de posts creados.

Los voceadores. ¡EXTRA, EXTRA!, ¡RUMORES, RUMORES!

Manda huevos.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (30 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Lo primero que hay que hacer es meterlos en el ignore. Para ello se entra a su cuenta y se analiza su rastro, su contenido, la extesión o tiempo dedicado por cada mensaje,* el ratio de hilos abiertos/mensajes totales*.
> Si su perfil está cerrado es una mala señal, aunque no siempre. Es la combinación de más hilos que mensajes + perfil cerrado. Utilizamos la función búsqueda, ponemos el nombre del usuario y buscar con el botón de la izquierda. Comprobamos si esa cuesta apesta o es normal.
> 
> 
> ...




Perfiles ocultos, usuarios con 72 páginas de posts abiertos, usuarios que abren 2-3 hilos cada día... malo, malo.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (30 Sep 2020)

Un poco de humor


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (30 Sep 2020)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Otra cosa...
> No veo que haya forma de buscar los temas creados por los usuarios usando la busqueda... te salen todas las contestaciones sin ser tema creados tan sólo.



Puede Ud entrar en el perfil del usuario y si no tiene puesto el pasamontañas etarra (perfil oculto) puede Ud ver sus posts y comentarios.

Mi perfil es abierto, por supuesto, no tengo nada que ocultar.


----------



## galisano (2 Oct 2020)

Amenaza, mira mi nick . fíjate bien que va a ser divertido.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (2 Oct 2020)

Supongo que cuando una cuenta ya no genera el tráfico deseado debido a la cantidad de usuarios reales que la tienen en el ignore, se crea una nueva cuenta y se continua enmierdando como siempre.









6 hilos en una hora (con esa cuenta).
El de la vecina fallecida es un hilo despreciable. En la línea habitual, suicidios, abortos, hospitalizados, cuernos y enfrentamientos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Oct 2020)

galisano dijo:


> Amenaza, mira mi nick . fíjate bien que va a ser divertido.



Mantienes el Nick y tienes solo 12 mensajes.

"Calopez hizo en mí maravillas, gloria a Calopez"

El SEÑOR HIZO EN MÍ, MARAVILLAS,
¡GLORIA AL SEÑOR!

¡Engrandece mi alma al Señor,
se alegra mi espíritu en Dios, mi Salvador!
Se inclinó a la pequeñez de su esclava;
desde ahora dichosa, me dirán todos los siglos.
ESTRIBILLO.

Maravillas hizo en mí el Poderoso
y Santo es su Nombre.
Su bondad por los siglos de los siglos,
para aquellos que le temen.
ESTRIBILLO.

Desplegó fortaleza su brazo,
dispersó a los soberbios.
Derribó a los potentados de los tronos,
y encumbró a los pobres.
ESTRIBILLO.

A los hambrientos llenó de bienes
y a los ricos despidió vacíos.
Acogió a Israel su siervo,
recordando su bondad.
ESTRIBILLO.

Según habló a nuestros padres en favor de Abraham
y su linaje para siempre.
Gloria al Padre, al Hijo y al Espíritu,
por los siglos de los siglos.
ESTRIBILLO.


----------



## Percentil99 (2 Oct 2020)

Joder que puta mierda.

Lo mismo que la televisión que pasó a ser todo realitys semiguionizados.

Antes era suficiente con emigrar físicamente. Ahora también hay que hacerlo virtualmente, a ver donde me meto yo ahora. Estoy en un pequeño grupo de telegram en inglés que es mi refugio mental, hace mucho que burbuja dejó de cumplir ese rol.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Oct 2020)

HaCHa dijo:


> Genial, muchas gracias, ahora ya puedo insultarte sin que te enteres, pisarte los hilos por donde te vea y dejarte en calzoncillos cada vez que abras el hocico sin tenerme que preocupar por lo que pudieras rebuznar a modo de respuesta.



Nunca lo había visto desde ese punto de vista, pero claro, tiene Ud. razón, puede seguir entrando a todos los hilos de este tipo y reventárselos con comentarios que nunca va a poder leer y que le dejarán en ridículo antes los demás.

Ya decía yo que eso de la técnica del Avestruz, tampoco es que sirva para mucho.







Te voy a romper las piernas o meter en el ignore
"Te pongo en el Ignore y ya no te ajunto"

Ya dije yo en su momento (sin saberlo) que lo único efectivo sería como en la redes sociales, poder bloquear a otro usuario en TUS posts, lo del ignore... es una chorrada (por mucho que metas la cabeza en un hoyo, el mundo va a seguir girando).

¿Baneo de usuario/s concretos en un post propio?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Oct 2020)

Kabraloka dijo:


> lo importante es que puedes decir lo que te de la gana.
> La libertad es muy importante, al menos para mi. No se para los demás.
> Si censurasen yo me piro, y creo que muchos más también



Pues a mi me han censurado y no me he pirado.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Oct 2020)

François dijo:


> actitudes destrozahilos de Allseeingeye por ejemplo.



Lo de este tipo se solucionaba muy simple con esta medida:

¿Baneo de usuario/s concretos en un post propio?

Si no... no puedes hacer nada para que no reviente tus hilos.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (3 Oct 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Otro forero extraño que creo que aún no has mencionado. Creo que nunca da Zanx ni responde a los mensajes. Sólo emite copipasteos y enlaces a otros hilos y webs.
> 
> Si buscas sus publicaciones, podrás ver fácilmente que siempre publica 2-3 veces el mismo mensaje en diferentes hilos, luego se conecta otra vez y repite el proceso con otros mensajes.
> 
> ...



No lo dude.
Perfil oculto = CM.


----------



## Anticriminal (7 Oct 2020)

@Espadachin ha vuelto esta vez con 3 barras más = 4 cuentas en total?


----------



## Vosk (8 Oct 2020)

Por mi parte estoy utilizando una táctica muy sucia (pero efectiva) contra una de las cuentas más importantes del mayor troll.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Oct 2020)

También está siendo más activo estos últimos días.



Vosk dijo:


> Por mi parte estoy utilizando una táctica muy sucia (pero efectiva) contra una de las cuentas más importantes del mayor troll.



Me da curiosidad la verdad.


----------



## Anticriminal (9 Oct 2020)

Usuario15 dijo:


> Echarle huevos e ir a Foro.Online
> 
> Y si os gusta burbuja, ahí creáis un club auto moderado por vosotros mismos que es como un foro dentro de ese foro y migráis ahí, que le da 100 patadas a esto solo falta gente.



Otro foro que tiene mala reputación


----------



## Bernardao (9 Oct 2020)

up


----------



## Anticriminal (13 Oct 2020)

Usuario15 dijo:


> no sale eso, foro.online es legal



Sale si usas protección antivirus de malwarebytes. También sale en burbuja.info


----------



## Anticriminal (13 Oct 2020)

usuario14 dijo:


> No sale, prueba de nuevo que no sale, en burbuja si.
> 
> Foro.Online



Tienes razón, hoy ya no sale. Antes sí salía.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Oct 2020)

Lo último sobre historieta inventadas. Esta vez sobre el Coronavirus.

Y Calopez le pone un Zanx 

Yo no me creía lo del coronavirus hasta ahora.

Iniciado por *Boga de Ariete*

"Han ingresado a mi padre por covid"

Mis padres me han echado de casa por negar el coronavirus.

Iniciado por *Boga de Ariete

"*Me acaban de dejar en la calle, están acojonadísimos no sé de qué y les he dicho que todo esto es mentira, que está todo pensado para destruir la economía y que el virus solo existe en la tele.


----------



## Anticriminal (19 Oct 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Lo último sobre historieta inventadas. Esta vez sobre el Coronavirus.
> 
> Y Calopez le pone un Zanx
> 
> ...



Lo dejarían volver a entrar quizás. Él mismo dice que no creía en el coronavirus hasta ahora y antes también decía lo mismo.


----------



## Tumama (21 Oct 2020)

@Amenaza Fantasma no sé si ya han mencionado a este usuario. Pero, si no es CM, es algo raro: postea lo mismo una y otra vez como si no leyera las respuestas.

Mira estos hilos:

Argentina es el país con más muertos diarios por millón de habitantes
Argentina cerca al millón de contagios y récord de muertes

En ambos ha publicado más de una vez lo mismo.

También encontré otro caso similar hace unos días, con otro usuario, que de un hilo enlazaba a otro diciendo que allí habría más información, y del otro a otro, y del tercero al primero, como en una referencia circular. No recuerdo el usuario ni el hilo, cuando lo encuentre lo compartiré.

Estaría bueno tener una lista con todos los troll/CM descubiertos en un mensaje al comienzo del hilo.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (21 Oct 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> @Amenaza Fantasma no sé si ya han mencionado a este usuario. Pero, si no es CM, es algo raro: postea lo mismo una y otra vez como si no leyera las respuestas.
> 
> Mira estos hilos:
> 
> ...



Ya me la han colado algunos mercenarios con noticias falsas sobre Argentina. De hecho os pregunté a ti y a Nico sobre la veracidad de algún hilo y me confirmásteis que eran bait click.
La enciclopedia de los CM aislados tendría muchos tomos. Yo nunca me voy del foro sin meter a un CM en el ignore.

Mirad a este nuevo, 100% cagahilos, y 100% click a páginas de terceros.
De sus 26 mensajes totales, todos son hilos abiertos sin cuerpo de mensaje, sólo un link para pinchar...
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/search/3076671/#
Y esa será una de sus decenas de cuentas (por cada web)

Esto es una puta vergüenza que hace que el contenido por encargo de burbuja no difiera sino que empeora, en comparación con los mercenarios de los mass media.


----------



## Tumama (21 Oct 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/search/3076671/#



Parece que ya no existe esa cuenta. ¿Signo de que algo está mejorando?


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (21 Oct 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Parece que ya no existe esa cuenta. ¿Signo de que algo está mejorando?



Yo la veo operativa. Última actividad hace 15 minutos y cuatro hilos abiertos hoy


----------



## Tumama (21 Oct 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Yo la veo operativa. Última actividad hace 15 minutos y cuatro hilos abiertos hoy



¿Siguiendo el enlace que has compartido? Yo sólo veo el mensaje de "Ups! No se pudo encontrar la página solicitada".


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (21 Oct 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> ¿Siguiendo el enlace que has compartido? Yo sólo veo el mensaje de "Ups! No se pudo encontrar la página solicitada".



Igual a mi me funciona el link pero al resto no.. podría ser.

La cuenta a la que me refiero se llama *tzol*. Es un CM que promociona una web de noticias cutre.


----------



## Tumama (21 Oct 2020)

Buscando con su nombre sí pude ver su perfil y mensajes.

Tiene toda la pinta de bot.

Los títulos de sus hilos son iguales que los de la noticia a los que enlaza, sin añadir nada más que el enlace en el primer mensaje de cada hilo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Oct 2020)

Usuario15 dijo:


> Echarle huevos e ir a Foro.Online
> 
> Y si os gusta burbuja, ahí creáis un club auto moderado por vosotros mismos que es como un foro dentro de ese foro y migráis ahí, que le da 100 patadas a esto solo falta gente.



Ni siquiera funciona el registro.


----------



## Pato Sentado (23 Oct 2020)

Se agradece el mensaje pero el OP es larguisimo e ilegible en un tablet.


----------



## Demi Grante (23 Oct 2020)

Si fuera verdad este hilo estaría echeniquizado.


----------



## Maybe (22 Nov 2020)

Subo el tema para comentar que al parecer calopez nos ha puesto un par de animadores socioculturales en la guarde:

- Cavaradossi (registrado el 15 de noviembre, 784 mensajes, todos en los hilos que él mismo abre)
- Melusina (registrada el 15 de noviembre, 500 mensajes, todos en los hilos de Cavaradossi a excepción de un tema que abrió ella misma)

Son muy raros, parecen bots. El primero abre hilos donde enumera cosas, sin más... la segunda le sigue el juego y hace lo propio, creo que son el mismo usuario. Ninguno de ellos interactúa con nadie, no conversan.

Ejemplos de hilos:
Juegos - Portadas de Libros
Juegos - Banderas y Escudos del mundo



Me pregunto cuál es su 'misión'... el resto de trolls generan polémica (y con ello atraen tráfico), pero lo de éstos me resulta incomprensible.


----------



## Decipher (22 Nov 2020)

Maybe dijo:


> Subo el tema para comentar que al parecer calopez nos ha puesto un par de animadores socioculturales en la guarde:
> 
> - Cavaradossi (registrado el 15 de noviembre, 784 mensajes, todos en los hilos que él mismo abre)
> - Melusina (registrada el 15 de noviembre, 500 mensajes, todos en los hilos de Cavaradossi a excepción de un tema que abrió ella misma)
> ...



Os montais películas. La realidad es que a Calopez Burbuja se la pela, practicamente no le presta atención (y casi mejor) como para andar contratando animadores.


----------



## Maybe (22 Nov 2020)

Lo de animadores socioculturales lo decía con ironía. Comento que este par de nicks me parecen raros e intento encontrar una explicación. ¿Tú crees que es normal registrarse en un foro y acumular casi 800 + 500 mensajes en poco más de una semana que consisten todos ellos en poner listados de fotos de banderitas/libros/loquesea una detrás de otra?


----------



## NPCpremiun (28 Nov 2020)

Bots, I.I.A.A. y CM´s son un % alto del foro, se rumorea que incluso la cuenta de calopez pertenece a uno de estos 3 grupos.
Calculo que alguien con más de 200 mensajes ha interactuado con los 3 grupos. 
Siempre se puede sugerir a  Cavaradossi y Melusina que hagan un listado de esos 3 grupos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Dic 2020)

Último sistema de trolear. Repetir el mismo mensaje en cien hilos, aunque no venga a cuento.

Esto es lo que está haciendo Inútil del Todo que lleva un mes en el foro. El texto que repite es el siguiente, al menos la historieta está currada 

"_Yo estuve un tiempo liado con una gitana de mi quinta del barrio de Torrero de Zaragoza. Era delgada y de buen cuerpo pero le faltaban varios incisivos, algo que la afeaba bastante pero que la beneficiaba a la hora de chuparla. Tenía cuatro hijos y la casa llena de mierda hasta arriba. Vivía con un hermano suyo y la mujer de este. No veáis cómo me acogieron, con qué cariño y con qué cosa. La conocí en el badoo. Me puse un día a hablar con ella y le dije así de primeras que me la quería follar. Me dijo que sí y que fuera directamente a su casa. No hago más que entrar allí y veo un suelo de gres a medio poner con sacos de cemento cola y una sierra radial en el suelo. Varios niños renegridos pasando delante mío y dando voces. En seguida me di cuenta de que me había metido en una casa de gitanos. Me hace entrar al salón.

Allí está la familia al completo con una estufa de butano encendida, la ventana con un cristal roto tapado con un cartón de una caja de zapatos de marca Baerchi. El hermano de la gachi saludándome con gran afecto mientras preparaba una ensalada de endivias con piña, langostinos, endivias y salsa brava. Que estaba cojonuda por cierto. Lo puede comprobar ya que me invitaron a cenar. Después de la ensalada hubo cocido al estilo de ellos y no estaba mal. Allí estuvieron casi un ahora contándome casi todos su vida mientras yo alucinaba en tecnicolor.

Casi todos fumaban, hasta los críos de once años y echaban despreocupadamente las colillas y la ceniza al suelo. Un muchacho de quince años miraba porno delante de todos en un portatil y se quejaba de que no tenía donde meterla y su padre le dice: "Pues aquí tienes a tu tía, vete con ella a la cama". Y responde el mozo: "Bah, ya se la hi metido muchas veces, ya me aburre". Me sacaron un carajillo de napoleón y un davidoff y al final me dijo ella que la acompañara.

Me llevó a un cuarto donde sacó unas mantas muy gruedas y encendió otra estufa de butano. Me dijo que acaba de discutir con ex-marido y que del cabreo que había pillado había decidido acostarse con el primero que se lo pidiera, que resultó ser yo. Cuando se caldeó el ambiente nos despelotamos y terminamos follando durante un par de horas. Chichi muy estrecho, teticas de perra. Mamadas buenísimas por la falta de incisivos, se dejaba dar por todos los lados y a pelico, se tragaba la leche.... Al salir de la casa su hermano se despidió efusivamente de mí y me dijo que siempre se llevaba bien con todos los amigos de su hermana, que le gustaba como eran.

Estuve dos meses y medio yendo a esa casa un par de veces a la semana hasta que llegó un día que dejó de cogerme el teléfono y nunca supe más de ella (Ella no me llamó nunca a mí). Nunca tuve ganas de ir a la casa e investigar que porqué no me cogía el teléfono. Me quedé aliviado de hecho.

Las gitanas son la hostia en la cama, junto a las ecuatorianas y una de Talavera con las que estuve liado un tiempo de las mejores experiencias de mi vida"_


----------



## ULTRAPACO (2 Dic 2020)

Y el PSOEMOS te cuela CM a sueldo

como *Bitelchus y solidario garcia* que estan en todos los foros haciendo lo que les sale de los cojones y no los banean


----------



## Tumama (2 Dic 2020)

Hoy encontré a este usuario

Mi amigo Mac






Porco Rosso2







Participando con ambas cuentas a la vez en un mismo hilo: Noticia: - Colapsa el domo del radiotelescopio de Arecibo , el mayor del mundo , destruyéndolo por completo.


Vaya uno a saber cuántas otras cuentas tiene. Ese avatar lo he visto antes, mientras que esas dos cuentas son del 2 de diciembre y del 1 de diciembre. También estoy casi seguro de que en el mismo hilo lo vi con otra cuenta del 30 de noviembre.

Manga de enfermos que cagan el foro.

-
Otra cosa rara es que se pudo poner "Piloto de hidroavión", ¿es que hay manera de modificar eso? Me respondo: sí, se puede, desde aquí: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/account/account-details (campo "Título personalizado").


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Dic 2020)

Clapmam

Otro cuentahistorietas. A veces chico, a veces chicas al menos es divertido.

Apocalipsis mujeril: He vuelto a ver a la chica que me rechazó.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (19 Dic 2020)

Llevamos tres oleadas de CMs de discurso único, la primera en las elecciones del año pasado por estas fechas, la segunda en marzo covid, y ahora la tercera de vacunación.

Sølo tenéis que pinchar en el perfil de los cagahilos. Ni un sólo día sin nuevas cuentas cagahilos, porque para propaganda política no falta dinero.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Dic 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Último sistema de trolear. Repetir el mismo mensaje en cien hilos, aunque no venga a cuento.
> 
> Esto es lo que está haciendo Inútil del Todo que lleva un mes en el foro. El texto que repite es el siguiente, al menos la historieta está currada
> 
> ...



pues con este tio hable por privado y vi su cara en video llamada, me extrañó mucho que siempre tenia algo que hacer se levantaba y s eiba. luego me pedía otro día volver a conedtarnos otra vez le surgía algo y se iba, así continuamente hasta que me cansé y lo mandé ala mierda, eso si jamas me vió la cara, solo mi voz... y de la noche a la mañana ha desaparecido..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Dic 2020)

Anticriminal dijo:


> @Espadachin ha vuelto esta vez con 3 barras más = 4 cuentas en total?



ése es fofogordo.. tendría explicación entonces que tenga tantas cuentas siendo un cm ..


----------



## butricio (20 Dic 2020)

Chincheta para este hilo junto a "Hilos míticos para entender burbuja.info"


----------



## piru (20 Dic 2020)

Foro.online está muerto. Nació muerto porque su dueño echó la caña a ver si le sonaba la flauta por casualidad, como le sonó a Calopez. Pero ese momento ya pasó.



Usuario15 dijo:


> claro, si esperas encontrar un foro ya montado lleno de usuarios al que saltar lo llevas claro, Foro.Online es el bueno al que saltar pero faltan los usuarios, como foro le pega muchas vueltas a esto.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (20 Dic 2020)

Buen hilo.


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2020)

Usuario15 dijo:


> claro, si esperas encontrar un foro ya montado lleno de usuarios al que saltar lo llevas claro, Foro.Online es el bueno al que saltar pero faltan los usuarios, como foro le pega muchas vueltas a esto.



Está Forofgold.


----------



## Maybe (21 Dic 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Está Forofgold.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 520717



No sé cómo le da la vida para tanto... ¿seguro que hay un solo usuario detrás de esa cuenta? ¿Y cuándo duerme?


----------



## Anticriminal (21 Dic 2020)

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2020)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder



Exactamente la voz que esperaba y el contenido que esperaba.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (18 Ene 2021)

Sanitario abre hilo de seguimiento sobre las 5000 segundas vacunas que él y sus compañeros del Servicio de Salud acaban de inyectar esta mañana. Cito textualmente _vamos a inocular entre hoy y mañana, espero (depende de la capacidad de los compis y eso)._

"Al segundo pinchazo te quedas moñeco"

Esa cuenta hace cinco años era la de un técnico reparador de costosa maquinaria, un informático de FP, ingeniero, consultor, importador, empresario. En sus últimos post, estaba en la *cabina de mando de un hospital, tomando importantes decisiones sobre el Covid.*



HaCHa dijo:


> Trabajé de instalador, soy ingeniero, de los que a veces tienen que andarse con cuidado con los cables que pueda haber enterrados. Tengo varios chismes que detectan metales, no son tan caros y no funcionan tan mal.
> 
> Me parece que me va a tocar colgaros un vídeo en Youtube o algo.



Dudas sobre acciones en caso de que ocurra lo peor.









HaCHa dijo:


> Me contrató un empresaurio empanao, hará nueve meses. Suelo ir rodando de empleo en empleo por sitios donde me pagan bien, soy ingeniero industrial, arreglo cosas raras en las fábricas. La putada es que cuando acabo me botan, sólo hago que empalmar contratos por obra.
> 
> Total, que me vine a un sitio de mierda porque aquí me ofrecían un empleo indefinido y ya tengo cierta edad. Me pusieron en producción y se tiraron tres meses formándome. Acto seguido se jubiló mi precedesor y a mí me renovaron fijo.
> 
> ...




Además de realizar el seguimiento de las vacunas, también es importador de repuestos chinos y norteamericanos del automóvil. Y habla Mandarín.



HaCHa dijo:


> Estoy en ello.
> 
> De hecho, estoy hasta estudiando mandarín, yo solito y todo el santo día; voy con la idea de reemplazar proveedores y pasar a comprar los recambios directa y eficientemente a China. El inglés lo domino muy bien, pero en este sector no me da para mucho más que lo que ya tengo listo: el mes que viene dejo de comprar piezas norteamericanas.
> 
> El problema, evidentemente, es que chinificar todos los suministros me llevará la tira de años y más de un revés.


----------



## HaCHa (18 Ene 2021)

Buen intento, patán. Ahora móntame un club de fans.


----------



## Thebore (18 Ene 2021)

>Pensamiento crítico de Burbuja


----------



## Decipher (18 Ene 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Sanitario abre hilo de seguimiento sobre las 5000 segundas vacunas que él y sus compañeros del Servicio de Salud acaban de inyectar esta mañana. Cito textualmente _vamos a inocular entre hoy y mañana, espero (depende de la capacidad de los compis y eso)._
> 
> "Al segundo pinchazo te quedas moñeco"
> 
> ...



En el ignore le tengo. Me alegro de ver que no se me escapan los trollacos de estar en el redil.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (18 Ene 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Buen intento, patán. Ahora móntame un club de fans.



¿Qué vas a hacer ahora? ¿Vas a disimular como si no pasara nada o vas a tirar de alguna de las otras cuentas que tienes durante un tiempo para reaparecer en un tiempo con esta cuenta?


----------



## Tumama (18 Ene 2021)

Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


> ¿Qué vas a hacer ahora? ¿Vas a disimular como si no pasara nada o vas a tirar de alguna de las otras cuentas que tienes durante un tiempo para reaparecer en un tiempo con esta cuenta?



Esperan un tiempo, se cambian apodo e imagen de perfil y aquí no pasó nada.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (18 Ene 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Esperan un tiempo, se cambian apodo e imagen de perfil y aquí no pasó nada.









Este ha huido como la rata que es.


----------



## Decipher (18 Ene 2021)

Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


> Este ha huido como la rata que es.



¿De que owned habla el pluriempleado?


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (18 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿De que owned habla el pluriempleado?



El que supuestamente nos ha hecho a varios en su último hilo "Al segundo pinchazo te quedas moñeco".


----------



## Maybe (19 Ene 2021)

Veo que se os ha dado bien la caza hoy, habéis atrapado una presa con solera (registrado en 2008, nada menos).

No tengo claro si es CM o un simple troll con delirios de grandeza, pero en cualquier caso bien cazado está por inventarse historietas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ene 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Veo que se os ha dado bien la caza hoy, habéis atrapado una presa con solera (registrado en 2008, nada menos).
> 
> No tengo claro si es CM o un simple troll con delirios de grandeza, pero en cualquier caso bien cazado está por inventarse historietas.



El tal Hacha ha insinuado que en la gestión de la vacunación de la Comunidad Valenciana han participado ingenieros, él parece que lo es. Esto ha puesto en el hilo de marras.

"Un día de estos les explicaré cuántos ingenieros e ingenieros médicos necesita de consultores una empresa de gestión hospitalaria y les explotará la cabeza."

Sería interesante comprobarlo.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (19 Ene 2021)

¿Alguien que compruebe si el trastornado de @HaCHa ha borrado el hilo o sólo me ha bloqueado a mi?


----------



## Decipher (19 Ene 2021)

Death_Rape_2000 dijo:


> ¿Alguien que compruebe si el trastornado de @HaCHa ha borrado el hilo o sólo me ha bloqueado a mi?



Ha liquidado el hilo.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (19 Ene 2021)

Hay una solución. No se puede escribir con una cuenta registrada con menos antigüedad de medio año, o al menos tres meses. 
Si te ignoran cien usuarios con derecho a escribir, tu cuenta es baneada para siempre.


----------



## chemarin (19 Ene 2021)

@Amenaza Fantasma enhorabuena, qué estómago y paciencia has tenido para recopilar tanta mierda, yo ni me había enterado de lo que dices, hace meses o años que los tenía en el ignore, salta a la vista cuando alguien es un subnormal o abre hilos chorra compulsivamente. El caso más interesante es el de @calopez es difícil de creer que sea la misma persona que escribía aquí hace por ejemplo 5 años. La teoría de que ha vendido el foro tiene sentido, pero tampoco hay que descartar que él mismo fomenta o tolera el troleo para que se incremente el tráfico.


----------



## Maybe (19 Ene 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El tal Hacha ha insinuado que en la gestión de la vacunación de la Comunidad Valenciana han participado ingenieros, él parece que lo es. Esto ha puesto en el hilo de marras.
> 
> "Un día de estos les explicaré cuántos ingenieros e ingenieros médicos necesita de consultores una empresa de gestión hospitalaria y les explotará la cabeza."
> 
> Sería interesante comprobarlo.




Independientemente de que él lo sea o no, puede ser cierto que haya ingenieros trabajando en el tema. Pero me parece difícil extraer información sensible a menos que tengas contactos en el sector, la administración no se caracteriza por la transparencia de su gestión.

De todas formas, ¿a dónde quieres llegar exactamente? No sé si entiendo bien a qué te refieres... explícalo un poco, porfa.


----------



## Picard (19 Ene 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Sanitario abre hilo de seguimiento sobre las 5000 segundas vacunas que él y sus compañeros del Servicio de Salud acaban de inyectar esta mañana. Cito textualmente _vamos a inocular entre hoy y mañana, espero (depende de la capacidad de los compis y eso)._
> 
> "Al segundo pinchazo te quedas moñeco"
> 
> ...



jajajaj soberbio, maravilloso descubrimiento


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (19 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Ha liquidado el hilo.



Ufff increible. Y todavía hay gente que cree que esto de los CMs es un cuento o que su político, periodista, twitero o webmaster favorito, dice la santa verdad verdadera.


Picard dijo:


> jajajaj soberbio, maravilloso descubrimiento



Debí hacer más capturas, ya que puse mas pruebas en ese hilo que en este y no tenían desperdicio. Alguien que en el 2015 era un "operario tirando cable" ¿Fibra óptica?, ahora era consejero cobic al frente de cuatro hospitales provinciales y enlace con la prensa.

Preparaos porque vamos a comer virus durante mucho tiempo, cada día veo más cuentas infectadas en Burbuja y "médicos" con la misma prosa, ritmo y léxico en Twitter.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (19 Ene 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Independientemente de que él lo sea o no, puede ser cierto que haya ingenieros trabajando en el tema. Pero me parece difícil extraer información sensible a menos que tengas contactos en el sector, la administración no se caracteriza por la transparencia de su gestión.
> 
> De todas formas, ¿a dónde quieres llegar exactamente? No sé si entiendo bien a qué te refieres... explícalo un poco, porfa.



Claro, ya vimos lo difícil que fue pedirle al gobierno los nombres y formación del comité de expertos. Lo último que leí es que el gobierno reconoció que el famoso comité no existía. No sé si la historia se extendió más.


----------



## piru (19 Ene 2021)

Yo hace tiempo que lo habría montado, tiempo y ganas no me faltan. Pero no tengo ni puta idea de informática.


----------



## Tumama (19 Ene 2021)

Es que no hace falta programar mucho. Hace unos meses creé un hilo donde recopilé algo de información sobre lo que haría falta para crear un nuevo foro, opciones y demás. Al final no he conseguido un hosting que sirviera para lo que quisiera (libre expresión, ya que todos los hostings que veo tienen censura en la letra chica), y la única posibilidad es encontrar uno privado.

Además, para que funcione, necesitaría consenso. Por ejemplo, el foropaco está bueno, pero no juntó suficiente gente y son 2-3 usuarios posteando contenido vacío para que no termine de morir.


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (19 Ene 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Ufff increible. Y todavía hay gente que cree que esto de los CMs es un cuento o que su político, periodista, twitero o webmaster favorito, dice la santa verdad verdadera.
> 
> 
> Debí hacer más capturas, ya que puse mas pruebas en ese hilo que en este y no tenían desperdicio. Alguien que en el 2015 era un "operario tirando cable" ¿Fibra óptica?, ahora era consejero cobic al frente de cuatro hospitales provinciales y enlace con la prensa.
> ...



Yo tengo 45 capturas, puede que las recopile en un hilo con su nick.


----------



## piru (19 Ene 2021)

Yo estoy en Foropaco y Foro.online y no me terminan de convencer porque da la impresión de que los dueños sólo buscan el aumento de trafico. Están medio muertos y la poca vida que tienen imita a forocarros y la guardería de burbuja y para eso ya tenemos los originales. La alternativa a burbuja tiene que buscar la esencia de lo mejor de burbuja. 

Si lo que se pretende es un sitio en el que estar bien informado, no me parece complicado. No hace falta ser original, con hacer un seguimiento de burbuja y forocarros, cuatro canales de Telegram y media docena de twitter, ahora gab, es suficiente. Con los comentarios de la gente y manteniendo el orden en el sentido de lo que se comenta en este hilo, sale un foro pinturero.


----------



## Maybe (19 Ene 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Claro, ya vimos lo difícil que fue pedirle al gobierno los nombres y formación del comité de expertos. Lo último que leí es que *el gobierno reconoció que el famoso comité no existía*. No sé si la historia se extendió más.



Y no pasó nada. Como tampoco pasa nada en este foro a pesar de este hilo tan esclarecedor... la gente sigue respondiendo en masa a los CMs y tragando con las toneladas de basura que nos suministra calopez a diario.

Nos engañamos pensando que a pesar de todos sus defectos es un foro 'libre' pero no es así; desde el momento en que la información y las opiniones vertidas no pertenecen a usuarios random sino a gente que cobra por decir determinadas cosas y por dar protagonismo a ciertas noticias y acallar otras, manipulando así la realidad en beneficio de intereses ajenos, no hay verdadera libertad. El rebaño cree que opina libremente, pero aunque no lo sepa sus opiniones están siendo 'guiadas' por la influencia de decenas o cientos de trolls a sueldo.

Aparte os recuerdo que calopez tiene cierta tendencia a facilitar IPs, y también que se queda nuestros mensajes si decidimos borrar la cuenta. Así que eso de que aquí somos libres habría que cogerlo con pinzas...

Tampoco es cierto que no haya censura. El administrador no banea, pero desde la puesta en marcha del nuevo ignore cualquier usuario puede vetar tu acceso a parte del contenido del foro. Es simplemente otra forma de censura, sólo que más sofisticada.

A ver, tampoco se trata de crear un foro fuertemente moderado, no nos vayamos al otro extremo. De esos ya hay (y a mí particularmente no me interesan, todos sabemos cómo acaban esos sitios).



Tumama dijo:


> Por ejemplo, el foropaco está bueno



Ese foro lo único que tiene de bueno es el nombre 

Voto por algo un poco más serio... y a poder ser, que no lleve forofgolds.


----------



## Erebus. (20 Ene 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Sanitario abre hilo de seguimiento sobre las 5000 segundas vacunas que él y sus compañeros del Servicio de Salud acaban de inyectar esta mañana. Cito textualmente _vamos a inocular entre hoy y mañana, espero (depende de la capacidad de los compis y eso)._
> 
> "Al segundo pinchazo te quedas moñeco"
> 
> ...



Se parece al padre de Antonio Maestre


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ene 2021)

k-lope-k envidia el éxito económico de ilitri.

pronto hará lo mismo y se lo venderá a los rojos de la PSOE como hizo el litri.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Independientemente de que él lo sea o no, puede ser cierto que haya ingenieros trabajando en el tema. Pero me parece difícil extraer información sensible a menos que tengas contactos en el sector, la administración no se caracteriza por la transparencia de su gestión.
> 
> De todas formas, ¿a dónde quieres llegar exactamente? No sé si entiendo bien a qué te refieres... explícalo un poco, porfa.



No quiero llegar a ninguna parte, hay que mirar el contexto en que lo dije. Al forero le estaban acusando de tener multicuentas y ser a veces ingeniero y a veces sanitario. Yo simplemente decía que es posible que haya ingenieros gestionando la logística de los planes de vacunación. Y que cuando el forero decía "hemos vacunado" podría ser que no lo dijera literalmente sino hablando del equipo. Yo siempre concedo el beneficio de la duda, aunque me llamen ingenuo.

Y ya puestos, el que decía que el forero había escrito en el 2015 que era un "operario tirando cable ¿Fibra óptica?' debería poner un enlace, porque lo he buscado y no lo he encontrado. No sea que por buscar CM's nos convirtamos en inquisidores sin pruebas, y convirtamos el hilo en una caza de brujas.


----------



## HaCHa (20 Ene 2021)

Puesto que no sois capaces de vivir sin inhalar fuerte los vapores que emana mi escroto, procedo a contaros mi vida.

Soy, entre otras cosas, doctor en ingeniería, nunca he dicho que fuera médico, siempre he dicho que trabajo de consultor independiente. Ahora ya llevo dos años contratado por, entre otros tinglados, una entidad de gestión sanitaria. Mi trabajo últimamente, que en nada ya veremos, es auditar y supervisar una serie de cuestiones tecnológicas de complejidad biosanitaria, desde el software de la maquinaria de los hospitales hasta todo un sistema de aplicaciones y repositorios documentales desplegados casi de urgencia para paliar la situación que se está dando en muchos centros de un tiempo a esta parte.

Con la pandemia me han puesto a apagar incendios y en ello estoy. Algunos sois demasiado burros como para imaginar cómo funciona la dirección sanitaria y con qué personal se dota, os creéis que todas esas maquinitas que pitan en las UCIs las calibra un enfermero y las audita un técnico de mantenimiento. Os pensáis que vacunar a toda una masa poblacional ingente es algo que te llevan dos ATS con el Excel. ¿Queréis pensar que estoy a sueldo de Calopez porque eso os hace trempar cosa mala y así me podéis llamar CM? Pues me la suda. Porque las cosas que os traigo siempre son la puta verdad, y a los hechos me remito.

La cosa es que el personal sanitario no es sólo enfermeros y médicos, también está el de servicios y, oh, el de administración y dirección. Supervisando todo y comiendo marrones, o vigilándolos. Y a eso me dedico yo.

Hale, seguid con el culo en llamas. Y soltando mierda sobre gente anónima. Si tuvierais algo en la cabeza os limitaríais a atacar las cosas que digo en vez de a especular sobre quien soy o cómo de larga tengo la polla que os he metido hasta la campanilla.


----------



## Tumama (20 Ene 2021)

Otro CM, participando en el hilo como si nada:


----------



## ULTRAPACO (20 Ene 2021)

Gracias a dios no se me menciona en este hilo


----------



## Pitu24 (20 Ene 2021)

SOLICITO una EXPLICACIÓN ante el comportamiento INJUSTIFICADO de la MODERACIÓN con su DOBLE RASERO | PERMISIVOS con los TROLES y BANEOS a INOCENTES


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 Ene 2021)

usuario14 dijo:


> Españoles medios, llorones, criticones, comodones y envidosos.



Tú no serás algún bolivariano como Arturo Bloqueduro o Nebulosas con otro nick?


----------



## Tumama (20 Ene 2021)

usuario14 dijo:


> para nada, yo te explico lo que es, porque de revolucionarios de boquilla esta el mundo lleno, pero de gente con iniciativa por desgracia escasean y aquí en españa a los que tienen iniciativa se les señala, a los conformistas se les come la polla, porque ellos se juntan y ellos se reproducen.



¿Pero de verdad hacía falta que te crees más de una cuenta en burbuja.info para promover foro.online?


----------



## Tumama (20 Ene 2021)

usuario14 dijo:


> usar cuentas diferentes en dispositivos diferentes no es tan descabellado en un foro como este que te permite eso y mas, eso te supone algun trauma?
> 
> creo que queda claro que es el mismo el que esta detras, no me escondo.



No hace falta tener cuentas diferentes en dispositivos diferentes. Accedo al foro con esta cuenta, por ejemplo, desde el smartphone, la notebook y el iPad, sin problemas.

El foro permite eso y más, si, pero no significa que muchos lo utilicen de una manera abusiva o que baja la calidad del contenido, que se inventan discusiones consigo mismos, que se hacen pasar por otros, etc.

Reconozco que parece no lo ocultas, ya que los nombres son bastante obvios "usuario14" y "Usuario15", eso sí. Pero veo que casi toda tu participación en burbuja se reduce a difundir foro.online. Una de las tareas de los CM es dentro del equipo de marketing de las empresas: Content Manager: el principal responsable de la estrategia de contenidos, por lo tanto podría decirse que no sos más que un CM.

Supongo que podríamos decir que cualquiera cuya participación tenga una agenda oculta es un CM ¿no? ya sea dicha agenda promover otro foro, difundir mentiras o arruinar las discusiones. En tu caso sólo es marketing.



usuario14 dijo:


> Españoles medios, llorones, criticones, comodones y envidosos.
> 
> Sigue aquí no mereces mucho más que esto, tu eres de los que seguira usando whatsapp hasta cuando comparta en facebook automaticamente las veces que cagas al dia.



Por cierto, no soy español, así que tu crítica anterior no aplica del todo.


----------



## Maybe (20 Ene 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo simplemente decía que es posible que haya ingenieros gestionando la logística de los planes de vacunación. Y que cuando el forero decía "hemos vacunado" podría ser que no lo dijera literalmente sino hablando del equipo.



Gracias por la explicación, ahora entiendo lo que querías decir.

Puede que tengas razón y se refiera a eso, aunque me extraña. Sé de una empresa que entre otras cosas presta servicios a una universidad... pero no por ello sus trabajadores se consideran parte del equipo docente ni mucho menos hablan en su nombre, sería absurdo.

Yo tampoco quiero que esto se convierta en una caza de brujas (ni los demás, creo).



Icibatreuh dijo:


> el que decía que el forero había escrito en el 2015 que era un "operario tirando cable ¿Fibra óptica?' debería poner un enlace, porque lo he buscado y no lo he encontrado



No lo encuentras porque borró el hilo, ya se comentó. Él sabrá el motivo.

Por cierto, ayer dije que calopez no banea, pero al parecer sí que cierra hilos:
Calopez, por que cierras un tema que no has abierto tu que cuestiona la eficacia de la vacuna de Moderna???

@usuario14 , ¿cómo dices que se llama ese foro? No me ha quedado claro, pon el enlace una vez más 



usuario14 dijo:


> probad los clubs y luego decir lo malo que es, porque no sabeis ni de que van, *luego esta lo tipico criticar el sitio porque falta gente*, normal llorando todos seguis desde donde os quejais.



Si me permites un consejo (de buen rollo): intenta venderlo un poco mejor, hombre. No sé yo si esa actitud pasivo-agresiva atraerá a muchos usuarios. No está mal el sitio (sólo he ojeado política), aunque parece que hay poco tráfico de momento, falta gente 

Eso sí, veo que Forofgold también lo ha descubierto ya...


----------



## Maybe (22 Ene 2021)

usuario14 dijo:


> forofgold esta baneado lo pone debajo de su avatar y ahi si que no le dejan volver con decenas de cuentas, ahi si funciona la moderacion y se vinculan las cuentas para evitar ese tipo de foreros



Punto para ti por el baneo de los multis.

En cuanto al resto, la verdad es que es difícil cambiar la inercia de una comunidad. Piensa que este foro tiene mucha solera, hay personajes irrepetibles (algunos por sabios, otros por descacharrantes) e incluso compartimos un lenguaje especial con su terminología propia. Es difícil competir con eso. Tú partes de cero y te costará un tiempo crear un ecosistema parecido.

Supongo que aparte de las cuentas usuario14 y usuario15 tienes otro nick con el que foreas en modo normal, quizás deberías hacer publicidad de tu foro con el verdadero nick. Lo digo porque si la gente te 'conoce' de alguna forma, eso les generará más confianza. También podrías invitar (sobornar? ) a algunos foreros 'posicionaditos'; si yo me paso allí sólo ganas una usuaria, pero si consigues convencer a uno de los pesos pesados sus followers le seguirán porque entran aquí a leerle. En fin, mucha suerte... la idea es buena y se agradece que haya gente con iniciativa, pero todos sabemos que los comienzos son difíciles, así que vas a tener que trabajar mucho la estrategia.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (22 Ene 2021)

El Gobierno contrata a dedo campañas publicitarias sobre la COVID-19 por valor de 22 M | Dircomfidencial
El Gobierno convoca un megaconcurso de 112 millones de euros para adjudicar su publicidad institucional

Adivinad hasta donde van a llegar esos 112 + 22 millones de euros (de enero 2021) para hacer propaganda y dividir a la población con sus historias y fabricación de problemas.
Si el dinero llega y financia completamente hasta un diario online municipal que no lee más que el que recibe la subvención, también lo veremos en los foros, en forma de cagahilos agitando el avispero de partidos para que saltemos.


----------



## nekcab (22 Ene 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> que sirviera para lo que quisiera (libre expresión, ya que todos los hostings que veo tienen censura en la letra chica)



Ya que te estuviste peleando con ello: ¿de que tipo de normas tenían forma de censura? Me resulta curioso que se impongan normas desde la plataforma en la que se sustenta un foro nuevo. Me refiero: si se deseara demandar a alguien, ya tendrían al propio foro, ¿no? Para que ir al que simplemente pone la infraestructura. Al fin y al cabo ese foro es el que corre con la moderación, no sé, digo yo...


----------



## Tumama (23 Ene 2021)

nekcab dijo:


> Ya que te estuviste peleando con ello: ¿de que tipo de normas tenían forma de censura? Me resulta curioso que se impongan normas desde la plataforma en la que se sustenta un foro nuevo. Me refiero: si se deseara demandar a alguien, ya tendrían al propio foro, ¿no? Para que ir al que simplemente pone la infraestructura. Al fin y al cabo ese foro es el que corre con la moderación, no sé, digo yo...



Ponen normas sobre el contenido del foro. Prohiben cierto tipo de mensajes en un foro alojado en esas plataformas.

Lo mismo los hostings, prohíben cierto tipo de contenido. Puse ejemplos en este mensaje: ¿Cuánto cuesta alojar/mantener un foro? , en el hilo al que me referí antes.


----------



## Barrunto (23 Ene 2021)

Arriba


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (25 Ene 2021)

Una cuenta spammer que promociona una web llamada trikooba . c o m, nueve hilos en menos de 24h, no escribe mensajes, solo abre hilos con un link a dicha web.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/search/3623611/#


----------



## cacho_perro (25 Ene 2021)

Es lo que llevo manteniendo desde hace meses.... pero el OP se lo ha currado a tope con ejemplos a montones, mis dieses!

Este foro es todo un experimento social de qué pasaría si se deja un medio de política con alta participación sin ninguna cortapisa o moderación: que se llena enseguida de trolles, bots y demás escoria humana o automática de todo pelaje: ultras, fachas, racistas, homófobos, magufos, sologripistas, negacionistas, terraplanistas, capillitas religiosos, etc. etc. ellos mismos creando hilos mierder de medias verdades, fakes, cosas antiguas, twits de mierda, chorradas de 2 líneas insulsas pero que luego llenan de páginas y páginas de comentarios retroalimentándose a sí mismos para estar siempre en primer plano del foro....

Insisto: como estudio sociológico digital es impagable, yo por mi parte el que no tenga moderación me viene de cojones para cagarme en la puta madre que parió de todos esos payasos sin ninguna cortapisa y quedarme agusto.... vamos, que como higiene mental me viene estupendo, alguna ventaja tenía que tener


----------



## Maybe (25 Ene 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Este foro es todo un experimento social de qué pasaría si se deja un medio de política con alta participación sin ninguna cortapisa o moderación: que se llena enseguida de trolles, bots y demás escoria humana o automática de todo pelaje: ultras, fachas, racistas, homófobos, magufos, sologripistas, negacionistas, terraplanistas, capillitas religiosos, etc



Curioso análisis... consideras trolls a todos los de ese bando, sin embargo las decenas de cuentas probadamente falsas foreando non-stop a favor de la versión oficial e inventando hilos asustaviejas (amigos-del-cole®) día sí y día también te parecen gente normal.

Viendo que te thankea HaCHa, ya está todo dicho


----------



## cacho_perro (25 Ene 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Curioso análisis... consideras trolls a todos los de ese bando, sin embargo las decenas de cuentas probadamente falsas foreando non-stop a favor de la versión oficial e inventando hilos asustaviejas (amigos-del-cole®) día sí y día también te parecen gente normal.
> 
> Viendo que te thankea HaCHa, ya está todo dicho



Probablemente los haya, nada lo impide, pero contéstame a dos preguntas: 

-¿cuántos hilos ves siempre en primera plana en el foro como "tendencia" del "bando" como dices que denigro y cuántos del "oficialista"?

- Y de los "oficialistas": ¿cuántos crean hilos basándose en twits mierderos, noticias fake o antiguas cuando no se inventan el título con una noticia que luego la abres y no tiene nada que ver o dos simples putas líneas y cuántos se basan en noticias de medios de comunicación reales? Así, a bote pronto...

A mi lo que me hace gracia de vosotros es que cuando os interesa ponéis a todo dios en el "ignore" y denigráis la supuesta versión "oficial" por ser "propaganda progre-roja" por muchas fuentes que les pongas y luego os hacéis los dignos de que ejjj que los otros también son trolles pagados por BoBierno cuando no os queda otra cosa que argumentar.... en fin.... tú mismo


----------



## Maybe (25 Ene 2021)

1. No los he contado.
2. Los mismos o más... hay capturas en este mismo hilo a tutiplén, si te molestas en mirarlas.

Por mi parte, yo sólo pongo en el ignore a los CM's obvios (de ambos bandos) y a algún troll sin gracia ninguna. También a los multicuentas si se ponen muy pesados. Eres tú quien ve únicamente la paja en ojo ajeno...



cacho_perro dijo:


> ejjj que los otros también son trolles pagados por BoBierno cuando no os queda otra cosa que argumentar



Que esto está lleno de trolles pagados por el Bobierno es innegable, otra cosa es que no quieras verlo.


----------



## cacho_perro (25 Ene 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> 1. No los he contado.
> 2. Los mismos o más... hay capturas en este mismo hilo a tutiplén, si te molestas en mirarlas.
> 
> Por mi parte, yo sólo pongo en el ignore a los CM's obvios (de ambos bandos) y a algún troll sin gracia ninguna. También a los multicuentas si se ponen muy pesados. Eres tú quien ve únicamente la paja en ojo ajeno...
> ...



Yo los veo a diario y no hace falta ni contarlos para tener una visión clara de un solo vistazo.... pero bueno, está claro que lo de la paja en el ajeno.... qué quieres que te diga.... si no quieres verlo tú mismo.


----------



## Maybe (25 Ene 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Yo los veo a diario y no hace falta ni contarlos para tener una visión clara de un solo vistazo



Yo no suelo guiarme por los hilos que aparecen en Tendencias. Miro el principal, echo un vistazo a Actualidad y a partir de ahí, dependiendo del tiempo del que disponga o de lo frito que tenga el cerebro ese día paso a Consumo Responsable o a Guardería. No puedo contar los hilos de CM's porque, como ya he dicho, en cuanto los detecto los meto al ignore sin preocuparme si son de la parte oficialista o de la contraria.

En fin, es una discusión estéril... no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (26 Ene 2021)

Estas cuentas son criminales. Es por generar tráfico?, cuentas como la de bien82 o juanaaa duran una semana hasta que la mayoría las mete en el ignore, pero como son tantas y se crean a diario, siempre acaban con algún hilo en trending topic, como ese vídeo que no te interesa pero que nos aparece a todos en youtube como "sugerencia".

Si es por propaganda ideológica y generar guerracivilismo, sería interesante saber quien lo financia.
Cuentas que no descansan, cuya *actividad de 24 horas diarias requiere de varias personas a turnos.*







Podéis echar un vistazo por si me equivoco, yo no veo ningún parón, su actividad no cesa en todo el día.
En la pestaña de busqueda, búsqueda por usuario: 
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/search/3632360/#


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (27 Ene 2021)

Con el virus ocurre algo, a quien duda se le coloca un gorro de plata en la cabeza y se le incluye de inmediato en el pack terraplanista trumpero para anularlo.

Seguimos las noticias, nos informamos y a pesar de que las cosas no encajan del todo, surge la pregunta ¿Cómo se puede manipular, comprar o controlar a millones de personas de medio mundo pertenecientes a sanidad, medios de comunicación, administración, etc?

Sería muy difícil realizar un complot así, alguien, muchos, deberían saltar en cualquier punto del planeta si la verdad fuese otra y quisiera airearla. En cualquier caso, sea cual sea la verdad, ¿*ese alguien tendría voz en este mundo?*

Recordemos algunos capítulos recientes de la historia. Como se imponen narrativas mediante el uso de la fuerza y como se puede hacer girar 180º a millones de personas a la vez:

En 1922 nace un paraiso ideal, la Unión Soviética, en el que no hay hueco para salirse del rebaño. Cuidado con lo que se hace o dice, la *KGB* te vigila

En 1933, todos a una, aparece otro paraíso, la Alemania nazi, aquí tampoco caben voces disidentes y en el caso de que las hubiera, para eso esta la *Gestapo*

En 1953 la mitad oriental de Alemania se convierte en un satélite soviético. 22 millones de nazis pasan a ser comunistas con un chasquido de dedos, los de la Gestapo cambian su traje por el de la *Stasi* para seguir dirigiendo el rebaño

En 1990 la RDA deja de ser roja y se hace demócrata. No juzguemos tan rápido, nadie sabía nada, casos aislados y a tirar palante.
Nadie tiene un familiar o herencia oscura que les haya aupado y dado voz, lo cual les permite ejercer como salvadores del mundo, poseedores de la verdad y community managers del nuevo movimiento.


----------



## Maybe (28 Ene 2021)

Buenísimo el photoshop que te has currado.. no le falta ni un detalle  (me parto con el Dabuti asomando por detrás).



Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Como se imponen narrativas mediante el uso de la fuerza



Si algo se está demostrando los últimos tiempos es que el miedo es un instrumento de represión más efectivo incluso que el uso de la fuerza. Ya no tienen ni que llevarnos obligados hacia el matadero, vamos nosotros solitos por nuestro propio pie (y aplaudiendo).

No me refiero sólo al virus... años y años de propaganda nos han imbuido un miedo cerval a dudar de la narrativa imperante. La gente tiene miedo a salirse del tiesto, a que le señalen, a perder la aceptación social. Creo que se le llama indefensión aprendida.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (28 Ene 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Buenísimo el photoshop que te has currado.. no le falta ni un detalle  (me parto con el Dabuti asomando por detrás).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay 3 formas de conquista,forera Maybe: por las armas,por el dinero, por la mente.La más efectiva siempre será por la mente


----------



## Maybe (28 Ene 2021)

Cuánta razón tienes, Hielo/Fuego.

Y además es la más difícil de evitar/vencer, creo.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (28 Ene 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Cuánta razón tienes, Hielo/Fuego.
> 
> Y además es la más difícil de evitar/vencer, creo.



Es la más dificil porque desde pequeños pueden haber condicionado tu mente sin darte cuenta.Incluso siendo adultos,una idea que te la transmitan muy sutilmente puede ser realmente dificil de detectar las intenciones.Que alguien te saque un arma,lo ves fácil, que alguien intente sobornarte se puede ver fácil,pero que alguién te ofrezca una solución a un problema que tengas ( o creas tener ) y no aprecies la falsa intención que hay detrás,puede ser increiblemente dificil de apreciar.


----------



## Maybe (28 Ene 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> que alguién te ofrezca una solución a un problema que tengas ( o creas tener ) y no aprecies la falsa intención que hay detrás,puede ser increiblemente dificil de apreciar.



Exacto. No hay más que ver que en la narrativa oficial del virus, el miedo está muy convenientemente asociado a la salvación. El miedo es lo que te hace obedecer: 'si te quedas en casa, no te pasará nada'... y la gente se queda, porque cree que efectivamente esto va encaminado a solucionar el problema.

Haciendo pasar las medidas represivas por algo que se hace 'por nuestro bien' es como consiguen que la gente las obedezca y que ni siquiera sospechen que pueda haber algo más detrás.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (28 Ene 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Exacto. No hay más que ver que en la narrativa oficial del virus, el miedo está muy convenientemente asociado a la salvación. El miedo es lo que te hace obedecer: 'si te quedas en casa, no te pasará nada'... y la gente se queda, porque cree que efectivamente esto va encaminado a solucionar el problema.
> 
> Haciendo pasar las medidas represivas por algo que se hace 'por nuestro bien' es como consiguen que la gente las obedezca.



lo has comprendido perfectamente, y si te vacunas volverás a la normalidad,y como yo te doy la vacuna, yo mejoraré tu vida.¿Dificil de resistirse verdad, Maybe? así funciona la manipulación.Cada vez que escuches a un político fíjate en esto que hemos hablado, como "te estan ofreciendo mejoras en tu vida" siempre que les hagas caso 
te dejo forera que es hora de dormir,buenas noches


----------



## Maybe (28 Ene 2021)

Muy buenas noches, forero. Que descanse usted bien


----------



## Chulita (30 Ene 2021)

Fight Back dijo:


> Gran argumentación, yo te seguiré investigando tanquilo



Ese subnormal al que citas hace mucho, mucho tiempo que lo metí al ignore. Yo también pensé que era bot. También los hay. El cretino con el que hablas es lo más dañino e hijoputesco que ha entrado desde el encierro de marzo, cagando hilos non-stop, donde en algunos su postura era covidiota y en otros lo opuesto o no lo dejaba claro. Otro de este palo es Chimpu.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (30 Ene 2021)

Aprovecho para recomendar el hilo de arrestado en casa. En pocas lineas lo explica mejor que aquí.

Coronabicho: - El manejo de CALOPEZ de sus trolles ha sido magistral


----------



## Chulita (30 Ene 2021)

Dejo mi lista de mayoría de cagahilos, faltones, pesaos, enmierdadores profesionales y demás


----------



## Chulita (30 Ene 2021)

Continúa...


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (30 Ene 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> No quiero llegar a ninguna parte, hay que mirar el contexto en que lo dije. Al forero le estaban acusando de tener multicuentas y ser a veces ingeniero y a veces sanitario. Yo simplemente decía que es posible que haya ingenieros gestionando la logística de los planes de vacunación. Y que cuando el forero decía "hemos vacunado" podría ser que no lo dijera literalmente sino hablando del equipo. Yo siempre concedo el beneficio de la duda, aunque me llamen ingenuo.
> 
> Y ya puestos, el que decía que el forero había escrito en el 2015 que era un "operario tirando cable ¿Fibra óptica?' debería poner un enlace, porque lo he buscado y no lo he encontrado. No sea que por buscar CM's nos convirtamos en inquisidores sin pruebas, y convirtamos el hilo en una caza de brujas.



¿Y qué opinas de lo que escribió Hacha en este mismo hilo? Dice que combatió en los Balcanes en un blindado.
Cómo anular el pensamiento crítico de Burbuja? Convirtiéndola en Forocoches

Para el que no sepa de que va el asunto, Hacha es una antigua pero pequeña cuenta, con gran activad desde Marzo.

Abrió (y después borró) un hilo sobre cómo él y sus "compañeros" comenzaban la vacunación en un hospital provincial de 5000 personas, a los que denomina *cobayas humanas.*
Se investiga y esa cuenta en algún momento dice haber desempeñado trabajos muy dispares sin relación alguna con la medicina: importador-empresario, técnico, ingeniero, consejero y por último, hace unas semanas, asesor externo privado en Cobi.
Algunos le creen, y otros pensamos que es un mamporrero.

Ici, a ti el Calvo te movió algún hilo a la papelera en el que denunciaste actividad CM, si no recuerdo mal.

En el hilo de arrestado en casa he aprendido que, las cuentas las van preparando con mucha antelación, y que cuando el lector tiene confianza en que son de su cuerda, cuando han construido un personaje sólido, están listas para soltar sus volquetes de guano del Pacífico, ya que la mayoría se lo va a tragar.


----------



## Sanchijuela (2 Feb 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> ¿Y qué opinas de lo que escribió Hacha en este mismo hilo? Dice que combatió en los Balcanes en un blindado.
> Cómo anular el pensamiento crítico de Burbuja? Convirtiéndola en Forocoches
> 
> Para que el que no sepa de que va el asunto, Hacha es una antigua pero pequeña cuenta, con gran activad desde Marzo.
> ...




Impresionante el currele que se ha dado el forero @Amenaza Fantasma y todos los datos que se han vertido a lo largo de este hilo.

Veo que estáis muy al día, puesto que ya sale en una de esas listas el trol de reciente "adquisición" @juanaaa , y digo troll porque como tal lo consideré, no he pensado nunca que puedan ser bots "inspirados" por la administración de este foro, aunque no me extraña en absoluto.

Por cierto, que este troll, o bot, tiene otras dos cuentas: @procastinate6 , y @alicialopez5 , esta última aparece también en otro post de este hilo, troll sobre el que se ha abierto algún hilo:

Banead a juanaaa

y este otro que es el que me ha traído hasta aquí:

Hilo para meter en el ignore a @juanaaa

aparte de los que yo mismo abrí sobre el mismo personaje para atenuar el seguimiento de sus hilos:

Al fin me liberé, he metido al ignore a @Juanaaa

ATENCIÓN: el troll @Juanaaa tiene nuevas cuentas para trolear, @procastinate6 y @alicialopez5

También he visto el nick "andaqueyatevale", que fue cambiado por @Ostentosa mendicidad , aunque no ha vuelto a usar esa cuenta.

Posteriormente tuvo la famosa cuenta "Ab Askal Pastairani", que cambió de nick a @Pasteleo, y antes de cerrarla intentó un borrado masivo de mensajes, hasta que saltó la liebre, y en una consulta rutinaria en el buscador, me di cuenta de la jugada y abrí un hilo descubriéndole el juego:

"Pastairani" NOVEDADES, cambia de nick, ahora es "Pasteleo" , borra sus mensajes, y ahora on twitter, UN FARSANTE DE MANUAL.

De todas formas, le dió tiempo a borrar más de 1500 mensajes. Permanece cerrada.

Actualmente usa la cuenta @Dirme , en la que no disimula nada sus formas de expresarse ni el "mensaje" que quiere transmitir. Lo que yo ignoraba es que también es @bien82 

Sé de algún otro forero con al menos 4 cuentas, pero estoy seguro que no es bot ni troll.


----------



## A.Rebollo (4 Feb 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Por mi parte, yo sólo pongo en el ignore a los CM's obvios (de ambos bandos) y a algún troll sin gracia ninguna. También a los multicuentas.



¿Porqué permiten los administradores multicuentas?. Es obvio que pueden cortarlo cuando quieran.


----------



## Maybe (4 Feb 2021)

A.Rebollo dijo:


> ¿Porqué permiten los administradores multicuentas?. Es obvio que pueden cortarlo cuando quieran.



Pues para saberlo con seguridad habría que preguntárselo a calopez. Desde luego parece algo más que simple dejadez...

@Amenaza Fantasma al abrir este gran hilo planteó la hipótesis de que se consiente a propósito e incluso se promueve, de hecho muchos trolls y multicuentas están a cargo de community managers a sueldo... suponemos que para generar tráfico y también como una forma de confundir al personal, anulando cualquier atisbo de pensamiento crítico. Lee su primer mensaje (que está muy currado) y saca tus conclusiones.


----------



## WasP (4 Feb 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Dejo mi lista de mayoría de cagahilos, faltones, pesaos, enmierdadores profesionales y demás ralea.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 559309
> Ver archivo adjunto 559311
> ...



Bueno, al menos no aparezco xD


----------



## piru (6 Feb 2021)

¿Qué hace falta para montar un foro?

1- Hosting: lugar físico en el que se aloja el foro
2- Dominio: el nombre/marca del foro
3- Software del foro: php, vbulletin, etc
4- Mantenimiento informático.

¿Me dejo algo?


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (7 Feb 2021)

piru dijo:


> ¿Qué hace falta para montar un foro?
> 
> 1- Hosting: lugar físico en el que se aloja el foro
> 2- Dominio: el nombre/marca del foro
> ...



No hablar del 11-M, de manipulación climática, de alcasser. Te dejas mucho. Y dar credenciales a policia, cni, guardia civil, brigadas provinciales........


----------



## Maybe (7 Feb 2021)

piru dijo:


> ¿Qué hace falta para montar un foro?
> 
> 1- Hosting: lugar físico en el que se aloja el foro
> 2- Dominio: el nombre/marca del foro
> ...



No sé, piru... pero te lo subo. ¿Estás montando un foro o pensando en montar uno? Cuenta, cuenta.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (8 Feb 2021)

Dos cuentas, una misma persona que no está aquí en su rato de ocio.


----------



## SrPurpuron (8 Feb 2021)

Muy buen hilo, me parto con los nombres que se inventan algunos estimados cagahilos.


----------



## A.Rebollo (13 Feb 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Desde luego parece algo más que simple dejadez...



Hace tiempo que parece como si éste foro no tuviera moderadores, está dejado de la mano de dios......


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (14 Feb 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Dos cuentas, una misma persona que no está aquí en su rato de ocio.



Esto ya no es un foro.
La pUlisia CARGANDO contra los vecinos de linares

Montaje mediático para la borregada, para ser un evento menor se han abierto tropecientos mil hilos.

Parece ser que ha habido instrucciones para que los CMs de turno inundaran el floro con ésta tonteria de Linares.

Hilos abiertos sobre el tema en las últimas 48 horas (algunos hasta graciosos) 

Linares. Disparo de la policía

Se está liando parda en Linares.

Caballero de Linares tiktokero

Los agredidos de Linares, miembros de un clan

Linares: la policia dispara contra discapacitados

Sobre la agresión de los policias en Linares

¿ alguien tiene las imagenes del tik tok del policía de linares?

el calvo acaba de borrar el ilo de linares.

Policías golpean y arrastran a anciana - Linares

¿Que habria pasado si el agredido de Linares hubiera muerto?

Noticia: - ULTIMA HORA: PRISIÓN PARA LOS 2 POLICIAS DE LINARES.

Nuevos datos del caso CNP Linares ¿Es real?

Detienen a dos policías nacionales por una paliza en Linares

Sociedad: - Si el tio que la policia ha pegado en Linares fuera negro ...

Otra BRUTAL agresión policial HOY y no ha sido en Linares. Atentos que hay vídeo.

Vaya TAJADA llevaba el MADERO de la paliza de LINARES

Se está liando parda en Linares (Jaén): Disturbios entre manifestantes y policía

Graves DISTURBIOS en LINARES tras la manifestación contra los POLICÍAS NACIONALES CRIMINALES.

¿NO LO VEIS? EL CASO 'LINARES' ES UNA OPERACIÓN DEL CNI (PABLO IGLESIAS) PARA DESPRESTIGIAR AL ESTADO

URGENTE: la policía dispara a un hombre a bocajarro en Linares. Está inmovil

Noticia: - LINARES Protestas a la puerta de la comisaría y juzgado se suceden, en repulsa de lo de ayer.

Sucesos: - LINARES: ¿No es mucha casualidad que los disturbios empiecen después de una semana de que el ministro TURCOCHINO...

Detenidos dos policías por dar una paliza a un hombre y su hija en Linares

Lo de Linares no es ni medio normal. ¿No será una bomba de humo mediática más?

Se esta liando parla en Linares Jaen por la chulería de dos policías fuera de servicio ...

Otro abuso policial cometido por los mismos de hoy en Linares, esta vez de uniforme!, estos tíos son una mina

Noticia: - Un juez de guardia decreta prisión a los dos policías de Linares que agredieron a la menor y a su padre

Otra detención en Linares: Sin duda una reacción muy normal y un uso del poder policial en su justa medida

Repito: La paliza policial en Linares (video) demuestra la NECESIDAD de llevar navaja guardada por seguridad

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ero-pegando-de-patadas-y-ensanandose.1504027/

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...s-no-no-fue-una-pelota-de-goma-acero.1504206/

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...o-el-tio-hasta-35-mil-nettos-anuales.1503953/

¿Cuántos CMs trabajan en éste foro?. Algunos inventándose cosas, otros posteando auténticas chorradas y otros dándo pávulo a otros comedoritos twitteros, con cosas así la credibilidad de éste foro queda a la altura del betún.


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (14 Feb 2021)

Greco dijo:


> Hace tiempo que este foro es basura. A veces hay algo entretenido, pero no es ni la sombra de lo que fué.
> 
> Las maniobras del pez calvo con los salgarianos, la reutilización de nicks antiguos abandonados, ya daba pistas de que algo olía a podrido.



¿Los salgarianos?. ¿qué es eso?. Suena como a una secta.


----------



## Sanchijuela (14 Feb 2021)

Hago copi/pega de post que he puesto en otro hilo:

Reporta aquí a los moderadores


Pues vigilar, vigilan, lo que no sé es qué criterios utilizan.

Sé que han bloqueado algunas cuentas, y que en el caso de alguna, ni siquiera están accesibles sus mensajes, pongo ejemplos:

@lileilailiuliei , los que entréis en "Política" habréis visto como proliferaban hilos sobre Errejón, los mensajes están inaccesibles. Sale el listado en el buscador, pero no se puede acceder a ellos. Parecía ser una multi de @juanaaa, que también tenía otras que han sido bloqueadas, aunque sí están accesibles sus mensajes, @procastinate6 y @alicialopez5

Llamativo es el caso de @huzaan , que parece que está bloqueada, aunque se puede acceder a sus mensajes en el buscador. Este usuario ahora postea con una cuenta clonada, @rejon. , clon de @rejon , añade un punto al final del nick. Ya lo ha hecho alguna otra vez, pero parece que esa práctica está bien vista.


----------



## Al-paquia (14 Feb 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Dejo mi lista de mayoría de cagahilos, faltones, pesaos, enmierdadores profesionales y demás ralea.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 559309
> Ver archivo adjunto 559311
> ...



Te ha faltado la maricona psicópata de esfinter.


----------



## Vayavaya (14 Feb 2021)

El foro de burbuja sin Ayn Randiano2 es como este país sin bares. Un lugar triste y desolado.


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (14 Feb 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> El hijo de puta del calvo y sus muñecos.









El CNI y sus empresas "indirectas". El admin sólo pone el cazo.

éste foro sólo sería serio y viable admitiendo voluntariamente los foreros publicidad (sin usar anti-banners)
pero al tal calopez (suponiendo que sea el dueño del foro y no un simple testaferro), le ha obnuvilado su avaricia, sino es que directamente en algún momento lo amenazaron.

La Deep Web es todo honey-pot cloaquero. De 1ero de conspiraciones.....


----------



## Death_Rape_2000 (14 Feb 2021)

HaCHa dijo:


> Puesto que no sois capaces de vivir sin inhalar fuerte los vapores que emana mi escroto, procedo a contaros mi vida.
> 
> Soy, entre otras cosas, doctor en ingeniería, nunca he dicho que fuera médico, siempre he dicho que trabajo de consultor independiente. Ahora ya llevo dos años contratado por, entre otros tinglados, una entidad de gestión sanitaria. Mi trabajo últimamente, que en nada ya veremos, es auditar y supervisar una serie de cuestiones tecnológicas de complejidad biosanitaria, desde el software de la maquinaria de los hospitales hasta todo un sistema de aplicaciones y repositorios documentales desplegados casi de urgencia para paliar la situación que se está dando en muchos centros de un tiempo a esta parte.
> 
> ...



Vaya, ahora descubro que sigues con tus gilipolleces y tus delirios. Se ve que proyectas mucho con eso de los vapores que emanan de tu escroto y la polla hasta la campanilla, la que te comiste hasta el fondo después de que te cagase el alma a pelo, payaso. ¿Ya no eres hinjeniero médico y vas poniendo vacunas? Qué cosas más curiosas...


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (14 Feb 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Sobre la gravedad de la cuestión, pensad, que si uno no quiere poner la tele, si no quiere que noticias parciales le revuelvan el estómago, pues no la pone. Pero lo de este foro va más allá, ni la Sexta ha llegado al nivel de mentiras visto en Burbuja.
> En la tele se les ha pillado con actuaciones de falsos acosos a periodistas, imágenes de hospitales chinos como si fueran salas españolas, gráficas económicas manipuladas... pero no han llegado al punto de entrevistar a un -actor- por la calle que promueve un levantamiento, a una mujer a la que su marido le ha obligado abortar, en fin, todos los fakes que aparecen en la red, no sólo en Burbuja.



La TV como la conocíamos ya no exíste. Se fué a la mierda a finales de los '90. Oigo a mucha gente decir "apaga la tele". OK, la tele actual es basura.
Pero internet, para la mayoría de la gente es como salir de málaga y meterse en malagón. La capacidad de individualizar contenidos o targets y de manipulación psicológica es brutal. Es más, sin querer parecer conspiranóico, me pregunto a qué nivel debe de estar llegando ya toda ésta manipulación mental y que porcentaje de la población es aún mentalmente sana. El tema no es una broma, porque tienes que saber que terreno pisas, y más con los tiempos que corren, te puedes llevar una buena yoya sino "lees" a que clase de persona tienes delante.

La información se controla y el salto de los medios convencionales (todos comprados/arruinados en muy pocas manos) a internet no parece una jugada casual
parece como que hay desde muy arriba un interés por crear un vacio o confusión social a nivel mundial, no me parece una consecuencia sino algo premeditado
("desorientación total"), así la gente no sabe ya ni en quién confiar ni qué pensar. Es como el pitido sordo de una bomba a punto de estallar. En la 1era Guerra Mundial
decían que no te preocupases por las bombas que oyes venir, son las que no oyes las que te matan.



M. Priede dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Más del 90% de los hilos que hablan de experiencias personales, todos en el principal, son invenciones para intoxicar.
> 
> Otra prueba más de la decadencia del Foro Burbuja. Carlos López, ¿qué estás haciendo con el foro? ¿A quién lo has vendido?



No sólo va de intoxicación. Ése tipo de hilos personales son para sacar datos de ti, puesto que hackean y hacen perfíles de personas, que luego se empaquetan y se venden. Los compran servicios de seguridad (Estado), empresas, etc, etc.

Para los que teneis un poquito de nivel ésto ya deberíais saberlo. Big-Data lo llaman. 
En cuanto veo un hilo cagado por estos CMs preguntando o indagando cosas de tipo personal ya se de que vá y directo al ignore, ¿qué importancia tendrá que yo o cualquier otro forero duerma x horas o lo que compre en la farmacia?



Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Calopez pillado inundando el foro de historias inventadas. Su troll cambia de nombre cada mes (6 veces!!) para no quemar el nick.
> 
> *Armonis conoces más hilos como el de Icibatreuh, deberíamos recopilar todos los hilos de investigación CM . *
> 
> Anticriminal, creo sinceramente que Armonis/allisneyes no es de los malos, lleva tiempo denunciando.



Me sorprendió ademas hasta hace un tiempo que hasta podías cambiarte el nombre del nick. Entonces, puedes abrir un hilo, cambiar su título, cambiarte el avatar y el nick, al final no sabes ni con quién estás hablando (que tampoco lo sabías antes, pero al menos tenías unas referencias). Cosas que no son casuales para el que no viene a enmierdar pero si para ofuscar y ocultar a los CMs troles de turno. Cosa nada casual hecha directamente por la administración del foro.



Anticriminal dijo:


> Si son CMS entonces hay muuuchos CMS.



Muchos más de los que te imaginas.



Maybe dijo:


> Me llaman la atención 2 cosas, y no logro encontrarles una explicación:
> 
> - La forma tan burda de operar. Una espera cierta 'profesionalidad' de alguien que obtiene un beneficio a cambio de su trabajo, o al menos cierta coherencia en el perfil creado... pero luego encuentras personajes (como los que ya habéis nombrado) que por la mañana pueden ser ninis casapapis y por la tarde se hacen pasar por altos funcionarios, y te cuentan historias bien distintas desde el mismo nick! Lo peor es que la gente les sigue el rollo... siempre me pregunto: ¿cómo es que no se dan cuenta los que los leen? Pero la pregunta importante sería: ¿cómo es que los autores no ponen más cuidado?
> 
> ...



Muchas "agencias", partidos, etc, pagando. Distintos collares para unos cuantos perros. Probablemente cada CM de pago abre aquí sesión con no menos de una docena de nicks a la vez. Y no todos en las mísmas "campañas". Si el calopez éste es el dueño del foro se debe de estár haciendo de oro.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Feb 2021)

Capricornio.Cuatro dijo:


> La TV como la conocíamos ya no exíste. Se fué a la mierda a finales de los '90. Oigo a mucha gente decir "apaga la tele". OK, la tele actual es basura.
> Pero internet, para la mayoría de la gente es como salir de málaga y meterse en malagón. La capacidad de individualizar contenidos o targets y de manipulación psicológica es brutal. Es más, sin querer parecer conspiranóico, me pregunto a qué nivel debe de estar llegando ya toda ésta manipulación mental y que porcentaje de la población es aún mentalmente sana. El tema no es una broma, porque tienes que saber que terreno pisas, y más con los tiempos que corren, te puedes llevar una buena yoya sino "lees" a que clase de persona tienes delante.
> 
> La información se controla y el salto de los medios convencionales (todos comprados/arruinados en muy pocas manos) a internet no parece una jugada casual
> ...



De mí ya saben más que yo, ni se molestan en recabar más datos. Todo lo que hago en internet lo saben en directo, al instante. De lo demás no sé, me imagino que también.

No pienses en tu futuro (el futuro no existe) ni en tu persona; yo soy el que menos me importa.


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (14 Feb 2021)

GnomoLoKo dijo:


> Además muchos de estos trolls y CMs limítan su perfil y no los puedes reportar de manera directa.



Yo tengo limitado mi perfil. ¿Te parezco troll?. 
Al contrario, aunque no es un criterio definitivo. Mucha gente simplemente no quiere que indaguen o la molesten.
Para la gente que quiere crear grupos (con malos fines), es una herramienta fundamental. Pero vamos, yo no usaría eso como criterio de CMs.



MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Puede Ud entrar en el perfil del usuario y si no tiene puesto el pasamontañas etarra (perfil oculto) puede Ud ver sus posts y comentarios.
> 
> Mi perfil es abierto, por supuesto, no tengo nada que ocultar.



Idem. No es cuestión de ocultar. Eso de que "si te escondes es que tramas algo", sería un criterio bastante simplón. Más en un foro (e internet en general), con cloaqueros muy joputas pululando.

"No tengo nada que ocultar señor agente", venga suba a mi casa, ábra el frigorifico y tómese una cerveza, mientras le digo a mi mujer que se vaya abriendo de piernas.
¿Hace un café?. No tengo nada que ocultar, tenga las llaves del coche, del chalet y las tarjetas de crédito.........."







I mean, I mean I'm collaborating.....
Estoy colaborando. ¿Me abro ya el culo? 
Estoy colaborando vale.









A.Rebollo dijo:


> ¿Porqué permiten los administradores multicuentas?. Es obvio que pueden cortarlo cuando quieran.



Les da tráfico.



M. Priede dijo:


> De mí ya saben más que yo, ni se molestan en recabar más datos. Todo lo que hago en internet lo saben en directo, al instante. De lo demás no sé, me imagino que también.
> 
> No pienses en tu futuro (el futuro no existe) ni en tu persona; yo soy el que menos me importa.



Aquí estamos hablando no de si te gusta el futbol o el basquet, si votas a un partido u otro, o con qué gente te juntas. Estámos hablando de cosas de mucho nivel en eso que se llama "conspiranoícamente" programación mental. Que no es ninguna tontería. Con el IoT (internet of things), será ya la "solución final".

¿Crees que ésto va de poner o quitar presidentes por Facebook?
Cambridge Analytica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre.

Conocer tus patrones mentales y emocionales. De éso va. Más 1984 no puede haber. Con consecuencias devastadores para los que se dejen manipular.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (16 Feb 2021)

Otra cuenta como la de Hacha: Piloto comercial, instructor de vuelo, webmaster, aprendiz de progamador...

*Y propaganda, mucha propaganda institucional, *que es lo que de verdad da dinero en tiempos de crisis en los que la publicidad comercial no llena el plato en Guayaquil. Creada el pasado marzo para abrir hilos cada mes, diciendo que todo saldrá bien porque estamos en la mejores manos.


----------



## Vosk (16 Feb 2021)

Otra cosa que están haciendo desde la administración de este foro es alterar "artificialmente" la importancia o relevancia de determinados temas. Ayer o anteayer una cuenta recién registrada abre su primer hilo diciendo que hitler estaba a favor de los musulmanes. Con tan sólo 12 mensajes en más de media hora ya apareció en Tendencias, y fue escalando puestos. Simultáneamente otros hilos con estadísticas semejantes no aparecieron. 

En la sección de emprendedores he podido comprobar varias veces que no siempre hay relación en el orden de algunos hilos, y se mantienen en primeros puestos o en las primeras páginas hilos que son más viejos, con menos visitas y con menos respuestas que otros. Esto no tiene lógica.

Por último, está claro que se crean cuentas con la fecha de registro alterada, y así tenemos cuentas de 2013 que escriben su primer mensaje en 2021, y eso no se lo cree ni dios.

Llevo en el foro ya unos años y tengo clarísimo que desde hace un par de años para acá el ataque al foro ha sido coordinado y masivo. Cada vez que entro tengo que ignorar entre 5 y 10 cuentas diarias, siempre comprobando el perfil del ignorado, nunca por razones ideológicas.


----------



## Covaleda (16 Feb 2021)

Entro, doy las gracias al Op, y cojo sitio. Menudo curro de hilo. Chapó.
Y si, es verdad que esto, por el motivo que sea, no es ni de lejos lo que fue.


----------



## Vosk (16 Feb 2021)

Este se registró el viernes, y ya apuntaba maneras (cagó ayer 8 hilos, algunos repetidos). El hilo que ha abierto hoy "soy judío y sobreviví al holocausto" me confirma lo que sospechaba.


----------



## Vosk (16 Feb 2021)

Y supongo que a este otro ya lo habréis mencionado. En 10 meses ha abierto la friolera de 1.300 hilos, a más de 4 hilos diarios de lunes a domingo, sin fiestas ni ná.


----------



## danirock (16 Feb 2021)

Gracias por el hilo. Se agradece la denuncia pública de tantos abrechorradas. Es un sin sentido que una persona normal abra 20 hilos al día durante años, pero aquí se ve como lo normal. Es tan ridículo el que los contrata como los que van contestando y llenando sus hilos día tras días.


----------



## danirock (16 Feb 2021)

El problema es que ahora cambiarán de nick y seguirán, pero si seguimos atentos podemos seguir avisando y seguidamente ignorando.


----------



## danirock (16 Feb 2021)

A.Rebollo dijo:


> ¿Porqué permiten los administradores multicuentas?. Es obvio que pueden cortarlo cuando quieran.



No es que las permitan, que ya sería grave e indecente, es que ellos mismos les pagan y les contratan para que abran cuando más hilos sembrando odio mejor, sin darse cuenta de que cantan un montón, cualquiera de nosotros ha podido observar si despliegas hilos abiertos por ciertos personajes, te salen hilos abiertos durante años, y a cualquier hora del día. Da bastante asco la verdad


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 Feb 2021)

yo no habia usado el ignore hasta hace 1 mes
pero se han pasado tanto con los multis desde otoño que van directos al ignore, y ahora la web la veo mejor que nunca

solo tengo fuera del ignore a un grupo selecto de subhumanos pata negra con miles de mensajes, porque insultarles es un autentico placer
pero toda esa piara de multis con 100 mensajes van automaticamente al agujero negro

la diferencia entre ver la web logeado y sin logear es brutal

yo recomiendo usar el ignore a discreccion, no lo habia usado nunca pero en cosa de 1 mes he dejado la web mas limpia que un disco duro del pp antes de mandarlo a los juzgados


----------



## Vosk (16 Feb 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> yo no habia usado el ignore hasta hace 1 mes
> pero se han pasado tanto con los multis desde otoño que van directos al ignore, y ahora la web la veo mejor que nunca



Me pasó algo parecido, en los primeros 4 años prácticamente no usé el ignore, si acaso con alguno que flodeaba exageradamente, pero desde hace un año el ataque ha sido brutal, todo lleno de mierda, y empecé a saco a ignorar, aunque siempre tratando de asegurarme primero visitando el perfil del ignorado.


----------



## Sanchijuela (16 Feb 2021)

Capricornio.Cuatro dijo:


> Hackeo o privilegios para ciertos usuarios?
> 
> Cómo banear a juanaaa o meterle en el ignore
> 
> ...



La cuenta @juanaaa creo que por fin está bloqueada, por eso no se puede meter en el ignore, y tampoco te da las opciones disponibles al pasar el ratón por encima de la cuenta citada.

La que siguen sin bloquear es @rejon. , clonada de @rejon añadiéndole un punto, una puta vergüenza.

Edito: Se me olvida siempre un usuario cagahilos profesional, @Cuquita , tan solo abre hilos, no participa en ninguno nunca, y sus hilos siempre son noticias de un medio digital poco conocido, siempre el mismo. Pues nada, ahí está.


----------



## Vosk (17 Feb 2021)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Edito: Se me olvida siempre un usuario cagahilos profesional, @Cuquita , tan solo abre hilos, no participa en ninguno nunca, y sus hilos siempre son noticias de un medio digital poco conocido, siempre el mismo. Pues nada, ahí está.



Y para más inri los abre por duplicado en Actualidad y en Política.


----------



## Vosk (17 Feb 2021)

JO-DER con el "nuevo" multi de Galisiano, Antonio Panteras, es el empleado por excelencia de calopez. Captura de ahora mismo en tendencias. 1º puesto. Con sus temas invent preferidos. Acojonante.


----------



## Vosk (17 Feb 2021)

Flipante, el hilo lo ha abierto en Economía, pero en ese foro no aparece, es decir SOLO ESTÁ EN TENDENCIAS.

Está clarísimo que es un empleado de Calopez.


----------



## Neomaravedis (17 Feb 2021)

Ultimamente están sacando temas al principal de "exitos" del ático copiados de los clásicos de Visilleras y el que tenía un chicho terremoto como avatar. Muy descarado. Ayer vi una mierda de esas regurgitada por una cuenta zombie reciclada por uno de los pringados que trabajan para calvopez. Pocos mensajes, pérfil oculto y mas de un lustro de antigüedad.

Hay que poner un botón para valorar los usuarios que escribe o crean temas nuevos. Un botón que permita identificar a los creadores de "mierda" y tirar sus temas y perfiles para abajo rapidamente.


----------



## Vosk (17 Feb 2021)

Neomaravedis dijo:


> Ultimamente están sacando temas al principal de "exitos" del ático copiados de los clásicos de Visilleras y el que tenía un chicho terremoto como avatar. Muy descarado. Ayer vi una mierda de esas regurgitada por una cuenta zombie reciclada por uno de los pringados que trabajan para calvopez. Pocos mensajes, pérfil oculto y mas de un lustro de antigüedad.
> 
> Hay que poner un botón para valorar los usuarios que escribe o crean temas nuevos. Un botón que permita identificar a los creadores de "mierda" y tirar sus temas y perfiles para abajo rapidamente.



Pero yo tengo perfil oculto por privacidad, y cuenta de más de un lustro y no soy troll.


----------



## Sanchijuela (17 Feb 2021)

Hala, ya tenemos ahí otra vez a @juanaaa con su enésima cuenta, @elfatalista Inasequible al desaliento.


----------



## FilibustHero (17 Feb 2021)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Hala, ya tenemos ahí otra vez a @juanaaa con su enésima cuenta, @elfatalista Inasequible al desaliento.



Yo creo que no es una persona sino más bien tiene que ser una cuenta que use una "empresa" de estas que crean opinión o algo, es imposible estar 24x7 con ese nivel de dar la matraca. Además interactúa relativamente poco, está enfocado 100% a crear contenido y al posicionamiento.


----------



## danirock (17 Feb 2021)

Por cierto ya he ignorado a todos los CM que hemos ido citando, y qué diferencia. (La verdad es que está un poco más soso, claro, solo hay temas normales, pero merece mucho la pena, lo recomiendo).


----------



## Vosk (17 Feb 2021)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Yo creo que no es una persona sino más bien tiene que ser una cuenta que use una "empresa" de estas que crean opinión o algo, es imposible estar 24x7 con ese nivel de dar la matraca. Además interactúa relativamente poco, está enfocado 100% a crear contenido y al posicionamiento.



Creo que el fatalista tuvo hace años una cuenta muy activa, se llamaba elfinseacerca, no sé si la recordáis, pero es clavadito. Creo que no es generador de tráfico, es un pobre diablo que trata de llamar la atención. Me está empezando a dar incluso pena.


----------



## Vosk (17 Feb 2021)

danirock dijo:


> Por cierto ya he ignorado a todos los CM que hemos ido citando, y qué diferencia. (La verdad es que está un poco más soso, claro, solo hay temas normales, pero merece mucho la pena, lo recomiendo).



Ya te digo si hay diferencia, estimo que si haces eso la actividad de lo que ves en el foro baja un 80%, lo que demuestra que aproximadamente un 80% de las cuentas han sido creadas exclusivamente para joder el debate crítico, tal como indica el OP en el título de este hilo.


----------



## Sanchijuela (17 Feb 2021)

danirock dijo:


> Por cierto ya he ignorado a todos los CM que hemos ido citando, y qué diferencia. (La verdad es que está un poco más soso, claro, solo hay temas normales, pero merece mucho la pena, lo recomiendo).



Te queda niquelado. Aparte de que detectas más facilmente a la morralla de trolles, cm's, spameros, y demás fauna.


----------



## FilibustHero (17 Feb 2021)

Vosk dijo:


> Ya te digo si hay diferencia, estimo que si haces eso la actividad de lo que ves en el foro baja un 80%, lo que demuestra que aproximadamente un 80% de las cuentas han sido creadas exclusivamente para joder el debate crítico, tal como indica el OP en el título de este hilo.



Yo creo que la finalidad de los CM son los lectores (que esos no tienen ignore) y los robots de indexación (que tampoco tienen ignore) para crear "opinión". En la medida que el resto de foreros entran al trapo están haciendo el caldo gordo de todo el tinglado. (Y reconozco que muchas veces yo soy el primero en entrar al trapo, no puedo evitarlo  )


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (17 Feb 2021)

Hace unos meses pensaba que no había solución -y no lo hay-, no obstante con el tiempo, cuando te acostumbras, con sólo con ver un hilo de mierda, en un minuto ves si es una cuenta a sueldo. Al fin y al cabo los que las llevan son los mismos aunque utilicen 100 cuentas anuales por cabeza.

Para el que no lo sepa con solo clicar en el avatar de una cuenta ya sale el botón ignorar.


----------



## danirock (17 Feb 2021)

Vosk dijo:


> JO-DER con el "nuevo" multi de Galisiano, Antonio Panteras, es el empleado por excelencia de calopez. Captura de ahora mismo en tendencias. 1º puesto. Con sus temas invent preferidos. Acojonante.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 574958



Pues parece que el chaval es pluriempleado. También le paga Electrik (Forocoches)


----------



## looku (17 Feb 2021)

Prueba a entrar en Público y en elDiario.es. Eso sí que son bulos, fake news y adoctrinamiento para progres.

El que abras este hilo es buena señal, significa que los progres queréis por narices adoctrinar y eliminar todo lo que no sea el pensamiento único.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (17 Feb 2021)

Estos invents repetidos deben ser el pan de cada día en los principales foros y redes (ya puse alguna pillada que también aparecía en twiter). ¿El problema? Saturación de hilos cagándose en hombres y mujeres, inmis y autóctonos, derecha e izquierda, funcis, autónomos, parados y pensionistas. Nunca hacen hilos limpios, siempre *mierda suicida pro-enzarzamiento entre remeros. *
Os agradezco la captura, la dejo enmarcada para que se vea.

El webmaster de burbuja ha abierto desde marzo tres hilos sobre las colas del hambre de Madrid, cosa que a él tres cojones le importa la miseria de los demás, es un mensaje de pago contra Ayuso (conste que a mi me importa un pimiento Ayuso y cualquier actor político), dos hilos de aviso de baneo y reporte contra negacionistas, un hilo y varios mensajes del amigo del cole, mas una docena mas de bajas de su entorno ficticio. Y todavía entra alguno por el hilo llamando a los participantes, facha o progre según el día.

Yo no sé que ventajas tiene este discurso oficial de Caín, es imposible que de aquí salgo algo bueno.


----------



## danirock (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## danirock (17 Feb 2021)

Otro de los siembra alarmas y sustos:


----------



## danirock (17 Feb 2021)

Y hace 7 años, dale que dale:


----------



## danirock (17 Feb 2021)

En 2016, seguía con sus mismos temas:


----------



## danirock (17 Feb 2021)

Y en 2018 aún no perdía las esperanzas del cataclismo:


----------



## danirock (17 Feb 2021)

Y sigue con su porquería:


----------



## danirock (17 Feb 2021)

Éste es de los más patéticos, pero oye, tiene su público parece ser:


----------



## danirock (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## danirock (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## danirock (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## Sanchijuela (17 Feb 2021)

danirock dijo:


> Y sigue con su porquería:
> Ver archivo adjunto 575500




Bueno, de ese máquina lo que no se puede negar es que es perseverante.  Desde 2014 nada menos.


----------



## Vosk (18 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien puede explicar cómo sistemáticamente el CM Antonio Panteras consigue estar en el primer puesto de Tendencias por delante de hilos que le triplican e incluso cuatriplican el número de respuestas?. Captura de ahora mismo. La cosa está clara.


----------



## Vosk (19 Feb 2021)

Aquí tenemos a un troll recién salido del horno, se registró ayer por la tarde y ya lleva 60 mensajes, 11 para abrir hilos. Aunque tiene el perfil oculto ha sido fácil encontrar los hilos que abre, y viendo las temáticas de los mismos...vemos que es más de lo mismo.







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/*que-hacen-los-casados-cuando-dejan-de-atraerse-por-viejunismo-gordura-fealdad*.1506651/unread

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/*los-animales-sufren-frustracion-existencial*.1506739/unread

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/*como-sabes-si-eres-hetero-si-nunca-te-han-follado-el-culo*.1506752/unread

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/*cuantos-anos-le-echais-a-dabuti*.1506782/unread

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/*el-presidente-de-tanzania-dice-que-no-permitira-que-los-blancos-prueben-alli-sus-farmacos-pais-covid-free-con-cero-muertos-y-cero-contagios*.1506661/unread

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/*por-que-las-mujeres-se-divorcian-hasta-de-los-alfas*.1506717/unread

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/*por-que-son-tan-feos-los-vascos-y-las-vascas*.1506779/unread

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/*voy-a-ver-el-ultimo-tango-en-paris-cojo-klinex*.1506692/unread

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/*por-que-las-moscas-arriesgan-tanto-acercandose-a-los-humanos*.1506701/unread

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/*le-dais-muchas-vueltas-a-la-almohada-buscando-el-lado-frio*.1506744/unread

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/*montarse-un-gimnasio-en-casa*.1506686/unread


----------



## Vosk (19 Feb 2021)

Esto es un no parar. Las repeticiones de hilos las hace el propio CM-Trol del PP. Sus 6 páginas de hilos abiertos por él son así.

La respuesta de Wismichu cuando chicas le DENUNCIAN por lo que les hizo... Simplemente increíble.
La respuesta de Wismichu cuando chicas le DENUNCIAN por lo que les hizo... Simplemente increíble.
La respuesta de Wismichu cuando chicas le DENUNCIAN por lo que les hizo... Simplemente increíble.


La Cataluña motor económico de España y en la que se vivía en paz y bien ya no existe por culpa del independentismo y de los abstencionistas.
Los cachorros de Hasel queman Barcelona pero corren como putas en Madrid


Habla una de las víctimas de Wismichu: así extorsionaba para que se desnudaran niñas de 14 años y cobraba por ello
Habla una de las víctimas de Wismichu: así extorsionaba para que se desnudaran niñas de 14 años y cobraba por ello
Habla una de las víctimas de Wismichu: así extorsionaba para que se desnudaran niñas de 14 años y cobraba por ello

DalasReview remata a Wismichu: condenado por darle tres botellazos y escupir a un chaval. Wismichu tiene antecedentes y es un acosador de menores
DalasReview remata a Wismichu: condenado por darle tres botellazos y escupir a un chaval. Wismichu tiene antecedentes y es un acosador de menores
DalasReview remata a Wismichu: condenado por darle tres botellazos y escupir a un chaval. Wismichu tiene antecedentes y es un acosador de menores


----------



## capitan anchoa (19 Feb 2021)

tristezadeclon dijo:


> menudo trabajazo, me quito el sombrero
> 
> por poner un pero diría q te ha faltado mencionar lo de la publicidad, q por momentos es desesperante
> 
> ...



Bueno, Burbuja al menos "es legible"... forocoches es un antro total... donde los hilos son puro "caca culo pedo pis", ya mediavida ni hablamos... foro rojo por excelencia donde más de una vez y de dos han aparecido mensajes con apología al terrorismo y a favor de ETA, con eso lo digo todo.


----------



## Sanchijuela (19 Feb 2021)

usuario14 dijo:


> sí, sobre todo si es en club que lo modera el creador del club y los que el creador del club asigne como moderadores... no creo que exista mejor alternativa, al menos merece que se pruebe ese sistema antes de descartarlo como hacen muchos mientras se quejan del resto



Gracias por la info, habrá que considerar la posibilidad de emigrar, porque esto esta dejado de la mano de Dios.

Hasta hay foreros que pone debajo de su avatar que es moderador, y se lo ha puesto el mismo. 

Por no hablar de clonadores de cuentas y trolles de variados pelajes.


----------



## Sanchijuela (22 Feb 2021)

Y el supuesto admin del foro, posteando en Política entre troles y clones, flipo en colorines:

Errejón deja de seguir en Twitter a Echeique y este le responde con un unfollow

Ha habido un momento en que su hilo estaba entre uno de* @rurarum* y otro de *@iejeowkqherifpdksa* , las últimas "adquisiciones" del foro, ¡lástima de captura de pantalla!.


----------



## Sanchijuela (22 Feb 2021)

¡Vaya! algo se mueve:

Han bloqueado la cuenta del clon de mierda @rejon. y le han quitado el avatar clonado del forero @rejon , ya era hora. Imagino que el multi @huzaan , @Burt Lancaster , @owpex , estará bastante jodido, me alegro.


----------



## Vosk (23 Feb 2021)

De nuevo se demuestra que el forero Antonio Panteras es empleado de este foro. Si comparamos las estadísticas del hilo que actualmente tiene en tendencias (sobre Hasel) muy por encima del que abrió el forero Futuro Europeo (casa grandes), vemos que *no hay explicación lógica*.

Captura del foro Economía donde se ven las estadísticas de los dos hilos. Los dos abiertos con apenas unas horas de diferencia.


----------



## Vosk (23 Feb 2021)

@Amenaza Fantasma mira qué bueno, te acuerdas de Galisano verdad?, pues con su "nuevo" multi (Calvo Pancetoso) reconoce que le he cazado. Primero le he enviado un mp saludándole, y le da a like







Y luego, en un hilo invent que ha abierto ocurre esto:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/*la-depresion-me-vuelve-a-tocar-los-cojones*.1508792/



Vosk dijo:


> Galisiano por lo que veo sigues con tus invent eh?





Vosk dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/*tengo-un-becario-ingeniero-que-sabe-menos-que-el-de-fp*.1495663/
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/*acabo-de-salir-del-curro-y-voy-a-donar-sangre-covid*.1490699/
> 
> ...





Vosk dijo:


> Ves? ya nos vamos entiendo galisiano



Y me lo zanquea JOJOJO


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (23 Feb 2021)

Gracias Vosk, veo que tienes bien calado a ese mercenario, bien sea un asalariado del calvo o el propio calvo desde su agujero en Aluche.

Como el resto de las cosas vertidas por los profesionales de los medios, sean tan "reales"como este foro, vamos apañaos en cuestiones desde políticos, sus políticas y hasta el telediario.

Porca miseria.


----------



## Vosk (23 Feb 2021)

Que no Gali, aquí tienes algunos hilos que has abierto con tu cuenta de galisiano y con la de calvo pancetoso.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ia-tener-minimo-un-b2-real-de-ingles.1250290/
¿Cuántas horas crees que son necesarias para aprobar un B2 de inglés FROM SCRATCH?

Tras 7 años de CARRERA y 3 de MÁSTER he hecho esta web
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-dos-masteres-y-buen-nivel-de-ingles.1247953/

Además ya has reconocido que te inventas los temas, ahora te pasa como a Pedro el pastor.


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (25 Feb 2021)

up


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (25 Feb 2021)

Pues mira yo no sé si es casualidad o no, pero cuando veo a la gente más crítica con los medios, el sistema económico, las corporaciones, la banca, los políticos, en general con todo, vienen de repente los voceros del poder a decir que bien está todo, que riqueza hay y que poco menos que eres mala persona si no alabas a un elitista. Cómo tú plantees algo más allá de lo que hay y haya gente que siga esa disconformidad o quiera otra cosa, normalmente de repente entra un aluvión de gente así, no sé si CMs o qué, pero esto se repite en distintos foros y años.


----------



## LMLights (8 Mar 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> yo recomiendo usar el ignore a discreccion, no lo habia usado nunca pero en cosa de 1 mes he dejado la web mas limpia que un disco duro del pp antes de mandarlo a los juzgados



¿Qué haces cuando llegas a los 1000 ignorados?


----------



## LMLights (8 Mar 2021)

Neomaravedis dijo:


> Hay que poner un botón para valorar los usuarios que escribe o crean temas nuevos. Un botón que permita identificar a los creadores de "mierda" y tirar sus temas y perfiles para abajo rapidamente.



Estarías dando más poder de voto (y veto) a los multis. El foro está enmierdado porque así lo quiere el Lidl. No hay solución para éste foro. Fue bonito mientras duró.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 Mar 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> ¿Qué haces cuando llegas a los 1000 ignorados?



para cuando llegue al limite ya habran bajado las gpus y tendre pc nuevo con el que estare jugando a los juegos que he almacenado desde el 2015, muahahahaha , entonces entrare 1 vez a la semana para llamar subhumano de mierda a xicomalo o a dabuti y a otra cosa mariposa


----------



## Castellan00 (11 Mar 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> Estarías dando más poder de voto (y veto) a los multis. El foro está enmierdado porque así lo quiere el Lidl. No hay solución para éste foro. Fue bonito mientras duró.



Los terrorístas informáticos, esos si que enmierdan todo.

El terrorísta informático.


----------



## Sanchijuela (15 Mar 2021)

Nuevas cuentas de @juanaaa , ya bloqueda. Ahora es *@felipemarcial66 , @machoomega87 y @junes8 *

Inasequible al desaliento.

Y *@huzaan *, también bloqueado, ahora es *@pagascal *

Y *@Voodoo* , también bloqueado, ahora es *@Blitzo *

La verdad es que esto ya empieza a ser desagradable.


----------



## Sanchijuela (16 Mar 2021)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Nuevas cuentas de @juanaaa , ya bloqueda. Ahora es *@felipemarcial66 , @machoomega87 y @junes8 *



En las últimas horas ha borrado el contenido de la cuentas que he citado, y el de otra nueva, *@hormigaverde , *¿como se explica que pueda borrar lo que le dé la gana cuando le da la gana? a estas alturas de la película, lo tengo claro, cristalino.

Por poder hacer, ha hecho desaparecer los privados con los que me ha bombardeado, tan solo han quedado los títulos ¿quién puede hacer eso?.


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (25 Mar 2021)

Buen hilo


----------



## Anticriminal (25 Mar 2021)

Buen tema ciertamente.


----------



## Guillotin (25 Mar 2021)

¿Quien lo podia imaginar?
Estoy conmocionado por este dexcubrimiento.


----------



## Lian (25 Mar 2021)

Yo algo me imaginaba por las respuestas de algunos que responden a la crítica sana o el argumento con mala baba, y por otra parte la cantidad de hilos nuevos cada día, casi todos de la misma cuerda. Algunos los distingues porque son chorradas de niños rata, pero otros se ve claramente las intenciones. Me registré aquí porque pensaba que uno se podía informar y aprender cosas de economía en general, vivienda, etc, pero veo que es casi peor esto que seguir en la ignorancia.

Está claro que no queda una sola cosa sana que no corrompa el dinero, pero llegar ya a intentar anular la crítica, el debate o los principios y valores es realmente repugnante.


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Mar 2021)

El problema no es ya que hayan convertido esto en un pozo de mierda de niños rata como lo fue siempre ese otro lugar

El problema es que lo que estan NIÑORRATIZANDO, es la sociedad entera. No es solo que haya habido una horda de multis IA cagando por todas partes. Esque los clasicos que ya habian aqui, ahora se comportan tambien como si fueran multis cagones pomperos de mierda, y en la calle, son igual


----------



## LMLights (29 Mar 2021)

Lian dijo:


> Yo algo me imaginaba por las respuestas de algunos que responden a la crítica sana o el argumento con mala baba, y por otra parte la cantidad de hilos nuevos cada día, casi todos de la misma cuerda.



Aburren a las ovejas.


----------



## Sanchijuela (30 Mar 2021)

Ya está aquí otra vez mi troll preferido troleándome la cuenta, @juanaaa :







me he hecho republicano, ya es hora de que en España tengamos una República con Irene Montero como Jefa del Estado


estaba hablando con un amigo comunista y ambos coincidíamos en muchas cosas. Parece ser que el origen de la corrupción en España está en el modelo borbónico . al final nos pusimos de acuerdo y llegó la hora para apoyar la República en España. necesitamos que se realice un Referendum en España...




www.burbuja.info










Podemos - VOX me ha decepcionado, a partir de ahora votaré a Podemos


ya no me engañan más , los de VOX están más cerca del PSOE que lo que esta Unidas Podemos ahora mismo. Lo que ha hecho VOX no tiene perdón. Ahora podréis decir lo que queráis para justificarles, pero lo cierto es que ahora es más rentable votar al coletas que seguir cayendo en el mismo error...




www.burbuja.info










Podemos - tal y como están las cosas lo mejor es que votemos a Pablo Iglesias


la Comunidad de Madrid esta mejor gobernada por la izquierda que por la derecha y esto es siempre ha sido así. Ayuso no me merece ninguna confianza, en cambio Pablo ya tiene experiencia al frente del gobierno de España .




www.burbuja.info


----------



## auyador (30 Mar 2021)

Otro nuevo @Poncornatxo


----------



## Sanchijuela (31 Mar 2021)

Ojo al tal *@zosimo* , como trolea, es la enésima cuenta de @juanaaa, y luego borra hilos enteros, eso no lo puede hacer un usuario normal, yo lo he intentado y no puedo.


----------



## FilibustHero (31 Mar 2021)

Yo reconozco que a veces ... entro al trapo. Y por tanto les subo los hilos.


----------



## Sanchijuela (31 Mar 2021)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Yo reconozco que a veces ... entro al trapo. Y por tanto les subo los hilos.



Eso nos pasa a todos mogollón de veces, salvo cuando es un troll pesado que acaba hartando.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Mar 2021)

Juan Frioman Frizelme dijo:


> Al foro lo arruinan los derechistas.



Todo lo contrario, la gracia de este foro esta precisamente en que esta repleto de derechistas.


----------



## Descubridor (31 Mar 2021)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Ojo al tal *@zosimo* , como trolea, es la enésima cuenta de @juanaaa, y luego borra hilos enteros, eso no lo puede hacer un usuario normal, yo lo he intentado y no puedo.






auyador dijo:


> Otro nuevo @Poncornatxo



Vaya, veo que no hay en Burbuja escasez de troles ¡vaya temita!


----------



## Sanchijuela (1 Abr 2021)

Y @juanaaa vuelve a la carga 

*@Sanchijue|a*


Mis disculpas a @Amenaza Fantasma por haberle "troleado" un poco este hilo con mi problema.

Edito para constatar que el staff de Burbuja ha tomado cartas en el asunto que me estaba afectando.


----------



## Descubridor (2 Abr 2021)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Y @juanaaa vuelve a la carga
> 
> *@Sanchijue|a*
> 
> ...



Son buenas noticias, aunque lleguen con evidente retraso.


----------



## Sanchijuela (5 Abr 2021)

Pues ya tenemos aquí a *@juanaaa *en todo su explendor con su super-enésima cuenta:
*
@Latvinie *


----------



## hartman (5 Abr 2021)

rocio vidal deberia estar documentandote para preparra tu intervencion el sabado noche en la secta.


----------



## Charlie_69 (5 Abr 2021)

Que trabajazo, buenisimo hilo destruyendo con un solo mensaje una campaña que debe costar miles de euros


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (5 Abr 2021)

Sachijuela gordooooooo sal de casa fracasao


----------



## Sanchijuela (5 Abr 2021)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Sachijuela gordooooooo sal de casa fracasao



Ya, si ya había observado que te falta un hervor, no te lo había dicho por educación, pero te falta un hervor.


----------



## Chulita (5 Abr 2021)

@Amenaza Fantasma Virgen Santa, cómo te han destrozado el hilo los malnacidos.


----------



## anduriña (15 Abr 2021)

Arriba. Buen hilo. Lo acabo de descubrir.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (16 Abr 2021)

Refloto tema de esencial visionado. Debería tener chincheta en el principal.


----------



## Lian (24 Abr 2021)

Ahora mismo el foro está caído


----------



## Chulita (25 Abr 2021)

Vosk dijo:


> Esto es un no parar. Las repeticiones de hilos las hace el propio CM-Trol del PP. Sus 6 páginas de hilos abiertos por él son así.
> 
> La respuesta de Wismichu cuando chicas le DENUNCIAN por lo que les hizo... Simplemente increíble.
> La respuesta de Wismichu cuando chicas le DENUNCIAN por lo que les hizo... Simplemente increíble.
> ...



A todos estos que nombrais ya los tenía en el ignore. Me falta Antonio Panteras. Insoportable.


----------



## Monsieur George (1 May 2021)

Arriba!!!!!


----------



## sorosgay (1 May 2021)

Os cuento por qué los tíos no ligáis.


Tras esta pandemia como no había forma de conocer gente me he dado a las apps de ligar y he visto que muchos tíos os quejáis de que hoy en día ligar es muy difícil. Os explico el por qué desde una perspectiva femenina. Voy a ser brutalmente honesta, asi que si eres un dolido por la verdad sal...




www.burbuja.info






*asi actuan en taringa:*


----------



## Rainbow_Warriors (11 May 2021)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Refloto tema de esencial visionado. Debería tener chincheta en el principal.



Un hilo muy clarificador.


----------



## Anticriminal (11 May 2021)

*Al dueño de este foro debían de pegarle un tiro en la nuca no vamos a engañarnos ya.

En fin si alguien quiere tenemos dirección de su restaurante favorito.*


----------



## Maybe (12 May 2021)

@Anticriminal, tu último mensaje resulta chocante viniendo de alguien que lleva un nick como el tuyo 

No lo cito por si quieres borrarlo, sería una pena que por un comentario desafortunado cerrasen o eliminasen un hilo tan bueno como éste y todo el trabajo del op acabase en la basura.

Y ya que estamos, ¿podrías explicar la última frase? La del restaurante, no la entiendo: 'tenemos', ¿quiénes? ¿de qué restaurante hablas?


----------



## Anticriminal (12 May 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> @Anticriminal, tu último mensaje resulta chocante viniendo de alguien que lleva un nick como el tuyo
> 
> No lo cito por si quieres borrarlo, sería una pena que por un comentario desafortunado cerrasen o eliminasen un hilo tan bueno como éste y todo el trabajo del op acabase en la basura.
> 
> Y ya que estamos, ¿podrías explicar la última frase? La del restaurante, no la entiendo: 'tenemos', ¿quiénes? ¿de qué restaurante hablas?



Comenzaré respondiendo a tu última pregunta del restaurante: "Calopez tiene una cuenta de gmail. Las cuentas de gmail son inseguras. Debido a ello usando tan sólo su nombre de usuario de email localizé una cuenta en la que hizo una reseña de google maps de un restaurante madrileño. Calopez alude que es su restaurante favorito. ¿Cuándo escribió esta reseña? El año pasado. Por lo tanto "sabemos" quien quiera saberlo, yo incluida, a donde solía ir a comer."
Esto es totalmente legal. Calopez usa sus emais de forma bastante extravagante y por eso se encuentran cosas suyas personales por toda internet. Alternativamente podría darse el caso de que haya escrito estas cosas para engañar a cualquiera que dea con esos datos. Quien sabe, podría ser posible. Todo es posible. Yo descarto nada.
Tras esta explicación,si quieres ir a la policía a denunciarme, por favor, hazlo con mi venia, le comentas también que esa misma persona a la que quieres proteger hasta tal grado de fnatismo permite que se reproduzcan y suban a su propia página web "abusos sexuales, agresiones brutales a personas desnudas que escapan aterrorizadas, violaciones necrofílicas, cropofilia, y otro tipo de contenido sexual que no puede ser verificado que sea consentido sin borrarlas en ningun momento a pesar de que muchos usuarios se haquejado de tal contenido"

Bien tras esta respuesta proseguiré comentando lo que quería comentar más abajo -> -> ->

*Awwwwwwwwww 

Pero si sólo es una bromaaaaaaaaaaaa 

No va en seriooooooo 

Bueno vaaaaaa UN POCO EN SERIO... teniendo en cuenta que lo mismo hacen todos los días en burbuja sin que el dueño que navega haga nada al respecto y que ni banea a usuarios que hasta suben fotos de necrofilia, agresiones sexuales a discapacitados etc etc

Ya te digo yo que este hilo no lo cierran ni aunque lo llenes de vídeos guarros, decapitaciones de gatos y/o agresiones brutales a gente desnuda escapando aterrorizada y/o agresiones sexuales a discapacitados.*

Creo que después de esto que he escrito y teniendo en cuenta el número de veces que la palabra tironuqueable ha sido escrita en este foro, el mismo dueño no puede pedir que no se use en su contra. Si para otros vale, para él también.
Si no quiere que yo escriba eso sobre él... pues que comience a proteger a los demás a los que amenazan con matar en este mismo foro, a los que han sido photoshoppeados con cosas sexuales para chanza de todos los usuarios, a los grabados acosados sexualmente sin que él moviese un dedo ni tras repetirselo muchas veces, llegando a escribirle en twitter, su empresa en la que supuestamente trabaja como secretario, la dirección de contacto del foro etc etc

*Finalmente como addendum, la inserción de los siguientes emoticonos en mis mensajes ->  es mi forma de indicar que el mensaje no va totalmente en serio, es irónico sarcástisco o intenta ser comédico.

Bien y tras todo esto que he dicho, vuelvo a hacer hincapié en que la palabra tironuqueable ha sido escrito infinidad de veces en este foro sin ningun tipo de repercusión para los que la usan (ni baneo, ni aviso ni nada de nada) por lo tanto ahora queda con que apechuguen con el anterior mensaje que a ti te ha parecido demasiado agresivo.

No voy a borrarlo sencillamente porque es usual encontrar este tipo de mensajes en otras partes del foro por lo tanto, como se encuentran en otras partes del foro y cosas peores, está permitido por el administrador y los moderadores. No me verás repetirlo muchas veces sin embargo por lo que no deberías de preocuparte, dado que yo no soy como otr@s que por burbuja pululan, tal mensaje no es mi principal credo o religión, como si parece ser el credo de otr@s por este foro.*


----------



## Maybe (12 May 2021)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Tras esta explicación,*si quieres ir a la policía a denunciarme*, por favor, hazlo con mi venia, le comentas también que *esa misma persona a la que quieres proteger hasta tal grado de fnatismo*





Respira, mujer, que no voy a denunciarte (aunque te lo mereces por llamarme fanática de calopez... creo que es lo peor que me han llamado nunca en este antro!).

Sobre el resto del mensaje: sólo plantéate si la mejor forma de luchar contra todo eso que comentas es ponerte a actuar de la misma forma y pasar a convertirte en parte del problema. Flaco favor haces a la causa, en mi opinión.

P.D. Supongo que los supuestos vídeos de abuso que denuncias estarán en Veteranos, yo no los he visto (tengo ese subforo al completo en el ignore... _best decision ever_).


----------



## Anticriminal (13 May 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Respira, mujer, que no voy a denunciarte (aunque te lo mereces por llamarme fanática de calopez... creo que es lo peor que me han llamado nunca en este antro!).
> 
> Sobre el resto del mensaje: sólo plantéate si la mejor forma de luchar contra todo eso que comentas es ponerte a actuar de la misma forma y pasar a convertirte en parte del problema. Flaco favor haces a la causa, en mi opinión.
> 
> P.D. Supongo que los supuestos vídeos de abuso que denuncias estarán en Veteranos, yo no los he visto (tengo ese subforo al completo en el ignore... _best decision ever_).



Que va.

Que yo haya visto en veteranos suben nada malo (quizás porno y zoofilia como máximo).


Es en los perfiles de usuario donde suben de todo prácticamente siempre son los mismos usuarios por eso no tiene excusa que no los baneen. Son cuatro clicks diarios durante una semana para que se les acaben las ganas de seguir.


----------



## Icibatreuh (13 May 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Respira, mujer, que no voy a denunciarte (aunque te lo mereces por llamarme fanática de calopez... creo que es lo peor que me han llamado nunca en este antro!).
> 
> Sobre el resto del mensaje: sólo plantéate si la mejor forma de luchar contra todo eso que comentas es ponerte a actuar de la misma forma y pasar a convertirte en parte del problema. Flaco favor haces a la causa, en mi opinión.
> 
> P.D. Supongo que los supuestos vídeos de abuso que denuncias estarán en Veteranos, yo no los he visto (tengo ese subforo al completo en el ignore... _best decision ever_).



Para ser preciso si pones "tironucable" en el buscador aparecen 43 páginas y si pones "tironuqueable" solo 12. Así que si multiplicamos 55 (43+12) por 35 mensajes de media por página tenemos *1870 veces* que simpáticos foreros han usado esa expresión.


----------



## Maybe (13 May 2021)

No quisiera desviar más el tema central del hilo.

Aclaro que por lo general no me ofende la típica jerga burbujera: tironucable, motosierrable, barrancolanzable, etc. Llamadme rara pero en determinadas ocasiones hasta me saca una sonrisa (porque ya puestos a leer/intercambiar insultos se agradece al menos la creatividad). Si encontré el comentario de @Anticriminal un tanto fuera de lugar fue por el matiz y el contexto, y si sugerí que lo borrase fue para que no eliminasen este hilo. Por suerte no parece que lo vayan a hacer.

La aludida decidió dejarlo, pues ahí se queda. Por mi parte asunto zanjado, podemos continuar con el debate inicial.

¿Seguisteis la campaña electoral madrileña? Los CM's de ambos bandos andaban _on fire _dándolo todo en las redes, no sólo aquí sino también en otros medios. Una auténtica invasión zombie. Parece que para algunas cosas sigue habiendo dinerito, porque no me creo que nadie eche tal cantidad de horas y de bilis por amor al arte


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (13 May 2021)

Mientras discutimos y perdemos los papeles, un administrador web y sus secuaces -de todo pelaje-, se lucran y descojonan a nuestra costa.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (14 May 2021)

Y de cuentas CMs, de eso no cabe duda. Nunca *habéis* sido tantos como desde el 02/2020.



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/search/4217976/#


----------



## Chulita (14 May 2021)

Así mejor, que te has equivocao.


----------



## Chulita (15 May 2021)

Están absolutamente desatados.
Sin ningún tipo de reparo.


Abriendo hilos de las preguntitas de los cojones.

“Cuanto tenemos en el banco, si usamos la ley de la atracción...”


Vaya días que llevamos. 

Curiosamente siempre pasa esto despues de que hayamos tenido
dos semanas de fumigaciones masivas y el nivel de radiación disparado.

Es auténtica magia negra y control mental con tecnología y sugestión.


Y NO SE DAN CUENTA. Foreros inteligentes y supuestamente “despiertos”
hipnitizados regalándoles tochos con todo tipo de información personal.


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (15 May 2021)

Descubridor dijo:


> Vaya, veo que no hay en Burbuja escasez de troles ¡vaya temita!



Hay overbookng de trolles, ya se trollean entre ellos mismos


----------



## Rainbow_Warriors (15 May 2021)

Anticriminal dijo:


> En fin si alguien quiere tenemos dirección de su restaurante favorito.[/B]



¿En Mexico?


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (15 May 2021)

__





Facebook censura a Ferrer-Dalmau, el gran pintor de batallas


“Con lo fácil que es ser español y no complicarte la vida” menudo gilipollas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## A.Rebollo (15 May 2021)

Pero eso es TERRIBLE


----------



## Anticriminal (17 May 2021)

Rainbow_Warriors dijo:


> ¿En Mexico?



En España.


----------



## Anticriminal (17 May 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Mientras discutimos y perdemos los papeles, un administrador web y sus secuaces -de todo pelaje-, se lucran y descojonan a nuestra costa.



Me llama la atención que pongan en ese photoshop lo de caja rural. 
A mi me enviaron emails de caja rural para hacerme phising y también para dejarme caer que me estaban espiando\sabían cosas sobre mi.


----------



## kikepm (17 May 2021)

Brutal el hilo.
Voy a empezar a limpiar de CMs, la cantidad de mierda en los últimos tiempos es exagerada.

Los peores, a mi entender, los trolls prosistema, putos retrasados a sueldo.


----------



## Chulita (17 May 2021)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Me llama la atención que pongan en ese photoshop lo de caja rural.
> A mi me enviaron emails de caja rural para hacerme phising y también para dejarme caer que me estaban espiando\sabían cosas sobre mi.



¿En serio? ¿Cómo te lo dejaron caer? Están ultimamente haciendo mucha campaña de servicios nuevos


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (17 May 2021)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Me llama la atención que pongan en ese photoshop lo de caja rural.
> A mi me enviaron emails de caja rural para hacerme phising y también para dejarme caer que me estaban espiando\sabían cosas sobre mi.



Eso es porque eres una POI Person of Interest. Dile a Kairos que te haga una ficha.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 May 2021)

Sudamericano a sueldo haciéndose pasar por español, abre hilo agenda 203O pro-caida de natalidad. Mensaje que introduce de tapadillo: ódialas.

No hace falta ser un lince para detectar las palabras que le delatan.





__





Pareja de 31 años él, y 44 ella, adoptan "niño" africano de 29 años.


Bueno, decir primero que nada que esta es una cuenta creada exclusivamente para exponer este tema sin temor a posibles represalias. Así que: NO SOY TROLL. Bueno, al lío: Andalucía, pueblo mediano de 8.000-10.000 personas. Charo extra-derroída de 44 años acabante de superar un cáncer de mama...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Chulita (20 May 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Sudamericano a sueldo haciéndose pasar por español, abre hilo agenda 203O pro-caida de natalidad. Mensaje que introduce de tapadillo: ódialas.
> 
> No hace falta ser un lince para detectar las palabras que le delatan.
> 
> ...



Veo tu agenda 2030, te la subo y doblo a tostonazo infumable Pues decidido: ME LARGO DE AQUÍ tema serio ultratocho sin resumen

Infumable tocho lleno de incongruencias y contradicciones.

*Fecha de registro:* hoy
*Perfil capado o abierto*: capado

*Target Message*: Retrato robot del español medio como discapacitado, un don nadie, aspirante a funcionario, sin cojones, esclavo (hasta en el nick lo deja claro)...


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 May 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Veo tu agenda 2030, te la subo y doblo a tostonazo infumable Pues decidido: ME LARGO DE AQUÍ tema serio ultratocho sin resumen
> 
> Infumable tocho lleno de incongruencias y contradicciones.
> 
> ...



¿Sabes cuándo ves una de esas reseñas kilométricas en Amazon, escrita por un _Mendosa Quezada _radom, con una estructura de plantilla que coincide con las de arriba y abajo, que incluye unas fotografías diríase obligatorias, con sus pros y contras detallados y extensos, y con una narrativa inerte donde hay mas humo que contenido?

Así son los dos últimos hilos que acabamos de citar.


----------



## Chulita (20 May 2021)

Acaba de venir Cuquita, para marear aún más con lo de Ceuta.



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/cuquita.163657/#latest-activity



Que no decaiga la frustración, el mareo del borrego. Doble de enfado, de puteo, a 30 grados ya
y con un bozal.

Me recuerda al chiste de Gila del ejercito con un enano en un 600 que insultaba.
No mataba pero desmoralizaba. Igual de Paco, tontorrón, condescendiente...


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 May 2021)

@arrestado en casa, he llegado a la misma conclusión que usted: es el propio calbo el que maneja la cuenta del Promotor.

Hasta hice un meme mensajes atrás.

Utilizar cada canal de comunicación (la ser, sexta, tve, etb, forocoches, burbuja) para emitir un mismo mensaje, adecuándose a cada receptor, a cada nicho y llegar así a TODOS.


----------



## Chulita (20 May 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> ¿Sabes cuándo ves una de esas reseñas kilométricas en Amazon, escrita por un _Mendosa Quezada _radom, con una estructura de plantilla que coincide con las de arriba y abajo, que incluye unas fotografías diríase obligatorias, con sus pros y contras detallados y extensos, y *con una narrativa inerte donde hay mas humo que contenido*?
> 
> Así son los dos últimos hilos que acabamos de citar.



Muy buena. Tal cual. 

Como las reseñas de Amazon, quien las lee lo que busca es confirmar, que le digan que sí, que va a comprar lo más de lo más, los hilos estos igual. La manía tan tonta de necesitar que haya otro como tú, oye.


----------



## Petruska (20 May 2021)

A mi lo que me llama la atención de este foro -Y LO QUE ME MOSQUEA BASTANTE- es que TODOS los foreros escriben SIN faltas de ortografía ninguna, y que además se expresan muy bien. Esto no suele ocurrir en la vida real con la gente de a pie, por eso me mosquea tanto.


----------



## NPCpremiun (20 May 2021)

Yo acabo de meter en el ignore a un cagahilos ( afraz ) abre uno detrás de otro, hilos de mierda. cuenta de 2010, 3264 mensajes, temas creados 1263, de los cuales 1243 son posteriores a marzo 2020, y juraría que el resto de sus mensajes son contestaciones a sus hilos.


Petruska dijo:


> A mi lo que me llama la atención de este foro -Y LO QUE ME MOSQUEA BASTANTE- es que TODOS los foreros escriben SIN faltas de ortografía ninguna, y que además se expresan muy bien. Esto no suele ocurrir en la vida real con la gente de a pie, por eso me mosquea tanto.



A mi me aparece corrector ortográfico por defecto.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 May 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> A mi lo que me llama la atención de este foro -Y LO QUE ME MOSQUEA BASTANTE- es que TODOS los foreros escriben SIN faltas de ortografía ninguna, y que además se expresan muy bien. Esto no suele ocurrir en la vida real con la gente de a pie, por eso me mosquea tanto.



Como el asunto que se destapó oficialmente la semana pasada. 250.000 cuentas que escribían reseñas falsas en Amazon por dinero y productos.

Usaban una plantilla, cuidaba la ortografía, abusaban y alargaban las oraciones con conectores y otros recursos, y lo adornaban *con anécdotas personales*.

El resultado final? Una r*edacción infantil y artificial que cantaba a la legua.*





__





reseñas falsas amazon - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 May 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Yo acabo de meter en el ignore a un cagahilos ( afraz ) abre uno detrás de otro, hilos de mierda. cuenta de 2010, 3264 mensajes, temas creados 1263, de los cuales 1243 son posteriores a marzo 2020, y juraría que el resto de sus mensajes son contestaciones a sus hilos.
> 
> 
> A mi me aparece corrector ortográfico por defecto.



Muy buen ojo si señor. Precisamente comenté por privado sobre esa cuenta y su relación con otras dos. Pero no llegué a ponerlo aquí.

Cuentas creadas hace muchos años y abandonadas, que de pronto se reactivan y empiezan a abrir hilos sin parar, algunas durante 24h seguidas. ¿Varias personas a turnos?

Ha habido un incremento de actividad desde las elecciones de noviembre del 2019, pasando por la cumbre del Clima Madrid diciembre 2019, y desde feb 2020 hasta ahora con el covid.

Por cada telespectador tradicional que pierden en tv y radio, tienen que reconducir la propaganda, los euros y los mamporreros hacia los nuevos canales de Internet.


----------



## arrestado en casa (20 May 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> @arrestado en casa, he llegado a la misma conclusión que usted: es el propio calbo el que maneja la cuenta del Promotor.
> 
> Hasta hice un meme mensajes atrás.
> 
> Utilizar cada canal de comunicación (la ser, sexta, tve, etb, forocoches, burbuja) para emitir un mismo mensaje, adecuándose a cada receptor, a cada nicho y llegar así a TODOS.



El promotroll, Ultrapaco, Txusky, xicomalo... Mas muchísimas más.

Las ha ido utilizando según le interesaba


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (20 May 2021)

arrestado en casa dijo:


> El promotroll, Ultrapaco, Txusky, xicomalo... Mas muchísimas más.
> 
> Las ha ido utilizando según le interesaba



Aquí puse lo que creo que son cuentas manejadas por él propio Lidel. Este llegará a los ochenta años y seguirá escribiendo 1000 mensajes diarios con 25 cuentas por un puñado de dólares.


----------



## arrestado en casa (20 May 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Aquí puse lo que creo que son cuentas manejadas por él propio Lidel. Este llegará a los ochenta años y seguirá escribiendo 1000 mensajes diarios con 25 cuentas por un puñado de dólares.



lo bueno es cuando se confunde y postea cosas "de dereshas" con la cuenta de dabuti


----------



## frankie83 (20 May 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Yo acabo de meter en el ignore a un cagahilos ( afraz ) abre uno detrás de otro, hilos de mierda. cuenta de 2010, 3264 mensajes, temas creados 1263, de los cuales 1243 son posteriores a marzo 2020, y juraría que el resto de sus mensajes son contestaciones a sus hilos.
> 
> 
> A mi me aparece corrector ortográfico por defecto.



Lo que molesta además es que aunque lo tengas en el ignore sigues viendo sus mierdas de hilos en la lista, y son siempre una buena cantidad, todos los días, ademas hay de afraz de alfraz de afraz2 todos así debe de tener una lista infinita de usuarios


----------



## frankie83 (20 May 2021)

arrestado en casa dijo:


> lo bueno es cuando se confunde y postea cosas "de dereshas" con la cuenta de dabuti



El perro es calopez?? Jajajaja esa imagen


----------



## Johnsons (20 May 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Aquí puse lo que creo que son cuentas manejadas por él propio Lidel. Este llegará a los ochenta años y seguirá escribiendo 1000 mensajes diarios con 25 cuentas por un puñado de dólares.



Hombre, está claro que la cuenta dabuti no puede estar asociada al abuelete ese al que siempre hacen referencia, por maquetación de los mensajes y por forma de expresarse....

pero el Perro?! Si esto fuera cierto llego a dos conclusiones:

- el lidel padece o padecerá esquizofrenia en breve.

- burbuja es una pequeña matrix donde el demiurgo lo controla todo. Los burbujos vivimos en lo más profundo de la caverna de Platón.

firmado otro exiliado de forocarros. Su hilo oficial de covid es el vivo retrato de la enfermedad mental....


----------



## arrestado en casa (21 May 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> El perro es calopez?? Jajajaja esa imagen





Johnsons dijo:


> Hombre, está claro que la cuenta dabuti no puede estar asociada al abuelete ese al que siempre hacen referencia, por maquetación de los mensajes y por forma de expresarse....
> 
> pero el Perro?! Si esto fuera cierto llego a dos conclusiones:
> 
> ...



Sólo tenéis que ver este hilo para ver cómo ha ido moviendo las cuentas para generar diferentes tipos de tráfico




__





El manejo de CALOPEZ de sus trolles ha sido magistral


Y lo ha ido manejando por fases Hasta mediados de Abril: Sus trolles de "derechas" (ultrapaco, txusky_g, Chimpu, lacambra...) dedicados a amplificar la psyop mediante el famoso hilo de 200000 páginas y miles de hilos más sobre cualquier chorrada coronavírica: que si niños infectados, que si un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## NPCpremiun (21 May 2021)

curiosamente a raiz de estar ahora leyendo este hilo, he echado un vistazo a mi ignore y encontré 2 casos curiosos:

*calopez sadico demente*
Forero Paco Demier

Mensajes 0 
Reputación 0 
Puntos 8
*remote work 3 days a week*
Cuñado nija · 41

Mensajes 0 
Reputación 0 
Puntos 28
No soy de ignore fácil pero intuyo que algo escribieron, y no poco, luego borrarían, y ya no aparecen como usuarios.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (21 May 2021)

Bueno, ya estamos a mayo de 2021 y está todo lleno de CMs rojos, follanegros, covidiotas


----------



## Chulita (22 May 2021)

A la desesperada. Esto es el floodeo de la escoria CM posteando directamente en Conspiraciones.
Tema de moda para despistar: Ceuta e inmigración.

Vaya semana más insoportable.


----------



## Chulita (22 May 2021)

Ahora mismo en mi Inbox. 

Que me calle y les deje ensuciar postear y recopilar datos preguntar inocentemente.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (22 May 2021)

Echad un ojo a este hilo


https://m.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8572165



Creo que hay mas CMs lowcost de los que imaginamos. A tiempo parcial, o que lo intentan por probar a cambio de una miseria, lo dejan y aparecen cien más.

Ahí hablan de reseñas mal-pagadas, abandonos y un foro específico.
En el caso que nos ocupa, tráfico web, propaganda e ideologías, en la primera página de este hilo puse la captura del cansino traffiker ofreciendo trabajo.
En Workana por ejemplo, de vez en cuando aparece alguna oferta de lo que viene a ser un animador web.

Me ha sorprendido que alguien abra un hilo en burbuja defendiendo a cuentas CM evidentes como afraz e Israel García. Demasiada rabieta para un profesional. ¿Viene una generación de generadores de tráfico pobretones, de quince minutos de actividad diaria?








Desenmascarando a Chulita que va acusando a todo el mundo de ser CM


@Chulita he leído varios hilos de este usuario, ignoro si es hombre , mujer ,trans, no binario, me da exactamente igual . que es un degenerad@ no tengo ninguna duda. funciona de esta manera : acusa a varios usuarios de ser CM (Comunity Manager) , se dedica exclusivamente a ello , a...




www.burbuja.info





En las reseñas remuneradas, por lo visto la mayoría no puede aspirar a más. Quien paga prefiere muchos usuarios con pocos comentarios y originales en lugar de unos pocos reviewers repitiéndose durante ocho horas al día

Hasta ahora pensaba que los nuevos y pequeños cagahilos estaban haciendo un trabajo gratis sin darse cuenta, puede que sea otra cosa y se trate del ejercito peor pagado de la historia, vendidos por un cheque regalo.


----------



## Chulita (22 May 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Echad un ojo a este hilo
> 
> 
> https://m.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8572165
> ...



Lo peor es que hay foreros que le dan crédito. Mucho viajar por el cosmos y por el etérico. Micha elevación y luego están dormidos.


Brillante análisis. En efecto. Al “usuario” le ha reventado un par o tres o cuatro mensajes que he dejado esta tarde a los agentes/CM que han estado atacando con furia porcina. Uno ensuciando el subforo Conspiraciones y otro, dentro de la categoría de ”preguntones” abriendo encuesta, al que he llamado ‘vago’, por abrir un hilo para recopilar información que podría obtener leyendo el propio foro. 
Me han dado zanks a mis comentarios y bang! al rato tenía a la escoria esa hecha una furia insultandome en privado. MUY LOW COST.


----------



## frankie83 (22 May 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 665979
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias por confirmar que ese también lo es, normal vamos, acababa de abrir un hilo contra los que dicen que todos son CM.. jaja, y se creen listos, van a acabar hablando entre ellos solos.


----------



## Chulita (23 May 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> gracias por confirmar que ese también lo es, normal vamos, acababa de abrir un hilo contra los que dicen que todos son CM.. jaja, y se creen listos, van a acabar hablando entre ellos solos.



He tenido que sacarlo del ignore para leerlo.

Ridículo hasta decir basta y decepcionantes algunos foreros que van de lúcidos. No por prestarle atención, sino por no saber diferenciar y ver el ataque que sufre el foro y el ejercito de subnormales dañinos (con suerte MUY LOW COST) que tenemos aquí cada día. Con sus hechizos, su numerología de mierda, su miedo, su recopilación de datos...


No, no. El hilo lo ha abierto de rabieta contra mí.


----------



## frankie83 (23 May 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> He tenido que sacarlo del ignore para leerlo.
> 
> Ridículo hasta decir basta y decepcionantes algunos foreros que van de lúcidos. No por prestarle atención, sino por no saber diferenciar y ver el ataque que sufre el foro y el ejercito de subnormales dañinos (con suerte MUY LOW COST) que tenemos aquí cada día. Con sus hechizos, su numerología de mierda, su miedo, su recopilación de datos...



me di cuenta cuando leí el hilo de destruir burbuja de cuántos de ellos ya tenia en el ignore, pero ahora me he vuelto más eficiente, se detectan a simple vista, y si no, alguien siempre se lee por allí que abre los ojos. al fin y al cabo se detectan porque son más tontos, y su discurso pueril


----------



## 1447 (23 May 2021)

Los community managers se follan a las foreras por posicionaditos.

Tds putas


----------



## Chulita (23 May 2021)

Esto mismo, esto mismo pensaba yo hoy. De hecho llego a pensar que este foro fue “mandao a hacer” en los años previos de la Burbuja. Como los había calcados, en su día en UK, por ej. No creo, si quiera, que Calopez y su historia de éxito (cuando fueron a contarlo a Intereconomía) fuera todo producto de mera casualidad.

Sencillamente, no existen esas casualidades. No puede ser casualidad todo lo que comentas. Es que, em efecto, es calcao.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (23 May 2021)

Los hilos de oro están enterrados entre tanta basura que no salen siempre en las búsquedas. Peor aún, cuando un usuario descontento borra su cuenta, sus mensajes también se eliminan. Que conste que he aprendido cosas valiosas en el foro que ya no se pueden consultar. 

Creo que son las limitaciones de los foros, se apelotonan los mensajes, caen en el olvido e incluso está mal visto reflotar hilos. Se duplican los hilos y son difíciles de navegar. Son malas enciclopedias de conocimiento. Más aún cuando no se respetan las categorías para publicar propaganda política en bolsa e inversiones o cosas peores. 

Las publicaciones doradas del foro deberían estar mantenidas y actualizadas en una wikipedia.


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (23 May 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> P.D. Supongo que los supuestos vídeos de abuso que denuncias estarán en Veteranos, yo no los he visto (tengo ese subforo al completo en el ignore... _best decision ever_).



Precisamente Veteranos es el peor subforo. ¿Porqué?. Porque se trata de usuarios premium con muchos posts y hace falta un mínimo de años para entrar en Veteranos. Por eso es el subforo más bizarro lo que encaja a la perfección en cómo se extraen datos de usuarios, se crean perfiles, se comercializa todo. ¿Qué mejor foro que ese donde tienes ya mucha información trillada de cada usuario y se perfila y se hila mucho más fino?

No entreis en Veteranos, estais avisados. Muy paco todo.


----------



## Johnsons (24 May 2021)

Bueno debo rectificar a lo de El Perro no siendo un CM. Su manera de lanzar insultos personales injustificados sin duda es una técnica básica del manual de los CM para conseguir hilos multipágina. Ni que sea para entrar en la brega.

Eso sí, sus hilos sobre como podría mejorarse Extremadura me confundieron. ¿Será siquiera la misma persona?

Lo mismo con el tipo ese con un avatar de alguien llevando un yelmo y obsesionado con abrir hilos de como Monasterio firmó obras sin tener licencia en particular, y contra Vox en general. Ni me molesté en recordar su nombre.

Y sí, si procuramos escribir bien es porque en algún momento le dimos fuerte a la lectura. Rara avis estos días, sin duda.


----------



## Vosk (25 May 2021)

Vosk dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicar cómo sistemáticamente el CM Antonio Panteras consigue estar en el primer puesto de Tendencias por delante de hilos que le triplican e incluso cuatriplican el número de respuestas?. Captura de ahora mismo. La cosa está clara.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 576025



Buenas, llevaba meses sin loguearme, es posible que @Amenaza Fantasma se acuerde de mí por la acción conjunta que hicimos contra Galisiano.

Me banearon una semana por destapar que el forero Antonio Panteras trabaja para el foro al demostrar que sus hilos se posicionaban en los primeros puestos de Tendencias por encima de otros con muchas más visitas y contestaciones (abrir autocita), y lo hice en este mismo hilo y otro que abrí en el principal. El motivo del baneo fue "ensuciar el principal " .

Lo más curioso es que acabo de comprobar que en mi propia cuenta ya no aparece este hilo, en el que tuve varias intervenciones. Lo he encontrado porque me acordaba perfectamente del nick del Op y he buscado en su perfil. Lo que escribí aquí sigue estando, pero ya no aparece en mi contenido de la cuenta. 

Así que tengo ya muy claro que lo que se dice en este hilo es cierto, que está todo apañado, y lo sé por experiencia propia (el baneo y el borrado).

Foreros como Futuro Europeo, Vlad el empalador, Xico Marxista, y otros, tienen ratios que de cada 2 hilos que abren, uno acaba en tendencias. Si te das cuenta en tendencias están siempre los mismos, como en su dia Antonio Panteras.


----------



## Anticriminal (25 May 2021)

El foro en sí no tiene tanto extremismo ni llama tanto la atención como los telegrams. No se si el grupo de telegram @Burbuja.info es realmente oficial de la página web pero ese sí se nutre de numerosos otros grupos que crean contenido conspiranoico. GRANDES CANTIDADES. Alguien tiene que pagarles porque las ideas vertidas podrían usarlas para crear libros.
En todo caso probable que sea un partido político el que está detras como el PP etc.





Vosk dijo:


> Buenas, llevaba meses sin loguearme, es posible que @Amenaza Fantasma se acuerde de mí por la acción conjunta que hicimos contra Galisiano.
> 
> Me banearon una semana por destapar que el forero Antonio Panteras trabaja para el foro al demostrar que sus hilos se posicionaban en los primeros puestos de Tendencias por encima de otros con muchas más visitas y contestaciones (abrir autocita), y lo hice en este mismo hilo y otro que abrí en el principal. El motivo del baneo fue "ensuciar el principal " .
> 
> ...



Es horrible de pensar que un ciudadano corriente invierta parte de su vida en un foro para que un loco administrador decida que como su opinión no ha encajado con la del resto de trolls a los que paga... vamos a meterle en la lista de poca visibilidad en la que sólo hay 20 usuarios que serán los únicos que podrán leerse los mensajes entre sí juas juas. Que gracia. Como twitter pero que pas en todas partes, paga por followers o se marginado.

De todos modos he visto el ranking alexa de esta página web... está en la posicion 50200 aproximadamente y leyendo por ahí he visto que muchos logran posicionar sus páginas webs en rankings como el 40000 recibiendo menos de 2.000 visitas diarias.
Dudo que la página tenga muchas visitas porque la mayor parte de los temas son creados por las mismas personas.


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (26 May 2021)

¿Hay usuarios a los que no se puede meter en el ignore? ¿Pagan una cuota o algo?

Luego hay perfiles permitidos claramente con actividad comercial spam.


----------



## Al-paquia (26 May 2021)

Cámara de Eco también es un concepto de esos Anglosionistas.

Hay mucho CM, es verdad. Luego hay otro tipo usuario. Es el usuario al que le produce disonancia cognitiva lo que lee, pero cuyo narcisismo le hace, en vez de solucionar esa disonancia de forma creativa, querer tachar de estúpido todo aquello que no se corresponde con su visión del mundo. De alguna forma se cree muy listo pero no es capaz de aportar nada interesante al debate más que desclasificaciones.

Por ejemplo, el que tu quieras reducir a burbuja a una copia cutre de 4chan es precisamente eso. Qué es lo que te hace seguir participando de un foro tan malo?

En burbuja existe la posibilidad de cuestionar el relato, hay muchos grupos de intereses, mucho pillado, pero entre toda esa marea hay mensajes interesantes. A mi eso no me parece una cámara de eco. Mantener un hilo interesante arriba es difícil, pero eso se soluciona participando en los hilos de los CM y llenarlos con la info interesante. 

Realmente consideras tus mensajes enriquecedores? Ya te digo que no convences a nadie, y no es porque esto sea una cámara de eco.


----------



## Al-paquia (26 May 2021)

Vamos que me estás dando la razón 

Son muchos años observando a usuarios como tu, lo mismo son todos clones tuyos.


----------



## OYeah (27 May 2021)

Usad el Ignore y el Seguir.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (31 May 2021)

Vosk dijo:


> Buenas, llevaba meses sin loguearme, es posible que @Amenaza Fantasma se acuerde de mí por la acción conjunta que hicimos contra Galisiano.
> 
> Me banearon una semana por destapar que el forero Antonio Panteras trabaja para el foro al demostrar que sus hilos se posicionaban en los primeros puestos de Tendencias por encima de otros con muchas más visitas y contestaciones (abrir autocita), y lo hice en este mismo hilo y otro que abrí en el principal. El motivo del baneo fue "ensuciar el principal " .
> 
> ...



Me alegra verte de vuelta por este antro, no nos queda otra aunque no hay mal que dure mil años. Puede que algún día los foreros reales podamos utilizar otro canal de comunicación que no esté monetizado vía ideologías para dudosos fines.

Aquí la gente es baneada, desaparece y no nos enteramos, si se incide mucho en destapar cuentas guerracivilistas te borran, aceptamos los hilos tendencia como si se posicionasen por número de visitas cuando la realidad es totalmente diferente.

La tan manida frase de que todo es mentira, cobra mucho sentido en burbuja. Yo no tengo ni ganas ni fuerza para poner a todos los CM que me encuentro cada vez que entro, por lo que cuando veo algo que chirría le doy al ignore y me olvido.

Bueno, aquí uno más con monotema ridículo, un cobriso que se hace pasar por catalán/español (como todas las cuentas recién creadas parar abrir hilos de criptos). Pongo mini captura por si no funciona el link







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/search/4299925/#


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Jun 2021)

Algún día le pedirán cuentas a Calopez por fomentar la misogania en Burbuja. Simplemente para aumentar el tráfico, no se puede caer más bajo.





__





Las mujeres están acostumbradas a tenerlo todo con un chasquido de dedos.


Y ni eso, no vaya a ser que se les rompa una uña. He pillado un trabajo para este mes de camarero eventual, empecé el lunes, y una compañera que se supone es mi encargada y que tiene que explicarme las cosas no me ha explicado nada y me ha tratado como una mierda los pocos días que llevo...




www.burbuja.info





'
He pillado un trabajo para este mes de camarero eventual, empecé el lunes, y una compañera que se supone es mi encargada y que tiene que explicarme las cosas no me ha explicado nada y me ha tratado como una mierda los pocos días que llevo trabajando allí, con caras de oler mierda y malas contestaciones cuando le daba la gana contestarme. Y eso que la muy inútil no para de liarla y de cara al jefe ya me he tenido que comer varios marrones.

Y hoy ni corta ni perezosa la muy puta me pide con todo el desparpajo que la lleve en mi coche. Me he quedado de piedra, jamás le he pedido a nadie que me lleve porque nadie me va a llevar nunca, tengo un coche de mierda de 2° mano que está para desguace y me ha costado años comprarmelo y ahora la vida mantenerlo, y viene la payasa esta diciéndome que su Suzuki Swift nuevo pagado por papis está en el taller y que la lleve como sabiendo de antemano que voy a decir que sí.

Le he dicho que se fuese a tomar por culo, literalmente, me importa una mierda que me despidan porque esa es otra, está bastante buena y por competencia seguro que no ha entrado. Me ha dicho que de que voy y que me voy a arrepentir, la he vuelto a mandar a tomar por culo y me he puesto feuer frei a todo volumen."


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (4 Jun 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Algún día le pedirán cuentas a Calopez por fomentar la misogania en Burbuja. Simplemente para aumentar el tráfico, no se puede caer más bajo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha creado una web y cada vez que alguien escribe Angenda 203O Txaro lban, mete un hipervínculo que te lleva a esa web.

No digo que el Viruelo no se merezca que nos riamos de él, yo el primero, él y a todos los demás. Sino que fíjate que miedo tiene el calvo cuando ha creado un diccionario con el que elevar al cubo *el odio y el tráfico.*


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (7 Jun 2021)

*No es hombre ni mujer,* es una cuenta. Una de tantas cuentas.








*No es español.*






No es idiota, es su trabajo. Sabe adaptar jerga y temática a cada subforo.






No solo cobra por genera tráfico, también por enmierdar en política.






Los mensajes de odio para enzarzar a hombres y mujeres deben estar bien pagados.

Su hilo ha sido colocado desde el minuto uno en tendencias, para que estés o no registrado, lo veas.






Sociedad: - Alarma!!! Ya no hay hombres como antes


No, no soy una mujer que se ha estampado contra el muro y quiere su príncipe azul. Ni tengo intención de hablar de modelos de hombres en comparación con otros. La situación es más grave de lo que pueda parecer a simple vista, y por eso abro este tema aquí y no en guardería. Pueden parecer...




www.burbuja.info










Salvo alguna excepción, toda su actividad está en en el principal. Economía, actualidad, política y coronavirus. No en guarderia.


----------



## Gorguera (7 Jun 2021)

¿Has incluido a esta cuenta que inicia este hilo?





__





¿Cómo nos distinguen a los españoles de los marroquíes en el resto de Europa?


Tienen algún truco o nos confunden a los unos con los otros?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (7 Jun 2021)

Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Has incluido a esta cuenta que inicia este hilo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, pero aquí se queda para que cada uno decida. A ojo diría que sólo pongo a una de cada cien cuentas de las que me encuentro. Es una guerra perdida y me limito a meterlos en el ignore.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (7 Jun 2021)

Me parece que muchos de los hilos posicionados en el apartado Trending están a sueldo.
Las entradas del calvo en su nuevo apartado/blog son las mismas que los hilos Trending, siempre están escritas por los mismos, y no veo a ninguno de ellos quejarse porque se las copie de cabo a rabo.

Que haya profesionales en una redacción es lo suyo. Que esa redacción vierta más mierda que todos los canales de TV juntos, es otra historia.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (7 Jun 2021)

El trending de burbuja del pasado finde: Vacúnate.
Perfecto, lo que apesta es que el invent haya sido escrito por una cuenta similar a Doctorat/Espaniol cuya actividad se centra en fomentar el odio entre españoles. Por eso no me creo a cuentas que van de independentistas, ni de extremistas como Dabuti, Promotor, etc





__





*Tema mítico* : - URGENTE: Vacunaros antes de que sea demasiado TARDE, hacedme caso


A ver, no tengo tiempo para explayarme, porque estoy ahora mismo en EEUU y estoy liado con una mudanza... Soy investigador en una universidad de la costa este y os traslado una información que corre entre allegados míos del área de Washington D.C. (siendo varios de ellos de "jewish ancestry"...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Chulita (7 Jun 2021)

No, no. Importancia no tienes absolutamente ninguna. Que eres un CM de mierda es literal. Como todo lo que contrata la escoria esa de Calopez.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (10 Jun 2021)

Voy a probar a subir una imagen con los hilos del CM que has citado a ver si aguanta. Si entro deslogueado salen todas la imágenes salvo dos.

*Edito:* clickbait no sale en los resultados de búsqueda porque lo que parece un ele L en su nick, es en realidad una í = ciickbait para econtrarlo


----------



## Chulita (10 Jun 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


>



Pichurri, no cargan las foticos.


----------



## Ederto (10 Jun 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> No, no. Importancia no tienes absolutamente ninguna. Que eres un CM de mierda es literal. Como todo lo que contrata la escoria esa de Calopez.



QUÉEEEEEE?? que calopez contrata CMs??????

Y yo aquí, haciendo el gilipollas gratis???? dónde se manda el currículum???????


----------



## ShellShock (10 Jun 2021)

Los CM rojos tienen ahora mismo dos frentes abiertos y lo están dando todo en ellos:
- VACÚNATE (¡o eres un facha-nazi-franco egoísta que nos quiere matara a todos!)
- LAS HERENCIAS SON MALAS (sólo los mega ricos tienen herencia, hay que confiscarlas todas)

En fin. Es lo que hay. Totalmente alineados con los intereses del gobierno PSOE+Podemos. Puta peste roja. Los mandaba a todos a las cunetas.


----------



## Chulita (10 Jun 2021)

Este es bastante subnormal. Pero por suavón.





__





Aquí vuestra TEORÍA DEL TODO


¡Saludos, burbujeros! Creo que podría ser interesante que cada uno expusiera aquí su teoría del todo acerca de la Pandemia. Con ese término me refiero a qué es lo que cojones cree que está pasando aquí desde que estalló todo este follón. Valen teorías conspirativas, conspiranoicas y...




www.burbuja.info





Uno de sus primeros hilos fue un tocho en el que pedía halluda y comprensión porque estaba rodeado de covidiotas. Lo típico. Hasta a mí me la dio. Ha hecho acto de aparición de tal manera que no se note que es una cuenta nueva. Que te parezca familiar. Un forero de toda la vida.

Pues bien, es un recolector de información. Es un preguntón. Pero además de preguntón es uno de estos que de manera sibilina se hace pasar por disidente mientras te cuela caballos de Troya.
Por ejemplol en el hilo que he copypasteado arriba, no solo marea y aburre sino que su intención, claramente es marear a los idiotas mientras les cuela un ‘Software’ con una premisa: que HUBO VIRUS; de manera que vaya la temática erosionando y esto (que el COVID es un virus) sea implanteable. Una verdad ampliamente aceptada.


----------



## Chulita (10 Jun 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> El trending de burbuja del pasado finde: Vacúnate.
> Perfecto, lo que apesta es que el invent haya sido escrito por una cuenta similar a Doctorat/Espaniol cuya actividad se centra en fomentar el odio entre españoles. Por eso no me creo a cuentas que van de independentistas, ni de extremistas como Dabuti, Promotor, etc
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, claro, como te vas a creer eso. Es más, creo que la mayoría no se lo creen pero no pueden remediar entrar al trapo. Es como en los hilos contra las mujeres echandonos la culpa de todo. No se puede ser más idiota. Le hacen el trabajo necesario para que pueda existir la farsa feminista de la que precisamente se quejan.


Pues no hay manera. Chimpu y alguno que otro son lo más nocivo que tiene el foro.


----------



## frankie83 (12 Jun 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> Yo es que los trendings del calvo me los paso por el espacio interescrotal, precisamente lo que es trending es lo que menos miro.



Pues acabo de poner en el ignore a unos cuantos que pregonan esto.. y viene uno, un tal ueeee3 o algo así, que me manda como unos diez mensajes privados intentando convencerme de no ignorar a la gente, porque hay que sumar, intentar avisar a los foreros etc etc, me parecía en buena fe pero lo he ignorado igualmente por pesado.

edito: de buena fe nada, ha creado hasta otro usuario para que viera su hilo de quejica

os animo a desconfiar de este espécimen


----------



## frankie83 (12 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues acabo de poner en el ignore a unos cuantos que pregonan esto.. y viene uno, un tal ueeee3 o algo así, que me manda como unos diez mensajes privados intentando convencerme de no ignorar a la gente, porque hay que sumar, intentar avisar a los foreros etc etc, me parecía en buena fe pero lo he ignorado igualmente por pesado.



hasta ha abierto un hilo en mi honor, un hilo
que no puedo ver 

acojonante





__





Mandadle un mensaje a frankie83, un pobre ¿niño grande? que anda metiendo a todo el mundo en el ignore


Me mandó privado él a mí porque contesté en un hilo que él ya no podía leer, por meter en el ignore a un supuesto troll... Le ha picado que simplemente le explicara que no tenía por qué ignorar a los trolls, y tras un par de mensajes se ha picado mucho y me ha metido en el ignore. Como me...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Chulita (12 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues acabo de poner en el ignore a unos cuantos que pregonan esto.. y viene uno, un tal ueeee3 o algo así, que me manda como unos diez mensajes privados intentando convencerme de no ignorar a la gente, porque hay que sumar, intentar avisar a los foreros etc etc, me parecía en buena fe pero lo he ignorado igualmente por pesado.
> 
> edito: de buena fe nada, ha creado hasta otro usuario para que viera su hilo de quejica
> 
> os animo a desconfiar de este espécimen



El uueeeee3 ese me da un malrrollo... No sé sabe muy bien de qué va.


----------



## frankie83 (12 Jun 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> El uueeeee3 ese me da un malrrollo... No sé sabe muy bien de qué va.



Yo ya lo tengo claro.. no tengo prueba alguna, ni voy a perder tiempo en demostrar nada, pero mal rollo da y mucho. El hecho de que se ponga a defender a la gente que pongo en el ignore, lo delata como un cm de vieja data, más sutil que otros, pero al fin y al cabo generador de tráfico ugual

y no voy a contestar en el otro hilo porque lo tengo ignorado


----------



## Chulita (12 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Yo ya lo tengo claro.. no tengo prueba alguna, ni voy a perder tiempo en demostrar nada, pero mal rollo da y mucho. El hecho de que se ponga a defender a la gente que pongo en el ignore, lo delata como un cm de vieja data, más sutil que otros, pero al fin y al cabo generador de tráfico ugual
> 
> y no voy a contestar en el otro hilo porque lo tengo ignorado



Lo es. Tal cual has descrito.


Eso si, eres un ratazanks, Frankie.


----------



## Chulita (12 Jun 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> Hay que irse quitando de la campana roja. El calvo compra las notificaciones a un otomano que fabrica esta drogaina con amapola del opio afgana.



 Suelo pasar bastante, peeeeero coño me voy al hilo lo defiendo, me dice que pasa de ir que ya ha ignorado al tipo. No sin antes varias cordialidades por mi parte. Que no pasa nada y es una niñatada, pero lo que es, es.


----------



## frankie83 (12 Jun 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Suelo pasar bastante, peeeeero coño me voy al hilo lo defiendo, me dice que pasa de ir que ya ha ignorado al tipo. No sin antes varias cordialidades por mi parte. Que no pasa nada y es una niñatada, pero lo que es, es.



Pero que te pasa tío? Simplemente te he avisado que no puedo contestar porque a ese hilo no Tengo acceso, a que viene eso de ratazanks y niñatadas? Con cordialidad


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (12 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues acabo de poner en el ignore a unos cuantos que pregonan esto.. y viene uno, un tal ueeee3 o algo así, que me manda como unos diez mensajes privados intentando convencerme de no ignorar a la gente, porque hay que sumar, intentar avisar a los foreros etc etc, me parecía en buena fe pero lo he ignorado igualmente por pesado.
> 
> edito: de buena fe nada, ha creado hasta otro usuario para que viera su hilo de quejica
> 
> os animo a desconfiar de este espécimen



Hay algunas cuentas que reiteran lo malo que es ignorar, usar adblock/ublock, Opera y Duckduckgo, estos navegadores bloquean publicidad de serie.
Esta claro que les va el sueldo en ello.

Al usuario que citas lo tengo en el ignore. Entro al foro para leer opiniones reales, no de redactores venezolanos con decenas de cuentas en activo de todo pelaje.
En televisión pocas opiniones reales se van a ver, por no decir ninguna. Aquí con un poco de dedicación y poner a reventar la lista de ignorados, la cosa es mas llevadera.


----------



## frankie83 (12 Jun 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Hay algunas cuentas que reiteran lo malo que es ignorar, usar adblock/ublock, Opera y Duckduckgo, estos navegadores bloquean publicidad de serie.
> Esta claro que les va el sueldo en ello.
> 
> Al usuario que citas lo tengo en el ignore. Entro al foro para leer opiniones reales, no de redactores venezolanos con decenas de cuentas en activo de todo pelaje.
> En televisión pocas opiniones reales se van a ver, por no decir ninguna. Aquí con un poco de dedicación y poner a reventar la lista de ignorados, la cosa es mas llevadera.



Impresionante entre ese Y el otro que le defendía, ya ha aparecido otro, el tercero, es evidente que el insulto es la última arma del vendedor al que no le compras su producto, Dios sabe cuantos multis de cm hay aquí, la verdad es que cada día más te hacen sentir el pollo en la pollería, por mucho que revente la lista, cada día aparecen nuevos


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (12 Jun 2021)

Es igual de difícil convencer a una tataratía, de que esa Griso que sale por la tele no es trigo limpio y dice lo que dice porque le pagan,
como convencer a un forero de que esas prolíficas cuentas -disfrazadas- de derecha, se utilizan para dar golpes muy efectivos en momentos puntuales. En el caso que nos ocupa, se han usado para hacer propaganda del coronavirus.

Todas las grandes cuentas cagahilos, son covidianas. Desde el admin web, a las de izquierda y las de derecha.

Se puede establecer la relación de que a las grandes cuentas cagahilos con un perfil estrictamente político pp, psoe, vox, podemos, indepes, les une un hecho: difunden el mismo mensaje que los grandes medios y abren hilos contando historias covidianas muy personales. Véase hilos como "mi amigo del cole' o el del amigo viejoven deportista que fue eliminado.

Un investigador ha realizado un estudio sobre el tema, el Dr. @arrestado en casa




__





El manejo de CALOPEZ de sus trolles ha sido magistral


Y lo ha ido manejando por fases Hasta mediados de Abril: Sus trolles de "derechas" (ultrapaco, txusky_g, Chimpu, lacambra...) dedicados a amplificar la psyop mediante el famoso hilo de 200000 páginas y miles de hilos más sobre cualquier chorrada coronavírica: que si niños infectados, que si un...




www.burbuja.info





Léelo, te será de utilidad si alguien te acorrala con el tema de la vacuna.


----------



## arrestado en casa (12 Jun 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Es igual de difícil convencer a una tataratía, de que esa Griso que sale por la tele no es trigo limpio y dice lo que dice porque le pagan,
> como convencer a un forero de que esas escasas y prolíficas -disfrazadas- de derecha, se utilizan para dar golpes muy efectivos en momentos puntuales. En el caso que nos ocupa, se han utilizado para hacer propaganda del coronavirus.
> 
> Todas las grandes cuentas cagahilos, son covidianas. Desde el admin web, a las de izquierda y las de derecha.
> ...



Casualmente, van girando de argumento al ritmo del que lo hace el R78 para cada "ideología"...Lo que me da a pensar que este foro lo maneja gente bastante influyente (Que lo mismo el Calopez calvo ha sido sustituido...)

En fin, todo es una manipulación, como lo que vivimos en la vida...Todo es un gran matrix


----------



## Chulita (12 Jun 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Hay algunas cuentas que reiteran lo malo que es ignorar, usar adblock/ublock, Opera y Duckduckgo, estos navegadores bloquean publicidad de serie.
> Esta claro que les va el sueldo en ello.
> 
> Al usuario que citas lo tengo en el ignore. Entro al foro para leer opiniones reales, no de redactores venezolanos con decenas de cuentas en activo de todo pelaje.
> En televisión pocas opiniones reales se van a ver, por no decir ninguna. Aquí con un poco de dedicación y poner a reventar la lista de ignorados, la cosa es mas llevadera.



¿Cómo notas tanto que son sudamericanos?

Hola, Chimpu,


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (12 Jun 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> ¿Cómo notas tanto que son sudamericanos?
> 
> 
> Hola, Chimpu,



Me mandaron un par de privados diciéndome que los usuarios tal, tal, tal, y tal, son el mismo venezolano. Hay una captura en la primera página. 
En algunos perfiles se han dejado mensajes entre ellos con su deje, y sobre todo cuando a pequeñas cuentas cagahilos -que van de españoles- con temática de odio e invents (suicidio, cuernos, trabajo-formación, hombres-mujeres) multipage se les escapa alguna palabra.
Hace años en ForoCoches alguien acuso a un grupo de cuentas puertorriqueñas de estar enmierdando.

Todos no serán de allí, pero tengo la sensación de que hay muchas cuentas que hablan "alegremente" sobre España, y en mi opinión, ni la han pisado. 

Mirad estos resultados de búsqueda de hilos abiertos de esta cuenta. Se dedica a todos los temas que tocan la fibra y hieren. Esos hilos ya los hemos visto en la primera página del hilo, con otros nicks.


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/search/4359292/


----------



## frankie83 (12 Jun 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Me mandaron un par de privados diciéndome que los usuarios tal, tal, tal, y tal, son el mismo venezolano. Hay una captura en la primera página.
> En algunos perfiles se han dejado mensajes entre ellos con su deje, y sobre todo cuando a pequeñas cuentas cagahilos -que van de españoles- con temática de odio e invents (suicidio, cuernos, trabajo-formación, hombres-mujeres) multipage se les escapa alguna palabra.
> Hace años en ForoCoches alguien acuso a un grupo de cuentas puertorriqueñas de estar enmierdando.
> 
> ...



Bien, no lo puedo ver, voy por el buen camino jaja


----------



## frankie83 (12 Jun 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Es la cuenta Monica 1988. Mira a ver si la tienes en el ignore, o es mi link el que no funciona.



Parece que no tengo esa monica en ignorados


----------



## Chulita (12 Jun 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Me mandaron un par de privados diciéndome que los usuarios tal, tal, tal, y tal, son el mismo venezolano. Hay una captura en la primera página.
> En algunos perfiles se han dejado mensajes entre ellos con su deje, y sobre todo cuando a pequeñas cuentas cagahilos -que van de españoles- con temática de odio e invents (suicidio, cuernos, trabajo-formación, hombres-mujeres) multipage se les escapa alguna palabra.
> Hace años en ForoCoches alguien acuso a un grupo de cuentas puertorriqueñas de estar enmierdando.
> 
> ...



@Amenaza Fantasma no da resultados tu enlace


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (13 Jun 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> @Amenaza Fantasma no da resultados tu enlace



Igual no funcionan los links con resultado de búsqueda.

Era poca cosa, los hilos abiertos por Monica1988. Nada menos que 300 respuestas en un día con un hilo de un suicidio, el hilo de suicidio trimestral abierto por una cuenta de ciencia ficción.


----------



## Chulita (13 Jun 2021)

Entonces que pías


----------



## Chulita (13 Jun 2021)

No, guapo. El de antes que pones: chimpu?


----------



## Chulita (13 Jun 2021)

Pues ya te vale. Leete el hilo de Arrestado en cada del que habla Amenaza Fantasma.

A por uvas que estás.


----------



## Chulita (13 Jun 2021)

Chimpu vive en el foro. Es un cagahilos con varias cuentas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (13 Jun 2021)

Pena de uno de los mejores hilos de Burbuja. Las últimas páginas solo contienen mensajitos indescifrables intercambiados entre amiguetes coleguillas, enterados, camaradas o congregantes, lo mismo me da. Solo falta que nos digan al resto: "el que no sea cofrade que no coja vela".


----------



## Rastrojo de poIIas (13 Jun 2021)

estrategias de progres de forocoches:

1 Uno masificar hilos de politicas con respuestas podemitas, especialmente en la primera y segunda pagina, organizandose. Esto crea que la gente gregaria e influenciable termine adoctrinandose

2 Fingir ser de vox, estar descontento con él y abrir hilos diciendo "ya no voy a votar mas a vox porque es lo mismo"

3 Fomentar el abstencionismo

Esta es la ultima estrategia mas adoptada de los mugremitas. Dicen que todos son la misma mierda blabla, basicamente porque beneficia a la izquierda al ser un voto muy activo, emocional y caciquista


----------



## Icibatreuh (13 Jun 2021)

Rastrojo de poIIas dijo:


> estrategias de progres de forocoches:
> 
> 1 Uno masificar hilos de politicas con respuestas podemitas, especialmente en la primera y segunda pagina, organizandose. Esto crea que la gente gregaria e influenciable termine adoctrinandose
> 
> ...



Nos estás diciendo que para ser buen burbujista hay que votar a Vox, no? Yo pensaba que lo que nos diferenciaba de ForoCoches es que aquí sobreviven todavía los librepensadores no encasillables de tomo y lomo.


----------



## Maybe (14 Jun 2021)

En realidad el problema no son los CMs en sí mismos, sino el hecho de que se les siga la corriente. Ya que hablamos de pensamiento crítico, hagamos autocrítica nosotros también y reconozcamos que alguna responsabilidad tendremos como usuarios...

Ejemplo de hoy mismo:





pezonaco de ione belarra, da para paja.....


roto2




www.burbuja.info





Chorrada máxima EN EL PRINCIPAL que en pocas horas lleva 13 páginas y 180 respuestas. El op no sé si es CM... ¿sigue el patrón? Pues en parte sí porque abre muchos hilos, pero por otro lado es una cuenta de 2011 con un buen ratio de thanks... y en el fondo, ¿qué importa si lo es o no?

Si alguien pariese semejante tontería de hilo y nadie le respondiese, el foro no hubiese llegado a ser el estercolero en el que se ha convertido. Es más, si ese tipo de hilos no triunfasen, al final los autores tendrían que recular y abrir otro tipo de temas para ganarse los 20 céntimos (en caso de estar a sueldo) o los thankitos (en caso de buscar únicamente autoestimita majadera).

Esto es como el eterno debate de la telebasura: ¿las cadenas de TV programan bazofia porque es lo que la gente demanda o bien la gente consume ese tipo de pienso porque es el que les ponen en el comedero? Pues un poco de todo, supongo.

Conclusión: el lidl no va a dejar de llevar esto así porque esta política le funciona, sólo tenéis que mirar la cantidad de visitas y respuestas que tienen los hilos fake o los hilos-cebo. La forocochización de Burbuja ha sido completada y es un proceso irreversible, pero el éxito no podemos atribuírselo sólo al lidl... para que la estrategia funcionase ha sido necesaria la colaboración de la comunidad.

Reconozcámoslo, el usuario medio ya no es un gourmet como el de antaño... ahora el chef se dedica a servir _fast food, _el público al que atrae es diferente y los nuevos clientes parecen estar contentos con el menú.


----------



## frankie83 (14 Jun 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> En realidad el problema no son los CMs en sí mismos, sino el hecho de que se les siga la corriente. Ya que hablamos de pensamiento crítico, hagamos autocrítica nosotros también y reconozcamos que alguna responsabilidad tendremos como usuarios...
> 
> Ejemplo de hoy mismo:
> 
> ...



Es un hecho que el “click-bait” funciona y todos los principales periódicos así lo entienden


----------



## Karlb (14 Jun 2021)

No entiendo el hilo. ¿Se ha cicladlo calopez y ha empezado a salir con un travelo brasileño?


----------



## Cicciolino (23 Jun 2021)

@Frvr19, otro CM bitxero de calbopez/el CNI, glosado por nuestro OP en el hilito de marras recién jiñado por la cucaracha:



Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Cuenta recién creada y mensaje subliminal declarando que no tenemos elección, para infundir miedo y conseguir que olvidemos que la vacuna no es obligatoria, _*En fin, que no se libra nadie del pinchacito*. _Si, seguramente un CM, un mercenario de ultramar.
> 
> Hilo mítico hubiese sido abrir uno, analizando la similitud entre dos jugadas: el hilo del calvo declarando que ya se ha vacunado, y otro con la noticia de la actriz porno y ahora twchiera/youtuber, pidiendo que borren todos sus vídeos de LA INTERTEC, algo tan materialmente imposible como el hilo del calvo quien se lo ha currado menos que la Griso. Esta al menos montó una escenificación con cámaras donde no se vio ni el pinchazo, éste ni una foto de hospital, no vaya a ser ni siquiera esté en España, que esté trabajando en latinoamérica .
> 
> ...


----------



## Chulita (23 Jun 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> En realidad el problema no son los CMs en sí mismos, sino el hecho de que se les siga la corriente. Ya que hablamos de pensamiento crítico, hagamos autocrítica nosotros también y reconozcamos que alguna responsabilidad tendremos como usuarios...
> 
> Ejemplo de hoy mismo:
> 
> ...



Lo que tambiën pasa es que usan la frustración que han inoculado después de años. Frustración que se traduce en ‘rojos y sus rojadas’ como máximo discurrir del librepensar, mujeres culpables de absolutamente TODO lo que (les) pase y un grado de humillación que vive el forero medio en modo bucle ad eternum donde TODO, absolutamente TODO, gira en torno a su drama.

Llega Ismael el CM, Chimpu cosiéndolos a una media de 5/6 hilos por día y todos negativos o Vlad con más de lo mismo. Nunca los veras diciendo algo gracioso, ocurrente o distinto a lo que suelen decir siempre. Calopez tiene un chollo. Y lo usa a su favor hasta donde dé.


----------



## Maybe (24 Jun 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Lo que tambiën pasa es que usan la frustración que han inoculado después de años. Frustración que se traduce en ‘rojos y sus rojadas’ como máximo discurrir del librepensar, mujeres culpables de absolutamente TODO lo que (les) pase y un grado de humillación que vive el forero medio en modo bucle ad eternum donde TODO, absolutamente TODO, gira en torno a su drama.
> 
> Llega Ismael el CM, Chimpu cosiéndolos a una media de 5/6 hilos por día y todos negativos o Vlad con más de lo mismo. Nunca los veras diciendo algo gracioso, ocurrente o distinto a lo que suelen decir siempre. Calopez tiene un chollo. Y lo usa a su favor hasta donde dé.



Tienes razón en lo del bucle. Hay una determinada lista de mantras, un pensamiento de base que casi todo burbujo comparte y es muy difícil sacarlo de ahí.

Pero es que todo en el foro está diseñado para eso, Burbuja se retroalimenta... ya no es sólo el continuo bombardeo de '''noticias''' destinadas a que el burbujo medio se autoafirme en sus convicciones, como tú bien dices; es que si lo piensas, tanto el sistema de ignores como el de thanks son otra herramienta más de manipulación para guiar el juicio del usuario en una determinada dirección y constreñir todavía un poco más su pensamiento crítico. El forero sin darse cuenta construye su propia burbuja, acaba leyendo únicamente lo que quiere leer y creándose su propia realidad paralela... que tampoco tiene por qué coincidir con la verdadera. En cierto modo estos sistemas funcionan como los algoritmos de google, personalizan el contenido de forma que al final te llega únicamente una parte de él, y lógicamente muy sesgada.

Fíjate que si intentas analizar el funcionamiento del foro con un poco de perspectiva te das cuenta enseguida de que es muy predecible. Antes de entrar a un hilo puedes hacerte una idea del éxito que tendrá, de cuál será la primera respuesta y la más aplaudida, de quién dará thankitos a quién (en ese sentido me recuerda a Eurovisión  ).

Es un juego diabólico. Uno/a ve que en la calle el mundo se ha vuelto loco de remate... luego viene aquí y lee cosas que tienen sentido, la gente le da la razón, se siente comprendido y en esa tesitura es muy fácil dejarse llevar y acabar sustituyendo unas mentiras por otras. Resulta muy difícil discernir cuando te regalan los oídos continuamente diciéndote las cosas que quieres oír, así que cada vez profundizas más en tu propio sesgo (el bucle del que hablamos): empiezas compartiendo una serie de opiniones y argumentos y acabas comprando todo el pack.

Lo que venía a decir en mi mensaje anterior es que calopez es como es, pero al fin y al cabo esto es su negocio y se puede entender su forma de proceder aunque no la compartamos. La estrategia le funciona, está encantado, ¿para qué cambiar? Dinerito fresco manda, lo de la ética y esas cosas... ya tal. Somos nosotros los que -ya que venimos en busca de libertad- deberíamos tratar de no quedarnos _atrapados_ (léase el doble sentido) en su telaraña.


----------



## Chulita (25 Jun 2021)

No está hecha la miel para la boca del asno.


----------



## Chulita (27 Jun 2021)

Este es otro. Su entrada triunfal fue con un hilo donde nos emocionamos con su familia que no lo entendían ni apoyaban. Eso para que lo tomáramos como un forero de más antiguedad. Luego se dedica principalmente a la táctica del hilo-preguntón para recopilar datos y medición de ‘temperatura”.


He aquí: ¿Hasta dónde llegaríais por no vacunaros?

Pone númeritos. En este hilo, destaca el 98 (que llevo toda la semana viendolo en el foro).
Y luego esta el nick ese con esa foto malrollera, pero sobre todo el nombre.


*We Kurtz = We Curse. *


¡Una joya!


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Jun 2021)

Esto le he contestado a Xicomalo.






Lo que la República separó... que no lo una Franco: la increíble historia de los primeros divorciados españoles


Pues si con la república se tenia la libertad del divorcio




www.burbuja.info





"En la noche del sábado al domingo , 7 hilos en la primera página del Principal de un total de 20, todo un récord!!! . Recuerda que tienes que reclamar por las horas extras hechas en fin de semana más la nocturnidad. Solo faltaría que el mayor adalid de la Izquierda Verdadera en Burbuja no cobrase lo establecido legalmente. Estamos intranquilos, tráenos una foto de la nómina porfa"


----------



## Chulita (27 Jun 2021)

Tiene su punto. Al menos es inofensivo. Hay cada malnacido por aquí...


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Jun 2021)

Buen hilo


----------



## Chulita (27 Jun 2021)

Los hay peores ¡No es un bot!
Pero ponlo en el ignore.


----------



## asakopako (2 Jul 2021)

El bot de mierda hijo de puta de XRL se dedica a enmierdar los foros con hilos que sólo son un artículo de RT


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/xrl.182672/#recent-content


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (2 Jul 2021)

Mucha razón tienen los que dicen que si queremos un foro limpio hemos de limpiarlo nosotros, hoy voy a llenar mi ignore más todavía si cabe y me jode un poco porque ver a según qué cuentas humilladas todos los putos días me produce cierto gustirrinin.
Un saludo a los humanos.


----------



## Vosk (4 Jul 2021)

Cada día que entro tengo que ignorar a 2 o 3 cuentas. Hoy he ignorado al forero XLR, que a kas 10 am ya ha cagado 11 hilos y ayer cagó 40 hilos nada menos.


----------



## Vosk (4 Jul 2021)

Otro que podéis ignorar directamente es al forero Juan Ramón Jimenez (sin acentos). Tiene perfil abierto y es un ignore de manual.


----------



## Vosk (18 Jul 2021)

Pasen y vean al forero Ycaro, invent de manual (tiene perfil abierto). Sus maneras se parecen bastante a las del legendario troll Galisiano, con su famoso "tema serio".


----------



## ediaz (26 Jul 2021)

Y digo yo, no seria posible hacer una lista de personajes a ignorar?, aunque fuera externa...


----------



## ediaz (28 Jul 2021)

Ostras @paraisofiscal tenemos que ponerlo como lista externa o algo asi, porque meterlo uno a uno es tremendo.. (yo la verdad uso el foro 4 veces y estoy registrado desde el 2013 "Creo" me he encontrado con un foro bastante desmejorado.. osea que os doy la razón. voy a investigar como hacer esto de una manera programada..


----------



## piru (30 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aquí una selección de basura en el foro, muchos de ellos gente muy prescindible:
> 
> @*_*
> @- CONANÍN -
> ...




Qué criterios sigues para meter gente en el ignore?


----------



## 4motion (30 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aquí una selección de basura en el foro, muchos de ellos gente muy prescindible:
> 
> @*_*
> @- CONANÍN -
> ...



Tienes razón voy a probarlo contigo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NPI (30 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aquí una selección de basura en el foro, muchos de ellos gente muy prescindible:
> 
> @*_*
> @- CONANÍN -
> ...



Me guardo esta lista que es imprescindible.

Un saludo.


----------



## piru (30 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Dime quiénes son amigos tuyos y les quito de la lista, si eso...




Yo no funciono así, no es cosa de amiguitos. Tengo el ignore a reventar y mi criterio es simple. TROLEO. La opiniones, los contenidos del contrario, no me preocupan, el problema es cuando el otro se pone en modo troll al quedarse sin argumentos y repite mensajes sin sentido, mete imágenes gore, y cosas así. Entonces va al ignore.

Pero me gustaría hacer una limpieza en el ignore porque el año pasado metí a mucho pompero que entraba en los hilos como elefante en cacharrería e igual tengo ahí a alguno que merece la pena.

Por eso pensaba en tu lista como referente para meter trols. Pero si esa lista es el resultado de momentos de cabreo con otro florero, ya no me interesa. Por eso preguntaba por los criterios que sigues.


----------



## piru (30 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Aquí comento un poco sobre el asunto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece que no me va a servir. Yo no meto en el ignore por un par de mensajes diciendo tonterías. Tengo que ver mala intención repetida.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (30 Jul 2021)

A Forocoches se lo cargaron en cuestión de meses, desde que empezó la pandemia.


Fue tremendo.


----------



## Maybe (31 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ya lo tienes actualizado con la arroba, para que puedas ir ignorando de uno en uno desde la misma lista, sólo te tienes que poner con el cursor encima de cada apodo y pulsar sobre ignorar



Esa lista está muy desactualizada, la mitad de esos nicks están 'jubilados'.

Y hay algún que otro WTF muy grande, aparecen varios usuarios ahí que no son CMs y tampoco trolls... pero ni de lejos. Puede que alguna vez digan tonterías, todos lo hacemos, pero de ahí a calificarlos como trolls hay un mundo. Como te dice @piru supongo que has incluido a gente que no te cae bien a ti personalmente, pero esa no es la idea correcta (a mi juicio) de lo que debería ser una lista de ignore 'universal'.

No me parece justo para esos foreros que expongas sus nicks en este hilo pretendiendo o animando a que otros les bloqueen. Ahí sólo deberían figurar los CMs demostrables, gente que cobra por escribir (de eso iba el hilo, ¿no?). Luego ya que cada uno complete su lista personal de ignorados con sus filias y fobias.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (31 Jul 2021)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Siete años al pie del cañón con una cadencia de posteo impecable, *profesional. *[S]*_*[/S]
> ¿Veis ahora quién escribe en realidad unos mensajes tan insultantes que harían vomitar a una cabra?
> *Quién tiene la culpa, el CM o el que paga al CM?*
> 
> ...



*_* es tonto sin más, dudo que sea un tipo a sueldo, realmente creo que sí es quien dice ser (un venezolano), escribe como tal y hace tiempo encontré su twitter (https://twitter.com/awwnooz/with_replies) y concuerda con lo que dice por aquí.

Se que ese twitter es el suyo porque postea tonterías inmensas en el hilo de Siria y ese twitter contesta a perfiles de twitter sobre la guerra de Siria con las mismas tonterías inmensas que aquí (mismas palabras, imágenes y enlaces), y también postea sobre cosas de Venezuela con el mismo tono que aquí.


Creo que en el análisis te dejas un perfil importante: Harman. Es el tipo más zankeado de todo el foro y no le conoce prácticamente nadie salvo que seas de los que visita sus hilos, que son todos relacionados con Rusia (Guerra de Siria, Guerra de Ucrania). Todos los días pone a las mismas horas un montón de comentarios con propaganda del Kremlin.


----------



## piru (31 Jul 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Esa lista está muy desactualizada, la mitad de esos nicks están 'jubilados'.
> 
> Y hay algún que otro WTF muy grande, aparecen varios usuarios ahí que no son CMs y tampoco trolls... pero ni de lejos. Puede que alguna vez digan tonterías, todos lo hacemos, pero de ahí a calificarlos como trolls hay un mundo. Como te dice @piru supongo que has incluido a gente que no te cae bien a ti personalmente, pero esa no es la idea correcta (a mi juicio) de lo que debería ser una lista de ignore 'universal'.
> 
> No me parece justo para esos foreros que expongas sus nicks en este hilo pretendiendo o animando a que otros les bloqueen. Ahí sólo deberían figurar los CMs demostrables, gente que cobra por escribir (de eso iba el hilo, ¿no?). Luego ya que cada uno complete su lista personal de ignorados con sus filias y fobias.



Es que antes de tirarnos a la piscina de hacer una lista de trols, hay que establecer los criterios con los que se va a elaborar esa lista.

Yo ya he dicho muchas veces cual es mi idea básica: TROLEAR

Veamos o que dice la RAE:
1. tr. En foros de internet y redes sociales, publicar mensajes provocativos, ofensivos o fuera de lugar con el fin de boicotear algo o a alguien, o entorpecer la conversación.

Esta es la base de partida. Pero es necesario añadir algo más porque a todos se nos puede ir la pinza en algún momento: REITERAR.

Debería ser así: TROLEO REITERADO= IGNORE

Y con esto se puede hacer una lista objetiva de ignorados.

¿Alguna opinión?


----------



## 917 (31 Jul 2021)

Este Foro sin trolls, locos y conspiranoicos, pierde toda su gracia.

Si los ignoras, esto se convierte en la Asociacion Española de la Exquisita Educacion...


----------



## Maybe (31 Jul 2021)

Si a ti no te lo parecen es que para ti no lo son... ¿por qué habrías de fiarte de mi criterio más que del tuyo propio? 



piru dijo:


> Es que antes de tirarnos a la piscina de hacer una lista de trols, hay que establecer los criterios con los que se va a elaborar esa lista.



En realidad no soy partidaria de publicar listas. Si pongo aquí la mía puede venir otro usuario también a dudar de mi buen juicio, como hice yo con la que publicó @paraisofiscal... y con razón, porque mi criterio no tiene por qué coincidir con el de nadie más. Por ejemplo, yo a los trolls los ignoro o no dependiendo del subforo en el que se muevan o la gracia que me hagan... así que como ves, aunque en principio estemos en la misma onda nuestros criterios no son del todo compatibles.

A quien bloqueo sin miramientos es a los _community managers_, no quiero perder el tiempo hablando con usuarios a los que les pagan para difundir noticias _fake_. Pero aunque ayer me referí a la lista del otro forero diciendo que ahí deberían figurar los CMs, lo he estado pensando y veo que igualmente me precipité: lo cierto es que aun poniendo sólo los que considero CMs probados no estaría siendo justa porque siempre me puedo equivocar.

Me planteé dejar de participar en este hilo hace un tiempo porque me di cuenta de que lo que había empezado muy muy bien podría comenzar a convertirse en una caza de brujas, con gente acusándose mutuamente de ser CM, o levantando sospechas sobre otros usuarios sin motivos suficientemente justificados... no me siento cómoda con eso.

En fin, creo que es trabajo de cada uno decidir a quién bloquea. Sé que es un peñazo analizar cada nick y que una lista universal nos facilitaría la vida, pero también podría tener consecuencias indeseadas y no merece la pena el riesgo. Lo de 'marcar' gente no suele ser buena idea: en un foro tan gregario como éste podríamos acabar alentando linchamientos de forma involuntaria, basta que un posicionadito acuse a otro de ser un troll porque no le caiga bien y su chupipandi le apoye. Para muestra un botón; en cuanto paraísofiscal publicó su lista aparecieron varios usuarios de la nada dándola por buena sin más y la hicieron suya a pesar de que hay varios foreros en ella que son completamente normales.

Las primeras páginas de este hilo son oro puro y pueden ser una buena guía para saber cómo funciona el foro y a qué tipo de usuario bloquear. Revisando lo que expuso el op en el primer mensaje uno puede hacerse una buena composición de lugar, a partir de ahí que cada cual siga su propio criterio...


----------



## piru (31 Jul 2021)

Maybe dijo:


> Si a ti no te lo parecen es que para ti no lo son... ¿por qué habrías de fiarte de mi criterio más que del tuyo propio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que podemos estar de acuerdo en los CMs. Puede haber una fórmula, Si cada uno publica a los que considera CM y porqué. Los demás en función de nuestra experiencia los podemos ignorar o no.

Ejemplo: tengo un debate con un florero que no conozco y llego a un punto en el que me pregunto, ¿este tío de qué va? vengo al hilo y compruebo que varios burbujarras a los que respeto lo tiene calificado como CM. Si además tiene el perfil capado y pocos zanks: blanco y en botella.


----------



## piru (31 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pues para eso he posteado la lista, para que cada uno con su propio criterio decida a quién ignorar o no, si uno tiene sospechas de alguien y coincide con un par de listas de otras personas, todo queda más claro.




Tu lista es sólo de CM? O hay gente ahí que simplemente te caen mal?


----------



## aabehmu (31 Jul 2021)

este hilo es absurdo porque para que burbuja se convirtiera en forocoches tendría que impedirte registrar gratuitamente , eso es anular el pensamiento crítico, el acto de que no te dejen ni registrarte.


----------



## piru (31 Jul 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Mejor que te olvides de mi lista y de mi, majo... que ya te veo por donde vas.
> 
> Acaso tu puedes poner la mano en el fuego cuando tachas a alguien de ser CM cuando a lo mejor sólo se trata de un gilipollas que no sabe si mata o espanta?




¿Por dónde voy?

Yo de momento sólo ignoro trols y supongo que en el mismo paquete irán los CM, que cumplirán las dos condiciones. CM como tales no he metido ninguno, por eso me gustaría poder identificarlos.

Yo no meto a nadie en el ignore como castigo. Eso sería hacer como el niño que se enfada y deja de respirar.


----------



## Chulita (7 Ago 2021)

Me copypasteo del hilo de xicomalo:

Cómo puede ser que este hijo de puta (me refiero a xicomalo) haya salido de mi ignore.
Es un cachondeo lo de este foro. Un cachondeo.

Todo son clusters. Luego hay hilos donde no puedo comentar (sobre todo de feminismo) 
que han abierto gentuza CMs ratas recién estrenadas que me tienen en el ignore sin haber
interactuado conmigo. Es decir, prácticamente se han registrado conmigo ya ignorada.


----------



## Chulita (7 Ago 2021)

Dudo que ese Calopez tenga algo que ver. Este foro pertenece a alguna empresilla adjunta al régimen.
Incluso pienso que se creó con ese fin. Nadie tiene tanta suerte ni tanto atino.


----------



## aabehmu (7 Ago 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Dudo que ese Calopez tenga algo que ver. Este foro pertenece a alguna empresilla adjunta al régimen.
> Incluso pienso que se creó con ese fin. Nadie tiene tanta suerte ni tanto atino.



definitivamente muy lista no eres, a xicomalo le han plagiado la cuenta dos usuarios y están troleando con su misma foto.
un saludo, del que te desenmascaró una vez


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (7 Ago 2021)

Ya me ha pasado que Calvopez me ha sacado gente del ignore. Yo creo que todos los cms y trolls del foro son Calópez.


----------



## aabehmu (7 Ago 2021)

sois subnormales metiendo a gente en el ignore, si os afecta una opinión diferente es que tenéis un problema sin resolver vosotros mismos. 
da igual que sean trols o no, quien no ha troleado alguna vez por diversión.


----------



## Chulita (7 Ago 2021)

aabehmu dijo:


> definitivamente muy lista no eres, a xicomalo le han plagiado la cuenta dos usuarios y están troleando con su misma foto.
> un saludo, del que te desenmascaró una vez



Con esa alegría que tienes de avatar, tu fecha de registro y los datos que das acusándome de algo
sin decir nada, te otorgas una credibilidad propia de un narcisista. Que no creo que lo seas, suelen ser inteligentes.


A rayar a tu prima.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (7 Ago 2021)

aabehmu dijo:


> sois subnormales metiendo a gente en el ignore, si os afecta una opinión diferente es que tenéis un problema sin resolver vosotros mismos.
> da igual que sean trols o no, quien no ha troleado alguna vez por diversión.



Al principio no lo hacía, pero como cada vez hay más y sólo enmierdan con hilos y posts basura, los hilos y posts interesantes terminan por hundirse. No los odio, ni nada parecido, si sé que todos son el Calvopez  Pero no quiero perder el tiempo rebuscando temas interesantes entre tanta noticia falsa y tanta estupidez.


----------



## Chulita (7 Ago 2021)

¿Y qué más da?


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (7 Ago 2021)

¿Con poder de sacarse del ignore? Es obvio que tiene que ser él. Si no, ¿cómo cojones se van a sacar del ignore ellos solos?


----------



## aabehmu (7 Ago 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Con esa alegría que tienes de avatar, tu fecha de registro y los datos que das acusándome de algo
> sin decir nada, te otorgas una credibilidad propia de un narcisista. Que no creo que lo seas, suelen ser inteligentes.
> 
> 
> A rayar a tu prima.



me registré en 2016 por primera vez, he tenido muchas cuentas

fuiste tu la que me ofendiste por primera vez cuando mi nick era el fatalista, por eso un día decidí desenmascararte, ese mismo día te habías metido conmigo sin ningún motivo contra otra de mis cuentas.

te pasas todo el tiempo buscando CMs sin aportar ninguna prueba. 

yo me metí el foro con fatalista para aportar pruebas matemáticas que no hacían más que reafirmar mi teoría . Mi intención era positiva y buena pues había obtenido una certeza, había resuelto un debate histórico y necesitaba difundir la verdad .

no tardasteis mucho en aparecer los que sólo os dedicáis a burlarlos y a insultar a los demás, luego me di cuenta de que ese era vuestro modus operandi, buscar CM´s, atacar usuarios pues no tenéis nada inteligente que aportar al foro burbuja.

lo que mejor se conoce como buylling cibernético, a eso os dedicáis. dejad a la gente trolear a gusto y dejad que cada uno tenga la ideología que le apetezca.


----------



## Chulita (7 Ago 2021)

aabehmu dijo:


> me registré en 2016 por primera vez, he tenido muchas cuentas
> 
> fuiste tu la que me ofendiste por primera vez cuando mi nick era el fatalista, por eso un día decidí desenmascararte, ese mismo día te habías metido conmigo sin ningún motivo contra otra de mis cuentas.
> 
> ...



Los cojones.

Os da muchísimo por culo que os joda los hilos a los hijos de satanás.

Ya si eso lo de tener muchas cuentas lo dejas pa otro momento, con otra cuenta supongo.
Que no sé, ni quiero saber, por qué necesitas tantas. Deja de joder el hilo.
Y chimpún catapún según leas esto to pa ti Napa mí.


----------



## aabehmu (7 Ago 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> Los cojones.
> 
> Os da muchísimo por culo que os joda los hilos a los hijos de satanás.
> 
> ...



tu misma te acabas de delatar, entrabas a los hilos sólo para dar por culo , lo que yo decía, a eso os dedicáis, en vez de aportar algo al debate
y luego os metéis con foreros de ideología de extrema izquierda como xicomalo, sois tal para cual


----------



## Gorrión (7 Ago 2021)

aabehmu dijo:


> me registré en 2016 por primera vez, he tenido muchas cuentas
> 
> fuiste tu la que me ofendiste por primera vez cuando mi nick era el fatalista, por eso un día decidí desenmascararte, ese mismo día te habías metido conmigo sin ningún motivo contra otra de mis cuentas.
> 
> ...



Tu no dices una verdad ni durmiendo.

Anda para el ignore comunista de mierda.


----------



## aabehmu (7 Ago 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Tu no dices una verdad ni durmiendo.
> 
> Anda para el ignore comunista de mierda.



no soy comunista, soy un filósofo y sólo creo en el determinismo o fatalismo, por tanto carezco de ideología política, todas las ideologías políticas desde el anarquismo hasta el liberalismo promueven " la libertad" , un concepto que los fatalistas lo consideramos como ilusorio, no existente en el mundo material.


----------



## Lammero (7 Ago 2021)

aabehmu dijo:


> carezco de ideología política, todas las ideologías políticas desde el anarquismo hasta el liberalismo promueven " la libertad" , un concepto que los fatalistas lo consideramos como ilusorio, no existente en el mundo material.





aabehmu dijo:


> dejad a la gente trolear a gusto y dejad que cada uno tenga la ideología que le apetezca.






¿Se puede coartar algo que no existe?

Juanaaaaa....
LA PASTILLAAAAAA


----------



## aabehmu (7 Ago 2021)

Lammero dijo:


> ¿Se puede coartar algo que no existe?



aunque no exista, se tiene la ilusión de que existe la libertad individual . no es lo mismo estar encerrado en una cárcel que poder caminar por la calle. 
no es lo mismo tener un pasaporte o DNI que te identifica como un miembro del Estado que nacer "en libertad" en una aldea africana donde no te conoce ni Dios. 
la libertad es un concepto humano muy amplio , las arañas atrapan a sus presas en las telarañas y entonces se puede decir que estas han perdido su libertad aunque por supuesto nunca la tuvieron , perdieron su ilusoria libertad de poder moverse libremente.


----------



## Icibatreuh (8 Ago 2021)

En un hilo sobre los 50 años del Apollo 15 he escrito esto. Ya me da igual que me manden al Ignore, es un horror las hordas de zombis que han entrado últimamente al foro.

"Hace poco me enteré que existen los negacionistas de los dinosaurios. Por aquí hay tanto paleto que no se habrán enterado. Si no ya se habrían apuntado a esta nueva verdad revelada.

Dentro de poco cumpliré los 10 años en el foro. Si cuando accedí al foro hubiera sido el montón de excrementos que es ahora no habría ingresado ni jarto de vino. Antes una de cada 5 mensajes decía algo interesante e inteligente. Ahora ni uno de cada 500. Me he prohibido emplear dos segundos en leer cosas de parvulario. Miento!, dos niños de 4 años hablando sobre la Luna dicen cosas mucho más razonables.

Ahora esto es como ForoCoches pero en paleto, ridículo y patético.






*Dinonegacionistas: así son las personas que aseguran que los dinosaurios no existieron - Muy Interesante*
Un grupo cosnpiracionista está seguro de que los dinosaurios no existieron y son un invento... Así son los 'dinonegacionistas' y estas




www.muyinteresante.com.mx


----------



## Chulita (8 Ago 2021)

Yo vengo a decir que hoy, xicomalo, ha vuelto mágicamente a mi ignore.

Solito sale, solito entra.

Así que a la mamarracha del avatar malrrollero que ayer me dijo nosequé de nosecuánto
ya le podéis dar credibilidad.

No le guanteo la cara mierda que tiene que tener por
no tenerlo delante. En el etérico el día que te vea te meto una chamuscada que 
se calientan en Marte.


----------



## Abelinoz (23 Sep 2021)

Upppp


----------



## Barrunto (23 Sep 2021)

Ya no se puede comentar ni leer nada interesante en burbuja. El Ático ya está muerto. En Historia los hilos son insulsos en su mayoría. En el principal apenas puedes leer algún hilo como el de Marruecos y Argelia.

Yo os avisé hace años, cuando Glasterthum hundió el subforo de "Temas Calientes" (ahora actualidad) troleando sin ninguna cortapisa (es un mulato resentido y amargado en vida cuya vida es este foro) y con mil multicuentas, que la destrucción del foro acabaría llegando a todos los subforos con personajes como él, pero en este caso por decenas y a sueldo.

Como eran conspiraciones de nazis, ahora os jodéis.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (23 Sep 2021)

El foro cada día está peor


----------



## Barrunto (23 Sep 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> El uueeeee3 ese me da un malrrollo... No sé sabe muy bien de qué va.





frankie83 dijo:


> Yo ya lo tengo claro.. no tengo prueba alguna, ni voy a perder tiempo en demostrar nada, pero mal rollo da y mucho. El hecho de que se ponga a defender a la gente que pongo en el ignore, lo delata como un cm de vieja data, más sutil que otros, pero al fin y al cabo generador de tráfico ugual
> 
> y no voy a contestar en el otro hilo porque lo tengo ignorado



Es Glasterthum


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (23 Sep 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Ya no se puede comentar ni leer nada interesante en burbuja. El Ático ya está muerto. En Historia los hilos son insulsos en su mayoría. En el principal apenas puedes leer algún hilo como el de Marruecos y Argelia.
> 
> Yo os avisé hace años, cuando Glasterthum hundió el subforo de "Temas Calientes" (ahora actualidad) troleando sin ninguna cortapisa (es un mulato resentido y amargado en vida cuya vida es este foro) y con mil multicuentas, que la destrucción del foro acabaría llegando a todos los subforos con personajes como él, pero en este caso por decenas y a sueldo.
> 
> Como eran conspiraciones de nazis, ahora os jodéis.



Si no es normal que una cuenta que se creó el 2006 y su último post era del 2013 (a saber qué le pasó al dueño de la cuenta) de la nada se active en 2021 con 60 mensajes al día abriéndo hilos en contra de los ""magufos"" o los "extremistas de derecha" y mierdas así


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (23 Sep 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Si no es normal que una cuenta que se creó el 2006 y su último post era del 2013 de la nada se active en 2021 con 60 mensajes al día abriéndo hilos en contra de los ""magufos"" o los "extremistas de derecha" y mierdas así



esto es una cosa que me he dado cuenta estas semanas.Cuentas antiguas que parecían muertas,ahora todos los días bombardeando con mensajes.Y se queda uno pensando"¿este usuario que ya no escribia, ahora ha vuelto con ganas de guerra o es que se han apropiado de esas cuentas ?"


----------



## Decipher (23 Sep 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Es Glasterthum



De ser cierto está peor de lo que pensaba.


----------



## Gorguera (23 Sep 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> De ser cierto está peor de lo que pensaba.



De ser el, incluso siendo pagado para crear cientos y miles de multinicks e inundar el foro con mierda, deja patente que es una persona con una grave enfermedad mental.


----------



## Decipher (24 Sep 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Ya no se puede comentar ni leer nada interesante en burbuja. El Ático ya está muerto. En Historia los hilos son insulsos en su mayoría. En el principal apenas puedes leer algún hilo como el de Marruecos y Argelia.
> 
> Yo os avisé hace años, cuando Glasterthum hundió el subforo de "Temas Calientes" (ahora actualidad) troleando sin ninguna cortapisa (es un mulato resentido y amargado en vida cuya vida es este foro) y con mil multicuentas, que la destrucción del foro acabaría llegando a todos los subforos con personajes como él, pero en este caso por decenas y a sueldo.
> 
> Como eran conspiraciones de nazis, ahora os jodéis.



El problema son los trolls y todos los que les dan bola y les contestan "*para quitarles la razón*" a los trolls no se les contesta.


----------



## callaloquito (24 Sep 2021)

El pensamiento no se puede anular, nunca. Eso sí, en España no hay libertad de pensamiento. Afirmar que no hay democracia es tabú en los (cada vez menos) grandes medios. De hecho, están quebrados. Si todos se dedican a repetir la propaganda [única], ¿cómo no iba a ser así? Por dicha razón está comenzando a aflorar la verdad, por mucho que traten de impedirlo.

Los mensajes se centran en las mismas obsesiones de la oligarquía de partidos estatales, con otras denominaciones: la inmortalidad de los mortales (descifrar lo ya descifrado con el adn, la fuente de la eterna juventud, el cáliz de la vida eterna), intereses negativos (economía circular, deuda infinita, control de precios, la gallina de los huevos de oro), el control y rastreo total (el panóptico, el móvil inteligente, el coche inteligente), el adoctrinamiento y sumisión (educación estatal, religión estatal, cultura estatal), independencia estatal (Estados sin nación, ejércitos sin patria, anarcocapitalismo), la dependencia absoluta (la enfermedad crónica, la subvención de toda actividad, alquiler estatal), la opinzón publicada (el estado inteligente, la inteligencia artificial, verdad oficial, propaganda, línea editorial), fama sin mérito (influencers, modas), la desaparición de las clases sociales, etc.

Un Estado corrupto en su origen alimenta estas fantasías, ilusiones de las utopías: la igualdad material impuesta por decreto. Todas fracasan estrepitosamente. Sus perpetrados están exacerbando sus delitos porque nunca han tenido el control ni podrán tenerlo, alimentando negocios ruinosos, esquemas para hacerse falsamente rico al instante, fraudes.

¿Y quiénes han sido desde el principio los enemigos de la libertad? ¿De la libertad política colectiva? Los creyentes en el nacionalsocialismo, los nazis (los hijos de seth). Repiten sus estafas una y otra vez, porque son estúpidos y malos. Porque toda organización donde la endogamia, el nepotismo y la sumisión sean sus bases fundacionales se disuelve. A eso lleva la raza pura, otro anacoluto. La corrupción como factor de gobierno la descompone. No importa si se trata de los EEUU, con las familias corruptas turnándose: los Clinton, los Bush, los Obama, los Trump, los Biden. O de China, con el poder en una persona inscrita en su falsa constitución. Ni en España, con el consenso político, la no política: sin representación, ni separación de poderes, ni independencia judicial. Derechos otorgados.

La clave de lo que está sucediendo es simple, como la verdad. NO HAY LIDERES. No puede haberlos si no hay libertad colectiva. No participar en esta farsa es la respuesta. DiarioERC.com


----------



## Chulita (24 Sep 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Es Glasterthum



Pues es gilipollas.


----------



## callaloquito (24 Sep 2021)

Los megalómanos del poder dirigen el manicomio. ¿Adivinan cuál es el método ultrainnovador, rompedor (en el otro sentido, sí) que han utilizado durante todo este tiempo para sujetar el chiringuito las monstruosas corporaciones? ¿Cómo pueden mantener la actividad el leviatán y sus márgenes negativos ("estrechos", sus miras) como Amazon o (la cueva de) Alí Babá? Con la martingala. Cometiendo el mismo error, a propósito. Perdiendo en el juego por norma, pero duplicando, triplicando, cuadruplicando su apuesta cada vez. ¿Eso es viable? En sueños de ludópatas. ¿La banca siempre gana? Sí, hasta que quiebra ella y el mercado.


----------



## Anticriminal (24 Sep 2021)

callaloquito dijo:


> El pensamiento no se puede anular, nunca. Eso sí, en España no hay libertad de pensamiento. Afirmar que no hay democracia es tabú en los (cada vez menos) grandes medios. De hecho, están quebrados. Si todos se dedican a repetir la propaganda [única], ¿cómo no iba a ser así? Por dicha razón está comenzando a aflorar la verdad, por mucho que traten de impedirlo.
> 
> Los mensajes se centran en las mismas obsesiones de la oligarquía de partidos estatales, con otras denominaciones: la inmortalidad de los mortales (descifrar lo ya descifrado con el adn, la fuente de la eterna juventud, el cáliz de la vida eterna), intereses negativos (economía circular, deuda infinita, control de precios, la gallina de los huevos de oro), el control y rastreo total (el panóptico, el móvil inteligente, el coche inteligente), el adoctrinamiento y sumisión (educación estatal, religión estatal, cultura estatal), independencia estatal (Estados sin nación, ejércitos sin patria, anarcocapitalismo), la dependencia absoluta (la enfermedad crónica, la subvención de toda actividad, alquiler estatal), la opinzón publicada (el estado inteligente, la inteligencia artificial, verdad oficial, propaganda, línea editorial), fama sin mérito (influencers, modas), la desaparición de las clases sociales, etc.
> 
> ...





Mira les escribí un email a el periódico el país.

Tan sólo les envié uno. Mira lo que me envian. Que rechazan el email.

¿Qué es España? Una dictadura facinerosa de chorizos. Todos chorizos desde los periodistas a los politicos policias (y gente común), todos todos ladrones.


----------



## Chulita (24 Sep 2021)

No me pongas ese careto de mamarracho, que eres mamarracho,
que lo de que el foro se vendió en su día ya se comentó.
Pero como eres muy mamarrachísimo te parecera raro también.


No falla, más mensajes que likes, mamarracho a la vista.


----------



## Chulita (24 Sep 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En un hilo sobre los 50 años del Apollo 15 he escrito esto. Ya me da igual que me manden al Ignore, es un horror las hordas de zombis que han entrado últimamente al foro.
> 
> "Hace poco me enteré que existen los negacionistas de los dinosaurios. Por aquí hay tanto paleto que no se habrán enterado. Si no ya se habrían apuntado a esta nueva verdad revelada.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente, no sé que pinta esta subnormalidad aquí ¿Los del foro stolenhistory también te parecen paletos y ridículos?
En fin, lo que hay que leer.


----------



## NPCpremiun (24 Sep 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En un hilo sobre los 50 años del Apollo 15 he escrito esto. Ya me da igual que me manden al Ignore, es un horror las hordas de zombis que han entrado últimamente al foro.
> 
> "Hace poco me enteré que existen los negacionistas de los dinosaurios. Por aquí hay tanto paleto que no se habrán enterado. Si no ya se habrían apuntado a esta nueva verdad revelada.
> 
> ...



Coge cualquier ejemplar físico de www.muyinteresante.com.mx de pimera mitad de los 90m y sabrás quienes son los magufos, y no estoy negando los dinosaurios, estoy diciendo que esa publicación es magufa, solo que se vende como dibulgación científica, y son 4 guionistas con asesoramiento de unos estudiantes de ciencias fumetas, montandose sus películas y dandoles apariencia científica.


----------



## callaloquito (25 Sep 2021)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Mira les escribí un email a el periódico el país.
> 
> Tan sólo les envié uno. Mira lo que me envian. Que rechazan el email.
> 
> ¿Qué es España? Una dictadura facinerosa de chorizos. Todos chorizos desde los periodistas a los politicos policias, todos todos ladrones.



Impunidad. Esa es la clave. ¿Quién está al mando en la Casa Blanca? Lo saben, todos lo saben porque son unos cobardes. Se observó en la conmemoración de uno de los mayores crímenes cometidos en América, el 11S. Ha habido otro crimen impune en su historia reciente, con insulto añadido a la afrenta. Se trata de Libia, marcado por la entrega del Nobel de la Paz a su perpetrador. Y el último de ellos, la salida de Afganistán. Esos son los tres crímenes de guerra que han cubierto de sangre e inundado de corrupción Washington DC: irresponsabilidad. George W. Bush, Hillary Clinton, Barack Obama y Joe Biden son los nombres que han tomado el poder. Y Trump lo coronó con Operation Warpspeed. Se han caído las máscaras y quienes están exentos de ponerse las mismas, las inyecciones de productos experimentales, en suma exentos de cualquier responsabilidad son la oligarquía al frente de EEUU. El servicio postal lo dejan exento para el voto por correo. Medidas propias de la ideología más destructiva conocida hasta la fecha, el nacionalsocialismo. Y en España, la forma degenerada del Estado, el Estado de partidos, ya se mostró también como lo que realmente es: el Estado total.


----------



## Chulita (25 Sep 2021)

917 dijo:


> Este Foro sin trolls, locos y conspiranoicos, pierde toda su gracia.
> 
> Si los ignoras, esto se convierte en la Asociacion Española de la Exquisita Educacion...



Este otro sucnormal premium con todos los extras


----------



## callaloquito (25 Sep 2021)

Cometí un error sobre las ideologías, por dicha razón añado una rectificación de uno de los mensajes anteriores. 
Como no hay política, estando supeditada a la economía, cualquier acción se pospone en el tiempo emitiendo más deuda y decretos. Así se arrastran todos los problemas desde que se instauró el régimen. Cuando llega la hora de asumirlos se cierra todo, pero no desaparecen por arte de magia. Y se monta una farsa basada tanto en películas como telecomedias de todo tipo. Vivir un episodio escrito por Chuck Lorre:














Spoiler: Destripe



¿Quién es realmente el repelente en este espectáculo? Así cualquiera puede predecir: "he visto el porvenir... y es muyyyy gay". En el episodio la vieja le dice al final al nieto: "¿Eres un hombre tejano o un cobarde?". Y termina la farsa. En el mundo real se encerraron a los viejos en las residencias para evitar la posibilidad de que dijeran: "Hijo, ¿cuándo te volviste tan cateto y estúpido?".



La ideología vigente es en parte comunismo, nacionalsocialismo, capitalismo, etc. Intenta aglutinar a todas las ideologías, lo cual se traduce en nihilismo puro. ¿Cómo se ve esto en la realidad? Al tratar aparentar ser rojos, azules, verdes, el resultado es el arco iris del LSD; perseguir unicornios en lugar de rinocerontes. Aunque casi sería mejor la bandera de Jolly Roger. La filosofía del "como si", aparentando que hay democracia: la nefasta socialdemocracia.

Es decir, vivir en un mundo de fantasía donde el falso dios Estado está en todas partes y en ninguna al mismo tiempo.
La incongruencia de revivir en el presente los fracasos del pasado. La inseguridad jurídica (ni mucha ni poca, no la hay) reflejada en crímenes impunes de la oligarquía de partidos estatales, cada vez más osados, y represión de la vida cotidiana: Libertad Política Colectiva, irresponsabilidad económica Individual, servidumbre especulativa individual,
seguridad especulativa individual.

Asistimos al espectáculo de vivir la seguridad garantizada en un presidio con un alcaide o director y los otros oligarcas que son unos farsantes psicópatas, donde se dictan normas a los presos como churros (franjas horarias, toques de queda, convivientes, cuotas...). El colmo de encontrarse en un patio de recreo donde se aplaudió a los carceleros. De justificar ante un policía por la calle dónde vive uno, adónde va (manzanas traigo), y que los enmascarados no se identifiquen pero quienes van a cara descubierta sí. Policías disfrazados de antifas, sí, señor. Y en caso de no llevar un bozal puesto te marcan con el prejuicio de loco por los medios estatales. ¿Quién es el demente aquí? Llegándose a la absurda situación de anular unas multas por el arresto domiciliario mientras siguen enviando estas últimas.

No falla. Es el absurdo en todos los sentidos. ¿Brecha social? Si viven en un mundo aparte, sin representación no queda otra opción. ¿Qué más puede esperarse de unos genios que promueven un coche inteligente que en modo automático se estrella e incendia ambulancias, coches patrulla y coches de bomberos? Ni hecho a propósito puede uno autodestruirse de esta manera. Nos están haciendo apartarnos del Estado de partidos y no votar por una cuestión de supervivencia.


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Sep 2021)

Es curioso, este hilo se lanzó para reivindicar un espacio libre de Trolls y de plena libertad de expresión y unos cuantos nos vienen a decir que la verdad absoluta es la que proclaman ellos, y nos lo dicen a través de manifiestos infumables.

No han entendido nada ni nunca lo entenderán. Llevan orejeras de burro que realmente son como unos prismáticos al revés, solo les deja ver una minúscula porción del mundo que creen exterior, pero en realidad es un mundo inventado en sus mentes calenturientas.


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (30 Sep 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> Ya no se puede comentar ni leer nada interesante en burbuja. El Ático ya está muerto. En Historia los hilos son insulsos en su mayoría. En el principal apenas puedes leer algún hilo como el de Marruecos y Argelia.
> 
> Yo os avisé hace años, cuando Glasterthum hundió el subforo de "Temas Calientes" (ahora actualidad) troleando sin ninguna cortapisa (es un mulato resentido y amargado en vida cuya vida es este foro) y con mil multicuentas, que la destrucción del foro acabaría llegando a todos los subforos con personajes como él, pero en este caso por decenas y a sueldo.
> 
> Como eran conspiraciones de nazis, ahora os jodéis.



Las multicuentas son el cáncer del foro. Pero sin multicuentas el tráfico del foro sería el real, una cuarta parte de lo que aparenta.


----------



## LMLights (14 Oct 2021)

Capricornio.Cuatro dijo:


> Las multicuentas son el cáncer del foro. Pero sin multicuentas el tráfico del foro sería el real, una cuarta parte de lo que aparenta.



Ya se cargaron éste foro hace mucho. Ahora es un espacio "cómico".


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Oct 2021)

Ahora nos viene un nuevo Troll a decirnos lo duro que es trabajar 

Primero vive como Dios de los padres, luego que tiene 19 años, es pobre y pide un portátil, luego tiene 27 años, trabaja en la soldadura submarina y se levanta 8k  

Cuál es la finalidad de esta gente? El tío ni se inmuta, sigue respondiendo en el hilo como si nada.

Un mes en el foro.







¿Cómo aguanta la gente a largo plazo los trabajos de mierda que hay a día de hoy?


Y no me vengáis con casos residuales, la aplastante mayoría son trabajos de mierda que te destrozan física, psicológica y espiritualmente. Son antihumanos. ¿Cómo cojones aguanta la gente el remo? ¿No compensa consumir menos y vivir con chanchullos que no te amarguen la vida? Necesitamos muy poco.




www.burbuja.info





*Yo sin dar ni golpe tengo todo ya y probablemente gane más que tú en toda tu vida, por gracia de mis padres."

"Yo tengo 27 años y me he levanto desde los 24 entre 6k y 8k al mes. Soldadura submarina".

"Tengo 19 años, una madre enferma y un hermano discapacitado. Padre no tengo. He estado un año trabajando para ahora poder además matricularme de un CFGS mientras trabajo"*


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Dic 2021)

Será por millones. Si no son de nadie!


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Dic 2021)

Anticriminal dijo:


> La verdad para mi que no hay foro en internet que no genere el contenido de forma artificial.
> Al menos hemos de dar gracias que no metan temas de apoyo al narcotráfico como en otros foros.
> Ya sólo basándome en esa noticia que dice que una red de 637000 bots estaba dando likes al gobierno en facebook... y sólo es una red... y sólo nos enteramos porque la trabajadora de facebook se chivó razón por la que también la hecharon de facebook...
> Básicamente un internet manipulado en toda su extensión y controlado por la casta "aria".



Me ha encantado eso de "aria"


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (29 Oct 2022)

Mismo hilo abierto ayer por la noche en los dos grandes foros del r78.

Abierto en el subforo principal "actualidad".








Sociedad: - Le he DICHO de QUEDAR a una COMPAÑERA de TRABAJO y..


Me ha soltado esto Los exámenes son de una oposición y son en diciembre. Creeis que tengo alguna oportunidad? que le respondo?




www.burbuja.info





También abierto en el subforo principal "general" derroido con chorradas desde hace eones.




__





Cargando…






forocoches.com


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Oct 2022)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Mismo hilo abierto ayer por la noche en los dos grandes foros del r78.
> 
> Abierto en el subforo principal "actualidad".
> 
> ...



¿Esta gente para que está?¿Para ensuciar los hilos y que no se hable de temas importantes?


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (29 Oct 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Esta gente para que está?¿Para ensuciar los hilos y que no se hable de temas importantes?



Esta semana leí que lo negativo vende más que lo positivo y que tal práctica es de todo menos nueva en el periodismo.

En el fondo estos dos hilos* INVENT*, ¿lo que pretenden es que el TDSPTS cale en la sociedad?.

Sobre tu pregunta, es el eterno dilema... ¿se trata solo de crear contenido bait click, dinero fácil, o alquien paga para conseguir cambios chungos en los comportamientos sociales? Hacerles creer que... para que vayan por tal camino... y que hagan tal cosa en lugar de...


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (29 Oct 2022)

Eso no es problema porque cuando se corrompe un lugar la gente incorrumpible lo abandona.


----------



## frankie83 (29 Oct 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Esta gente para que está?¿Para ensuciar los hilos y que no se hable de temas importantes?



Te dan la idea de que todo es igualmente importante, desde la braga de la pedroche hasta los besitos de un mindundi; mientras los hilos importantes vienen sepultados por una montaña de irrelevancia 

el ignore aquí falla porque aunque ignores las personas sigues viendo los miles de hilos que abren, en mi opinión eso debería desparecer también


----------



## frankie83 (29 Oct 2022)

Capricornio.Cuatro dijo:


> Las multicuentas son el cáncer del foro. Pero sin multicuentas el tráfico del foro sería el real, una cuarta parte de lo que aparenta.



Al final todos los objetivos son uno, ganar más dinero


----------



## aretai (29 Oct 2022)

vengo a upear 

Pd.- La detección de trolls y CM es simple: postean temas que no tienen nada que ver con la temática general del subforo


----------

